# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  المقاله اليوميه للكاتب عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

## الحوت

متعود أنا لما امسك الجريده .. افتح على الصفحه الآخيره .. واشوف مقاله الكاتب الكبير عبدالهادي راجي المجالي .. وبهالزاويه رح ادرج كل يوم مقالته الجديده ..ومن ارشيفه رح انشر المقالات كمان .. بتمنى هالصفحه تكون الصفحه الآخيره في المنتدى .. وانكم تكوني مثلي ..وتدخلو عليها كل يوم اول اشي .. تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدى ..وشكراً على المرور




شعارات


احدى اليافطات في عمان تقول: (كل الأردنيين أردنيين)... ويافطة أخرى لنفس المرشح تقول (الأردنيون كلهم أردنيين).. أنا للآن لم أفهم ما المقصود بهذه العبارة علماً بأن ثمة أخطاء نحويّة في بعض هذه اليافطات.. وأنا نقلتها كما كتبت.

السؤال الذي أودّ طرحه ما هو الجديد او ما هو المقصود؟.. حاولت جاهداً أفهم مغزى العبارة وافترضت انني ''حمار''... وطلبت من البعض تفسيرها مع ذلك لم نصل لاجابة.. المسألة اشبه بأن تقول: كل الكركية كركية او كل الطفايلة طفايلة او السلطية سلطية.. ما الذي يتغير في المعنى وماذا يفيد التأكيد اللفظي في هذا السياق.

حين نقول:''الأردنيون متساوون في الحقوق'' فهذا شعار لأن البعض قد يشعر بأن مثلاً أن بعض أبناء أصحاب المعالي يحصلون على امتيازات أفضل.. وحين نقول الأردن أولاً.. فهذا شعار مفهوم ايضا ومعناه ان قضايانا المحلية لها الاولوية... ولكن حين نطرح شعار بدون معنى.. فهل عرف صاحبه انه ربما سيؤدي الى تفسيرات في غير محلها؟.

هذا ما فهمته من الشعار بكل صدق ان المعنى في بطن الشاعر او انه مكتوب بطريقة ''على عينك واسمعي يا جارة'' او ''الحدق يفهم'' والاصل ان تكون شعاراتنا وحدوية خدماتية قومية.. وليست شعارات يظن صاحبها من خلالها أنه سيستحوذ على قلوب الناس.. أو أنه جريء إلى الدرجة التي يطرق بها موضوعاً لم يجرؤ احد على طرقه.

نحن لسنا اغبياء الى الحد الذي نسمح به ان تتحول شعاراتنا الى قصائد نثرية الهدف.. منها غير نزيه ابدا، والجهة التي تلام في ذلك هي وزارة الداخلية التي تسمح بشعارات يتم فيها تأويل النص، بما يجوز وبما لا يجوز، كان الاجدى ان تتم مراقبة تلك الشعارات وان توضع ضوابط لفحواها وشكلها وحتى لحجم الرومانسية الحالمة فيها.

في عمان لم يعد عيبا ان نصارح بعضنا بقصص صارت جزءاً من حياتنا فنحن نتحدث في قضايا اللاجئين ونتحدث في القضية الفلسطينية ونختلف مع حماس.. وانا شخصياً كتبت في هذه الجريدة قبل (3) اشهر انني مع اعطاء الرقم الوطني لبعض الحالات الانسانية ممن يحملون جواز سفر بدون رقم.... لم يعاتبني احد بحكم ان فلسطين والاردن لم يعودا قصة خلاف بل اصبحا قصة وحدة ومصير وحلم واحد وامل مشترك.

ولكن حين نعود وعبر شعارات انتخابية وفي مجلس نواب اردني الى الغمز واللمز واللعب على وتر نحن لا نحب اللعب عليه.. فعلينا ان نطالب وزارة الداخلية بتفسير حول السماح بوضع شعارات من هذه الشاكلة.


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## xblack

*حوت .....

اسمح لي ان اشكرك باسمس على مجهودط الكبير وعلى نشؤ هذا الموضوع ومشاركتنا بشكل يومي بتفاصيله ....

انا اتفق مهع الكاتب فيما كتب فاانتخابات هي مناسبه وطنيه لتجديد الانتماء لهذا الوطن والتاأكيد على مبادئ وطنيه وقوميه كنا وما زلنا وسنيقى دائما انشالله ثابتين عليها .....


لك مني كل التشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااي على الموضوع .......

بانتظار القادم.......*

----------


## الحوت

xblack شكرا على المرور والمتابعه :Eh S(7): 


 شوقي


''يا شوقي يا الله انا ويّاك ع الغور نزرع بساتين''. أنا لا أتفق مع كاتب كلمات هذه الأغنية الاصل ان يقول:''يا شوقي يا لله أنا ويّاك ع الجامعة الأردنية نزرع بساتين، واحضر لحبي (3) محاضرات...الخ''.

قبل (11) عاماً تخرّجت من الجامعة الأردنية، وعدت لها امس بعد ان ناداني الشوق، بصراحة أخطط لدراسة الماجستير.. وأنا بالطبع (كذّاب) لا يعنيني الماجستير يعنيني أن أزرع لحبي 3 وردات.

غزلان شاردة كثيرة هناك، والملاحظ ان (الموضة) تغيّرت، بمعنى أن التنانير انقرضت، و(الجينز) يغزو المكان، ثمة ملاحظة مهمة سأوردها في سياق الحديث وهي ان هناك غزلاناً.. تحتاج لقنّاص ماهر مثلي، ولسوء الحظ كبرت، كبرت كثيرا لدرجة ان القلب صار هرما والخطى ما عادت مثل خطى ذاك الزمان، وصرت اذهب الى الحلاق.. بصراحة اريد ان اعود مثل زمان كي ازرع لحبي (3) وردات.. ولكن من دون شيب.

هل جاءوا للدراسة، لا اظن انهم جاءوا للتعمق في العلم وليس للدراسة، والحب علم قائم بحد ذاته اصلا.. ولكن حبهم ليس كالحب الذي نعرفه، زمان اتذكر اني كتبت لناديه رسالة من (21) صفحة حول تطور العلاقة واعترفت بالحب وضمنّت الرسالة بعضاً من مطالع القصائد التي كتبتها فيها حين حولت الى كلية التجارة وتركتني رهين الاداب..

اليوم القصة مختلفة، هم لا يجيدون كتابة رسائل الغرام هذا اذا كانوا يجيدون الكتابة اصلا، يرسلون لبعضهم ايميلات (ومسج).. انا سمعت صبيّة تقول: ''ساهر مسّجلي''.. وقال لها ساهر: ''اوكي حبيبتي''.

وللأمانة سمعت حديث بين صبيّة وفتى في كلية الحقوق، فقد ودعته وقالت: ''اليوم بنلتئي ع الشات''.. في زمننا كنت اضرب من الهاتف العمومي على منزل نادية (28) مرة في اليوم الواحد، وحين كان والدها يرد كان يشتم بكلمات نابية وأتذكر انه قال لي في احدى المرات: يا نذلْ. اصلا وتفاديا للمشاكل كنت اغلق السماعة في وجهه.. لهذا كان يستفز وكان يتلفظ بتلك الالفاظ المشينة، لا اريد ان اذكر ما كان يقوله ولكنها كلها كلمات تصب في خانة التشكيك بالذات.

.. الامر مختلف اليوم (بابا) لا يستطيع مراقبة ''الشات'' ووسائل الحديث واللقاء اصبحت متاحة.

.. بصراحة متناهية، بناء الشخصية اهم من التعليم، وثمة ميوعة ودلع.. تمنع بناء أي شخصية فالشجر حتى الشجر ''ذايبْ'' هناك مما يشاهد فكيف بالبشر..

.. ثمة ملاحظة اخرى، السمنة لدى الحريم مفرطة هناك ايضاً وأظن ان الوجبات السريعة لها علاقة بالأمر.

اريد ان اختم المقال بكلمة واحدة اذا كان هذا الجيل هو الذي سيتصدر مستقبلا في السنوات القادمة فأنا أطلب من والد ناديه ان يشتمني مرة أخرى.. وأخرى وأخرى.

... إلى هنا ويكفي.

----------


## xblack

*صدقني مهما قلت لا يكفي ....

لكن كما شئت فقد وصلت الرساله....

اسوأ المساوئ ليس فقط ما ذكرت  لكنه ايضا اننا نستغل كل ما صنع بغرض العلم والفائده من 

وسائل اتصالات حديثه وانترنت لكل ما هو تافه وبعيد  كل البعد عن ما هو مفيد.......


لك مني كل التشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي حوت.......*

----------


## Shb_Cute

انا من عشاق مقالات الكاتب الأردني الرائع عبدالهادي راجي المجالي 

واشكرك على المجهود الرائع بس يا ريت تزودنا يوميا بالمقال

ولا تحرمنا من المتعه من قرائتها

----------


## بنت الاردن

بثّ حي


غدا سنشهد العرس الديمقراطي، بكل تفاصيله ... وأنا كالعادة سأصوّت ثم ارتمي امام التلفاز لمتابعة الاحداث والسؤال كيف سيبث تلفازنا الوطني هذا العرس.

عادة ما يجلس مذيع في الاستديو .. ثم يبدأ الاتصال بالمندوبين والسؤال الاول في الغالب يبدأ مع مندوب معان رعد عوجان وسيكون هل لك ان تطلعنا على سير العملية الانتخابية في معان زميل رعد... ستكون اجابة الزميل رعد طبعا: الانتخابات تسير بيسر وسلاسة والمواطنون هبوا من صبيحة هذا اليوم للادلاء بأصواتهم.. ومعنا الآن محافظ معان والسؤال الاول سيدي كيف تقيم الوضع.

المشكلة ان التلفزيون الاردني لا يملك الاّ هذا السؤال فحين تغلق الثلوج مثلا الطرق في محافظة الطفيلة يكون السؤال: زميل رعد هل لك ان تطلعنا على عملية فتح الطرق في الطفيلة وتكون الاجابة جميع الاجهزة تعمل منذ الصباح ثم يقطع حديثه قائلا ومعنا الآن محافظ الطفيلة .. ونفس الجواب يتكرر العملية تسير بيسر وسلاسة ومنذ الفجر وآليات الوزارة والدفاع المدني تعمل على فتح الطرق.

حتى لو أنشأنا حملة للتبرع بالدم.. سيكون السؤال الاول: هل لك ان تطلعنا على سير الحملة وتكون الاجابة الحملة تتم بيسر وسلاسة ومعنا المحافظ وسيؤكد المحافظ ان المواطنين هبّوا منذ الصباح للتبرع ومن ثم سيتم وضع اغنية (يا ابن عمي دمك دمي وهمك همي)..

.. نريد شكلا جديداً للتغطية، فالعيب مثلا ان يتحدث التلفاز عن معيقات العملية او ان يخاطب المذيع الموجود في الاستوديو المندوب بسؤال مختلف من شاكلة: ما هي الحوادث التي تم احصاؤها للآن وما هي شكلها ومن المتسبب فيها.

.. والسؤال الاخر الذي اود طرحه هل من الضروري ان نشاهد المحافظ ونسمعه وهو يشيد بالمواطنين ويناشدهم، ويظهر خلفه في الصورة مجموعة من الصبية الذين وقفوا خلف الكاميرا من اجل ان تظهر وجوههم..

بصراحة نريد شكلا جديداً للتغطية بعيداً عن السؤال المتبع: هل لك ان تطلعنا على سير العملية.

.. مع ان الزميل رعد عوجان دائماً جاهز سواء لاطلاعنا على سير العملية الانتخابية او سير عملية فتح الطرق.. انا اقترح على صديقي رعد عوجان ان جوبه بهذا السؤال: هل لك ان تطلعنا.. بأن يكون رده: بديش اطلعكوا حر أنا .




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## Hunter_of_Hearts

مشكور اخي الحوت على هذه الزاوية التي اتمنى ان تتحدث باستمرار...

و الشكر موصول للصديق الاخ عبدالهادي راجي المجالي ( أبو زود ) على كل ما يكتب...

----------


## الحوت

شكرا لكم على المرور والمتابعه 

الرابح الأكبر


زمان حين كانت بعض المحطات اللبنانية تقدم برامج من شاكلة سوبرستار أو ستار أكاديمي ... كان البعض ينتقد هذه البرامج، تحت باب أنها تخلو من المضامين، ومجرد استهلاك اعلامي لا اكثر ولا اقل.

... مع ذلك ثمة جوانب في هذه البرامج تجعل البعض يتابعها وهي التنافس على تقديم الاغنية الاجمل والحصول على المركز الاول... والذي لا استطيع فهمه أبدا هو برنامج تبثه (ام.بي.سي) وهو جديد نوعا ما يسمى بالرابح الاكبر ... فكرة البرنامج تقوم على استضافة 9 او 10 او 20 شخصا من الاوزان الثقيلة واخضاعهم لبرنامج تخفيف وزن... الحسم يحدث حين تقف سيدة تزن (122) كيلو على (القبان) ثم يعطي (القبان) مؤشرا على انها اصبحت (117) كيلو... وحين يعرف الفريق انها نزلت بواقع (5) كيلوات تبدأ الدموع بالانهمار ويتبين انها فازت، وانها لن تخرج من المسابقة.

... الاصل في برامج مثل هذه ان تقدم المرأة بصورة جميلة... ولكن اين الجمال حين تقدمها وهي تزن (124) كيلو... وحين تخضع لبرنامج تدريبي يتمثل بتسلق درج طوله (120) مترا... لاحظوا ان ثمة تشجيعا ينطلق لها وهي تصعد الادراج.

انا اتمنى لو اني الخبير الغذائي لهذا البرنامج سأقترح ان تكون الوجبات (ملوخية) فقط، وسألغي فقرة الرياضة. الرياضة المناسبة للتخفيف هي (الصبّة) فقط لا أظن ان المشي يجدي، من الممكن ان تقوم بتشغيل المتنافسات، في ورشة وعليهن كل يوم ان يقمن بنقل حمولة قلاب (حصمة) الى سطح بناية مكونة من (17) طابقاً...

.. البرامج الاستهلاكية تلقى رواجاً، ولكن ما الذي يجعلنا نقف امام حلقة طولها ساعة ونصف، وكل مجرياتها تركز على التخفيف من (شحم) تهاني أو سمنة (حورية)..

.. انا اصلا لو كنت في البرنامج مشرفاً لأنزلت اوزانهن خلال اسبوع واحد فقط، كيف؟ القصة سهلة سأقوم بتشغيلهن كعمال مياومة في نفق شارع السلام.. ودعوا (مراسل فضائية) يبث تقريراً يومياً عن الوضع هناك.. كل يوم يأتي ويحضر (القبان) ويقوم بالوزن ثم يرسل تقريره اجزم ان الرجل سيبدع، لدرجة انه سيحمّل بعض الاطراف الاقليمية مسؤولية ما يحدث.




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## الحوت

وسامة


حين فاز (بيل كلينتون) في الانتخابات الرئاسية الاميركية، قال البعض ان لوسامة هذا الرجل دورا كبيرا في استقطاب النساء وبالتالي فإن شكله اعطاه جزءاً من النجاح واعطاه جزءاً من الفضيحة حين تورط مع (مونيكا لوينسكي).. ولكنه يبقى أوسم الرجال الذين مرّوا على البيت الابيض.

في بلادنا يحاول بعض المرشحين التركيز على هذا الجانب عبر اخفاء الشيب والتجاعيد في صورهم واعطاء ابتسامات برّاقة في الصورة الموضوعة على الاعلان الانتخابي.. وبالتالي اقناع او استقطاب الصوت الحريمي.. ولكن المشكلة تكمن في حجم الشوارب واتساع الكرش، وطريقة عقد الربطة والأنكى من كل ذلك ان احدهم ربما اراد ان يعطي انطباعا عن نفسه بأنه وسيم وبرجوازي ومثقف حين التقط صورته في الاعلان الانتخابي خلف مكتبه، 

الا ان النتائج جاءت عكس ذلك.

ثمة تركيز كبير على الشوارب في الصور، وعلى النظرة التي توحي بالرجولة والاقدام.. كأن القصة (هوشة) اكثر منها انتخابات والبعض يركز على ربطات العنق البراقة من اجل اعطاء مسحة تقدمية، والبعض الاخر يحاول تحسين الامر عبر (سشوار) سريع قبل التقاط الصورة ولكن حين تدقق في تفاصيلها تكتشف ان ثمة اخطاء غير مقصودة حدثت ومنها مثلا ان الجزء الايمن من الشارب اليمين (نازل) عن الايسر، وان الابتسامة تظهر وجود سن ذهب في الفك الاعلى وهو من مخلفات المرحلة الرعوية للمرشح، وفي احدى الصور اكتشفت ان هناك بقعة زيت على القميص لم يعرف عنها المرشح، ولكنه اراد التصوير على عجل.

.. الانكى من كل ذلك ان بعضهم يعتقد نفسه وسيما بهذا تطغى صورته على الكلام المكتوب في الاعلان، دون ان يدري المسكين ان الصورة والشكل قد أفقداه نسبة من الاصوات.

من شكل المرشحين في الصور صرنا نعرف من منهم المصاب بالكوليسترول علما بان انتفاخ الخدود وتوردها يعطي دلالات وصرنا نعرف المدخنين منهم نتيجة تغيّر لون الشيب في الشوارب الى الاصفر، وصرنا نعرف من عيونهم (السهيرة) أي (اللي بطولوا بالسهر)... وفي النهاية تكتشف ان (بيل كلينتون) غير موجود مجرد وجوه تغزو شوارعنا وأبواب الدكاكين.

... والسؤال حين تنتهي الانتخابات أين ستذهب هذه الصور..؟ لا أريد الاجابة امانة عمان كفيلة بالاجابة... ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة مرة أخرى... هل نحن مضطرون للتمعن صباحا بكل هذا الكم من الوجوه (الوهره) والخشنة بكل هذا الكم من الشوارب التي خرجت من الصباغ على عجل... وبكل هذا الكم من... (الكشره) التي توحي بالرجولة فقط في (هوشه) وليس برلمان... ناهيك عن اللحى المحناه.






عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## بنت الجبل

موعد


راقبوا اداء ليلى موعد.. مراسلة احدى الفضائيات في سورية.. فحين تخرج على الشاشة وتواجه بسؤال تتجلى عبقرية هذه السيدة بالهروب مباشرة من الاجابة او الالتفاف عليه.. وتبدأ حديثها بجملة :كما تعلمون فان القيادة السورية واضحة وصريحة وتجلى ذلك.....

في حديث ليلى موعد.. لا يغريك مشهد الشامة الموجودة على الخد بقدر ما يغريك ولاؤها المفرط لسورية.. لهذا اتمنى لو اني احصل على موعد مع ليلى موعد.. كي تعلمني فن الهروب من الاجابات.

لدي سؤال لماذا تخاف الفضائيات من الهجوم على سورية.. لدرجة ان البعض احيانا يعطي ثواني معدودة فقط حين يتعرض البعض لسورية.. السبب بسيط ثمة ادوات رد لدى السوريين في التعامل مع الاعلام الخارجي تتمثل في ان الجميع ينطلق من تصريح وزير الخارجية النائب والمراسل الصحفي والمحلل السياسي..

من هنا يصبح الموقف موحدا.. وتختم ليلى موعد هذا الحديث بتصريح في المساء وتؤكد فيه احاديث الجميع.. وتصبح سورية على موعد مع ليلى موعد.. ولكنه موعد في الغرام والانتماء لسورية..

امس بثت احدى الفضائيات تقريرا عن الانتخابات في الاردن وللعلم المراسل اردني وقد اكد في التقرير ان البلد (خربانة) وان اصحاب رؤوس الاموال سيطروا على مجلس النواب وان هؤلاء جاءوا فقط لخدمة اموالهم وان القوانين ستكون متناسبة ومقاسات استثماراتهم وان الاردن مقبل على تعويم اسعار الوقود وبالتالي ستحدث الكارثة.

لماذا.. نحب ان نجلد وطننا.. او بعبارة اخرى لماذا يحاول ان يثبت الشاب الاردني حين يعين مراسلاً لاحدى الفضائيات ولاءه للمحطة، في حين ان مواعيد ليلى موعد كلها سورية...وكلها مع الوطن.

سيقول البعض: ان ثمة خوفا يصيب المراسل الصحفي في البلدان ذات الحزب الواحد اكثر منها في البلدان المنفتحة ديمقراطياً، والسؤال اذا لم نخجل ونخاف من الاردن وعليه فممن يكون الخوف اذاً.. القصة ليست مرتبطة بنظام الحزب الواحد ابداً بل مرتبطة بالانتماء للأرض واجزم ان ليلى موعد لو خالفت كل التوقعات ورجمت السياسة السورية فلن يوقفها احد ولن يعاتبها احد اصلاً سيدوخ المحقق حين يشاهد الشامة التي نبتت على الخد الايسر ...نحتاج لميثاق شرف ينظم عمل المراسلين الخارجيين او لجمعية تضمهم.. نحتاج لأن يفهموا ان الولاء للوطن.. وان المحطات الفضائية هي شركات استثمارية، مكونة من رؤوس اموال.. اما الاوطان فهي مكونة من دم وزيتون وضمير حي ومن تعب الشهداء ونزفهم.. لهذا يكون الولاء لها وحدها..

...حتى لا اكون ظالماً استثني الزميل سعد السيلاوي.. فهو الوحيد الذي يعمل بأسلوب ليلى موعد والفارق الوحيد انك تدفع من دمك لقاء موعد مع ليلى موعد بالمقابل تهرب من كل مواعيد سعد السيلاوي.

انا ذاهب الان الى بيتنا لأرى هاتفي، فمن الممكن ان تهاتفني ليلى موعد وتطلب موعد.. من الممكن أن تعلمني كيف ننقل النموذج الينا.. لاحظوا انني قلت النموذج ولم اقل الشامة على الخد الايمن كل شيء قابل للنقل حتى الدم الا الشامات الجميلة التي تزهر على خد قاسيون..



عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## الحوت

تحية الى الشعب الكيني


...للعلم انا معجب بكينيا مع انها دولة افريقية من العالم الثالث الا انها مهمة، واذا خيرت في جنسية سأختار ان اكون كيني .. ويقال لي ابو سمرة .

...هذه الدولة ليس لديها نفط، ولا مفاعلات نووية، لكنني كلما فتحت التلفاز على الرياضة اسمع باسمها فهم دائماً يقولون: وقد فاز العداء الكيني (سوساتو بابيلا).. بالمركز الاول.. واحياناً العداءة الكينية (ماهاتا بونوتو فازت بالمركز الاول..

...اقسم انني اسمع اسم كينيا في التلفاز اكثر من السويد ، لدرجة اني اشك بأهمية دولة مثل السويد مقارنة (بكينيا) اصلاً محمد عبده حين غنى: اسمر عبر مثل القمر دمو خفيف شكلوا لطيف.. كان يقصد فتاة كينية.

...هؤلاء الجماعة يفوزون بكل السباقات (الضاحية، 5000متر، 1500متر عادي و1500 متر حواجز) والانكى من كل ذلك انهم يركضون حفاة، بدون احذية ماركة (اديداس) .. والأنكى انهم يهزمون عدائين اميركان وروس وانجليز.

...البارحة مثلاً عرض التلفاز سباقاً جرى في لوس انجلوس وفازت فيه عداءة كينية اسمها غريب قليلاً اظن: ساره بابو .. وقد عرض التلفاز صورتها كانت ترتدي شورت وتركض مثل الغزال، الشورت كان لونه اخضر وهذا يدل على الاعتداد الوطني فالعلم الكيني اخضر ايضاً وكانت حافية القدمين، وشكلها يوحي بالرشاقة، وهنا في بلادنا ادق وصف ينطبق عليها باللغة العامية هو وحيوية .. وقد فازت بالمركز الاول وقلّدها عمدة لوس انجلوس الميدالية الذهبية، ولكن الغريب انها حين وصلت النهاية كانت قد تركت خلفها أرتالاً من النساء.. علما بان اللواتي وصلن متأخرات يأكلن كورن فليكس وسلمون ، وهناك واحدة حصلت على المركز الرابع يبدو انها تفطر زبدة ماركة فيلادلفيا .. وهذا واضح من السيقان الممشوقة التي تملكها، بالمقابل سارة بابلون كانت تأكل جريشة ، حوسة ، شوربة عدس على اكبر تقدير.

.. كينيا بلد جائع ولكن اسمه يذكر في نشرات الاخبار 100 مرة تقريبا وهي بلاد لا يوجد فيها شيء، ربما انقلابات عابرة وشباب اصابهم هوس الالوان ويحبون ارتداء القمصان الصارخة. مع ذلك يوجد فيها نشامى ونشميات بمعنى الكلمة.. فلا يوجد محفل رياضي عالمي الا وينسخ الكينيون اسماءهم في الصفحة الاولى.

في بلادنا نحن اسرع شعب في نشر التهاني، اسرع من سارة بابلو فحين يعين مسؤول او ينجح نائب تجد التهاني في اليوم الثاني تملأ الصحف وهذا هو القاسم الوحيد بيننا وبين العدائين الكينين.. هم سريعون في المضمار ونحن سريعون في التهاني.

أرأيتم ما هو الفارق.. الجوع في كينيا يشكل دافعا للابداع والانجاز والجوع لدينا من أهم دوافع العرط .

----------


## الحوت

طريق الكرك


...منذ العام (92) والعمل جار على انشاء طريق يربط بين الخط الصحراوي والكرك، أي منذ (15) عاماً وما زال العمل في الطريق جارياً ولم ينته للآن، لو اننا باشرنا في مشروع نووي لوصلنا لمرحلة تخصيب اليورانيوم وانتاج الكعكة الصفراء ومن ثم الحصول على قنبلة نووية.. هل انشاء طريق طوله (34) كيلومتراً يحتاج لـ (15) عاماً من العمل؟.

...اضخم نفق في عمان لم يتطلب انجازه اكثر من شهرين واضخم بناية في عمان، وهي فندق (الرويال) احتاجت لعامين فقط، حتى جسر عبدون المعلق والمليء بالتعقيد تم انهاؤه في عام ونصف.. لماذا تحتاج المشاريع التي تقام خارج العاصمة الى (15) عاماً ولا تنتهي بالمقابل اضخم المشاريع في عمان تحتاج لعامين على اكبر تقدير.

...جميع وزراء الاشغال الذين مروا على هذه الوزارة حين كانوا يسألون عن الطريق، كانت اجاباتهم: خلال العام القادم سيتم انهاء المشروع.. وربما مر للآن منذ العام 92 ما يقارب 17 وزيراً للأشغال.. وكلهم اطلقوا نفس التصريحات ولم ينته المشروع... هل نسمي هذه التصريحات وعوداً ام ماذا؟ .. لا اعرف ماذا نسميها؟ ولكن ثمة امر خطير يجب الاشارة اليه وهو الشعور بالظلم.. فحين يعبر سكان الجنوب هذا الدرب حتماً سيشعرون بازدواجية المعايير في التعامل مع المشاريع التنموية، فالطفل الذي ولد في العام 92 اصبح عمره الآن (16) عاماً او اقل بقليل واصبح ناضجاً الى الدرجة التي يستطيع ان يلمح فيها الانشاءات الموجودة على الطريق وحجم الأعمال التي لم تنجز.. وبالتالي نستطيع ان نسمي هذا المشروع بمشروع (الأجيال) بحكم ان مواليد جاءوا لحظة التوقيع على الانشاء وكبروا واصبحوا الآن فتية.. واظن انهم سيشيخون ربما والطريق لم تكتمل بعد.

.. اود ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لشركة الدجاج الوطنية فهي الوحيدة التي انجزت على هذه الطريق اكثر من انجاز وزارة الاشغال لقد قامت بانشاء مشروع ضخم وقامت ببناء (بركسات) للدجاج وانهت مشروع التوسعة الاول والثاني وخرجت الى مرحلة التصدير والى مرحلة اشباع السوق المحلي بالدجاج.. وعبر عليها عدة مدراء.. وشاخت الشركة لدرجة ان الكل صار يعرف باسمها ومنتوجاتها ومع ذلك ما زال الطريق لم ينته.

...ماذا سيقول وزير الاشغال الجديد المهندس سهل المجالي .. لا اعرف، ولكني اظنه سيقول: العام القادم سنشهد افتتاح المشروع..

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلمو كتير يا حوت على هذه المقالات التي ربما غفل الكثيرون منا عن قراءتها
انا واحد منهم لاني ما بشتري الجريدة واذا مسكت جريدة على اخبار الرياضة واخبار المباريات مع اني بكون متابعهن كلهن
بس هلا هيك صار بمقدور الواحد منا ان يقرأها
يسلمو كتير يا حوت على موضوعك الجميل

----------


## حسان القضاة

دعايات


حين تشاهد الاعلانات في التلفاز تكتشف ان الطفل والمرأة يستحوذان على الكم الاكبر منها.. صرت احفظها كلها: ''طنطرز يمنع التسرب ويشعر طفلك بالامان'' - للعلم اسم المنتوج غير ذلك ولكن لغايات عدم الاشارة للاسم الصريح - لاحظوا هناك اعلان تلفزيوني اخر يقول: ''فونسون من اجل حمام منعش لطفلك.. ومن اجل ان تدعيه يشعر بالسعادة''.. وهناك منتوج صاروا يكثرون من اعلاناته في الفترة الاخيرة.. وغالباً ما يختمون الاعلان بكلمة: ''يجعلك تشعرين بالراحة''..

.. الغريب ان هناك اعلاناً اخر عن (بودرة) وتظهر في الاعلان سيدة تقوم برشها على (قفا) طفل.. ويقولون في نهاية الاعلان: ''من اجل ان ينام طفلك مرتاحاً ودون بكاء''..

نسيت اعلاناً مهماً ''زيت دابر''.. وهو للعلم مستحضر من خلاصة عباد الشمس وجوز الهند.. ويظهرون في الاعلان سيدة - مثل القمر - تقوم بمسح شعرها بزيت ''دابر'' وفي نهاية الاعلان يقولون: من اجل حياة اجمل استعملي زيت دابر''.

.. (هيربل اسنسز)، ودعاية هذا الشامبو هي المنفضلة لديّ، ففيها يظهر زوج حسناوات، يركضن على شاطئ بحر وينظرن لبعضهن وكل واحدة تبتسم للاخرى اظن ان اسم احداهن ''شفيقة'' والاخرى ''اخلاص'' وبعد ذلك يقمن ''بالنطنطة'' من اجل ان يطير الشعر وهذا الامر يذكرني بأغنية اردنية تقول: يا شعورها يا خوي تقول حنشان.. حنشان بأرض الخلا هجن عليا''.. المهم في نهاية الاعلان يقولون جملة مهمة هيربل اسنسز.. ''يجعلك تشعر بطعم الحياة''.

لاحظوا كل الاعلانات التي تعرض منتوجات الاطفال والنساء شعاراتها تتلخص في الآتي: من اجل نوم ''هادئ''، من اجل ان يشعر طفلك بالامان، من اجل ان تشعر بالراحة، من اجل ان ينام طفلك مرتاحاً ودون بكاء، من اجل حياة اجمل، من اجل ان تشعر بطعم الحياة.

للعلم هذه الشعارات نحتاجها في حياتنا نحتج لأن ننام دون بكاء، ونحتاج لأن نشعر بطعم الحياة، نحتاج لأن نشعر بالأمان..

... أصلاً اكثر تطابقاً في الشعارات عالمياً يحدث بين ما ترفعه منتجات الأطفال والمنتجات الحريمية وبين ما يرفعه رجال السياسة، فالسياسيون في العالم ينصب سعيهم على تحقيق الشعور بالسعادة والأمان للمواطن والنوم بدون بكاء.. والسعي من اجل ان يشعر الناس بطعم الحياة..

...اذا قرأتم ايضاً شعارات الاحزاب في اوروبا تشعرون انها تتطابق تماماً.. ولكن الفارق في العالم العربي اننا نركز على منع التسرب من المدارس وهذا شعار حكومي ترفعه معظم الحكومات العربية لايمانها بأهمية التعليم.

بالمقابل في اوروبا.. لا يوجد تسرب، بحكم ان ''المنتوج'' يجعلك تشعر بالراحة..

...فعلاً هناك تطابق في الشعارات.. انا اقترح ارسال السياسيين الى دورات خاصة في هذه الشركات، على الأقل سنرتاح من استهلاك اوراق تطبع عليها شعاراتهم..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ...منذ العام (92) والعمل جار على انشاء طريق يربط بين الخط الصحراوي والكرك، أي منذ (15) عاماً وما زال العمل في الطريق جارياً ولم ينته للآن، لو اننا باشرنا في مشروع نووي لوصلنا لمرحلة تخصيب اليورانيوم وانتاج الكعكة الصفراء ومن ثم الحصول على قنبلة نووية.. هل انشاء طريق طوله (34) كيلومتراً يحتاج لـ (15) عاماً من العمل؟.
> 
> ...اضخم نفق في عمان لم يتطلب انجازه اكثر من شهرين واضخم بناية في عمان، وهي فندق (الرويال) احتاجت لعامين فقط، حتى جسر عبدون المعلق والمليء بالتعقيد تم انهاؤه في عام ونصف.. لماذا تحتاج المشاريع التي تقام خارج العاصمة الى (15) عاماً ولا تنتهي بالمقابل اضخم المشاريع في عمان تحتاج لعامين على اكبر تقدير.


بالفعل يا أخوان هاي الطريق أصبحت معاناة حقيقة لكل محافظة الكرك وأهل الكرك حتى إنها أصبحت تسمى طريق الموت او مثلث برمودا نظرا ً لحجم المآسي والحوادث التي وقعت على جنباتها وكان أخرها حادث مؤسف أودي بحياة 4 شباب في اواخر شهر رمضان الفائت شباب في ريعان شبابهم ... :Frown: 

شكرا ً أخي الحوت لإدراجك ،  والشكر الموصول دوما ً لكاتبنا المبدع عبد الهادي راجي المجالي رأجين ومتوسمين من كافة المسؤولين الأخذ بعين الإعتبار في المقارنات المطروحة من قبل الكاتب ما بين النفق هناك والطريق هنا ...!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور عالموضوع ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## ساره هادي

فعلا يا سيد عبد البهادي

----------


## الحوت

عملية تربوية


زمان.. اتذكر ان الصحف ووسائل الاعلام الاخرى كانت تفيض بالتحليلات والاخبار التي تتحدث عن ظاهرة العنف في المدارس، كنا نسمع ان طالبا ما في مدرسة بعيدة (انطرش) بسبب قيام استاذ الرياضيات بصفعه على خده الايمن، وكانت الصحف تعرض صورة للطالب (المطروش) وتعرض تقارير الاطباء وكانت هناك ردود خجولة تأتي من التربية وتؤكد بأن الطالب (المطروش) قد ارتكب مخالفة ما ومع ذلك سيعرض الاستاذ المتسبب (بالطرش) على لجنة عقابية.

اتذكر ان احدى السيدات، تحدثت مع برنامج البث المباشر وشكت من قيام استاذ الرياضيات ايضا في احدى مدارس عمان الشرقية بضرب ابنها ''شلوت'' واكدت ان الابن تعرض لاصابات فادحة.. وقالت للمذيع انه تعرض لنزيف حاد، واتذكر ان المذيع كان عجولا نوعا ما في الاسئلة.. فكان في كل مرة يقدم سؤالا سخيفا: ''اين النزيف'' وقتها كنت مندوبا صحفيا في شيحان وكلفني الزميل جهاد المومني بمتابعة القضية واطلعت على مكان النزف وتقارير الاطباء.

زمان كانت هناك اصابات فادحة واتذكر ان احد الطلبة اصيب (بالحَوَلْ) نتيجة صفعة من استاذ اللغة العربية، وقد احضره والده وقتها الى الصحيفة.. وشاهدنا مكان الاصابة وشكلها وحاولنا ان نشد من ازر الوالد واخبرناه بأن عيون ابنه ستعود سليمة، وان ما يحدث هو ''حَوَل'' عارضْ..

لكن مع ''المشي'' سيعدّل الحال.

اثناء انتشار ظاهرة الضرب في المدارس، على الاقل لم تكن تشاهد طالبا في الصف العاشر ''بسكسوكه'' المشكلة انها (سكسوكة) على شكل سَهِمْ.. تشبه الى حدّ بعيد ''سكسوكة'' (ابو بكر بعاشير)... لم نكن نشاهد الملابس الداخلية للطلبة، وثمة ظاهرة غريبة الان، هي ان الجميع يضعون على اسنانهم ''سلك'' يشبه الى حد ما ''مصفاة الرز''.. وقد تبين لي فيما بعد انه لا يقع في باب تقويم الاسنان وانما هو يقع في باب (الموضة).. للعلم هناك موضة جديدة ايضا وهي وجود ''رنديلا في الخشم'' يسمونها ."ring"

... أظن ان من أهم التغييرات في الوزارة الجديدة هو صعود د. تيسير النعيمي الى رأس المؤسسة التعليمية، وما نحتاجه هو إعادة الهيبة للمعلم، وخلق الحزم في الاداء التربوي.. أنا ضد الضرب، ولكن حين يأتي طالب الى المدرسة وأسنانه مربوطة بأسلاك شائكة فقط من اجل ''الموضة'' ماذا يعني لو اعادته المدرسة لوالده أو قامت بطرده؟ ماذا يعني لو تم احضار الشرطة لفتى ''ماسخ'' في العاشر يرتدي ملابس فاضحة، وماذا يعني لو تم سن قوانين تحمي المعلم من بطش الطلاب وليس العكس.

... نحتاج ايضا لان نعيد للمعلم دوره الابوي في العملية التربوية ونحتاج لان نحميه، لقد صار شيئا مشينا جدا لكل معلم في الاردن بان تحضر الشرطة الى المدرسة لجلبه من أجل فتى متعجرف قدم والده شكوى على مدرس ما، بحكم ان هذا الفتى تعرض للصراخ..

... تحت حجة منع الضرب في المدارس افقدنا المعلم هيبته ووضعنا الحصانة على الطالب وبالتالي حصلنا على جيل اشبه بالكارثة... المرحلة المقبلة خطرة، والجميع يعلم ان وزارة التربية ليست في حال يسر، لهذا ندعم الوزير النعيمي ابن المؤسسة ويعرفها أكثر من غيره والاهم انه واقعي وليس رجلا حالما أو رومانسيا مبهورا بشيء اسمه ''الديجتال''.

----------


## الحوت

رقابة


انا لن ادخل ستاد عمان الدولي مرة اخرى لقد زرعوا هناك (10) كاميرات لمراقبة الجماهير.. لدي في هذا السياق سؤال لهم، حين اذهب لمشاهدة مباريات النادي الفيصلي هل مطلوب مني ان اكون مثل الذي يذهب لمشاهدة حلقة فقهية حول الصوم في رمضان؟.

طبعاً لا.. فالتشجيع له مذاق خاص انا اريد ان اصرخ (واتشعبط) على الاسلاك الشائكة، واريد احيانا ان اداعب الحكم بعبارات غاية في التهذيب، واريد ايضا ان اصفق وان ''اتنطط'' مثل الطفل حين يحرز حسونة الشيخ هدفاً.. في النهاية لا اريد رقيبا عليّ يرصد تحركاتي ثم يصدر قرارا.. بمنع عبدالهادي راجي مثلاً من دخول الملاعب على خلفية انفعاله لأن احد لاعبيه اضاع فرصة محققة.

هل مطلوب منا ان نذهب الى المباريات ونحن ''ملثمون'' بشماغ حتى لا تراقبنا الكاميرات..؟.

انفعالاتنا هي داخل الملعب فقط، وحين نخرج تغيب هذه الانفعالات تماماً.. كان الاصل في مباريات حساسة ان تكون الرقابة على الحكام والاجهزة الفنية .. لان غلطة حكم غير مقصودة مثلا قد تكلف ناديا الدوري.. وحين نتحدث عن الدوري فنحن نتحدث عن الألوف من الدنانير التي انفقت على التدريب وعن ألوف أيضاً تكلفة البث التلفزيوني.. وعن ألوف أخرى انفقت على الجهاز التدريبي وملابس اللاعبين والادوية ناهيك عن الكلفة العالية للاعب الواحد من حيث الاجور والتدريب.. والسؤال الذي اود طرحه: لماذا يتم تركيز الرقابة على الجمهور، بالمقابل ننسى الرقابة على الحكام والاجهزة المساندة في ادارة المباراة.

اظن لو ان النقود التي انفقت على كاميرات المراقبة تم صرفها على الحكام في دورات خارجية من اجل تعزيز الاداء.. لما حصلنا على شعور بالظلم من بعض النوادي ولما وصلنا الى حالات احتقان او حتى مظهر بسيط من مظاهر الشغب..

لست صحفيا رياضيا، ولكني امس قطعت (350) كيلومترا، وجئت من العقبة لمتابعة مباراة كرة قدم، وفوجئت بحدوث اخطاء تحكيمية اعترف بها حتى اعضاء الاتحاد والحكام، وفي النهاية وقع اللوم على الجمهور لانه غاضب ومهتاج، دون ان نسمع كلمة واحدة تحمل الحكم او الجهاز الفني الذي ادار المباراة أي مسؤولية.

انا مع أي ناد كان حين يصر على الفوز ويستحقه ولكني في النهاية من حقي ان اطالب بالانصاف للجميع لجماهير الكرة الاردنية قبل أي كان.

من حقنا ان نجرد حساباتنا، وان نجلس كي نحدد مواقع الخطأ، فالكاميرات لا تحل خلافا، ولا تمنع شغبا، الذي يحل كل الخلافات هو انصاف الجميع فقط.

----------


## الحوت

على سفر


امس ذهبت الى احدى الوزارات، تبين لي ان الوزير في السفر والامين العام في لبنان ومساعد الأمين في تركيا.. لم اجد أحداً كي يوقع لي كتابا بسيطا.

انا اعرف ان الحكومات في بداية تشكيلها، تمر بمراحل ثقة، مناقشة بيان وزاري، حالة تعارف مع النواب.. ولكن الوزارة المعنية والتي اشرت اليها، ما صدقوا على الله وحملوا حقائبهم.. ثم سافروا.

هل من الممكن ان نفهم لماذا سافروا.. وما هي دواعي السفر.. لو كانت القصة مرتبطة بالمفاوضات من اجل اقناع كوريا الشمالية بالعدول عن برنامجها النووي لقلنا نعم، لو كان الامر متعلقا باقناع الجانب الاميركي بسحب القوات من العراق لساندناهم، ولو كان السفر متعلقا بالحصول على معونات لقلنا ايضا من حقهم ولكنه سفر للمشاركة في ندوة تعقدها الجامعة العربية لصرف ما تبقى من الموازنة.. وفي النهاية مياومات وانبساط واخبار في الصحف تقول ان الوزير قد عاد من رحلة عمل.

في العالم كله من الصعب ان تذهب الى وزارة وتجد الوزير والأمين ومساعد الأمين ورئيس الديوان.. جميعهم في سفرات عمل.. أليس من حقنا ان نسأل لماذا وكيف وعلى حساب من وهل هناك رقابة على الامر.

حين اريد ان احصل على اجازة، اذهب لمكتب المهندس عامر البشير، احيانا يوقع واحيانا يرفض.. واظن ان هذا الاجراء متبع في الحكومة فالوزير عليه ان يستأذن رئيس الوزراء، والرئيس ينظر في الامر ولنفترض ان الرئيس سمح للوزير بالسفر.. إذاً لمن تترك ادارة شؤون الوزارة في ظل غياب الامين العام ايضاً.

وظيفتنا في الصحافة ان لا نهاجم لاجل الهجوم، ولكن ننبه والسؤال الذي اود طرحه، ترى لو لم يسافروا هل سيتغير شيئاً؟ هل سينحدر اداء الوزارة! هل سيتوقف الابتكار والانجاز.

أنا بصراحة اريد ان ادعم الحكومة ولكن حتى ادعم، اتمنى ان يمنحونا مجالا على الاقل ان يلغوا السفر حتى نكتب لهم وليس عليهم.

صادق والله

----------


## الحوت

الطبقة الجديدة


... في عمان افرزت الاراضي، طبقة جديدة في المجتمع تسمى (طبقة الشبحات)..

.. المسألة بسيطة، فحين يرث عطية مثلاً 3 دونمات في مكان استراتيجي، وتحول هذه الدونمات الى تجاري.. وبالتالي يصبح ثمنها مليون دينار، وبما ان عطية اكبر مبلغ جناه في حياته (500) دينار.. فان الامر هنا يصبح (صدمة) عارمة..

... حين يبيع عطية الدونمات اول شيء يفعله هو شراء (شبح)، وبهذا يكون قد انتقل من طبقة الطفرانين الى طبقة مبهمة غير معروفة المعالم وليس لها سلوك، غير ان هويتها تعرّف من خلال اشبح.

... بعد شراء الشبح، يقوم عطية بالصاق عبارات على الزجاج الخلفي، تؤيد احد النوادي .. واحياناً يلصق عبارات باللغة الانجليزية، ولكنه يضعها بشكل معكوس تؤكد عمق (اميّة) الرجل.. السلوك الآخر هو تركيب (برادي) على الزجاج الخلفي لايهام المارة بأن هناك شخصيات مهمة تركب السيارة.

... بعد ذلك يقرر عطية الانتقال الى عالم الاغنياء وممارسة سلوكهم فيقوم كل مساء بايقاف الشبح على بوابة الجامعة الاردنية لايهام الصبايا العابرات بأنه ينتظر، رفيقة الدرب.. بالطبع عطية كذاب ولكنه يمارس النظرات فقط ويطلق ابتسامات عابرة للصبايا متأملاً ان تقع احداهن في شباكه..

... ومن ضمن البرنامج اليومي الذي يمارسه هو (الكسدره) في محافظة العاصمة، وحمل ملف مليء بالاوراق لأن جميع القرايب والمحاسيب تجدهم هناك قد تجمعوا للبت في قضايا (هوشات) اندلعت على خلفية.. (قواشين).. مبهمة، هو في الغالب، يريد اطلاق اشارات الى الاقارب بان ثمة قضايا عالقة يعمل على حلها وبأنه بدأ للتو بالانتقال من .. الى كامل المواصفات والمقاييس.

... بالطبع يحاول في هذه اللحظات بأن يصنع علاقات دافئة مع المتنفذين وربما يقوم بدعوتهم على الغداء فقط لمجرد ايجاد (موطئ قدم).

... في المساء القصة سهلة، يقوم عطية بصف السيارة بجانب دوار عبدون، ويبدأ بالحديث بالموبايل ومن يراه يظن انه على موعد مع (سوسو) مثلاً ولكنها تأخرت.. وبالتالي ما يظهر على الرجل يسمى في عرف العشاق (قلق المحب).

.. هناك طبقة في الاردن للآن لا تعرف وصفها يمثلها عطية، هي طبقة طفرة الاراضي.. طبقة لا تجد لها تعريفا في القاموس الاجتماعي ولا تعرف شكلها او مسارها او قوى الضغط التي تمثلها في المجتمع.. وهذه الطبقة تتوسع على حساب طبقات اخرى ولها اخلاق معينة، ولا تمتطي الا (الشبحات).

... الاخطر ان هذه الطبقة تجدها في كل مكان، وهي لم تتعب بالمال، بل قرارات بتحويل الاراضي من سكني الى تجاري هي التي ساهمت بصنعها.

... أربد ان اكون مثل عطية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوور

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور للإضافة الجديدة يا حوت ...

بس وين هالغيبة / فاقدينك يا طيب ...

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور على هذه الصفحة ونتمنى المتابعة

----------


## عُبادة

ذكريات من ذهب

لدي حقيبة قديمة فيها ذكرياتي وبعض من ملابسي الشتوية، اخرجتها امس.. وكانت تحتوي على صورة قديمة لي في عرس (جمعة).. عمري كان وقتها (14) عاماً وقد تعلمت (الطخ) للتو..

فيها ايضاً (قايش) ياما ضربنا بالقايش حين تم ضبطنا على سطح المنزل ندخن، واتذكر اني خبأته كونه لم يقم وزناً للسن او نحافة الجسد.

فيها اشياء كثيرة كنت الملمها من هنا وهناك.. والغريب انني وجدت صورة تجمعني بـ ''مفلح الرحيمي''.. كيف تسلل مفلح الى اغراضي لا اعرف!.

من ضمن ما وجدته ايضاً شبرية اتذكر اني اشتريتها في العام 1986 من اسواق الكرك..

الاهم ان هناك ورقة صغيرة ملفوف بها شيء صغير وحين فتحتها تبين انه (سن ذهب) لقد اعجبتني قصة الاسنان الذهبية.. وقررت في الصف السادس الابتدائي تركيب واحد، وقد دلني زميل في المقعد على رجل يستطيع تركيب تلك الاسنان.. قلت في داخلي حين ابتسم سيلمع السن في فكي وقد يغوي هذا الامر البنات.. وفعلاً ذهبت للرجل ووضع لي في الفك العلوي وبجانب (الناب) سن ذهب..

يا الله كم اصبحت (مسخرة) كل من شاهدني كان يغمى عليه من الضحك لدرجة ان والدي هو الاخر ضحك عليّ وقال لي: ''اتبيعو'' وثمة نصائح جاءت من رفاق اللعب تحت باب (المسخرة) ومفادها ان الفضة اجمل على (زقمي).

اتذكر ان مدرس التربية الرياضية اخبرني ومن قبيل التخويث ان ادائي كحارس مرمى قد تحسن بعد تركيب السن ونصحني بخاتم ذهب.. بالمقابل مدرّس التربية الاسلامية كان رأيه اكثر واقعية فحين رأى السن ضحك ثم صفعني على وجهي وطلب مني الذهاب الى الصف المجاور لاحضار (الطباشير)..

كان اقسى رأي سمعته في السن هو رأي مدرّس الرياضيات وانا تحملت الشتيمة من قبيل ان احترام المدرّس واجب.

اصبحت مسخرة، وحين ذهبت لاقتلاع السن، اخطأ الرجل وكاد ان يقتلع نابي معه.. لكن طبيب اسنان جيدا عالج المشكلة..

لا اعرف ما الذي دعاني لفضح ذكريات خبأتها (20) عاماً في قلبي.

ربما هو الحنين للماضي.. فالذكريات من ذهب..

رجل مثلي ماذا سيمتلك من ذكريات.. دفتر موسيقى.. ام صورا لرحلة الى سويسرا طبعاً لا.. سيمتلك في صندوقه اما شبرية او سن ذهب وفي الغالب الاردن حاضر في الصندوق ايضاً.

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور عباده على جهودك :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي كلمة بعد الكلام هاد ما الها داعي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

ارجيلــــــة

الآن في عمان ظاهرة غريبة، أصلاً لم اصدق احد الزملاء عندما قالها لي، واختلفنا فكان الاتصال الهاتفي هو الفيصل.

اتصل عجل وقال له: ''لو سمحت تبعثلنا ارجيلة ع الشمام''، ثم اعطاه العنوان. بعد (5) دقائق دخل احد النشامى من مصر الشقيقة ومعه الارجيلة، واشعل الفحم ثم اعطانا الفاتورة وكانت القيمة (9) دنانير.

في عمان الآن يوجد ارجيلة (ديلفري) والاهم انهم يشعلون لك الفحم ويسألونك عن المذاق، ويطلبون رأيك في المعسّل.. سؤال هل الترخيص لهذه المحلات منح من وزارة الصناعة والتجارة.. وتحت اي مسمى اعطيت الرخصة اجزم انها تحت اسم ''تجارة مزاج''.

تخيلوا ان يطلب موظف في وزارة الخارجية بعد ''الكنتاكي'' ويأتي حملة الفحم ثم حملة المعسّل بعد ذلك السائق ومعه الارجيلة ويتم اشعالها.

الانكى من كل ذلك ان السائق سألني: ''وين بتداوم'' اجبته: ''جريدة الرأي''.. ثم قدم خدماته واكد انه على استعداد لتزويدي بأرجيلة في اي ساعة واي وقت.

لو قامت صبية مثلا في الرابعة عشر من عمرها بطلب أرجيلة على الهاتف.. هل يعتبر هذا الامر خرقا للقوانين التي تحمي الاحداث، وما هي اجراءات وزارة الداخلية في هذا الصدد.

للعلم المحل لديه عرض خاص لموظفي الصحة والداخلية والصناعة والتجارة.. حتى لمجلس النواب مستعد ان يقدم الارجيلة مجانا مقابل ان يبث التلفاز تقاريره برعاية (تنباك زغلول).

على كل حال بعد (20) عاما قد نصل لمرحلة تقوم وزارة الصناعة والتجارة بترخيص محل للعرسان.

مثلا تجلس ومن ثم تتصل بالهاتف وتطلب (عروس) فيسألك الموظف: (بدك اياها معسل ولا تنباك) فترد: بدي اياها ع فراولة.

اكرر السؤال.. من هي الجهة التي منحت لهم الترخيص.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الذئاب

اذا لم تكن ذئبا أكلتك الذئاب.. أمس شاهدت هذه الجملة على شادر بكم وأظن انها مثل متداول وشائع، وأجزم ان من ابتكر هذا المثل، (غبي وتافه ومنحط).

أولا الذئاب لا تأكل لحم بعضها، وهي الحيوانات الوحيدة التي لم يستطع الانسان ان يجعلها (اليفة).. والذئب ليس لديه خيار في ان يولد قطة او ان يولد نعجه... هو ولد ذئبا لان هذا هو قدره ولانه ابن (ذئبه) ووالده ذئب.

من الذي افترض ان المجتمع كله ذئاب ويوجد غزلان... أنت اصلا حين تمشي في شارع كلية التجارة في الجامعة الاردنية... وتشاهد الغزلان، وتشم رائحة العطر الفرنسي، والاهم حين تشاهد الهواء يلعب في جدائل صبايا بعمر الورد...! أنا اصلا في هذا الشارع بالتحديد اصبح بعيرا ارتمي بجانب زاوية مطله ومشرفه واراقب المشهد.

من قال ان علي أن اكون ذئبا حتى لا تفترسني الذئاب؟... فلنذهب الى (مكة مول)... هل مطلوب مني ان (أعوي) هناك، هل من الضرورة ان اكشّر عن أنيابي...؟ اول امس قالت لي بنت من لبنان الشقيق جاءت لبلادنا من أجل السياحة واسمها فارتوك : بدي أسألك خيّ... وين فيني لائي محل إحكي في تلفون .

قلت لها: جهازي موبايلي تستطعين استعماله وفعلا هاتفت لبنان من جهازي وقالت لي بعد ان انتهت من المكالمة: ممنونه الك كثير... مرسي حبيب البي .... هل مطلوب مني ان (أعضها) حين قالت (حبيب ألبي)... بالعكس في هذا المشهد مطلوب منك ان تبرز الوجه السياحي للاردن مطلوب ان تؤكد كرم وسماحة شعبنا...

وانا فعلت ذلك لدرجة اني دخت .. ورأسي بلله العرق حين قالت حبيب ألبي .

تخيلوا ان تكون مدير اعمال (هيفاء وهبي)... هل بالضرورة ان تكون ذئبا حتى لا تأكلك هيفاء وهبي.. (خلوها توكلني) انا قابل.

ثمة عبارات غبية نرددها ونستعملها، دون ان ندقق في فحواها... وتصبح مع الزمن قاعدة من الصعب التشكيك فيها ومسلمه لا يقبل احد دحضها او عدم القبول بها...

على كل حال انا لا أريد أن أكون ذئبا... ومجتمعنا ليس مكونا من الذئاب.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

طلق بين العيون

أحياناً حين تصعد في سيارتك الخاصة أو التكسي أو السرفيس، يكون ذهنك متوجهاً إلى الإذاعة، فهي تبث أغنية ''عمرك شفت شي باب عم يبكي''.. بعد انتهاء الأغنية تبدأ الإعلانات.. وأول إعلان في الغالب يكون موسيقى خفيفة ثم صوتا هادئا لفتاة تقول: ''سيدتي أن الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي يساعدك على الشفاء.. لهذا بادري فوراً إلى التسجيل في برنامج الكشف المبكر''.

أنت تكون في الغالب (مسلطن) وتحلم بأخذ غفوة، ثم يذكرونك بالسرطان.. بالأحبة والأهل الذين ذهبوا ضحية هذا المرض.

أول أمس تعطلت بي السيارة، وركبت السرفيس، بجانبي جلست سيدة في أول (الخمسين) وحين تم بث الإعلان، بدأت (بالحسحسة) وتفقد نفسها ثم خجلت حين لاحظت اني شعرت بقلقها.. كانت تحمل في يدها حقيبة مليئة بالألعاب، اشترتها من (بسطة) في البلد.. على ما يبدو وأنا أيضاً بدأت في الحسحسة. كان نهارنا جميلاً لكن هذا الإعلان ذكرنا على ما يبدو بمن فقدناهم.

الأسبوع الماضي عدت لبيتي وكان العشاء ساخناً، حملت أولادي كأفراخ الحمام في (حضني) وحين هممت بتناول (اللقمة) الأولى ظهر رجل على شاشة التلفاز وبدأ يصرخ : ''أخي المواطن سارع بالتسجيل الآن في برنامج الكشف المبكر عن السرطان.. لأن السرطان إذا شمطك (وما سمّى عليك) ستستفيد من علاج مجاني للعلم الجملة الأخيرة هي إضافة من عندي.

صدقوني أني لم آكل عشائي واكتفيت بتلك اللقمة وحدها.

القصة ليست مرتبطة بالإعلانات الإذاعية بل الصور والملصقات التي توضع لأطفال تساقط شعرهم بفعل الكيماوي، هي الأخرى تسبب جرحاً غائراً في القلب فحين تشاهد منظر الطفل تصاب بحالة اكتئاب وينقلب يومك.

نحن نصنع الاعلان بشكل مجرد دون ان ندرس الاثر السلبي له.. فحين يظهر على التلفاز جميعنا (نخاف) واحيانا نصمت وحين تكون مصطحباً عائلتك وتشاهد الطفل الذي تساقط شعره بفعل الكيماوي.. لا تعرف طعماً للنوم في تلك الليلة وتبقى على حواف اسرّة الاولاد تحرس احلامهم وانفاسهم.

اتركونا وشأننا، انا اريد (طلق بين عيوني).. اريد ان اقضي نحبي حرقاً بالديزل او ان اسقط من فوق مجمع بنك الاسكان.. وما علاقتكم بي، الحياة والموت بيد الله وحده.. لماذا اذاً يصرون على فتح جروح غائرة في القلب.

أبي مات في العام 2003 بمرض السرطان.. وامي ماتت في العام 2004 بمرض السرطان.. وكل صباح حين اصعد سيارتي يفتحون في قلبي جرحاً تعبت حتى أداوي نزفه..

بصراحة لو اعرف تلك البنت التي تطل علينا كل صباح في برنامج محمد الوكيل وتصرخ.. ''سارعي بالكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي''؟؟ لقدمت شكوى بها إلى محافظ العاصمة.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

من اصل افريقي

لم يستعمل الاعلام كلمة اسود او عبد حين تحدث عن (أوباما) امس، حتى ان بعض القنوات العربية كانت تقول من اصل افريقي.. بعكس المنهاج العربي فهو ما زال مصراً لدى طالب الثالث الابتدائي على اخبارهم بأن بلال الحبشي هو اول عبد اسلم.. واعتنق الدين.

من شاهد التغطية الحية امس للانتخابات الاميركية سيدرك ذلك.. وسيعرف ان كلمة اسود قد دفنت تماماً في الذهن الاميركي.. وهذا يدل على ان القلب هو الاساس، اوباما قلبه ابيض وان كانت بشرته سمراء بعكس بوش فهو صاحب قلب اسود..

بالمقابل نحن اكثر امة تعشق (السمر).. ''اسمر عبر مثل القمر دمو خفيف شكلو لطيف.. وتلك قد تكون مقدمة لأن نصيغ في عالمنا العربي علاقة طيبة مع اوباما..

لاحظوا ان الغناء العربي فيه انحياز كامل للسمر.. (ابو سمرة سكرة ابو ضحكة مدورة) هذه الاغنية تنطبق على اوباما تماماً فضحكته سكّره.

سميرة سعيد هي الاخرى غنّت ''اسمر ملك عمري وروحي والبي اسمر ملك..''.

من شاهد (اوبرا وينفري) البارحة سيدرك ان (ابو سمرة) امتلك روحها وقلبها.. لقد كانت تبكي حين القى خطابه..

في هذه الحملة.. اهم شيء انجزه (اوباما) انه غيّر المصطلحات التي كان الاعلام الاميركي يستعملها وصار الاعلام العالمي كله يشير اليه انه من اصل افريقي.. هل هذا يعني ان زمن العنصرية الاميركية والعالمية تجاه السود انتهى.

هو لم ينته ربما.. ولكن المهم في الامر ايضا ليس الرئيس وحده، ولكن زوجة الرئيس فالسيدة الاولى في الولايات المتحدة سمراء ومن اصل افريقي.. وربما ستتغير دعايات الشامبو.. وربما سينقرض ''الكريم'' المبيض للبشرة.. يا ترى هل سيبقى يعرض الاعلام الاميركي دعاية للكريم الخاص بتفتيح البشرة.. لا أظن ذلك فالقلب هو المهم.. وما نفع البشرة البيضاء لقلب اسود.

ما اخبار مايكل جاكسون هل سيعود للون الاصلي.

على كل حال بقي ان نقول: ''أسمر يا حب الهيل.. وش ولّع قلبي فيك''.

hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور عباده

----------


## عُبادة

الفوسفات والجنوب

ما يربطني بشركة الفوسفات، هو ان والدي عمل فيها لسنوات طويلة، وكنت أذهب معه في العطلة الى الجنوب الى الشيدية بالتحديد.. هل استطيع القول عن الشيدية انها مرابع الصبا ومرتع الخلان كانت كذلك والجنوب ايضا بكل تفاصيله هو كذلك.

الموضوع باختصار هو ان الاقتصاد الناجح يحتاج لادارة وطنية ناجحة... وهذا واضح في شركة الفوسفات فقد قدمت هدية للحكومة الاردنية هي عبارة عن اسكان كامل وشامل للبنى التحتية وحديث، وبمواصفات عالمية ومكون من (100) وحدة سكنية.. هذا الاسكان أظنه لن يحل مشكلة المنازل في الجنوب بقدر ما يؤسس قاعدة لبناء صحي وسليم... فمن حق ابناء معان ان تكون منازلهم مجهزة بالحدائق، والتدفئة وتراعي شروط الحياة الكريمة.

الشركات احيانا تكون اداراتها محلية وتفهم في البعد الاجتماعي يكون دورها اكبر من مسألة الربح والخسارة يتعدى ذلك الى شراكة حقيقية في التنمية الى صنع مبادرات تشعر اهل المنطقة بأبوية الشركة او المؤسسة والاهم من ذلك كله انها لا تعمل بمعزل عن خطط الدولة وتوجهات الملك... بل هي متطابقة تماما في توجهاتها وادارتها.

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا كانت خسارة تلك الشركة في العام (2000) مثلا عشرات الملايين وفجأة انقلبت الى ربح صافي مقداره 203 ملايين هذا العام.

اذا ربطنا المسألة بالخصخصة وحدها، نتجاوز الحقيقة ولكنها مرتبطة بالادارة الوطنية.. التي تعرف المسالك في الجنوب وتدرك حاجات الموظفين والاهم انها ليست معزولة عن الهم الوطني او القرار الحكومي.

نحن نتحدث عن شركة قدمت هدية للحكومة وهي اسكان متكامل، يستر مئة عائلة دون أي حراك اعلامي بالمقابل شركات اخرى بادارات اجنبية تقدم تي شيرتا او وجبة لطلاب مدرسة.. تنفق على الاعلام والدعاية للوجبة اكثر من ثمنها باضعاف..

الجنوب يستحق منا الدعم.. ويستحق مني كأحد ابنائه الذين اتت بهم الحياة ودروب الرزق الى عمان.. ان يشير الى البوادر الطيبة التي تقوم بها شركات تشغل ابنائه وتنفق عليهم وتقوم بصيانة مدارسهم وتهديهم اسكانات.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

قصــــــة أب

اول امس كنت اقرأ عن (رام عمانوئيل) كبير موظفي البيت الابيض.. يقال ان والده قد طرد من فلسطين، على خلفية تورطه بقضايا قتل واعمال ارهابية حين كان قائدا عسكريا في احدى العصابات الصهيونية واظنها (الآرغون).. المهم انه ذهب إلى (أميركا) وهناك انجب (رام)...

في الغرب هناك مسألة مهمة يتم تداولها للمرة الأولى في انتخابات الرئاسة الاميركية وهي سيرة الاب اوباما مثلا اخذ الحديث عن والده حيزا في الاعلام اكثر من الحديث عن باراك اوباما نفسه.. فحسين اوباما مهاجر افريقي تزوج سيدة بيضاء ثم طلقها ثم عاد الى مسقط رأسه (وعمانوئيل) والد رام مهاجر يهودي تورط باعمال قتل وتم طرده.

عندنا الصورة مختلفة فسيرة الاب اما عامل مقسم او انه سائق او مراسل.

لدينا حين يعين مسؤولا في الدولة يتم النبش عن الجوانب السلبية في سيرة الاب.. واحيانا يتم ابتكار القاب للاب مثل: ''ابن ابو البندورة'' وهذا اللقب شيفرة تفيد ان الوالد كان يسرق بندورة واحيانا ابن ''الزقّ'' و''الزقّ'' في اللغة تعني العاري تماما.. وتلك شيفرة مهمة تفيد بان والد معاليه كان يعاني الطفر.

غالبا ما ننبش القضايا العائلية بكثير من التجريح.. احيانا يصل الامر (للخالة) فحين يتم الحديث عن هذا المسؤول يتقدم احدهم بسؤال استنكاري: ''مش هاظ خالتو معيوفة'' فيجيب احدهم: ''يرحم والديك.. مزبوط معيوفة''.. فيعض السائل على شفتيه والرسالة طبعا تكون قد وصلت للحاضرين.. ولا ضرورة لتفسيرها.

في احدى المرات سمعت احدهم يعلّق على مسؤول بالقول: ''الله يرحم والدو كان يتهاوش هو والحمار على قشر البطيخ'' طبعا لم يسجل التاريخ يوما مشاجرة بين انسان وحمار ولكنها من اساليب المبالغة التي تستعمل للازدراء والانتقاص من قدر الشخص.

وفي بعض الاحايين يتم الصاق القاب غريبة من شاكلة: ''ابن ابو الشوالات'' وهي رسالة للحاضرين بان والد هذا المسؤول كان يصنع الشوال غطاءً للنوم.

لو ان ''اوباما'' ابن لمؤسس شركة ''بوينغ'' لما كان رئيسا للولايات المتحدة.. ولو ان ''رام عمانوئيل'' ابن مالك شركة ''شلّ'' اظنه الان سكيرا مقامرا في لاس فيغاس.. ولكن الرسالة التي لم نلتقطها في انتخابات الرئاسة الاميريكة هي ان ابناء المهاجرين الفقراء.. قد سرقوا القرار من ابناء الاثرياء.. كلينتون كان خريج هارفارد وابن اسرة ثرية.. وبوش ابن رئيس وابن اكبر مالك في شركات النفط.

القصة لدينا معكوسة فحين يصبح ابن الوزير وزيرا نقول: ''ما شاء الله فرخ البط عوام'' وحين يصبح ابن الفقير مسؤولا نُعيب عليه ذلك ونصرخ: ''إخص ابن ابو الشوالات''.

على كل حال حين تتحالف اميركا مع ابن ''ابو الشوالات'' وتسلمه القرار السياسي وقيادة العالم.. نحن نتحالف بالمقابل مع (فرخ البط) وثمة فارق بين الشوالات.. وطعم كَبِدْ البط حين يطبخ على الطريقة الفرنسية بنكهة البرتقال.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

جرسون


حين تجلس في بهو فندق (5 نجوم)، بمعيّة مجموعة.. ويصر احدهم على دعوتك الى قهوة وعلى حسابه.. انت بالطبع تقبل الدعوة.. ولكن السؤال ماذا يفعل الاردني حين ينادي على الجرسون في فندق.. ولا يسمع (الجرسون) نداءه.. سأنقل لكم ما حدث بالتفصيل معنا أمس.

مر (الجرسون) بجانبنا مسرعاً، يبدو انه كان يحمل طلبا لأحد الزبائن فنادى عليه (المعزّب) اقصد الداعي في المرة الأولى ولم يجب.. طبعاً ردة فعل المعزّب كانت : ''بصقه ثم تمتمة ثم عبارة.. إخس الله يلعنك''. بالطبع صديق (المعزّب) تدخل فوراً وقال عنك (ابو محمد).. مر الجرسون مرة اخرى ونادى عليه بطريقة اخرى هي: ''يا ولد لدّ جاي''.. كنت اظن ان صديق المعزّب سيكون ألطف قليلاً.. لم يجب (الجرسون) لانه ربما كان الوحيد الذي يخدم الصالة ولا يوجد غيره طبعا ردة فعل صديق (المعزّب) كانت على الشكل التالي (بصقه ثم تمتمة ثم ألحقها بعبارة.. إخس الله يلعنك هاظ وانت سايق صينية هيك فعلك كيف لو انك مسؤول''.

المهم بدأت الشتائم تنهال على الجرسون ودارت حوارات من اجل تغيير الفندق وقال لنا الداعي انه يعرف المدير وسيقوم (بالرفس في بطنه).. احتدت النقاشات اكثر وقدم احد الجالسين مداخلة مفادها ان الجرسون عرفَ بوجود نائب على الطاولة.. وفعل ذلك متعمدا.. المهم في زحمة النقاشات اقسم صديقنا (المعزّب) ان لا يغادر هذا المكان إلاّ حين يقوم (بالبصق) في صباح الجرسون وان يفهمه ان الناس مقامات.

بدأنا نترصد الجرسون وما هي إلاّ دقائق معدودة وعبر من امام الطاولة مما حدا بأحد الجالسين للانقضاض عليه فورا واول كلمة قالها له هي :''اتفووا ع شاربك''.. طبعا جميعنا وقفنا للمشاركة.. بالشتائم ولكننا افسحنا الطريق للمعزّب لانه كان الاكثر غضبا.. فكان من معزّبنا ان امسك (الببيونة) أي ربطة العنق والخاصة بالجرسون وصرخ في وجهه قائلاً: ''يا نذل عيب تقعد مقاعد الرجال''.. بعد ذلك قام احدهم بضرب (الجرسون) (شلوت).. وانا قلت له : ''يلعن حرمك'' هذا ما صدر مني فقط.

جاء ''مدير الصالة.. وتدخل وفضّ الاشتباك وتبيّن لنا فيما بعد ان الجرسون من جنسية عربية ودخل عمان منذ (3) اسابيع فقط.

للعلم الجرسون ابن عالم وناس، اعتذر منّا وقال لنا بالحرف الواحد: ''يا جماعة فيني اعتذر منكن.. والله مو قصدي''.

واضاف جملة غاية في التهذيب قال: ''والله ما بهون على ألبي تطلعوا وفيكن ذرة زعل بخدمكن بعيوني''.

لدي سؤال لماذا نغضب الى الحد الذي نفسر فيه عدم استجابة (الجرسون) لنا بأنها مؤامرة.. نحن اكثر الشعوب سرعة في الاستفزاز.

اذا اردت ان تعرف الاردني في أي فندق من فنادق هذا العالم فقط دع ''الجرسون'' يقوم بتطنيشه وراقب ردة الفعل لديه.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

----------


## عُبادة

أخطاء

قبل (3) اشهر قال محمد حسنين هيكل في برنامج على الجزيرة.. ''لأ مش حيفوز أوباما.. اصلي العئل الامريكي ما وصلش للمرحلة اللي يئبل فيها رجل اسود يحكموا''.

اذا اراد أي شخص ان يتأكد من كلامي فليعد الى ارشيف (الجزيرة نت) ويستطيع ان يقرأ الحلقة التي أكد فيها هيكل خسارة اوباما.. المهم انه شدد على ان العقل الامريكي ايضا لم يستطع ان يقبل (كينيدي) لأنه كاثوليكي في مجتمع بروتستنتي فكيف سيقبل (أوباما).

المهم ان الرجل بشّر ايضا في تلك الحلقة بخسارة (أوباما)... لدرجة ان ظننت ان هيكل هو رئيس لجنة الانتخابات هناك.

لم يكتب أي صحفي عربي عن القصة.. حتى ان احدا لم يذكر ذلك ولو بالهمس.. زلّة هيكل تلك.

الا يعتبر ذلك من الاخطاء الجسيمة... لمفكر عربي بمستوى هذا الرجل بان يطلق احكاما على شعب تعداده (450) مليون ويصفه بأنه لم يصل لمرحلة بعد يقبل فيها رجلا أسود كرئيس له.

الحمدلله ان اخطاءنا ليست بحجم اخطاء هيكل أنا اول أمس وقعت في خطأ.. ليس بمستوى أخطاء هيكل طبعا علما بأنني لستُ بحجم هذا الرجل... ولن اصل لربع حجمه.

والخطأ كان أني أوردت لقب (ابو البندورة) في احدى مقالاتي وأكتشفت ان هناك عائلة كريمة اسمها (أبو البندورة).... أود تقديم الاعتذار لهذه العائلة...



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

المزعجون

أحيانا يأتيك شاب على غفله، وانت تقلب حبات البندورة في (السيفوي) ويتقدم منك: مرحبا استاز أنا وائل من شركة الئمر حابين انئدملك عرض كتير سوبر.. الخ .. هو مندوب ويريد ربما أن يبيعك تذكرة من أجل الذهاب في (جروب سياحي) الى لبنان مع شركة الئمر.

تنظر اليه وثمة كلمة في عقلك الباطني تقول: (إنقلع من وجهي) ولكن ما يصدر على لسانك هو :شكرا حبيبي ... أحيانا كلمة شكرا وادارة الوجه تكفي لان يغادر هذا الشاب ولكنه يصرّ على البقاء بس دئيئه أستاز إنت لو تسمع عرضنا ما بتحكي هيك ..

أظن ان الوالدة حين إنجبته كانت تعتقد ان الفتى سيكون ذا شأن عظيم.. لم تدر أنه يمضي وقته (دايرْ) وراء المتسوقين في السيفوي....

يا ترى كم يطلق هذا الفتى في اليوم الواحد جملة: مرحبا استاز انا وائل من شركة الئمر .. واحياناً يكون سمير من شركة النجم.. وفي مرات اخرى يكون ايهم من شركة الصئر ..

لا اعرف ولكن حين يداهمني بهذه الجملة واقول لهم: وانا عبدالهادي.. ربما الوسيلة الوحيدة لتجنبهم.

احياناً يفتحون باب المكتب ويداهمونك بابتسامة اقل ما يقال فيها انها رخيصة.. ثم يبدأ هذا المندوب بالحديث، وقد يستمر لنصف ساعة وفي النهاية تكتشف انه يريد ان يقدم لك (عرض سندويشات) في تلك اللحظة اذا قمت (بمعطه) بالموبايل على رأسه فهل سيلومك احد.

بنفس الطريقة التي يأتونك بها.. في (السيفوي) ويرمون اليك (بثقالة دمهم).. تتسول بعض دول العالم الثالث في المؤتمرات الاقتصادية التي يعقدها الغرب في فنادق لندن وقاعات باريس.



hadimajali@hotmail.com 

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أخبار الهوشات

صار ملفتاً في المواقع الإلكترونية أن تجد خبراً يقول: مشاجرة حامية في المنطقة الفلانية تؤدي إلى اصابة (3) شبان.. لدرجة ان اخبار المشاجرات صارت تحصد قرآءً أكثر وتوضع في رأس الصفحة الأولى.

المهم أن المواقع الإلكترونية توغل في التفاصيل وتذكر أسباب (الهوشة).. للدرجة التي قرأت فيها قبل أيام تفاصيل دقيقة جداً من ضمنها أن أحد المصابين تعرض للضرب بأداة حادة (موس) مما تسبب في جرح قطعي أسفل الأذن اليمنى.

وللعلم، فهذه المواقع تغطي أخبار (الهوشات) في مناطق المملكة كافة وجنوب وشمال وشرق وغرب.. دون تحيز.

لدي سؤال حين يفتح مواطن عربي لبناني على سبيل المثال يسكن بيروت موقعاً أردنياً ويقرأ خبر مشاجرة بين عشيرتي (س وص).. ماذا سيكون انطباعه.. وحين يقرأ في التفاصيل مثلاً ويصل عند جملة :وقد استعملت في المشاجرة المشارط والسكاكين والحجارة، كيف سيشعرْ..؟! والأغرب ان يجد إعلاناً في الموقع نفسه لـ(سرايا العقبة) مثلاً ويتحدث عن الانجاز الهائل لهذا المشروع ومئات الملايين التي انفقت.

وانه من المشاريع الرائدة في الشرق الأوسط.. يا ترى بماذا سيفكر هذا المواطن.

والاغرب ان يتم التصريح في هذا المضمار بأن الأمن مستتب.

حتى ان الاخبار المتعلقة بـ(الهوشات) صار يكتب فوقها عاجل ويقال: وقد أكد مندوبنا الموجود في موقع الهوشة، ان ثمة زغاريد انطلقت من (ام جمعة)... من اجل دب الحميّة في نفوس الشباب...

ومن ثم يرسل تفاصيل عاجلة تؤكد اصابة (ام جمعة) بموس كبّاس ونقلها الى المستشفى.

لا أنسى في هذا المجال التأكيد على المشاركة النسوية فغالبا ما تم اضافة جملة تؤكد اصابة سيدة في العقد الخامس من عمرها نتيجة حجر طائش استقر في (صباحها ولعن صباح اللي خلفها).

قبل فترة نقلت احدى الوكالات الإخبارية (موقع إلكتروني) خبراً عن هوشة عشائرية.. ومن ضمن الخبر وردت جملة تقول: وقد استعملت الشباري وزجاجات الكولا الفارغة.. وهذا مهم يؤكد ان المشروبات الغازية لها دور حاسم في الهوشة..

أحدهم اكد لي قبل فترة وأنا اراجع اخبار هوشة عشائرية ان احد المتضررين من الهوشة قد اصيب بكسر في عظمة الترقوة.. مع انه مدرب ويعمل في ناد للتايكواندو.. ومتخصص في قتال الشوارع.. استغربت المسألة رجل متخصص في قتال الشوارع ويصاب بهذا الشكل.. لكن المندوب الذي غطى الهوشة اكد لي انه تم (بطحه) على الرصيف لهذا اصيب ولو كان موجوداً على الشارع لما تعرض للاصابة بحكم ان تخصصه قتال شوارع وليس ارصفة..

ربما هو الهوس في الحصول على الخبر لدينا.. وربما هو شغفنا بالهوشات..

على كل حال تبقى هذه الاخبار تأخذ حيزاً في المواقع الالكترونية اكثر من اخبار وزارة البيئة..

انا ذاهب للاطمئنان على (أم جمعة).. باي..

dimajali@hotmail.com 

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أسماء منتجات

غريبة اسماء المنتجات التي لدينا.. سأوضح المسألة بشكل أكبر.. في الغرب حين يتم انتاج مسحوق الغسيل مثلاً يوجد هناك فرع في دائرة العلاقات العامة وظيفته ابتكار اسم لهذا المنتج بحيث يكون مقبولاً لدى المستهلك والأهم يتواءم مع البيئة المحلية.

مثلاً (لورباك) اسم زبدة، يتفق والتفكير الفرنسي ويقبله الذهن الهولندي لأن له.. وقعاً في العقل الغربي، وهو اسم محلي.

بعكسنا تماماً فأحياناً نطلق على مسحوق غسيل اسم (سوفت هاند) وبالضرورة أن تستعمل هذا المسحوق سيدة من منطقة نائية اسمها (حليمة).. (حليمة) بالأصل لا تعرف معنى (سوفت هاند) وإذا ذهبت لشرائه ستميّزه من خلال اللون.

ماذا يعني لو سمينا هذا المسحوق باسم (ربحيّة) وكان الإعلان المنشور عنه في الصحف يقول (من أجل نظافة أنصع.. وتعقيم أكبر استعملوا ربحيّة).. ألا ينسجم هذا الاسم مع البيئة المحلية أكثر.

القصة ليست مرتبطة فقط بالمساحيق هناك حليب متوسط السعر اسمه (نونو)... ومن الممكن أن يشربه طفل من قرية نائية اسمه (مشاري).. تخيلوا ان تخاطب المدام زوجها قائلة (جويعد.. مشاري بدو نونو) لو كان اسم الحليب مثلاً (الكبش الأسمر) بالطبع سيتناغم هذا الاسم ومخرجات البيئة وبالتالي حتى مذاق (الكبش الاسمر) سيكون أطيب في فم (مشاري).

الأخطر ان الشامبو أيضاً المصنّع محلياً يطلق عليه اسماء غريبة مثل (سنستيف) وهذه الكلمة تعني (حساس) يا ترى هل تستطيع (معيوفة) مثلا.. ان تقول للبائع: ممكن علبة (سنستيف).

فليطلقوا عليه اسم (شامبو الجميلات) بالطبع ستسر معيوفة حين تشتريه.. لانها ستعتقد نفسها جميلة.

على كل حال نريد منتجات باسماء عربية.. وتتلاءم مع البيئة المحلية.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مفهوم الأغنية الوطنية

انتجنا منذ عامين ما يقارب (400) أغنية وطنية.. والمحتوى جميعه واحد (نشامى، صقور، ذراع ما يلتوي وما نبيعك يا تراب الأردن..الخ).

للعلم أقل أغنية كلفتها (5000) آلاف دينار.. وآخرها أغنية تقول (انطق عظام العدا طق).. ويوجد فيها ما يشير إلى أننا (نطحن الرقبة.. أيضاً).

حتى تكون الأغنية وطنية هل بالضرورة أن تحتوي على جملة انطق عظام العدو طق ونطحن الرقبة.. حيدر محمود كتب أغاني وطنية دون أن يطحن رقبة أو يطق عظماً.

البارحة في السيارة سألتني ابنتي زينة عن (طحن الرقبة)... هي لم تفهم المعنى وأنا لم يسعفني لساني أن أوضح لها الأمر ولكن الأردن في الأغنية الوطنية كما أعرفه هو أرض العزم وهو النخيل وهو الصمود وهو الذي فرضَ على الدنيا الفداء.. الأردن ليس طحن للرقاب ودقّ للضلوع ودم مسفوح.. هو ليس الصراخ (ما نبيعك يا تراب الأردن).. أنا لا أفهم المغزى من هذه الجملة.. من قال أن الأردني يبيع وجدانه وقلبه.

لا أريد أن أطحن الرقاب ولا أن أدق العظام فلستُ في العصر الجاهلي.. أبداً، وأظن أننا نعلم أبناءنا على العنف وليس الوطنية من خلال اطلاق عبارات بهذا الشكل.

سامح الله كاتبها وأظن أن المنتج عليه لوم.. وأجزم أن الذي غنّى هذه الكلمات لم يفهم معناهاً كثيراً.

العالم يعاني من (تسونامي مالي) ونحن ما زلنا نريد أن نطحن الرقاب وندقّ الضلوع.



ajali@hotmail.com 

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## sa7am

بكل اسف ... 
الأستاز وين كان و وين صار
كان متمترس ... في العرب اليوم ايام زمان
وفجأه صار بالرأي
كانت كلماته في العرب اليوم بتجنن واكثر من طحن العظام والرقاب
شو الي صار معه
الحياة صعبه يا استازنا الكبير

----------


## عُبادة

مقال غير مفهوم

كنت في افتتاح مهرجان المسرح، وسمعتهم يتحدثون عن أشياء مهمة.. قال أحدهم -وكان يملك كشّه - اسمع يا حسن (المنولوج) لم يكن موفقاً.. لكن حسن ردّ عليه قائلاً (الببلوغرافيا) أيضاً.

أنا أصلاً لم اتفق مع حسن لأني كنت أجزم ان هناك ممثلة انقصمت بمعنى أنها وقعت و(انفغجت) رجلها.. ولكن حسن الشاعر الفنان الأردني الكبير قال لي: هذه تعبيرات الجسد هكذا طلب منها المخرج.. ان تفعل ففعلت.

المهم أكملت المسرحية.. والممثلة التي انقصمت .. كانت تصرخ قائلة: يا زهردار سيأتي وقت، تغيب فيه الشمس عن روما.. ويأفل القمر . ولكن ممثلا اخر (مزقّق) بمعنى (ملط ما عليه الساتر) قال لها: خسئت يا صاحبة القلب الاسود.. روما ستعيش الحُلم .

ثم (بطحها).. أو هي انبطحت لوحدها لا أعرف ولكن كما قال لي حسن الشاعر هي تعبيرات الجسد وأخبرني أن حركات (البودي) من أهم عناصر المسرح الناجح.

وأنا تدخلت في بعض الحوارات قلت لهم عن تلك البنت أنها بذلت جهداً كبيراً في المسرحية.. وأكدت أن (المولونوج) جيد.. وكان هناك أحد الذين يقومون بحراسة المركز الثقافي الملكي يهزّ رأسه ويقول (مزبوط).

ماذا يقصدون بالايحاء، سمعت رجلاً قيل عنه انه كاتب النص يقول: الايحاء كان مرئياً لدرجة ان السيناريو لم يكن فعّالاً .

المهم أن حسن الشاعر فسرّ لي بعض الاشياء، عن المسرحية وانا ايضا شاركت في الحوارات بجدية وباهتمام منقطع النظير وسألت البنت التي اعتقدت انها (انقصمت) عن قدمها لكنها اخبرتني ان الوضع عادي جداً.

ما الذي دعاني للذهاب هناك انا اصلا كنت ذاهبا الى ستاد عمان الدولي.. مع (رويزق عربيات).. أصلاً رويزق يتحدث لي عن اشياء مفهومة منها مثلاً ان المباراة مبيوعة او ان حاتم عقل مدافع الفيصلي (وحش).. او ان حسونة الشيخ يلعب رأس حربة افضل من وسط ولكن الايحاء والمونولوج وغلوريا اشياء لا افهمها ابدا.

المهم انا كنت اشارك بالحوارات وحسن الشاعر كان يشرح لي وفي النهاية لم افهم شيئا اصلا ثقافة المسرح معدومة عندي.. او انهم يتحدثون عن اشياء لا يفهمها الا النخب او المهتمين بالمسرح.

على كل حال حين صرخ الشاب (الملط) بالبنت.. وسقطت على الارض و(انفغجت) قدمها وسقطت وقلت يا ساتر يبدو ان هذا المقطع هو الوحيد الذي فهمته.

بصراحة كنت اريد ان اكتب عن مهرجان المسرح الاردني الذي افتتحته وزيرة الثقافة مؤخراً.. ولكنني لم افهم شيئا هناك.. لهذا خرج المقال غير مفهوم ابدا.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

يسعد صباحك

في برنامج يسعد صباحك والذي تم بثه الجمعة الماضية قدمت المذيعة مجموعة من الاطفال يرقصون تانغو، بريك دانس، سالسا.

الاصل أن هذا البرنامج هو الاكثر شعبية في الاردن لانه الاكثر دخولا لمنازل الفقراء... وهو البرنامج الوحيد الذي ترك البث من داخل الاستديو. وصار يصور تقاريره في عنجره ساكب وجرف الدراويش ومعان... الخ.

ما هو المغزى من عرض مشهد لأطفال قسط الطفل الواحد الدراسي أكثر من (10) آلاف سنوي... يرقصون (سالسا وبريك دانسْ وتانغو).

المشكلة ان رقصهم لم يكن متقنا ناهيك عن ان هذه الامور ليست من ثقافتنا... نحن نعرف (الدبكة والسحجة، والغناء... والسامر) ولدينا فنون شعبية غاية في الابداع.

لو ان جرير مرقه لا يعنيني شخصيا لما كتبت هذا المقال ولكن ثمة انحدار يعاني منه هذا البرنامج.

في ناحيتين.. الاولى انه ترك قاعدة جماهيره... وصار جزءا من الترف الاعلامي فبدلا من ان يبحث عن قصص النجاح صار يبحث عن رقصات (التانغو) والثاني انه برنامج لم يعد له هوية أردنية... فمن تقارير تعدّ وتصور في كافة قرى الاردن الى عرض بنت متخفيه بلباس رثّ وتمارس التسوّل...

من الذي اقترح على هذه الصبية ان تتسول في شارع الوكالات وهل عرض ظاهرة التسول او محاربتها يتم عن طريق مشاهد من (كاميرا خفية).

قبل شهرين طلبت من الزميل فراس المجالي ان نتدخل ولو قليلا في الاعداد لفقرات هذا البرنامج... وسنعدها مجاناً دون أي مقابل او حتى دون ذكر اسمائنا.. وقد مارست هذا الدور مع الزميلة رنا سلطان وناجح ابو الزين فقد كنا نتشارك في الافكار ونكتب نصوصاً للتقارير التي تعرض.. واتذكر ان رنا كانت تهاتفني مساء.. كي نعيد تدقيق النص وتصويبه لغوياً هذه (البنت) لم تكن تخرج على الشاشة دون ان تستشير او تعرض الافكار..

القصة الان مختلفة.. فالارث الذي تركته الزميلة (فكتوريا عميش) يتبخر رويداً رويداً لصالح شيء استهلاكي ممزوج بالترف.. بعد أن كان إرثاً اردنياً يقدم المعرفة والابداع للمواطن.

حلقة الجمعة الماضية كانت حلقة محزنة بكل ما فيها.. ولا ادري هل يعرف المخرج ان اطفال (مريغة وجحفية) كانوا يتابعون هذا البرنامج لرؤية من هم على شاكلتهم في القرى والبوادي الاردنية وليس لرؤية رقصة التانغو..

على كل حال انا ومجموعة من الزملاء على استعداد لعرض خدماتنا وبالمجان لادارة التلفاز من اجل انقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه من هذا البرنامج على الاقل لاجل المحافظة على الروح الاردنية فيه وللمحافظة على بعض ابداعات ولمسات الراحلة (فكتوريا عميش).. فهل نلقى اذناً صاغية من مدير التلفاز؟!.

اجزم ان الاستاذ (جرير مرقه) يدرك ما اقوله ويعرف أين الخلل.. وربما اذا قرر ان ينقذ هذا البرنامج فسيفعل ذلك..




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

نشرة جويّة

يوجد شاب انيق ومهذب يقدّم النشرة الجوية في التلفزيون.. أنا بصراحة يعجبني جداً، فهو لا يتلكأ في الحديث.. ومبتسم دائماً.. (وحشمْ) بمعنى وسيم ناهيك عن أنه لا يرتدي لباساً من نوع شامل 60 ديناراً.. وشامل (60) ديناراً هي أسلوب ابتكرته بعض محلات الملابس في البلد.

ويعني ربطة وبدلة وقميصاً اضافة لحذاء.. بـ (60) ديناراً.

اتابعه باستمرار.. يحاول أن (يطرّي) النشرة بمعنى أن لا يجعلها جامدة.. يقول: درجة الحرارة بالعئبة رح توصل (26).. ولا يكتفي بهذا القدر بل يعلق قائلاً: يعني اللي بدو إيروح ع البحر رح يلئى الجو مناسب كتير للسباحة.

لماذا يركزون في النشرة الجوية على العقبة ومعان والكرك.. الخ أريدها نشرة تفصيلية. كأن يقال: في جبل التاج العظمى (25) والصغرى ر16. أمّا في (حي الونانات - ماركا الجنوبية) فمن المتوقع هطول زخات من البرد.. وفي طلوع المصدار يتوقع أن تهب رياح موسمية حادة.

هذا الشاب هو الوحيد الذي لا يوجد أحد (بعتب عليه) في الإعلام بمعنى أنه لو حرّك منخفضاً من سيبيريا.. فلن يعاتبه أحد، ولو قال بأن درجة الحرارة في العقبة ستصل لـ (27) وزاد في المعدل (7) درجات فلن يلومه أحد بعكس وزير المالية فلو طرح أرقام العجز المالي بالنقصان أو الزيادة.. فسيواجهه مجلس النواب.

وللعلم هو دائماً مبتسم لماذا يغضب أصلاً المنخفضات هي قضية ربانية.. وتختم بكلمة (والله أعلم).. ليس للحكومات علاقة بها.. وهو يستطيع ان ينتقد أي منخفض مثلا لو قال هناك (منخفض بارد وجه) قادم من سيبيريا هل يستطيع أحد يقاضيه بتهمة القدح والذم.. لا طبعاً.. لو قال (الجو مسقّع وما بستحي) هل سيغضب أحد طبعاً لا فتلك حقيقة (الجو مسقّع).

.. لو قال (ستهب رياح ملعونة والدين زمهرير..) فهل للرياح قدرة على مقاضاته.. حتى لو قال ستظهر غيمات عارية في السماء.. او قال سيكون لونها مثل الجبنة.. فهل يعتبر هذا الوصف خدشاً للحياء العام.

الوحيد في الاعلام الذي لا يحاسب ولا يعاقب ضمن قوانين المطبوعات والنشر هو مذيع النشرة الجوية.. اصلاً (ما حدا عتبان عليه)..

ويستطيع ان يصف ابو نصير بأنه بارد.. وان يقول عن (ام السماق) بأنها مسقعّة.. هو الوحيد الذي يتاح له ما لا يتاح لغيره.

لدينا اعلام رسمي واعلام شعبي ولدينا اعلام جوي وهو اعلى سقف في الحرية.. بين كل هؤلاء.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

المال النظيف

قبل أسابيع، وحين أحجمت محطات البنزين عن بيع المحروقات بقيت بعض المحطات تبيعه للناس.. دون أن تحجم عن ذلك..

وصاحبها له قصة أردنية لا نسردها بداعي المدح أو التزلف، فأنا شخصياً لا أعرف هذا الرجل ولم اشاهده في حياتي مطلقاً.. ولكن أعرف الدرب والمسلك والحكاية.

الأردني إذا صعد تلال قريته في الصباح قادماً إلى عمان.. فهو إما أن يأتي طلباً للرزق أو العلم أو أن ينخرط في صفوف الجندية أو أن يختار زاوية من زوايا الجامعة الأردنية كي يقرأ فيها بعضاً من قصائد الحب والشوق.. والتي تؤهله فيما بعد ليصبح أستاذاً متخصصاً في المتنبي أو (ديك الجن الحمصي).

الأردني إذا صَعَدَ تلال قريته وجاء إلى عمان.. تبقى نكهة السمن البلدي في تجاويف الروح وتبقى ارتعاشة الشفتين إذا ذكر اسم البلاد.. وتنزف العيون دمعاً حين يأتي على سمعه اسم والده الذي غادرَ الحياةَ على عجلٍ.

ذاك هو درب هذا الشاب ولكنه في لحظة من العمر قرر أن يوظف كل تلك الأشياء ويجمعها في درب واحد وهو تأسيس قاعدة لرأس مال وطني..

هذا الرجل حدد هوية أمواله بأن جعلها أردنية دون ان يمنّ على أحد أو يستعملها في الحصول على مكسب سياسي او مغنم نيابي.

نحن امام جيل جديد من ابناء القرى.. الذين شبّوا على (الفلدة) العسكرية (والقايش) والذين ذوّبوا هوى البلاد في حليب امهاتهم.. وشربوه ولم يقيموا للشعر وزناً في اول محاولاتهم الكتابية بل اقاموا للحب والمبدأ والضميرْ .. وزناً.. وغمّسوا قليلاً من زيت زيتونهم بخبز الشراك.

هؤلاء ليس غريباً عنهم ان يقيموا استثماراتهم في عمان بدافع وطني.. وليس بدافع الربح.. وهؤلاء من حقنا ان نفتخر بهم حين تصدر مجلات العالم قائمة بأسماء اكبر المستثمرين العرب ويكون من بينهم وما يضير ان يكون لنا اسم في رأس المالْ.. لقد كتبنا اسماءنا في قواميس الشعر والشهداء والعشاق.. ولنكتبها في قاموس الدولار النظيف المقيم وليس العابر.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الراعي

... لاحظوا هذا الخبر المنشور في الرأي يوم امس والذي يقول ان عامل الحماية (الطوّاف) ... وأثناء منعه لأحد الرعيان من الدخول الى محطة مراعي (راجب) ... تعرض لاعتداء من قبل الراعي مما ادى الى اصابته بكدمات وكسور ناهيك عن غيبوبة استمرت (4) ساعات.

... المهم ان الجهات الأمنية ابلغت بالأمر، وتم ارسال كتاب للمحافظ ومدير الشرطة لالقاء القبض على الراعي.

... احيانا الصحف تكون مؤدبة في سرد الخبر ... الأصل وفي اللغة العامية ان تقول: ''معطو كتلة'' وأحيانا ''هبّروا'' واذا وصل الأمر للغيبوبة ... فمن الممكن ان تستعمل مصطلح ''ورجاه نجوم الظهر''.

... يبدو ان هنالك عنفا غير مبرر بدأ يتولد لدى الرعيان مؤخرا وهذا ربما سيتطلب من الشرطة اجراء تحقيق في الواقعة لمعرفة الاداة المستخدمة ... في (الكتلة) هل هي عصا الراعي ... أم ان الحجارة استخدمت ايضا ... أنا باعتقادي واعتمادا على الحسّ أجزم ان القطيع هو الآخر قد شارك في الهوشة.

... حين نقول (4) ساعات في غيبوبة فهذا الأمر يستدعي طرح اسئلة مهمة وكبيرة اولها ترى ما هي الوسيلة التي استخدمها الراعي.

... على كل حال يجب ان تخرج دراسة تفسر هذا الحجم غير المبرر من العنف.

بالمناسبة لديّ سؤال ما هو موقف الغنم مما حدث؟.

... على كل حال ... واعتمادا على قوة الراعي وشراسته ... أنسب بدعوته للحلقة القادمة في برنامج تلفزيوني ... وليكن الحوار بينه وبين المذيع فقط.



Hadimajali@hotmail.com 

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مشـــوار

أقف على بلكونة منزلي في الصباح وهو مطل على شارع الجاردنز...

في الساعة الثامنة كل يوم تخرج سيدة من منزلها لممارسة المشي... هي في مطلع الاربعينات... وقصيرة نوعا ما وتشبه اسطوانة الغاز في التوزيع الهندسي.. أين تذهب لا اعرف، ولكنها ترتدي (تراننغ).. واسمعها تقول كلما خرجت... ''ستى... سكري الباب وشغلي التدفئة''.. ترتدي الوانا فاقعة (زهري فوشي، تراكواز).. وأحيانا أورانج... وأقسم اني اشاهدها منذ عامين ولم يتغير برنامجها ابدا حتى في الايام الماطرة تخرج.

أنا في الصباح أخرجُ ايضا للسوبرماركت المجاور.. وأجلس قليلا مع (ابو حسن)... وأكتشف ان هذه السيدة تقرر كل صباح ان تقوم بجولة من منزلها في الجاردنز باتجاه فندق (الديز إن)... ثم الرابية ومن ثم العودة... الغريب انها منذ عامين لم تكمل مشوارها والسبب أنني حين أعود من عند (ابو حسن) الاحظ ان تكسي قد توقف على باب المنزل... وأنها قد غادرته... منذ اسبوع اكتشفت انها تقرر ممارسة الرياضة والمشي ضمن دائرة طولها 2كم تقريبا، ولكنها للاسف تتعب في الكيلو الاول وتعود للمنزل عبر التكسي.. ما السبب يا ترى لا اعرف ربما تعاني من السكري او ربما ترهل الجسد.. او ربما تتعرض (للغزل) من العابرين فتأخذ تكسي وتقرر العودة.. او ربما ان البرد اشتد.. بصراحة لا اعرف السبب ولكن هذه السيدة لم تكمل مشوارها ابداً.

اريدها ان تعود يوماً لمنزلها مشياً على الاقدام مثلما غادرته وكل يوم اقف على بلكونة المنزل علها تكمل المشوار..

لماذا حظي في الحياة هكذا كل الذين احببتهم لم يكملوا المشوار ابداً.. والدي توفي عن 58 عاماً.. وامي ماتت في الـ 56 من عمرها.. حتى الذين قرأت عنهم في سطور الكتب لم يكملوا مشاويرهم وصفي التل كان عمره 49 عاماً حين استشهد وهزاع المجالي 41 عاماً ايضاً..

انا من عائلة.. لا تكمل مشاوير العمر.. ولهذا صرت احسّ بالهرم وبالتعب.. حتى المقال صار يصل الى الجريدة في تكسي..

ما الذي اصابني هذا الصباح لا ادري.. ولكنها المشاوير التي دسنا خطانا الاولى في دروبها ولم يعد القلب يقوى على المسير..

الا الاردن سيكمل مشواره وسيكمل مشياً على الاقدام وليس محمولاً في تكسي.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مشاهدات

العيد ربما منح بعض الفتيات فرصة للذهاب الى (مكة مول).. والتجول في الطوابق العلوية.. وربما هذه المناسبة اتاحت لليلى ان تتلقى اول جملة غزل في حياتها..

(وعبدالحليم) جاء من محافظة نائية وكانت تلك هي المرة الاولى التي يرى فيها الابراج المشيدة بجانب فندق (عمرة).. اثارت تلك الابراج انتباه الفتى وثمة سؤال تقليدي.. طرق باب ذهنه، وهو هل من الممكن وضع سطل للحمام على السطح.

العيد بوابة تفتح للناس افقاً جديداً.. واحياناً تفتح باب العقاب من الوالد على مصراعيه فقد تلقى (حمودة) صفعة على الخد الايمن لحظة ان صعدت العائلة في السيارة.. وتلك الصفعة لها مبررات منها مثلا انه افرط في اكل الشوكولاته لدى خالته تهاني مما اعطى انطباعاً سيئاً عن العائلة، او انه تسبب عن دون قصد.. في اصابة طفيفة لاحد اطفال العائلة..

العيد ايضاً.. كان حدثاً مهماً اتاح (لمريم) ان تضع قليلاً من الحومرة دون ان يلحظها احد.. وكان مبرراً (لمحمود) ان يتسلل الى الدكان القريب ويشتري علبة (فايسوري).. وبما ان الوضع (طعه وقايمه).. فلن يلاحظ احد صعوده الى السطح وقيامه بممارسة التدخين عن سبق اصرار وترصد..

العيد اتاح فرصة ثمينة لعبد الجواد ان يذهب الى السينما.. فقد اشار عليه صديق مقرّب في الحي.. بأن ثمة مشاهد خادشة للحياء العام ستعرض هذه الليلة.. وعبدالجواد هذا متيم بكل ما يخدش الحياء العام وحتى الخاص ايضاً.

انا.. ما الذي فعلته في العيد تذكرت طفولتي.. وايقنت انني ما زلت رهين تلك الايام غير ان الذي تغير هو انني صرت ادخن في العلن لم يعد هناك داع للصعود الى السطح.

على كل حال هل كانت الصفعة التي تلقاها (حمودة) مؤلمة.. اظنها كذلك.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

البريد

البريد الاردني كان في فترة ما مهماً جداً.. كنا نرسل الرسائل للاحباء ونتلقى منهم.. والرسائل تلك التي كنا نكتبها كانت تحتاج منا لخلوة خاصة، ولورق ابيض ولقلم سائل واشواق متدفقة من القلب.

كان هناك شيء اسمه الطوابع ايضا.. فالرسائل الخارجية تحتاج لطوابع غير المحلية.. وحين نعطيها لعامل البريد كان عليه ان يمد لسانه ثم يلعق ما خلف الطابع ثم يلصقه على الرسالة.

يقال ان (محمود) لعق (36) ألف طابع.. في حياته البريدية.

لم نعد نحافظ على الشوق المكتوب على الورق.. فالايميل والشات شطب خدمة البريد تماما، غير ان الاشقاء القادمين من مصر .. ما زالوا يواظبون على تلك العادة.. لا اظن ان صعيد مصر يحتاج لايميل ولا اظن ان (نبوية) لها (باسورد) خاص بها.. ما زال الاشقاء العاملون في الاردن هنا يزورون بريد المحطة والبلد كل اسبوع.

اكثر ما كان يلفت انتباهي هو صندوق خشبي مركون في جانب الطاولة كان يسمى صندوق الرسائل الضائعة.. فأحيانا ونتيجة لرداءة القلم تطمس العناوين واحيانا اخرى يكون الخط سيئا صعب القراءة.. فتحفظ تلك الرسائل ثم يتم اتلافها.

ترى كم اتلف عامل البريد من رسائل الغرام والشوق وهو يدري ان ثمة صبايا كن ينتظرن ذاك العشق المسفوح على الورق.

وثمة ركن آخر للرسائل الضائعة التي تاهت في العنوان ووصلت بالخطأ الى هذا البريد.

وأحياناً حين تمضي مدة طويلة ولا يأتي اصحابها يتلفها عامل البريد..ويقال اتلفت واظنها فتحت وتعلم ذاك الموظف قليلاً من الشوق.. وفضح الاسرار.

احس اني رسالة تاهت في العنوان احياناً.. وفتحها عامل البريد على غفلة وفضح السر.



adimajali@hotmail.com 

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ما يعنيني فـي الأمر

لا أريد الكتابة أبداً عن قيام صحفي عراقي بضرب الرئيس (بوش) بالحذاء..

عملية الضرب لا تعنيني يعنيني الحذاء.. بصراحة! فقد كان مرمياً في الزاوية اليمنى من الغرفة واظن انه صناعة محلية، وآخر مرة تعرض لعملية (البويا) كانت منذ اسبوع ونمرته (42).. هل كان برباط نتائج التحقيق دلت على ان الحذاء برباط.

ولكن هذا الحذاء دخل التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه واجزم انه لو وضع في مزاد علني لوصل ثمنه الى ملايين.

ثمة امر مهم نسيت الاشارة له وهو ان (الفردتين) استعملتا في الهجوم علما بأن هذا النوع من القصف كان غالباً ما يركز على (فرده) واحدة.

سؤال مهم...

هل ستصادر لجنة التحقيق الحذاء باعتباره احد ادوات الجناية.. هذا اذا اعتبر الأمر جناية.

سؤال آخر ومهم ايضا.

الرئيس بوش اكد في تصريح خاص للصحفيين بعد الحادثة ان مقاس الحذاء (10) وربما ستكون هذه من البيّنات الدفاعية للصحفي العراقي.. والتي تؤكد خبرة المجني عليه في تلقي الاحذية.

سؤال ثالث ايضا لا بد من طرحه، رشاقة الرئيس العالية جداً.

والتي جنّبته ان يتلقى الضربة على وجهه.. هل ستأخذ ايضا بالحسبان اثناء الدفاع عن الصحفي العراقي.. باعتبار ان الرجل يملك خبرة في تفادي الاحذية.

سؤال رابع.

ما هو الرابط بين حذاء الرئيس السوفياتي السابق (خروتشوف) حين ضرب به على طاولة في الامم المتحدة ضد قرار لاميركا وحذاء منتظر الزيدي.. الصحفي العراقي.

سؤال خامس.

حين سقطت بغداد أسهبت محطة (السي أن أن) في عرض مشهد لرجل يضرب صورة الرئيس صدام بحذائه.. وها قد جاء الوقت ليضرب بوش على الواقع وليس بالصورة.. لماذا لم تسهب (السي أن أن) في عرض المشهد.

على كل حال.. أظن ان حادثة ضرب (منتظر الزيدي) اهم من قرارات غرب آسيا او شرق آسيا او اوبك.

لاول مرة في التاريخ يصبح الحذاء قراراً مصيريا.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

منــــــاطق

قال رئيس الوزراء أمس في حديث له بوزارة الداخلية: لا توجد منطقة عصيّة على الأمن في الأردن .

لدي ملاحظات في هذا السياق.. وأولها انه يوجد مناطق وليس منطقة.. عيون سميرة توفيق حينما كانت تغني : يا ابو خديد منقرش وتطلق غمزتها المشهورة على الشاشة. هل كان يستطيع احد ان يعتقل عيونها، طبعاً لا.. عيون سميرة كانت تعتقل كل القلوب وما زالت عصيّة واتذكر الشامة المزروعة على الخدّ الأيمن والمقطع الذي تقول فيه.. اثناء ادائها لاحدى الاغنيات: قهوتنا للاجواد اول بادي للي نارو وقّاده بظلام الليل .

ليست عيون سميرة توفيق وحدها بل ايضا جمال ابو عابد ، حين كان ينفرد في الجهة اليمنى وتمرر له (الطابة) من قبل صبحي سليمان .. كنت استغرب من هذا اللاعب كأنه يضع محرك (6 سلندر) على كتفيه كان يركض مثل الحصان.. الى اللحظة التي يصل فيها خط (الكورنر) ثم يقذف الكرة الى خالد عوض.. وهناك توضع في المرمى.. الجناح الايمن للنادي الفيصلي في زمن أبو عابد كان عصيّاً على الكلّ.. لم يكن احد يجرؤ على اللحاق بهذا اللاعب.

قلبي ايضاً كان عصيّاً.. في اول صباي كنت امضي ساعات الظهيرة على دوار فراس في جبل الحسين.. فالبنات سيعبرن بعد قليل الدوار.. وستمر (سلمى) معهن.. وكان القلب يخفق ويظن المارة اني توقفت لاشتري (ترمس) من عند (ابو عمر).. والحقيقة ان ثمة (قشعريرة)، دبت في اوصالي .. وقتها لم يكن الحب يتعرض لشيء والقلب كان عصياً على الجمود.

ربابة عبدو موسى.. هل كان يجرؤ احد في ذاك الوقت وللآن على محاسبة الوتر اذا صدح نزلن على البستان يا عنيّد يا يابا ..

أترى دولة الرئيس هناك أشياء كثيرة عصيّة في الأردن أولها عيون سميرة توفيق وقلبي ليس آخرها.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أم مصطفى

لكل كانت اسراره الخاصة مع قرائه وأنا لي اسراري... فكل صباح لا بد ان تتصل بي سيدة اسمها (أم مصطفى) وتقرأ لي قصائد نبطية، هي تنظم الشعر كما تقول منذ العام 1972 ولكنها لا تحب ان تنشر وتحتفظ به لنفسها.

كل صباح.. في الحادية عشرة تماما يرن هاتفي.. وتقول لي (أم مصطفى) صباح الخير يا خالتو... اسمع شو طلع معي امبارح.. فاستمع.. جميع قصائد أم اصطيف يتكرر فيها مصطلح (طير شلوه)... وهناك جملة اخرى ايضا... (والليل حاديها) صرت أنتظر هاتف أم مصطفى كي أسمع جديدها كل يوم... صدقوني أني لا أعرف اسمها او عنوانها او حتى شكلها..

تضطر ان تسمع.. فقط وبعد كل بيت تقرأه اقول.. (الله) واحيانا (جميل) بمط الياء وأحيانا اخرى... (ابدعت أم مصطفى) أضطر ان اجامل سيدة في خريف العمر ولا اقوى على انهاء المكالمة ابدا.

للعلم قصائد (أم مصطفى) النبطية متنوعة.. فهي مثلا تكتب قصائد للتوعية من حوادث الطرق... اتذكر مطلع قصيدة لها في هذا المضمار

يا سايق يا للي ماشي في الطريق

اذكر الله الصبح ع الريق.

وايضا تكتب في غلاء الاسعار ولها كتابات في نقد الحكومة.. اتذكر انها قرأت لي قصيدة عن احدى الحكومات انتقدت بعض الجوانب الاقتصادية.

مع الوقت صارت (أم مصطفى) جزءا لا يتجزأ من صباحاتي ربما لاني الوحيد في العالم الذي يستمع لقصائدها وانا الوحيد الذي يكذب.. ويصرف مدحا مجانيا للقصائد تلك...

سميتها على هاتفي (نازك الملائكة).. وكلما ظهر اسمها على الجهاز... اقول على الفور: يا هلا بخالتي ام مصطفى.

احياناً اشكو لها علتي وقد دلتني على علاج شافٍ للحصى وهو ماء البقدونس المغلي.. للعلم ام مصطفى لها ايضاً قصائد في المجال الطبي.. وبالتحديد في مجال (الحدّ من النسل).

منذ (3) اشهر انقطعت قصائد (ام مصطفى).. وهذا الصباح لحظة كتابتي المقال قررت مهاتفتها.. لقد إعتدت على دعواتها لي وقصائدها ونصائحها في المجال الطبي.. واخبار مصطفى.. فهي تحدثني عنه كثيراً.. كونه مهاجراً في بلاد الغربة.

ردت عليّ صبية صوتها يدل على انها يافعة.. فطلبت الحديث مع ام مصطفى.. اخبرتني ان (ستّو) ام مصطفى - بحسب تعبيرها - توفيت قبل (3) اشهر بجلطة دماغية.

صدقوني اني لا اسرد قصة من نسج خيالي فهي حقيقة واقعة.. اقفلت السماعة وقلت شكراً.. وعبرت خدي دمعة حرّى على إمرأة كان الوحيد في العالم الذي يثني على قصائدها هو انا.

وربما كانت تكتب قصائد كي اقول لها: ''جميل .. الله كلام رائع'' الذي يعذبني في القصة اني كنت اكذب عليها واجاملها.. وسؤالي هل ماتت تلك السيدة دون ان تدرك حقيقة قصائدها او زيف ثنائي عليها.

آخر قصيدة قرأتها لي (ام مصطفى) كانت عن ارتفاع اسعار اللحمة.. وكيف تعذّب المواطن من ذلك.

لم استطع تجاوز صوت كان يمرّ على اذنيّ في الصباح لهذا كتبت قصتي مع ام مصطفى على ورق الجريدة.. وورق القلب.

انا حزين.. جداً.. فالنساء حين يغادرن الحياة تشعر بأن وطناً غادر (وام مصطفى) تركت خلفها مدناً من الورق والقصائد.

فرحمة الله عليك يا طيبة.

hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

سنوات الصبر والرضى

قبل سنوات عديدة اصدر الدكتور خالد الكركي كتابه سنوات الصبر والرضى .. وهو لم يكن كتابا يروي حكاية بقدر ما كان يسرد سيرة المثقف الاردني... لا بل الانسان الاردني بشكل عام.

سنوات الصبر والرضى.. في سطوره عبدالعزيز الشقيق الاكبر، والطريق الصحراوي والكرك والايام التي يفيق فيها الاردني على صباحات (الزيت والزعتر) والشاي المغلي بالميرمية...

وفيه ايضا بعض من تفاصيل الصعود من الكتاب والدرس الى القرار السياسي.

ما دار في الجامعة الاردنية الاسبوع الماضي هو ليس سوى فصل من فصول هذا الكتاب.. صبر ورضى... وعودة لالق الجامعة الاردنية وليس للقلق والخوف.

من حق هذه الجامعة ان تكون الام والرائدة ليس في مجال التربية والكتاب ولكن في صنع الانسان الاردني المنتمي الذي يمارس ديمقراطية بكل تفاصيلها دون خوف من تيار ما أو دون تردد او قلق.

اذا قرأنا انتخابات الجامعة على انها فشل ذريغ للتيار الاسلامي سنخطىء.. هي تقرأ من زاوية الصبر وتفاصيل الرضى فقط... فهي المرة الاولى التي تشهد اعلى مشاركة للطلبة بالتالي تعزز التمثيل الصحيح والمنطقي وهي المرة الاولى.. التي يفقد فيها الخاسر حجته.. فهو لن يجرؤ على القول ان هناك تزويرا او تدخلا..

فمنسوب الشفافية كان في اعلى درجاته.. والمنطق يقول ان المشاركة العالية والالتزام الصحيح بالديمقراطية هو الوحيد الكفيل باعطاء كل ذي حجم حجمه دون ان يكون قد تضخم على حساب الغير.

لو تأخر خالد الكركي قليلا في اصدار كتاب (سنوات الصبر والرضى)... ربما لافرد لتجربة الاسبوع الماضي (100) صفحة في الكتاب. فالذي تشبّ يداه على القلم والورق.. يعود اليهما حتى وان اخذته السياسة ردحا من الزمن... والذي ابتدأ حياته على صباح لا يقرأ فيه الا للمتنبي.. حتما سيعود ايضا ليؤكد للناس ان البلاغة لا تموت ولا تندثر والمتنبي سيبقى خالدا بالمقابل بوش بكل ترسانته العسكرية يصفع بالاحذية... هل يجرؤ احد ان يضرب البلاغة او الشعر العباسي او المعلقات..

ميزة جامعة بغداد هي انها خرجت طالبا يستطيع ان يضرب رئيس اقوى دولة في العالم بالحذاء.

ونحن نحتاج لجامعة تضرب الخوف والتردد والقلق.. وكل اشكال التراجع بالحذاء ايضا.

ما الذي حدث في الجامعة الاسبوع الماضي.. لا شيء سوى ان خالد الكركي أكمل الفصل الاخير من كتاب سنوات الصبر والرضى.

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

احـــــــلاس

اقدس شيء في العالم هو الأمومة، ويقال في علم النفس ان الطفل يحتاج لأمه في كل لحظة وثانية.. باعتبارها عالمه الجميل.

انا لا افهم كيف تقوى ام على ارسال ابنها الى حضانة وهو بعمر (3 سنوات) وتتركه (7 ساعات) متتالية ثم تعود إليه.

امس كنت في احدى الحضانات.. انا اصلا دخلتها بالصدفة، وشدني منظر صف الحضانة.. كان يوجد بها (8 أطفال) متناثرين واحدهم غطّ في نوم عميق على (الموكيت).. ومن ضمنهم (إحلاس).. اسمها اخلاص ولكنها لفظت الاسم على الشكل التالي (إحلاس).. ومشكلة (احلاس) بسيطة جدا.. لديها (رضّاعة) وحين همت بشرب الحليب سرق حسونة رضاعتها وشربها هو ثم غطّ في نوم عميق وحين سألت مشرفة الحضانة عن بكاء الطفلة وعن السبب الذي يمنعها من اعداد (رضّاعة) اخرى قالت لي : (ان والدتها لم ترسل كمية حليب كافية معها).

في النهاية عالجت المشرفة القصة بالصراخ على الطفلة: (خلص بس اسكت هلء بجي العوّ بوكلك اذا بتظلك تبكي).

المشكلة انهم كأفراخ الحمام لم تتولد لديهم القدرة على التعبير عن انفسهم حتى لفظ الأسماء لم يكن سليماً (تمارا) تلفظ اسمها (برارا).. و(جمال) يلفظ اسمه (دَمال).. واكثر ما آلمني هو ان مريم والتي تلفظ اسمها على الطريقة التالية (مليم).. كانت تحاول جاهدة ان تخلع معطف الصوف عن جسدها فبحكم وجود التدفئة ادى هذا الامر للشعور بالحرارة المفرطة اقسم ان (المشرفة) لم تفهم الأمر، انا الذي افهمتها ان (مليم) متضايقة من معطف الصوف.

هل بقي شيء، بقي ان اشير الى طفل عمره عامان.. اسنانه للتوّ نبتت ويبدو انه مشهور (بالعض) فكل من يقترب منه يقوم بعضّه، لهذا عزلته المشرفة في زاوية الغرفة، كان مثل الغريب.. جالس ويوزع ابتساماته .. ويحاول ان يصطاد فريسته بمكر.. وقد اخبرتني المشرفة بهذا الأمر لأن الامهات شكون لها من آثار اسنان (مجدي) على اجساد اطفالهن.

اعرف ان الأم العاملة مضطرة لوضع طفلها في حضانة ولكن كيف يقوى قلبها على تركه، أنا أب واذا لم اسمع اصوات ابنائي على الهاتف اذا غبت عنهم اكثر من ساعة احس بالخوف.

كيف تترك ام (مليم) وكيف تترك ام اخرى (دمال) و(احلاس).. التي تبحث عن رضاعتها في غرفة تضج بالجوع ومشرفة تهددها (بالعو).

نتحدث كثيراً عن حقوق المرأة ولكن احدا لم يطرق حقوق (احلاس) في تناول رضعة حليب.. لم يطرق حق (احلاس) في النوم بحضن امها.. هل ضريبة الام العاملة يجب ان يدفعها الاطفال.

يا ترى ما الحل.. انا اقدم مشكلة وحقيقة لا اعرف حلها.

من هي الجهة المشرفة على حضانات الاطفال..؟! لا اعرف ولكن قلبي تقطع لبكاء (احلاس)..

لو سمعتم كيف لفظت اسمها لي تلك الطفلة لأيقنتم ما هي الجريمة التي تقترفها الأم بترك اطفالها في حضانة.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الفجيعة الذاتية

اريد ان اكتب سيرتي الذاتية، مثلي مثل كل الذين يفعلون ذلك.. امس مثلا وقع رجل اعمال معروف كتابا يسرد فيه سيرته الذاتية.

سأسميه عبد الهادي راجي.. ''الفجيعة الذاتية'' وسأروي فيه فصولا من حياتي.. سأقول اني كنت طفلا نابغة، وفتى وسيما وكنت اكتب رسائل الغرام ''بشلن''.. وكانت لي وظائف غاية في الدقة ايام الطفولة اهمها الصعود الى سطح المنزل وتوجيه (الشبكة) الى اليمين قليلا من اجل مشاهدة اخبار اسرائيل.

اريد ان اتحدث ايضا.. عن اول اشارة ضوئية شاهدتها في حياتي كان عمري (8 سنوات)، وظننت ان هناك (عرسا) يقام في الحارة.. اظن ان المكان هو جبل عمان، فقد جئت مع ابي الى هنا، وانبهرت لمنظر الاشارة الضوئية.. كان ملفتا جدا.

سأتحدث عن الهوشات التي كانت تندلع على احتساب الهدف ام لا، والنتيجة ان ازرار القميص تنقطع.. وامي لديها كم هائل من احتياطي الازرار جميعها خضراء مأخوذة من (فوتيك عسكري).. وكان قميصي يشبه الاشارة الضوئية ايضا فالزر الاعلى اصفر وفي الوسط برتقالي والاخير احمر.. لم نكن نهتم بالألوان المهم وجود بديل.. سأقول في الكتاب ان نبوغتي تفقت في الخامس الابتدائي.. حيث برزت هواية جمع (الفشك) الفارغ في الاعراس واظن ان الاعراس التي اندلعت في قريتي لم يفتني أي واحد منها وقد استطعت في احد الاعوام جمع 1882 فشكة في (سطل).. وكانت موزعة بين (9م) و(الكلشن) وال(م16).

سأعرج على حياتي الجامعية، فقد اوصتني امي في اليوم الاول (3) وصايا.. وهي بنات الناس والاحزاب.. والدراسة وللاسف لم ألتزم بأي واحدة منها.. وحصلت على معدل مقبول وخرجت معطوبا من الحب.. والتحقت بحزب كان امينه العام في بداياته سائق تكسي.

عبر الهادي راجي (الفجيعة الذاتية) عنوان جميل لمسيرة حافلة.. واريد ان يوقع في (الماريوت) ويكون برعاية (محمود صايمة).. واريد حضورا بحجم ستاد عمان الدولي.

وسأضع الاهداء على الشكل التالي الى التي زرعتني على اهدابها طيفا.. وعلمتني الحب..

إلى التي اشتاق اليها كل لحظة تعالي لو مرة بالحلم فقط.. تعالي لي ولو بالحلم.. وسأحسب انك جئت واطفأت لي الشوق..

إلى أمي..

أرأيتم لماذا اسميته (الفجيعة الذاتية) .. لانها غادرت في الحياة.. وقبلت ان تأتيني في الاحلام.. ولكنها حتى في الاحلام.. غادرت.

عبد الهادي راجي ... (الفجيعة الذاتية).





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذا ما فهمته من الشعار بكل صدق ان المعنى في بطن الشاعر او انه مكتوب بطريقة ''على عينك واسمعي يا جارة'' او ''الحدق يفهم'' والاصل ان تكون شعاراتنا وحدوية خدماتية قومية.. وليست شعارات يظن صاحبها من خلالها أنه سيستحوذ على قلوب الناس.. أو أنه جريء إلى الدرجة التي يطرق بها موضوعاً لم يجرؤ احد على طرقه.

نحن لسنا اغبياء الى الحد الذي نسمح به ان تتحول شعاراتنا الى قصائد نثرية الهدف.. منها غير نزيه ابدا، والجهة التي تلام في ذلك هي وزارة الداخلية التي تسمح بشعارات يتم فيها تأويل النص، بما يجوز وبما لا يجوز، كان الاجدى ان تتم مراقبة تلك الشعارات وان توضع ضوابط لفحواها وشكلها وحتى لحجم الرومانسية الحالمة فيها.

فعلا انك حوت عراسي يا كبير الله يعطيك العافية :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

ابو ماسورة

اعرف ان الوضع صعب جداً، وقد شدني اول امس منظر صبي في (الرابعة عشرة) من عمره على ما يبدو.. تم كشف الغطاء عنه في مستشفى الشفاء في غزة.. والغريب ان هناك شيئاً يشبه (الماسورة) في فمه.. كنت اظن ان شظية اخترقت فكيه، او اثار قصف.. ولكن احد الاطباء الذين كانوا يتابعون الشاشة معي قال لي: هذه ليست ماسورة انها انبوب اكسجين وضع في فمه.. بسبب عجزه عن التنفس، وقد حاول الطبيب المسعف ربما ان يساعده.. ولكن لحظة المنية جاءته.. ونتيجة لوفاته تقلصت عضلات فمه وبلعومه، ولم يستطع الطبيب نزعها من فمه.. لهذا قرر ان يأخذ معه من الدنيا انبوب الاكسجين.. أو (ماسورة الاكسجين)..

اعادوا الغطاء على وجهه، ولا اعرف هل نزعوا الانبوب العالق في فمه ام لا.. ربما تم دفنه مع الانبوب.. اصلا لا يوجد هناك وقت لنزعها فالشهيد كيفما لاقى وجه ربه.. هو اجمل واطهر واعز كائن..

انا لا اعرف ماذا اقول لهذا الفتى الذي استشهد والماسورة في فمه.. هل نسميه (ابو ماسورة)! على الاقل هو أخذ من غزة ماسورة لم يتواطأ.. وهو ايضاً لم يتعلم فنون السياسة بعد.. اخذ من الدنيا (ماسورة) فقط، قبل ان يأخذ شهادة البكالوريوس، قبل ان يتقن فن المقاومة.. وقبل ان يتعلم فلسطين درباً وعشقاً وزيتاً وزعترا.. مع ان الحياة كانت امامه مزروعة بالورد..

كان سيتزوج حين يكبر.. وكان يخطط ربما لأن يصبح شيئاً مهماً، وكان يعشق مباريات كرة القدم.. وقد تعلم للتو استخدام الانترنت.. هل اتقن الغرام.. ربما كان على اول دروبه، ولكنه اتقن المسير في مواكب الشهداء.. وأتقن اكثر ما اتقن تلاوة القرآن بعد صلاة العشاء في المسجد.

انت الوحيد المتميز ايها الفتى، فقد عرفنا من مشهدك على شاشة التلفاز ان الاطباء حاولوا ان ينقذوك ولكنها ارادة الله ولانهم.. ذهبوا لمحاولة انقاذ شهيد اخر استأذنوك قليلا في ماسورة الاكسجين وتركوها في فمك كذكرى من هذه الدنيا وفمك العزيز الجميل الطاهر رفض ان يخرجها.. هل كنت متعلقا بالحياة كلا لم تكن كذلك، ولكنك كنت متعلقا بالذكريات فاخذت ذكرى من هذه الدنيا.

اظن انهم دفنوك الان (والماسورة في فمك) والله سيلقاك.. وستلقاه فتى فلسطينيا جميلا من غزة واظنك الان.. تحلّق في سماء غزة وتدعو للناس بالصبر والرضى.. وتمسح عن وجه امك دمعة حرى سالت بفعل القهر وليس اعتراضا على الشهادة.

مشكلتي اني لا اعرف اسمك، ولكنك قررت الظهور الى العالم كله متميزا عن الكل ذلك ان جميع من شاهد وجهك الاغر سأل ماذا يوجد في فم الفتى؟ واظنك كنت متميزا في شوارع غزة، كنت الاجمل والاقوى بين كل رفاق الصف، والاكثر دلالا عند امك، والفتى الذي يغوي بنات الحي اذا اقبل عليهن بقميصه الأزرق.. وكان شعرك موج البحر في غزة.

اخجلتنا جميعاً يا (ابو ماسورة) فكلنا بشرقنا وغربنا.. لا نحمل طهراً كما حملت ولا بطولة مثلما زرعت، ولا نملك تميزاً في الشهادة مثلما تميزت.. ولكن بودي ان اسأل سؤالاً.. هؤلاء الذين صدحوا خلف (المايكرفونات) هل ستشهد لهم ام عليهم هذه (المايكريفونات) امام الله .. ستشهد عليهم.. اما انت (فما سورتك) ستشهد لك وحدك..

في غزة وحدها يأخذ الشهداء معهم ذكريات من الحياة.. وهذا الفتى لم يعلق انبوب الاكسجين في فمه بل قرر ان يأخذ ذكرى من الدنيا معه وهي (ماسورة)..

ابو ماسورة.. انت لست كذلك انت ابو الدنيا.. وتأكد ان (ام الدنيا) مصر هي معك الآن.. مصرّ الناس والتاريخ معك يا (ابو الدنيا).. تأكد ان (ام الدنيا) معك.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا سيدي كلام الاخ الصحفي المجالي كثير حلو ورائع وبتعرف انه فنان وانت كمان فنان باختيارك هذا الموضوع  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

وائل الدحدوح

قال (وائل الدحدوح) و(سمير ابو شمالة) ان هناك تحليقاً مكثفاً (للزنانة) في سماء غزة.. ثم وضح وائل الامر بالقول انه مصطلح يطلقه اهل غزة على طائرات الاستطلاع الاسرائيلية التي تعبر السماء.

للعلم المشاهد العربي الان اصبح صديقاً لسمير ابو شمالة ووائل الدحدوح اكثر من صداقته لأي مسؤول او وزير خارجية.

قبل ان نستمع لاصوات هؤلاء الشباب كان العالم العربي.. رهين صوت احمد سعيد، لم يكن هذا الرجل (يتشعبط) على اسوار المباني كان يجلس في استوديوهات صوت العرب في القاهرة ويصدح (تجوّع يا سمك البحر.. انتظروا الغضب العربي يا يهود العالم.. الخ).. لم تكن هناك اصوات هامشية تخرج في التقارير كما حدث مع سمير ابو شمالة اثناء بثه لرسالة من مستشفى الشفاء في غزة امس.. فقد خرج صوت سيدة تنحب وتبكي: (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل).. ايضاً خرج صوت لممرض في المستشفى يصرخ: (جيبوا النقالة).

(وائل الدحدوح) صديقي ولحظة انتهاء الوجع في غزة وزوال الكرب سأدعوه الى منسف.. سأقول له: كنت تنقل لنا وجع الناس وألمهم.. ولم تقل يوماً ان (س) قد شجب وان (ص) قد ادان فلولا رسائلك الصادرة من غزة لما اندلعت كل هذه المسيرات الغاضبة.

علمت انه متزوج.. يا ترى منذ متى لم يشاهد (وائل الدحدوح) اولاده.. اظن ان العائلة تدرك ان ثمة مهمة يؤديها الوالد.. هي أنبل من مهمات وزراء الخارجية.. واسمى من مهمات مبعوثي الامم المتحدة.

البارحة اذا شاهدتم وائل ستدركون ان الرجل لم يحلق لحيته ولم يغير القميص الذي يرتديه واظنه يأكل سندويشات فلافل فقط.. لا يوجد مجال لترك المكتب فربما يحدث طارئ جديد او خبر يحتاج لبث عاجل..

لاحظوا ان الرجل مقتدر ولا يتلكأ واحياناً.. يقدم تحليلاً اشبه بالذي يقرأ من ورقة مكتوبة.. من قال ان الحرب ليس لها جانب مشرق.. وائل الدحدوح احد جوانبها المشرقة لقد اصبح صديقاً ومحرّضاً لكل بيت عربي فالناس حين تشاهده تنصت لما يقول عنوة.. بالمقابل حين تسمع اخرين تغير القنال.

الى سمير ابو شمالة ووائل الدحدوح.. انتما لديكما اكبر كم من الاصدقاء في العالم انتم امتدادكم اكبر من امتداد الانترنت.. واكبر من المدى.. نفسه، على الاقل لأول مرة في التاريخ يصبح وجه سمير ابو شمالة اجمل من بعض الوجوه.. سمير وجهه اجمل فالذي ينقل غزة صوتاً وصورة هو في نبض الناس وعقولهم.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

غرام

قالت الجزيرة امس ان ''ايهود باراك'' سيكون على رأس الساعة القادمة في لقاء خاص للجزيرة مع الزميل (وليد العمري).. ثم اعتذر (جمال ريان) عن المقابلة وبررت (ليلى الشيخلي) عدم بث اللقاء على خلفية وجود موعد طارئ (لباراك) مع تسيفي ليفني.

ذكرني هذا الامر بأغنية تبثها الاذاعات كل يوم وتقول: بلغي كل مواعيدي مواعيدي وئت ال انت بتريدي بتريدي على غيرك لولا سلمت.. بنكر ايدي ايدي''..

ترى ما الذي دار في الحوار او اللقاء بين (تسيفي وباراك).. وكيف اضاع هذا المخبول فرصة الخروج الى المشاهد العربي.. صحيح أنها فرصة محرجة بحكم انه سيتلقى (6) ملايين بصقة.. ولكن اليهود يعتبرون اطلالتهم على أي شاشة عربية هو انجاز.

من الممكن انه (كذاب).. في هذا الصدد لديّ سؤال اين كان من الممكن ان يلتقي باراك (بتسيفي).. في كوفي شوب مثلا؟ هي تطلب (اكسبرسو) وهو يطلب (شيشه) معسّل.

.. لاحظوا أين وصل الازدراء؟ الى المرحلة التي يرفض فيها باراك الظهور على شاشة عربية.. وكان حلم الاسرائيليين في منتصف الثمانينات هو الحديث ولو عن البندورة على أي منبر اعلامي عربي.

بالرغم من امكانيات قناة الجزيرة الهائلة وامكانيات الاعلام العربي الا انهم انتصروا علينا اعلامياً ايضاً.. والاخطر ان وقاحتهم وصلت الى حد تبرير الغاء اللقاء بأنه يملك موعداً مع (تسيفي ليفني).. اظن انها ارسلت له (مسج).. او من قبيل التحرش قامت بارسال رنة واحدة واغلقت وحين اعاد مهاتفتها تحججت بأنها اتصلت بالخطأ.. أو انها لا تملك (شحن).. باراك بالمناسبة نذل من الممكن ان يرسل لها رقم بطاقة شحن.

(الحركة) التي قام بها باراك البارحة هي اخطر ما في الحرب.. لقد كانوا في حرب تموز على استعداد لان يضربوا بالاحذية لقاء اطلالتهم على شاشة مثل الجزيرة ولكن حين يصل الامر الى الحالة التي يتحجج باراك باللقاءات الطارئة فهذا يدل على هزيمتنا.

في هذه الحرب فرصة (باراك) ليس القضاء على حماس ولكن الوقوع في غرام (تسيفي) أشك انه اشعل تلك الحرب لكي يلتقيها كل ليلة.. ويرسل لها بطاقات شحن ورسائل غرام مكونة من قصائد نبطية مكتوبة بالعبري.. وهو للعلم من الممكن ان يبعث لها اغنية ''بلغي كل مواعيدي مواعيدي وئت الى انت بتريدي بتريدي''.

بصراحة قادة اسرائيل بالرغم من امكاناتهم العسكرية الهائلة ولكن فيهم كم اكبر من المراهقة.

هل يسمح لي رئيس التحرير بان اختم المقال بكلمة الى باراك وهي (؟؟؟؟ واحد ردي).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ليفني في باريس

لماذا ذهبت (تسيفي ليفني) الى باريس... هل اصطحبت معها (محرم) باعتبارها (ضلع قاصر) لاحظوا ان كل المصائب جاءت من هذه السيدة واجزم انها طامحة للجلوس على كرسي رئاسة الوزراء في اسرائيل مقابل أي ثمن..

ذهبت الى هناك لامر بسيط، وهو انها تريد ان تبحث عن مبررات للهزيمة... في حال تم تدمير كمّ هائل من دبابات (الميركافا)... وفرنسا بالطبع جاهزة للقيام في هذا الدور.. جاهزة لوساطة تكفل حفظ (ماء البكارة) في حال هزمت اسرائيل..

المشكلة انها تتبهرج... وتضع كامل حليبها حين تغادر تل ابيب وترتدي الحرير... حتى قلم الحومرة المسكوب على الشفاه أظنه من اثمن الانواع... بالرغم من ان (جولدا مائير) لم تكن كذلك ابدا... لم تكن تفكر في (البهرجة)... وأظنها حين هزمت الجيوش العربية مجتمعة لم يكن هناك وقت لاختيار العقد المناسب... بالمقابل (تسيفني) ما زالت عجوزا متصابية يغريها بياض الوجه والشعر الاشقر، والعطر الفرنسي.

والدور الاوروبي... واهم من يعتقد انه دور نزيه او عادل بالعكس هو يشبه الى حدٍ ما دور الذي يبرر... ويبحث من مخرج.

تسيفي ليفني تبحث في باريس عن مخرج للازمة يكون جاهزا لحظة الهزيمة.. ونحن نبحث عن معبر مفتوح لايصال الدم الى غزة كلانا يبحث عن معابر وفي النهاية، قد تصعد ليفني الى كرسي رئاسة الوزراء في اسرائيل ولكن شيئا واحدا لن تقوى على اغلاقه وهو ان خيارات الهزيمة مفتوحة تماما مثل ضميرها المفتوح لكل الخيارات.

مصيبتنا خططت لها هذه السيدة واجزم انها أغوت (باراك) فهو يملك شهوة مفتوحة للدم ورئيس الوزراء الاشبه (بالخويثه) لم يعد يقوى على كبح جماح مراهق في الستين ومتصابية في الخمسين قررا اعلان موعد الحب الاول على طريق غزة.

على كل حال ستشهد الشاشات اطلالات كثيرة (لتسيفي ليفني) في هذه المرحلة ولاجل ذلك ربما في زيارتها الاخيرة لباريس ذهبت الى الاسواق الفرنسية واشترت عطرا واحمر شفاه وقميصا وردي اللون بمصاحبة الحرس الفرنسي، ربما اشبعت من شهوتها في التبهرج واشترت خلخالاً من الذهب.. ربما ايضاً اشترت بعض الأغراض الحريمية الخالصة.. بعد ان اشترت الضمير الفرنسي، اصلاً في حساباتهم كل شيء قابل للبيع والشراء.

هذه السيدة فنانة بكل امتيازات الكلمة فهي الوحيدة في العالم التي ابتكرت شيئاً اسمه الخسّة والدناءة واضافتهما الى قاموس الشرف.

قادة اسرائيل.. كل شيء متاح ومباح لهم.. واوروبا جاهزة دوماً لأن تمارس دور الطبّ الشرعي الذي يقدم جملة في التقرير للخروج من ازمة الدم والاخلاق مفادها ان الغشاء كان مطاطياً.

لكن لنطمئن ليفني.. غزة وحدها القادرة على ان تثبت ان الشرف في لحظة من العمر قادر على هزيمة غياب الشرف او هزيمة (ليفني) ولا يوجد فرق.. بين الدولة والمرأة اقصد بين اسرائيل وليفني.

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*فارس*


... قيل لنا يوما أن مرتب الصف السادس «ب» كله والبالغ «11» طالبا سيذهب لحضور حفلة للمطرب فارس عوض، كان هذا الامر في منتصف الثمانينيات.

.. يا الله كم كان فارس في منتصف الثمانينيات صاحب حضور بهي، وصاحب البدوية الفصحى التي تغنى أردنيا.. «حبحبني ع الخدين شوهالجساره ريد اشتكي ع الزين لقاضي العداله».

.. ذهبنا الى الكرك وفي قاعة الشهيد هزاع المجالي، وجلسنا وكانت الفرقة المصاحبه هي فرقة الاذاعة والتلفزيون والذي لفت انتباهي وجود عازف «طبل» أي أيقاع إسمه «أبو حلمي» كان يقوم بعملية إحماء «للطبلة، أتذكره جيدا يرتدي حذاء : كعب طويل» وقميصه «تشارلستون».. وكان له «سالف» يصل اسفل الفك،.. وايضا اتذكر انه كان يرتدي اربعة خواتم في يده.

.. بدأ الغناء، وبدأ ابو حلمي بالضرب على الطبل وما كان من فارس عوض إلا ان غنى.. راعي الشماغ الاحمر يهدر فوق المجنزر زغرديلو يا بنيه تقول سبع زمجر 

في هذه اللحظة بدأنا، بالتصفيق، وفي ذروة الحماس خرج، رجل عن طوره ووقف على الكرسي وبدأ يلوح بشماغة الاحمر وقيل لنا وقتها:« هاظ شارب» لم اعرف معنى الكلمة للآن.

.. كان فارس عوض يردد :« عليهم حيهم النشامى» وقامت بعض الصبايا بقذفه بالورد... وكان «أبو حلمي» يحمل الطلبة ويقف من قبيل الشعور بالحمية لكني كنت أكاد اسمع قائد الفرقة ينظر اليه وكأن حركة شفاهه تقول: أقعد إنطم».

.. لحظات ودون ان يوقف فارس عوض الاغنية بدأ بمطلع جديد:

يا ابو خديد منقرش/ يا عذاب الشقاوي

لفني في حضينك/ والله غيرك ما هاوي

قالوا بدل ما بدل/ قلت ما ابغى البديله

كيف ابدل حبيبي/ يا اهل القلوب الهبيلة

.. اشتعلت النار على الكراسي، وكان في المؤخرة سيدة اعرفها تدعى: «أم اسماعيل» بدأت تزغرد.. واظن ان احدهم اخرج المسدس ولكنه انتبه في اللحظة الاخير الى ان الصالة مغلقة.. مما حدا بالمحافظ للصراخ في وجهه :« طخ بره طخ بره.. مو هون».

.. مما اذكره ان فارس حين كان يصل الى لفني في «حضينك غير حضينك ما هاوي» كان ابو حلمي يضرب بقوة ويزغرد..

واحدهم بعد ان اشتعلت فيه الحمية صعد الى المسرح ومسك الميكروفون وبدأ يغني مع فارس عوض.

... حين انتهى الغناء ذهبنا الى فارس كي نأخذ صورا معه، وقال لنا وقتها:« معلش مستعجل يا شباب»

.. كان نجما بدويا، ومما اتذكره ان «أم اسماعيل» حضنت فارس وقبلته على جبينه وقال مختار الحاره في وقتها :« ام اسماعيل بطلت تستحي».

.. راحت أيامك يا فارس، واتذكر انك كنت تغني البدوية الفصحى بكل جمالها، وكان الاردن على شفتيك الرائعتين اجمل لحن وأظن ان كل النشميات المأدبيات قد سحرهن شدوك العذب، هل أبوح اكثر.. للفن هويه، وفارس كان دائرة الاحوال المدنية في الفن الاردني..

على كل حال.. جئت في بالي هذا الصباح وأنا استمع «لكاسيتك» «أبيعك والله ما بيعك» وقررت ان تكون زاويتي هذا الصباح عن الغنى البدوي فارس عوض.. عن دائرة الاحوال المدنية للفن الاردني..

.. ما زال هناك اناس يذكرون روحك ولحنك الاصيل.. فأنت الوحيد الذي لا يخصخص وانت الوحيد الذي لا يصبح تكنوقراطا وانت الوحيد الذي لا يروج خارجيا.. انت روح الاردن الجامحه.. وانت اللحن الذي بقي على جبهة الوطن ولم يخجل بعد من بداوته او روحه لك الحب يا فارس، وسنشدو كل صباح :« يا ابو خديد منقرش يا عذاب الشقاوي».
عبد الهادي راجي المجالي 
__________________
*اللهم انصر اهلنا في غزه*

----------


## عُبادة

جيش من المهابيل

شاهدت جيش الدفاع وهو يدخل أمس من معبر في شمال غزة... أقسم أنهم (معاتيه)... مجموعة من (.....). ماذا تريدونني ان أكتب لم اعد قادرا على وصف المشهد بطريقة توحي بأنني محلل سياسي... ولست أقوى على كتابة قصائد نثرية أقول فيها يا دماء الشهداء عطري أرض غزة اريد ان أكتب شتائم.. فقد فاضت عروقي بالدم.

شتائم مقذعة... لجيش ادخلوا اليه (حزام الخصرِ) مؤخرا أظنهم ربطوا أحزمتهم باقفال من الحديد... فالشباب جميعهم بلا استثناء (مسحولين)... وأظهر ان مكافآت جنودهم... هي (سنكرز) (ومارس) (وباونتي)... سيتم خصم (4) قطع من (الباونتي) على (عيزرا) الذي رفض ان يدخل المعبر.

جيش من (المهابيل)... والأنكى أنهم يحملون بنادقا.. ومعهم كلاب استغرب من احضارهم الكلاب للمشاركة في الهجوم... يا ترى ما جدواها...؟

لحظة كتابتي هذا المقال... قال التلفاز أن (30) جنديا قد اصيبوا وان واحدا نفق او مات صدقوني انه لم يصب باي طلقة هو فقط بلع لسانه من الخوف وكما يقال بالعامية (إتشردق)...

أظنهم هذا الصباح لم يطلقوا أي طلقة وهذا ما سيقوله مذيع الجزيرة هدوء مشوب بالحذر... هو ليس هدوءا لقد تأخر الافطار عليهم... ومعروف عن شلّة (المهابيل) هؤلاء ... ان الافطار اذا تأخر، ربما سيبكون ولن يتحركوا مترا واحدا... لكن القائد قال لهم: 5 دقائق فقط وستأتي شاحنة السندويشات.

قلت: اريد ان أكتب شتائم فقط.. اريد ان اكون وقحاً .. وهل الوقاحة حكر عليهم فقط.

لدي سؤال كيف عرفوا اتجاه غزة.. اقسم ان تأخر العملية البرية كان بسبب قيام قادتهم بتحفيظهم دروب غزة خوفاً من ان يخطئوا الاتجاهات.. وربما ايضاً لفضّ المشاجرات التي اندلعت بينهم على علبة (مارس) ادعى ضابط انها سُرقت من حقيبته لقد قاموا بانهاء المشاجرة ودياً كونهم جيشا من (المهابيل) وربما في خضم المعركة سيتذكر هذا الضابط علبة المارس وسيعود الى الكتيبة بحثاً عنها.

الاغرب انهم اخذوا (الموبايلات) جميعها منهم وجيش (المهابيل) يتحجج بان التصوير عبر الموبايل ممنوع.. صدقوني القصة ليست كذلك.. فهؤلاء ربما يتركون الميدان.. من اجل اللعب.. اجهزتهم الخلوية تحتوي على لعبة اسمها (بنغو).. وجميعهم يحبونها.

انا لا انتظر هزيمتهم فقط واظن ان غزة قادرة على كشف عورتهم.. ولحظة ان يتم اسر مجموعة منهم ستشاهدون بكاءهم ونحيبهم وجبنهم.

جيش من المهابيل.. يلهو بدم الناس.. هذا هو اختصار المشهد، والانكى ان العالم العربي يتعامل معه على انه جيش حقيقي.

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زوجات روسيّات 


ما زال أغلب الطلبة الاردنيين الذين يذهبون من اجل الدراسة الى موسكو يصرون على احضار زوجة معهم بالاضافة الى الشهادة..

(الروسيّات) جميعهن يتقبلن الحياة في الاردن وتكتشف بعد فترة ان سيدة روسية مثلا قرأت (تشيخوف) (ورسول حمزتوف)... (وعلى ضفاف الفولقا) تقوم بطبخ (شوربة عدس)... وبعضهن يرتدى اشار(كشكش)... ويصل الامر في الاخريات الى قيامهن مثلا بالذهاب الى المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية كونها ارخص من (السيفوي)...

هناك جيل في الاردن اصبح مزيجا من الارث الشيوعي العظيم والامبراطورية السوفياتية... وبين مزعل مثلا (الجدّ).. الذي كان ارثه لا يتجاوز (31) رأس ماعز... والمشكلة ان البعض ينظر بازدراء الى ان (س) او (ص) تزوج روسية... والخطورة كيف سيوفق (علي) بين ثقافة الامّ التي تعلمه الموسيقى والالتزام... وبين ثقافة الاب القائمة على الطخ في الاعراس (والسحجة)... الانكى من كل ذلك هو ان الامّ بالاضافة للغة الروسية تعلم ابنها عزف (الكمان)... بالمقابل فالاب يعلمه أهمية صنع (دحابيرْ) الرزْ على المنسف.

الأدهى ان الفتى حين يذهب الى عُرس فان العائلة تبدأ بممازحته قائلة: مين خوالك يا عيّل.

لدينا في عمان وحدها ألوف الروسيات المتزوجات من اطباء وصيادلة ومهندسين وقد انغمسن في ثقافتنا وأنجبن مجموعة من الاولاد هم مزيج بين المنسف وصمود (ستالينغراد)...

ما دعاني لكتابة هذا المقال هو اني زرت صديقا امس متزوجا من روسية.. حين دخلت وجدته بدشداشة.. ويفحص رطل لبن جميد.. ولكن منظر المنزل أعجبني قليلاً يوجد بيانو.. وكمان وكم هائل من الكتب وصورة لاحد اهم راقصي البالية الروس.. حين سألته أجابني بان هذه المسائل تخص (ملعونة الوالدين).. ويقصد الزوجة.

المهم اكتشفت انها كانت مدرسة موسيقى في روسيا قبل ان تقع في غرام هذا الصديق.. وقد علمت أبناءها جميعهم العزف وهم يجيدون اللغة الروسية بإتقان والاهم ان هناك يوما خاصا تأخذهم فيه الى البلد من اجل المشي والتسوق.

الأبناء تعلموا من الثقافة الروسية ولكن المشكلة ان الزوج حين عاد للاردن عادت اليه روحه.. والخلاف القائم الان بينه وبين زوجته انها تكره رائحة الجميد.. وهو يعتبر القصة اساءة للهوية الوطنية.

لا احد في بلادنا ينتبه لجيل جديد من الاردنيين هو مزيج بين الثقافة الروسية والأردنية.. جيل يعزف البيانو ويتقن اللغة الروسية.. ومسلح بالثقافة والعلم

----------


## عُبادة

ابيـــض

.. هل يوجد أكفان.. تفي بالغرض، من كل المعونات التي ذهبت الى غزة لم ألحظ ان دولة واحدة بعثت بالقماش الابيض.. أهل غزة يحتاجون لكميات هائلة من هذا الصنف.

.. ولا أحد سيرسل ذخائر، أو (أر بي جي) ولا أظن أن أحداً يجرؤ على ارسال صنف متقدم من القذائف التي استعملها حزب الله في الجنوب.. واجزم ان المقاومة لا يوجد فيها (سلاح جو) ويحتاج لصواريخ (جو - جو).. حتى بالاكفان تبخل البلاد العربية على غزة!.

.. كنت اشاهدهم حين يدفنون شهداءهم قبل العدوان، كانت الاكفان بيضاء ونظيفة وملفوفة بعناية.. الامر الان مختلف تماماً فجميع هذه الاكفان صار اللون الاحمر جزءاً اصيلاً من بياضها.. يبدو أنه لا يوجد وقت لتبديلها.. ناهيك عن طابور من الشهداء يحتاج للدفن سريعاً..

الذين يحفرون القبور في غزة قاموا بجهد رائع.. هم لا يحتاجون لاذن من اجل حفر ذلك القبر لقد امنوا كميات كبيرة منها.. فمع كل قذيفة يوجد شهيد..

.. لنبعث بشاحنة مليئة بالقماش الابيض.. وصدقوني ان هذا القماش سيصاب بنوع من الكبرياء..

في العالم العربي نستعمله للشعارات الانتخابية وكلها كذب ورياء ودجل.. نستعمله للاعلان عن معارض او متاحف أو احياناً محلات ورد.. وفي بعض المرات من اجل الحديث عن خصومات لمحلات (النوفوتيه).. وقد يستعمل لاجل شعار: من اجل صون حقوق المرأة والطفل.. في غزة وحدها يستعمل هذا القماش للموت للشهداء هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يأخذه الشهيد من الحياة.

.. لم يدخل معبر رفح المغلق أي شاحنة عربية تحمل الاكفان لأهل غزة.. ولو من قبيل الصمت أو من قبيل التواطؤ..

اجزم ان غزة تشهد نقصاً حاداً في القماش الابيض لم يعد الصمت العربي حكراً على الموقف السياسي فقد تحول الى بخل عربي بالاكفان ايضاً.

على كل حال يدفن الشهداء في غزة يلفهم القماش الابيض ولون الدم القاني ونحن في سوادنا تائهون حتى اعلامنا من المستحيل ان تجد علماً عربياً لا يوجد فيها مساحة للون الاسود.. وقلباً عربياً لم يعتريه السواد ومعبراً عربياً لم يجلل بالسواد كل شيء اسود.. حتى الموقف.. والعمامات ايضاً.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مرة اخرى (مهابيل)

بعض القراء اعترضوا اول امس على وصف الجيش الاسرائيلي بانه مجموعة من (المهابيل) .

حسنا قبل قليل صدر بيان عن قيادة الجيش قول ان ثلاثة جنود قد قتلوا بقذيفة دبابة اسرائيلية هل يقع هذا في باب الذكاء اذا...؟ من هو الهبيلة في هذه الحالة الرامي الذي سدد القذيفة ام الجنود الذين قتلوا بها...

قلت لكم ولم تصدقوني... تريثوا قليلا سيصدر عما قريب بيان يؤكد سقوط طائرتين في الجو نتيجة لارتطامهما في بعض... وسيصدر بيان آخر يؤكد ان شلومو سدد (3) طقات ل(دايان) بالخطأ مما ادى الى وفاة (ديان)... ستكثر اخطاؤهم انا متأكد من ذلك.

لو كانت المقاومة تملك التقنية التي يملكونها هل سيكون الحال هكذا؟ انا أتوقع ان يصدر بيان اخر يؤكد انتحار جندي اسرائيلي، هو لم ينتحر هو ضلّ طريقه في الميدان وسقط في حفرةٍ ولتفادي نشر الخبر على هذا الشكل سيقال انه انتحر.

تماما مثلما حدث في حرب تموز حين سقطت طائرة (سوبر بيوما) اسرائيلية وقال البيان ان الطيار ارتطم باسلاك للضغط العالي...

(3) جنود بقذيفة اسرائيلية وجندي ضل طريقه وسقط في حفرة وأظن ان اذاعة جيش الدفاع ستتحدث عن هروب من الخدمة... وستحدث مفاجآت.. انا مع المقاومة في قضية المفاجآت، واظنها ستكون بالجملة.

فقط انتظروا... قليلا... المنازل المفخخة، والبرسيم المفخخ... وأظن ان هناك طناجر مفخخة.

البعض يعتقد أني اعالج الامر بسخرية.. القصة ليست هكذا ابداً ولكنه جيش واهن فالطائرات ترسم في سماء غزة الرقم عشرة بطريقة استعراضية هذا ما قاله مذيع الجزيرة.. اظن ان الذي فعل ذلك هو طيار اسرائيلي.. كان يريد ان يحتفل بعيد زواجه العاشر.. وأظنه ممنوع من الطيران، وهرب في احدى الطائرات.. وما زال محلقاً فوق البحر وثمة نداءات تنطلق من القاعدة لاقناعه بالعودة مقابل الف شيكل سلفة (ع الراتب).

يا ترى ماذا يفعل الجندي الذي سدد القذيفة بالخطأ الان.. اظنه جالس ومستعد لخطأ آخر.. ربما ضربوه.. الامر ليس مهماً لديه الى هذه الدرجة.. الرجل يريد ان (يطخ) فقط بغض النظر عن الاتجاه.. وأظنه غير مكترث، ويبحث عن (كاتشب) الان من اجل البطاطا..

صدقوني لو أن اهل غزة يملكون ربع التكنولوجيا المتوفرة في جيش (الدفاع) لكان نصف هذا الجيش الان في السراويل الداخلية وعلى بوابات تل ابيب هي التكنولوجيا التي تقاتل وليست ارادتهم..

على كل حال انتظروا المفاجأة القادمة اصطدام طائرتين في الجو.. وقيام شلومو باطلاق النار على (جوز اخته) وربما ستضل دبابة طريقها وتقصف مفاعل ديمونة.. للعلم يبعد 67 كيلو عن غزة وهذا يعني انه في مرمى النيران..







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أبــــو عبـــير
 
في علم الطيران يتم تصنيف الطيار بحسب الساعات التي أمضاها في الجو.. أنا لدي ما يتجاوز (200) ساعة أخبار، بمعنى أن الوقت الذي نمضيه صار مقسّماً بين الجزيرة والعربيّة.

صرت أعرف وليد العمري.. (ومصطفى الزيات) الخبير الاستراتيجي، ومحور كرم سالم.. ومحور فيلادلفيا.. وأيضاً صرت أعرف أماكن تقدم القوات الإسرائيلية.

صار لدي خبرة في متابعة الأخبار لدرجة أني أنام على صوت (تامر المسحال)... الناس تنام على أغاني فيروز .. أو (خوليو) وأنا أنام على الأشلاء وعدد الضحايا التي يتحدث عنها تامر المسحال.

للعلم هذا الرجل ظُلم في محطته وضعوا مكانه في مستشفى الشفاء.. وهو متخصص بمشاهد الموت.

ناهيك عن أبو عبيدة.. و(أبو عبير).. قيل لي أن منزل أبو عبير قد تم قصفه، وهو أحد قادة المقاومة هناك.. وأبو عبيدة قال إن النصر قريب وأنا أتابع.. (مرخي الاذان)... ومنغمس في المشهد ومعجب (بجمال الريان).. لقد بكى وضرب بيده على الطاولة.

كأنني في فيلم أبطاله وائل الدحدوح، ووليد العمري، وثمة دور لهبة عكيلة وآخر (لخديجة بنت قنّة)...

هل سيشارك (عزمي بشارة)؟ كلامه يشفي غليل الفؤاد قليلاً.

صرت مثل الطيارين تماماً.. لدي خبرة في نشرات الأخبار (10) ساعات يومياً مشاهدة أخبار.. وأنتظر صوت (أبو عبير).. لم يظهر لا بدّ أنه منشغل بالميدان.. أصلاً (أبو عبير) لا يظهر في المشهد أبداً.

لدي خبرة.. أقدمها لأي كان.. في اللطم والبكاء.. والحسرة.. وأحياناً تسرق دمعة حرّى.. صمتها في العيون وتسيل قليلاً حين يأتي دور (تامر المسحال) وتشاهد أشلاء الشهداء لماذا نحن الذين نبكي ولماذا لا يبكي تامر؟.

قلت لدي خبرة.. اسمها الأخبار.. وأنتظر أن أعرف ماذا جرى (لأبو عبير).




hadimajali@hotmail.com
عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أبــو سالــم

يوجد في غزّة معبر مهم اسمه (معبر كرم أبو سالم)... من هو ابو سالم؟ هل اصيب في القصفْ؟.. ابو سالم اظنه في مستشفى الشفاء يتابع اصابات بعض الاقارب.. ومن الممكن انه يدخن (هيشه)... ويؤدي الصلاة في اوقاتها.. يقال وعلى ذمة الرواه بأن لديه حفيدة متزوجة في (بيت لاهيا)... وقد تعرّض منزلها للقصف.

كم ذكرت باريس مرة في الاخبار العالمية.. لم تذكر بالحجم الذي ذكر به (ابو سالم)... و(بيت لاهيا) اصبحت اهم من (لوس انجلوس).. فالاعلام يتحدث بشكل يومي عنها.

اريد ان امر ذات صباح من معبر (كرَم ابو سالم) واريد ان يختم (ابو سالم) جواز سفري بكلمة دخول.. لا عليك يا ابو سالم اذا كنت لا تملك ختما تستطيع ان (تبصُمْ)... واريد ان اقول صباح الخير لأم سالم.. يا ترى ماذا تبقى من اولاد لديهم.. المعلومات الواردة من هناك تفيد انهم تزوجوا جميعا.. واحد يسكن (بيت لاهيا).. و(فتحية) تسكن في حي الزيتون (وحورية).. متزوجة من رجل يسكن (رفح).. جميعهم ذهبوا وبقي (ابو سالم).

(ابو سالم) صامد.. وبالرغم من الدعوات التي تأتيه بترك المعبر والذهاب الى غزة.. يرفض، اصلا كلمة اختباء كلمة تافهة وسخيفة وغير موجودة في اذهان (الغزازوة).. اين يختبئون وكل ارضهم الجميلة تمتد (40) كيلو مترا بمحاذاة البحر وعرضها في احسن الاحوال (10) كيلو.

قلت اريد ان امر من معبر (كرم ابو سالم) ويوصيني ابو سالم ببعض الحاجيات.. اصلا احتياجاته بسيطة .. (خيطان فتلة) لام سالم.. ابريق وضوء رطل هيشه.. واحيانا للتعبير عن الترف.. قد يحتاج (ابو سالم) الى بطاريات عدد (8) .. (4) للاستعمال والاخرى احتياط.. فالرجل ما زال يحب ما تجود به ام كلثوم في إذاعة القاهرة.

ابو سالم انتصر وغزّة انتصرت أيضاً لقد وضعت اسمها في كل ذهن وصارت على كل لسان.. اسألوا أي واحد في العالم عن (أبو سالم).. سيقول لكم انه معبر.. واسألوا كل الرجال في فنزويلا سيخبرونكم عن (غزة)..

صار لأبو سالم معبر في القلب ايضاً وليس على الأرض.

ابو سالم الا تحنّ مثلي لأبو عمار.. اجزم انك تحن لياسر عرفات.. وما الذي تصنعه فلسطين فينا غير الحنين.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## حسناء الربيع

مقالات بتجنن يسلمو

----------


## ساره

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على المقالات الرائعه

----------


## عُبادة

انتصار جملة

منذ اسبوع تقريبا وأنا أتابع الافلام الامريكية بما فيها حفل تنصيب الرئيس،... في كل الافلام التي تعرض وحين يموت البطل يردد جملة واحدة ساعة المنية وهي: اخبروا زوجتي أنني أحبها ... يبدو أن جميع كتّاب السيناريو مغرمون جدا بهذه الكلمات.

جميع الابطال: بروس ولوس، كلينت ايستوود ميل غبسون.. الخ كلهم بلا إستثناء وفي لحظة الموت... ينقلون هذه الجملة لزوجاتهم.

يا ترى ماذا يقول العربي في لحظة الوفاة: أخبروا هلاله أني أحبها تخيلوا مواطنا على سرير الموت ينادي على صديقه ويقول له: أرجوك أخبر رسمية أني بحبها ..

السؤال الذي يدور في ذهني هل هذا الامر هو بمثابة رومانسية - تشكل ضرورة من ضرورات السيناريو أم أنه انعكاس للواقع الامريكي.

أنا شاهدت حالات وفاة لدينا كان يقول المتوفى قبل حلول ساعته يا ويلي ذبحني المغص ... وأحيانا يلعن ابو الدكاترة وأحيانا يغرق في ذهول، ودور الزوجة يكون غالبا مرتبطا باللطم والنوّاح.. (وتفتيت) الشعر.

تبين لي أننا نواجه الموت بطريقة فيها صلابة وعزّة اكثر من الامريكان فكل المشاهد التي عرضت في غزّة للشهداء.. تبين أنهم كانوا يطلقون الشهادة.. ساعة الرحيل، وأكثرها تاثيرا هي منظر الجندي الفلسطيني في أول ايام القصف والذي قال على الشاشة: (أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وان محمداً رسول الله.. بالمقابل فامواتهم في العراق.. وحسب ما تنقله الدراما الاميركية: كانوا يقولون اخبروا كاتي اني احبها .. لدي سؤال ماذا كانت الجملة الاخيرة للجنود الاسرائيليين الذين قتلوا في غزة اجزم انها: يلعن اللي نفضك يا اولمرت .

على كل حال.. الاحداث الاخيرة في غزة اكدت لنا ان العربي حين يموت.. فان كلماته الاخيرة هي وحدانية الله والاقرار بأن محمداً رسوله.. والغربي حين يموت فان كلماته تختصر في انه يحب (كاثرين) وكان مخلصاً لها في حياته..

هناك فارق بين من يحب الله ويعشق رسوله.. وبين من يعشق جدائل كاثرين وعيون راشيل.

في غزة.. لم تنتصر حماس ولم تنتصر الفصائل، الذي انتصر هو جملة الشهادة.. والاقرار برسالة محمد.. وتلك كانت آخر كلمة نطق بها صدام حسين وعمر المختار.. ومحمد جمجوم ويوسف العظمة.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجا

----------


## عُبادة

نسيــــــــــان

منذ اسابيع قليلة، كان التلفاز دوما على اخبار غزة... كان لي رفاق سهرة منهم وائل الدحدوح، وشيرين ابو عاقلة وهناك بنت اسمها جيفارا... هذه الجيفارا... على كل حال ابدعت.

أنا الان بدأت اغير في القنوات وقلَّ منسوب الحزن عندي، أمس مثلا شاهدت (فيلم العرّاب) وفي الساعة الثانية عشرة ليلا شاهدت أغنية لمطربة اسمها سلمى تقول كلماتها: ''بالنائص من غرامك ماذا تعني سلمى في هذه الاغنية.

هل أفصح.. أكثر أدرت على قنوات تحمل شريطا في اسفل الشاشة يقول: من كوكي الى حموده..

وثمة ارقام موضوعة على اسفل الشاشة، وهي تستعمل في حال أردت ارسال رسالة.. لا أنكر أني قمت بارسال رسالة تقول: :الى صلاح البشير ابدعت.. ولكنهم لم ينشروها هل يوجد رقابة على هذا الشريط ايضا..

أمضيت ليلتي اقلّب في القنوات... وثمة قناة أعجبتني تتحدث عن الحيوانات... وقد قيل ضمن أحد برامجها ان الصيف هو موسم التزاوج للذئاب.. ولاكن أحد علماء الحيوانات قال ان الذئاب تتزاوج في كل المواسم... كان بودي أن أسألهم لو أن هناك اتصالات عن موسم تزاوج الغزلان.

قلت امضيت ليلتي في تقليب القنوات ومن ضمن ما شاهدته ايضا برنامجا عن الاسكيمو.. قال المذيع فيه أنهم يأكلون لحم (الفقمة).. وأنها وجبتهم المفضلة.. تخيلوا فقمه على ملوخية... أو مثلا فقمه بالسبانخ...

بصراحة.. ذاب الحزن وذاب الغضب.. لم تعد اطلالة جيفارا أو وائل الدحدوح أو تقاريرهم تدعو للبكاء.. لقد دبّ النسيان في الذاكرة والشهداء اصبحوا ارقاما والارض اصبحت صناديق لاعادة العمران.

نحن شعب ننسى بالمقابل (باراك أوباما) ما زال يصر على أنه اصبح رئيسا حتى يحقق حلم (أبراهام لينكولن).

نسينا... وستمر ايام ويصبح مستشفى الشفاء ومعبر كرم ابو سالم اسماء في الاخبار وحتى الفسفور سيصير من الذاكرة.

ما الذي سأفعله الليلة... أخطط ان افتح على (....)





عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

طلاق

كتبت الزميلة منال قبلاوي، تحقيقاً مهماً في الرأي يقول إن (7ر78%) هي نسبة الطلاق قبل الدخول.. تفسير الأمر ان الطلاق يتم في مرحلة الخطبة... وفي الصفحة نفسها كتب الزميل أحمد النسور مادة عن قيام المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء بتخفيض أسعار علاجات الاكتئاب بنسبة (46%).

في هذا السياق، اتذكر اغنية تقول كلماتها خذ الذبله وطلقني من عذابك خلصني ، للعلم هناك ارتباط بين كلا المادتين المنشورتين في الرأي .. فالطلاق يؤدي إلى الاكتئاب.. ويؤدي إلى عنوسة ويؤدي إلى (طَفَرْ).

في هذه المرحلة أنا مع أن ننتبه إلى أمراضنا الاجتماعية قليلاً ولو كان ذلك على حساب الهم القومي.. فمقالات الصحف في الأسابيع الماضية كانت بين غزّة والوطن البديل، والدور العربي، وقمة الكويت.. ونسينا جزءاً من وضعنا الداخلي.

من ضمن ما نشرته الزميلة منال قبلاوي، أن الأسباب في الطلاق تعود إمّا الى اختلاف التفكير وإمّا إلى قيام الزوج بخيانة زوجته وإمّا لقيامه بضربها وهو في حالة (سُكر شديد)... وهناك حالة أخرى ? كما أوردت الزميلة منال ? تقول فيها الزوجة إن زوجها أنفق كل ما يملك على (القمار).

من جهة أخرى، قامت الدولة بتخفيض أسعار دواء الاكتئاب.. وهل مطلوب من الزوجة التي تتعرض للضرب أن تستقبل صباحها بابتسامة عريضة بالطبع ستصاب بالاكتئاب.

أنا أدعو الجميع لقراءة ما كتبته الزميلة منال قبلاوي، وما أشار إليه الزميل أحمد النسور.. على الأقل سندرك أن الهمّ الاجتماعي لا يقل فداحة عن الهمّ القومي.

الأردن بحاجة لتحصين شعبه من الأمراض الاجتماعية.. للآن لم تصدر الحكومة أية دراسة عن الأثر السلبي لارتفاع الأسعار وللآن لم تقدم لنا الحكومات اجابة وافية عن السبب في كون عمان أغلى عاصمة عربيّة.. وللآن لم نحصل على اجابات حول تأثير الوضع الاقتصادي على الأسرة الأردنية ولم نحصل على دراسة ولو بسيطة تقول.. إن الأثر الاقتصادي السيء يترك أمراضاً اجتماعية مزمنة.

زمان كانت جيوبي دائماً (بتخرخش) والسبب أني أحمل الفكّة كثيراً الآن لم تعدّ جيوبي كذلك، والسبب أن الفكّة لم يعد لها قيمة شرائية تذكر.. لم تعد تحصل من خلالها إلاّ على قليل من العلكة.

لو كانت العلاجات تشفي ذلك الاكتئاب الذي نصاب به حين نقوم بشراء الحليب لأطفالنا والذي يرتفع يومياً.. دون ضابط أو رقيب لبلعناها ولكن ثمة أمراضاً مزمنة.. لا تبدأ بالطلاق ولا تنتهي بالاكتئاب.. وتحتاج لحلّ.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ياســــــرْ

في اليوم الأول لأحداث غزّة جاءني ولدْ.. أسميته ياسرْ، صاروا ثلاثة في منزلي زينة أكبرهم، زَوْدْ،.. ياسرْ.

وزنه حين ولدْ (3) كيلو، لا علينا سيكبر ويصبح حجمه مثل الجبل، حين ولد الشهيد عمر المختار كان وزنه ربما (3) أو (4) كيلو.. ولكن حجمه، صار فيما بعد بحجم الدُنيا.. ولست ادري هل سيكون ياسر مثلي متسولاً على أرصفة الكلام.. وقوافي الشعر أم أنه سيكون (تكنوقراطْ)؟ أم سيصبح جبلاً بحجم الحبّ.

تريث بالعمر يا ياسرْ، أخذتني السنين ولم أشربْ من رحيق الحياة كثيراً.. خذ ما شئت من ''الفوط'' أو ''البامبرز'' واستهلك بقدر ما شئت من الحليب ولا عليك ان أصابك المغص في ثنايا الليل.. هناك محلول اسمه (الدُفلات) وهو جاهز.. وإذا أردت اللعب ضلوعي جاهزة.. شقيقتك الكبرى زينة في عمر الرضاعة كانت تُحب العبث بشاربي.. وأنت يا ولدي لك القلبْ.. أنت الأصغر والأكثر دلالاً.

تريث بالعمرُ فهذا الصيف ستذهب معنا إلى الكرك.. سنذهب لحضور الأعراس، وستعتاد أذناك الصغيرتان على صوت البارود.. لا تخف منه.. وستحملك النساء هناك ويطبعن على وجنتيك قُبلا ''كركيه'' وستصرخ واحدة في أذنك وتخبرك بأنك ''مزيون''.. أنت ''مزيون'' جداً يا ياسر.. ودربك سيكون مليئاً بالغرام، وإذا تعددت الدرب فاختر درب العيون ''العسلية'' أنا جربت ذلك أيها الفتى وأدري ان تلك العيون.. تأخذك إلى الوطن.. ما أحلى الأردن حين تستدل على مساربه عبر العيون العسلية.

اياك أن تكون مثل زينة، فهي لا تطرب على أغاني ''محمد عبده''.. وأنا احذرك من هذه اللحظة، إذا لم تحفظ الشعر البدوي في أغاني ''محمد'' على مشارف الصف السادس.. فلن تفلح أبداً في احتراف الغزل.

أنا أعرف الوجوه جيداً.. علمني ''جدّك'' يا ياسرْ قراءة وجوه ''الزلمْ'' والبارحة حَدّقتُ في عينيك الحانيتين وقبلت أصابعك.. أظنك ستكون ضابطاً في الجيش.. أصلاً يا ياسرْ وتعلّم ذلك مني - أهلك لم ينجبوا للوطن ''بل غيتس''، أو ''مالتوس'' ولكنهم أنجبوا أنامل ترتفع في الصلاة للتشهد وتجيد الضغط على الزناد.

وأنت بشعرك الأشقر المعقود على الجبين الأغرّ بدأت تضغط على زناد قلبي.. فأرفع كتفك لتحمل نجمةً أو نجمتين والثالثة ستكون أنت نجمتي في عتمة الدرب.

أما البلد فلن أحكي لك من بلدك يا ''ياسر''.. ستعرف الأردن حين تكبر وستحبه.. فأنا وأنت ذات صباح سنقرأ الفاتحة على قبر جدّك وجدتك وسأحكي لك قصة.. أصحاب تلك القبور، كانوا عسكراً وفلاحين وكانوا سؤدداً وفخاراً.. ستعرف قصصهم وعبر تاريخهم ستتعلم أن الأردن.. مسار ودرب وشوك ونزف وأحلى قصيدة غزلٍ كتبت منذ بدء البشرية.. وستعرف أن تلك القبور فيها تاريخ وحياة.. نحن حتى موتنا فيه حياة.. وذلك مصدر الكبرياء.

وستحملني على يديك حين يغزو الشيب رأسي، ترأف بي يا فتى.. فأنا أذوب حين أسمع صوت بكائك في الصباح أذوب من الوريد إلى الوريد.. لأني أحبك وصدقني أيها (المزيون) أني ما أحببت غيرك.. إذاً تريث بالعُمر قليلاً يا ياسرْ أريد أن اشبعَ من غرامك يا أحلى وطن.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

رجب طيب

ثمة وجه آخر لرجب... غير الوجه الذي غنت فيه هيفاء وهبه: (رجب حوش صاحبك عني)... وجه يفيض بالرجولة.. والاعتداد بالنفس.

تابعنا اول امس انسحاب (رجب طيب أوردغان) من جلسة حوارية في منتدى (دافوس) القصة ليست مرتبطة في هوشه على قهوة، وليست مرتبطة ايضا في لعبة (طرنيب)، هي في الغالب مرتبطة بتغير السياسة في تركيا.. وعودتها بعمقها الاسلامي... بعد ان اردكت ان اوروبا لم تعد تقبلها ضمن اتحادها.

انسحب رجب... ولقد استمتعت بالمشهد حيت قام (برش) مدير الجلسة.. وحين قال لبيريز أنتم تقتلون فقط..

في المسلسلات البدوية.. كانت صورة الفارس مرتبطة، بمن يعشق عليا او وضحة ويخلصها... من شايش النعيمي .. الذي يترصد بها سوءا وكانت صورة البطل اضا ترتبط ب(طراد) وطراد هذا هو الرجل الذي يلقي برأي سديد في مجلس الشيخ وهو الذي يشهر سيفه في وجه العدا ولكن تبقى تلك الصور رهينة موقف بسيط مرتبط بالعشيرة والقصص الشخصية والذي فعله (رجب طيب) تجاوز كل الاشياء.. ذلك انها المرة الاولى في التاريخ التي يصل فيها رئيس اسرائيل الى حد الاهانة واتهامه بالقتل وثم الانسحاب من جلسة امام مرآى ومسمع.. العالم .

ورجب اسس لشيء مهم، وهو ان اسرائيل لا تهزم بالميادين بل تتعرض لاهانة على المنابر.. بوش ضرب بالحذاء من قبل مواطن عراقي بسيط.. ولكن بيريز اتهم بأنه (قاتل وسفّاح) والذي اتهمه ليس (منتظر الزيدي) ولكنه رئيس وزراء دولة بحجم تركيا، وذلك الاتهام لا يقل عن ضربه بالحذاء ايضاً.

بصراحة.. بعد هذا الموقف صرت خائفاً على رجب طيب.. فصورته في الذهن التركي هي صورة البطل المنتصر.. بالمقابل فرجب العربي صورته مرتبطة بهيفاء وهبي.. وهي (رجب حوش صاحبك عني).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جرسون

حين تجلس في بهو فندق (5 نجوم)، بمعيّة مجموعة.. ويصر احدهم على دعوتك الى قهوة وعلى حسابه.. انت بالطبع تقبل الدعوة.. ولكن السؤال ماذا يفعل الاردني حين ينادي على الجرسون في فندق.. ولا يسمع (الجرسون) نداءه.. سأنقل لكم ما حدث بالتفصيل معنا أمس.

مر (الجرسون) بجانبنا مسرعاً، يبدو انه كان يحمل طلبا لأحد الزبائن فنادى عليه (المعزّب) اقصد الداعي في المرة الأولى ولم يجب.. طبعاً ردة فعل المعزّب كانت : ''بصقه ثم تمتمة ثم عبارة.. إخس الله يلعنك''. بالطبع صديق (المعزّب) تدخل فوراً وقال عنك (ابو محمد).. مر الجرسون مرة اخرى ونادى عليه بطريقة اخرى هي: ''يا ولد لدّ جاي''.. كنت اظن ان صديق المعزّب سيكون ألطف قليلاً.. لم يجب (الجرسون) لانه ربما كان الوحيد الذي يخدم الصالة ولا يوجد غيره طبعا ردة فعل صديق (المعزّب) كانت على الشكل التالي (بصقه ثم تمتمة ثم ألحقها بعبارة.. إخس الله يلعنك هاظ وانت سايق صينية هيك فعلك كيف لو انك مسؤول''.

المهم بدأت الشتائم تنهال على الجرسون ودارت حوارات من اجل تغيير الفندق وقال لنا الداعي انه يعرف المدير وسيقوم (بالرفس في بطنه).. احتدت النقاشات اكثر وقدم احد الجالسين مداخلة مفادها ان الجرسون عرفَ بوجود نائب على الطاولة.. وفعل ذلك متعمدا.. المهم في زحمة النقاشات اقسم صديقنا (المعزّب) ان لا يغادر هذا المكان إلاّ حين يقوم (بالبصق) في صباح الجرسون وان يفهمه ان الناس مقامات.

بدأنا نترصد الجرسون وما هي إلاّ دقائق معدودة وعبر من امام الطاولة مما حدا بأحد الجالسين للانقضاض عليه فورا واول كلمة قالها له هي :''اتفووا ع شاربك''.. طبعا جميعنا وقفنا للمشاركة.. بالشتائم ولكننا افسحنا الطريق للمعزّب لانه كان الاكثر غضبا.. فكان من معزّبنا ان امسك (الببيونة) أي ربطة العنق والخاصة بالجرسون وصرخ في وجهه قائلاً: ''يا نذل عيب تقعد مقاعد الرجال''.. بعد ذلك قام احدهم بضرب (الجرسون) (شلوت).. وانا قلت له : ''يلعن حرمك'' هذا ما صدر مني فقط.

جاء ''مدير الصالة.. وتدخل وفضّ الاشتباك وتبيّن لنا فيما بعد ان الجرسون من جنسية عربية ودخل عمان منذ (3) اسابيع فقط.

للعلم الجرسون ابن عالم وناس، اعتذر منّا وقال لنا بالحرف الواحد: ''يا جماعة فيني اعتذر منكن.. والله مو قصدي''.

واضاف جملة غاية في التهذيب قال: ''والله ما بهون على ألبي تطلعوا وفيكن ذرة زعل بخدمكن بعيوني''.

لدي سؤال لماذا نغضب الى الحد الذي نفسر فيه عدم استجابة (الجرسون) لنا بأنها مؤامرة.. نحن اكثر الشعوب سرعة في الاستفزاز.

اذا اردت ان تعرف الاردني في أي فندق من فنادق هذا العالم فقط دع ''الجرسون'' يقوم بتطنيشه وراقب ردة الفعل لديه.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

رهــــان

حين تفيق صباحا للذهاب الى العمل وتنظر الى مواقف التكسي والباصات لا بد أن تشاهد كمّاً هائلا من ''الحوامل'' هذا يطمئن ان المنسوب الوطني من الانجاب والفحولة ما زال جيدا.

لدي سؤال حين تكون سيدة في الشهر السادس مثلا... من حملها ولديها زيادة في الوزن وثقل في الجسد... هل يا ترى ستنجز في العمل تماما مثل الفتاة اليانعة... انصح باعطائها اجازة حتى لحظة الولادة..

أتابع المشاهد، ليس من قبيل التلصص ولكن ثمة زيادة في المواليد... وأحيانا تأتيني هواجس واسئلة، أقول مثلا هل من الممكن ان تكون هذه السيدة تحمل ذكرا سيصبح فيما بعد ''نجيب محفوظ'' من الممكن ان تحمل هذه السيدة في بطنها فتاة ستصبح فيما بعد فيروز الثانية...

وتحتار في الاسئلة في ظل وجود غابة البطون المنتفخة تلك متى سيخرج منها طفلٌ سيكتب فيما بعد اسمه على صفحات التاريخ.

أمس شاهدت سيدة في مقتبل العمر تتكىء على مظلة الموقف بانتظار الباص... يبدو أن الانتظار ارهقها وكانت في كل لحظة تضع يدها على بطنها... يبدو ان الجنين تحرك هل أحسّ بالبرد، مثل احساسها به..! في النهاية اثقلها التعب وجلست على الرصيف... وضجت في ذهني الاسئلة كم شهرا قد بقي لها؟... هل هو ذكر أم أنثى؟... ماذا سيكون في المستقبل وهل ستنجب طه حسين او عبدالرحمن الكواكبي؟ وبقيت اراقب مشهدها.. في النهاية تبين أنها كانت تنتظر... زميلة لها في العمل صعدت للسيارة، ولكن ثقل الحركة والبرد كان قد أخذا من وجهها نضارته... وأحاطه بالتعب... يا ترى لو جلست في منزلها بانتظار (تشي جيفارا) ان يأتي الا يعتبر هذا اولى لها.

يقال ان الطفل يبدأ بسماع الاصوات بعد الشهر الخامس.. ما الذي سيسمعه الطفل، ربما طقطقات الماكنة الطابعة وصوت ثرثرة لمجموعة من الموظفات يتعلق بنوعية الملوخية القابلة للتجميد.. ربما سيسمع قليلا من النميمة، واصوات اجراس الهواتف في المؤسسة.. ربما سيسمع ايضا صوت (لطرطشة) الزيت.. وصراخ الوالد، وجرس الباب.. وسيسمع ايضا عتبا من ام العبد الجارة التي تسكن الشقة المقابلة.

كل صباح حين افيق اصادف كما هائلا من الحوامل وكما هائلا من الاجنة.. ترى في أي بطن موجود (صلاح الدين) اراهن.. ان عربيا يتأهب للخروج من احد هذه البطون وسيكتب اسمه على صفحات التاريخ ولكن في أي بطن يا ترى؟.

لم يعد هناك متسع من الثقة للمراهنة على الذين ولدوا وعاشوا وما زالوا بيننا... لهذا اسمحولي أن أراهن على المختبئين في البطون.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

كـتّـــــــاب
جَلد وطن

مصر تعرف دورها كويس يا استاز .. دي مصر يا ابني.. انت عارف بتكلم مين مصر يا افندم عارفة هي بتعمل ايه.. مش عاوزين حدا يعلمنا احنا نعمل ايه .

منذ انتهاء ازمة غزة.. والمصريون ان اتفقوا او اختلفوا مع قيادتهم ولكنهم على الفضائيات وفي حواراتهم يتسابقون لنيل رضا مصر.. لم يخدش أحداً النيل بكلمة او حرف، ولم يتطاول احد منهم على الدولة المصرية ويستأسدون في الدفاع عن شرف مصر.. وكرامتها..

قبل اسبوع قال احدهم لمحاور في الطرف الاخر.. تطاول قليلاً في الحديث: يا ابني.. اختشي لما تتكلم عن مصر .. حتى نور الشريف المعروف بمواقفه القومية.. قال على احدى القنوات انتو عاوزين ايه عاوزين مصر اتحارب مش حنحارب .. خبز الناس حياة الناس... .

الاختلاف لديهم في اسلوب التصرف لدى القيادة.. ولكن احداً منهم حتى اليسار المتطرف والناصري والاسلامي لم يتكلم ولو بجملة عن جيش مصر او شعب مصر او كرامة مصر. او حتى اتفاقية كامب ديفيد..

في النهاية المصري حين يتحدث عن دور بلاده ينطلق من خوفه وحرصه وحبه لها..

هكذا تحدث الروابدة في البرلمان لم اجد في كلامه أي عيب او أي تخوين ولكنه عبّر عن وطنيته من زاويته الشخصية.. تماما مثلما يفعل المصري ومثلما يفعل السعودي ومثلما يتحدث الكويتي.. لماذا اذاً شنّت عليه هذه الهجمة؟ حين تناول جملة: ان شعبنا في هذا البلد وقواته المسلحة لقادرون على صد العدو ودحر مخططاته .

الروابدة رجل دولة.. وهو ليس عابر في السياسة الاردنية لماذا اذاً حين تنبه لقصة حصانة الجيش والشعب وعدم زجهما في حوارات السياسة.. لماذا جوبه وشوّه؟.

الم يفعل المحللون السياسيون المصريون ذلك وابعدوا الجيش والشعب في خصومتهم مع الحكومة.. هل تجرأ اسلامي مصري.. الى دعوة جيش بلاده للحرب وتجاوز الاطر الدستورية في ذلك؟.

الروابدة.. يتحدث بمنطق المدافع عن الوطن وغيره يتحدث بمنطق جَلد الوطن.. وثمة فارق بين من يدافع وبين من يجلد، بالعامية نقول: صح لسانك ابو عصام .



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

إنسانية عالية

كلما وقفت صباحاً على (بلكونة) منزلي أطل وجهي على شارع (محمود سيف الدين الايراني)، في منطقة الرابية.. كل شيء يتغير في الشارع: الندى، واشراقة الشمس (وام العبد)... ولكن مشهدا واحدا اراه كل صباح ولا يتغير.. وهو فتاة من (سيريلانكا) في ربيع العمر تغسل سيارة نوع (أوبل).. اراقبها حتى أن تنتهي وتدخل الى منزل الأسرة التي تعمل لديها.

أنا أقف على البلكونة، متدثراً (فروة) وألفُّ شماغاً على أذني وأحياناً، أشعر بالبرد في أنفي وأحسّ بلونه يتغير.. ولولا ان القهوة ساخنة - تكسبني قليلاً من الدفء لما خرجت.. ولكني اخاف على أولادي من رائحة التبغ.

الغريب أن الآنسة الرقيقة من (سيريلانكا) ترتجف.. واشاهدها وهي ترتدي في يديها كفوفاً بلاستيكية لدرء البرد عنها.. وأحياناً حين تصل للزجاج الأمامي ولشدة فتك البرد بها تترك الغسيل وتنزوي عند باب (العمارة) قليلاً..كي تكتسب قليلاً من الدفء ثم تعود لاكمال الغسيل.. وزنها كلها لا يتعدى الـ(40) كيلو غراماً ولكن ثمة مهمة أوكلت لها وعليها إنجازها.

صدقوني أني كل صباح أشاهدها تغسل سيارة (البيك) صاحب المنزل المشكلة أن السيارة (خردة).. لو كان لديه (بورش) لقلنا تستحق الغسيل اليومي.. ولكن حين تصبح السيارة أغلى واهم من كائن بشري بحيث تحتاج للنظافة يوميا والكائن البشري ليس مهما تعرضه للبرد.. ألاّ يستحق منّا ذلك السؤال عن حجم إنسانيتنا وتعاطفنا مع الآخر.

لو شاهدتم منظر تلك الفتاة لأصبتم بالحسرة مثلي.. فحالها في البرد القارس لا يسر عدواً ولا صديقاً.

ماذا يحدث اذا لم تقم تلك العاملة بغسل السيارة، هل سيؤجل (البيك) تحرير الأراضي المغتصبة هل سيخلف موعده مع (بل غيتس) مثلاً.. هل سيقلّ ابداعه في العمل وسيتأخر عن تطوير جهاز لمعالجة السرطان.. هل مثلاً سيتحسس من قذارة السيارة وبالتالي سيتأخر نتاجه الفكري الذي يصب في خدمة البشرية.

لا أعرف اذا كان هذا المواطن يقرأ ''الرأي'' أم لا.. ولا أدري هل ستعبر عيونه على مقالي.. ان كان فعل ذلك او يفعله.. فأنا على استعداد لغسل سيارته كل صباح.. او استئجار شركة خاصة او عامل لتنفيذ المهمة لقاء.. ان يترك تلك (المخلوقة) في حالها.

نحن شعب.. عشنا لأجل قضايا الامة.. فالاردني قاتل في فلسطين ولبنان.. والاردني استبسل في الدفاع عن الشيشان.. وتعاطف مع البوسنة.. لماذا إذاً نظلم الغرباء في وطننا.

كم اتمنى لو ان المقال.. يكون على شكل (فيديو كليب) لصورت لكم منظر تلك العاملة في الصباح وسمعتم صوت (اصطكاك) اسنانها ورجفة يديها.. وحجم البرد الذي تذوقه.. ولو كان (عبد الرحمن الكواكبي) حيّاً يرزق لعرف ان كتابه (طبائع الاستبداد) يترجم أيضاً في شارع محمود سيف الدين الايراني في الرابية.. واقعاً ملموساً.

في المرة القادمة.. سأتشاجر مع هذا الرجل واقسم على ذلك.. فالذي يحدث، هو اهانة لإنسانية الأنثى في بلد تفتخر نساؤه بأنهن انتزعن حقوقهن عنوةً.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

(ما انا حكيتلك.. بحبك)

امس كنت اشكو لصديقي، الماً دبّ في كتفي الايمن.. قال لي: ''ما أنا حكيتلك غيّر الفرشة''.. صمت قليلاً متى قال لي صديقي ذلك؟ اجزم انه لم يقلها اصلاً.. وتلك المرة الاولى التي اشكو فيها ألم كتفي له..

يبدو انها جملة تستصيغها الالسن (ما انا حكيتلك).. والمشكلة انه: (ما حدا حكى)..

قبل ايام ايضاً.. قالت لي زينة.. انها لا تحب ان تضع (البكلة) الحمراء.. زينة شغوفة باللون الازرق.. حاولت تهدئتها قلت لها، ان الاحمر جميل والبائع قال لي: هذه (البكلة) اصلاً لا تليق الا بجدائل زينة.. لكنها استسلمت لكذبي وردت قائلة: ''ما انا حكيتلك يا بابا بدي الزرقا''.. زينة لم تقل لي شيئاً.. اقسم انها لم تخبرني ولكن حبي لها منعني ان اقول ''ما حكيت''.

حتى بائع السيفوي حين وضع ملح على (الكفتة) قلت له لا تفعل ذلك.. فأجابني: ''انا حكيتلك احط ملحاً ولا لأ حكيتلي آه''.. اقسم انه لم يسألني.. ولكن صارت تلك الجملة على كل الألسن ''ما انا حكيتلك''.. حتى حين وقعتُ في الحب وانا على اول الدرب قال لي احد طلاب الصف العاشر.. (ما انا حكيتلك).. وأمام هذه الكلمة اقسم اني لا اقوى على الردّ..

قبل (13) عاماً تورطت في كتابة المقال الصحفي واريد ان اذكر الاردن بأني (حكيتلوا) قبل (13) عاماً اني احبه.. هل ما زال يذكر.. واعيدها الآن: ''حكيتلك اني بحبك'' هل ما زلت تذكر؟.

تغيب عنا الذكريات الا الاردن هو الوحيد الذي يتذكرنا.. هو الوحيد الذي اذا قلنا له ''حكيتلك اني بحبك'' لا يصبح كلامنا مجرد ثرثرة او كذب.

يا وطني نحن (حكينالك انا بنحبك).



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مذيعة مبتدئة

أي مذيعة مبتدئة في العمل التلفزيوني تكون (شادّة على حالها) بمعنى انها تريد اثبات الذات.. كي يقيّمها المشاهد بطريقة إيجابية، وبالتالي تحصل على النجومية.

بالعامية (شادّ ع حالو) تعني انه جدي ويريد أن يقدم أفضل ما لديه.. ولكن هذا الشدّ يذوب في اللحظة التي يأتي فيها اتصال هاتفي.. طبعاً المخرج يقوم بإبلاغها عبر السمّاعة المعلّقة على أذنها قائلاً: عطا الله من (قريقرة).. فتخاطب المشاهدين على الشكل التالي: ''معنا هلء الأخ عطا الله من (ئريئره)... ؟ ثم تكمل ؟ شو بتحب أخ عطا الله انسمعك''.. بالطبع عطا الله لا يحب إليسا أو نانسي .. عطا الله يعشق طلال مداح.. فيطلب طلال مداح.

تستدرك المذيعة الأمر وتحاول أن تكون (نغشه) على الشاشة.. فتسال عطا الله عن هواياته فيجيبها أنه شاعر نبطي، ثم يقرأ قصيدة غزل على الشاشة.. هنا يضيع وقت البرنامج ويبدأ المخرج بمطالبتها أن تشكر عطا الله وتقطع الاتصال ولكن الارتباك يداهمها وتطلق عبارات من شاكلة: ''معلش استاذ عطا الله..، بنشكرك استاز عطا الله على الئصيده الجميله''.. للعلم هي لم تفهم شيئاً من ''ئصيدة عطا الله''.

تعود (وتشدّ ع حالها) من جديد لمحاولة استدراك الأخطاء وتصحيحها.. فيأتي اتصال آخر من (أم مصطفى).. وتشكو فيه على وزارة التنمية.. هنا يقع ارتباك آخر.. فالبرنامج خفيف ومنوّع واستهلاكي وليس برنامجاً للشكاوى.

القصّة ليست في المذيعة ولكنها حين تعود للمنزل وتسأل سائق المؤسسة عن أدائها.. حتماً سيؤكد لها انها ابدعت وسيبدي بعض الملاحظات المتعلقة بتصفيف الشعر بحكم خبرته في هذا المجال.

والقصة ليست هنا بل في الوالدة والجارات (ام تهاني، ام نهى، وام محمد) جميعهن سيجتمعن عند الوالدة.. وبالطبع كل الملاحظات التي سيتبرعن بها.. كاذبة، ولكن من المهم ان يكون في العمارة نجم او نجمة.. بعد ايام يقوم التلفزيون بالاستغناء عن خدماتها فتفسر المسألة على ان هناك (لوبيات) وهناك (غيرة) وهناك تواطؤاً.. في النهاية نكتشف ان العمل الاعلامي كله ضحايا وليس مخطئين.

بالطبع المشكلة ليست في البرنامج المشكلة في مقدمة البرنامج في انها (شدت ع حالها كثير) وحاولت ان تغير لهجتها الى اللبنانية علها تكون مثل (جيزيل خوري) مستقبلاً.

ليست هي المذيعة التي تنسخ اللهجة اللبنانية.. فثمة من ينسخون افكار (كريم بقردوني) اللبنانية ايضاً.. علهم يكونون مثل كريم بقردوني مستقبلاً.

هم والمذيعة واحد.. جيزيل خوري لا تكرر ولا حتى كريم بقردوني.. فلماذا نحاول نسخ النماذج..







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

نطنطة

في منتصف الثمانينيات حدث انقلاب في عالم الأغنية.. فالتلفاز الأردني لم يعد يبث أغاني (هيام يونس)، و(محمد عبد المطلب) وثمّة أغنية أخرى لمطرب مصري تقول كلماتها: ''أمونه بعتلها جواب.. أمونة ولا سألت فيَّ امونة إيه الأسباب على كيفك.. على كيفك ان شالله ما رديت عليَّا''... للتذكير لمن عاش تلك الفترة كان مطرب هذه الأغنية حادّ الملمح.

فجأة ودون سابق انذار ظهر تيار تجديدي في الأغنية العربية.. لم يعد محمد عبد المطلب يطلّ بوقاره المعهود ولا حتى فهد بلاّن.. ظهر مطرب جديد اسمه راغب علامة وارتدى اسوارة وسلسلة.. وقدم اغنية تقول كلماتها: ''رح طيّر حمام بعيدك يا حبيبي وأحلى الكلام غنيلك يا حبيبي''.

أنا تقبلت الأغنية ليس لأنها تمثل التيار التجديدي في الغناء العربي.. ولكن لأني كنت أملك فوق السطح (حمام) وكنت أمارس (كشّ الحمام) بشكل يومي.. بالمقابل والدي ? وهو من المعجبين بمحمد عبد المطلب ? أعتبر هذا النوع من الأغاني اساءة للذوق العام وأطلق على المطرب لقب (أبو الحَمام).

اخترق التيار التجديدي الشاشة وظهر مطرب جديد اسمه (حميد الشاعري) وبث التلفاز اغنيته المشهورة ''حبيبة يا حبيبة''.. هذا الأمر أدى إلى انزعاج والدي وأطلق على المرحلة اسم (مرحلة المياصة) لم يتوقف التجديد عند هذا الحدّ بل بلغ الذروة حين ظهر ما يسمى بالفرقة الراقصة.. ففي احدى أغاني (وليد توفيق).. ظهر معه رجل يرتدي ملابس (بتبرق) ويقوم (بالنطنطة).. وهذا الأمر ادى الى تطور ردود الفعل لدى والدي.. فقد بدأ يهجم على التلفاز.. واتذكر، انه حين كان يشاهد هذا الراقص كان يبدأ باطلاق الشتائم، وذات مرة هجم على التلفاز.. وصرخ للرجل : (لو اقضبك بسْ).

استولى اصحاب النهج التجديدي في الغناء.. على الشاشة، وظهر (وليد توفيق) و(عصام رجي)، و(حميد الشاعري).. وظهر مطرب اسمه (عمرو ذياب).. كان والدي يطلق عليه اسم (خضرة).

في النهاية استسلم والدي للامر ونحن استسلمنا له بحكم ان المقاومة لم تعد تجد لهذا قررنا مقاطعة الشاشة وصرنا نتابع المصارعة واخبار اسرائيل وفي ساعات المساء.. كانت الجرعة الطربية التي نحصل عليها متمثلة بكاسيت (لسميرة توفيق).. تغني فيه اغنية واحدة وهي: ''على المنصة ناصب رشاشو على المنصة ورجال الخاصة يا ربي تنصر ورجال الخاصة..''.

لم نعد نتابع التلفاز كثيراً، وصرت اذهب مع والدي اينما يذهب لقد استبدلنا المتابعة بالاحاديث حول الحصاد والهوشات.. والقضايا العشائرية..

حتى في الطرب هناك موقف وابي كان لديه موقف واضح.. لهذا قاطع شاشة التلفاز..

في النهاية ايقنت ان ابي بحد ذاته كان يمثل تياراً اكثر منه موقفاً.. لهذا ما زلت وفياً له.

يا ترى الرجل الذي كان (ينطنط) مع وليد توفيق.. ويعتبر ان (النطنطة) فن راق وحركات راقصة.. هل كان له اب (يشكمه).. ويزرع في قلبه موقفا..





hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عن اهانة الانثى

هناك خبر تداولته المواقع الالكترونية ويقول ان طالبا اهان معلمة... بمنطقة أم السماق.. لأنها قامت بلفت انتباهه لاخطاء سلوكية يرتكبها في الصف.

المشاكل التعليمية في العالم اغلبها تتمثل في عزوف الطلاب عن حضور حصة الرياضيات او مثلا عدم التعاطي مع مدرس الموسيقى او شكواهم من الساعات الطويلة في الصف... ولكن مشكلة الاهانة جديدة فقد مررنا في فترات سابقة بمشاكل ضرب متبادل بين الطالب والمعلم بمشاكل هروب.. واحيانا اصابات يتعرض لها المعلم... ولكن الاهانة هي تطور نوعي ومهم في العلاقة بين الطالب والمدرس.

لدي سؤال هذا الطالب يا ترى حين يكبر ويتزوج كيف سيعامل زوجته في حال قامت بلفت انتباهه.... الى فاتورة الكهرباء او الماء..؟! والسؤال الاخر لماذا اختار هذه الطريقة بالاهانة.

أصلا تصنيف العملية اهانة على الوجه او اليد او حتى الرأس هو تصنيف خاطيء فالبصقة بصقة اينما ارسلتها.

المسألة الخطرة في القصة هي ليست مرتبطة بطالب ومعلمة هي مرتبطة بانثى ورجل... وهذه الحادثة تقع في باب الاساءة للنساء اكثر منها اساءة لمعلمة لغة عربية... فمن يسرق تقطع يده، ذلك ان السرقة فيها ضرر مادي واعتداء على حرمات الناس. فماذا سيعاقب هذا الطالب .. لان الضرر المعنوي المتعلق بخدش كرامة الانثى واهانتها سيترك فيها جرحاً غائراً.. اكبر من الاثر الذي تتركه عملية السرقة، على منزل او بنك او شركة.

الرجولة في التاريخ تقتضي احترام النساء.. وكنا نتعلم دوماً في عرفنا العشائري والاجتماعي ان لا نرد على شتيمة انثى.. فمن صفات الفارس ان لا يقابل ذلك بأي ردة فعل.. ولكن حين تصل المسألة لأن يقوم طالب بالبصق في وجه انثى فالخلل لا يقتصر على المنظومة التعليمية بل يتعداه الى المنظومة الاجتماعية ايضاً.

ناهيك عن ان الانثى بعكس الرجل اذا (استجارت) بأحد تجد العشرات ممن يلبون نداءها لهذا اشتهرت العشائر الاردنية بنخوتها فالعشيرة التي جعلت من سيدة ما نخوة لها في الغزو والسلم.. هي كرّمت المرأة وجعلتها مصدر فخر للعشيرة.. هناك العديد ممن يحملون اسماء مثل (خوات خضرة، خوات وضحى، خوات سلمى).

المشكلة ان الامر مرّ دون عقاب والطالب سيتلذذ الآن بأنه خدش كرامة بنت اردنية وربما سيصبح لسانه جاهزاً .. (للتفّ) فأي معلمة ستعانده سيرد عليها بهذه الطريقة.

على كل حال.. قطع اليد عقوبة الزمها الدين للسارق.. والذي يخدش كرامة النساء الا يستحق قطع اللسان.

لهذه (المعلمة) اقول انا فزعتك.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

السيد ميشع

لقد تم مؤخراً اختيار شعار الكرك عاصمة للثقافة العربية.. والشعار يحتوي على مسلّة ميشع أشهر ملوك الحضارة المؤابيّة.. والمنقوش على المسلّة هو كتابة آرامية.

حين تختار شعاراً لمدينة ثقافة أردنية لعام (2009) هل بالضرورة أن يكون (ميشع) حاضراً.. من هو ميشع؟ .. هل (شرّب) ميشع على المعازيب يوماً في القصر أو راكين..؟!.. هل شارك ميشع في احتفال ما تخلله عروض فلكلورية أقيم في قاعة الشهيد هزاع المجالي.

هل اشترى ميشع من سوبرماركت (صخر الحباشنة)، مارلبورو أبيض..؟ من الذي أتى بميشع.. نحن نتحدث عن العام (2009).. ومن الضروري في فعاليات الشعر ان يعكر صفو أحد شعراء التفعيلة رنّة موبايل.. هي عبارة عن أغنية لمطرب صاعد تقول كلماتها: ''ما تخلينيش أعيش الوئت كلو بعزاب''.. هل كان يستطيع ميشع ان يقول لحبيبته (متخلنيش أعيش الوئت كلو عزَاب؟!).

أيضاً من ضمن الفعاليات .. لا بد أن تكون هناك وصلات لفنانين محليين ومن الممكن أن يغني أحدهم: ''هات القلم لأكتب على ذراعي يا عيني أوف''.. وثمّة فارق بين من يريد أن يضع وشماً على ذراعه وبين مسلّة ميشع المكتوب عليها بالآرامية.. صدقوني الكركية الفصيحة أبلغ من الآرامية بألف مرة..

كان من الممكن أن يكون الشعار.. صورة للمرحوم (حسين الطراونة) ألم يؤسس حسين.. ثقافة المعارضة السياسية الملتزمة.. لو قلت لكل أهل الكرك حسين باشا الطراونة..!. فالجميع سيترحم عليه، ولكن ميشع من يعرفه..؟ من أي فخذٍ قد تحدر؟ وهل يوجد لأهله (مارس) أو (وطاه) في سهول مؤتة! ومن هم نسايب (ميشع)؟... هل شارك في (سامرْ) أو (حوشة)... تخللها وابل كثيف من العيارات النارية؟.

نحن أبناء الأردن والأصل أن ننتبه إلى هذه النقطة في شعاراتنا وبرامجنا الثقافية.. الاصل ان نرسخ مفهوم الدولة الاردنية الهاشمية الحديثة من يقول اننا لا نخضع للتهديد في هويتنا وثقافتنا مخطئ، وميشع لم يكن في يوم من الايام اردنيا.. لماذا اذا نلتف على الهوية الوطنية في محاولة للهروب الى التاريخ بدلا من التمسك بالدولة الاردنية. وتثبيت الحاضر اكثر.

بصراحة الكرك الاردنية غير الكرك المؤابية والكرك الاردنية هي عاصمة الثقافة وبالتالي في شعاراتها وبرامجها يجب ان نعمد الى استخدام رموزها الحديثة وليس الهروب الى ميشع.. اصلا ميشع (موعاجبني).

على كل حال اعيدوا رسم الشعار مرة اخرى.

لم يعد يهمنا ميشع.. تهمنا الكرك العربية الاردنية الهاشمية اكثر.. هل كان يعرف.. ميشع (يا ابو خديد منقرش يا عذاب الشباب).

بالطبع لا.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

يوتيوب

ما الذي يضعه الإسباني من أفلام قصيرة على (اليوتيوب)؟... الإسباني يضع صوراً لرحلته من مدريد إلى ستوكهولم، والبارحة شاهدت خطبة (اليخاندرو).. واحياناً يضعون أفلاماً من المدرجات.. تسجل مباراة (برشلونة وريال مدريد).. الفرنسي نفس السوية، ولكنه شغوف بالحفلات الموسيقية وأحياناً يضعون أفلاماً تسجل تخرّج (ساندغين) من جامعة باريس.

الطليان لديهم شغف باجتماعات العائلة.. وقد شاهدت افلاما تسجل اجتماع (38) حفيداً مع جدتهم.

ما الذي يضعه الأردني على (اليوتيوب)؟ البارحة مثلاً شاهدت فيلماً يحمل عنوان (قبر في الزرقاء يصعد منه الدخان).. الأغرب من كل ذلك (هوشة الجامعة الأهلية).

لو أهديت لأي أردني وردة.. سيقبلها على مضض ولكن لو خيّر بين الوردة ومشاهدة (هوشة) والمشاركة في (الحجّازين).. حتماً سيختار الهوشة.

الأنكى من كل ذلك ان احدهم وضع شريطاً لهوشة في احدى مناطق عمان، واثناء التصوير كانت تخرج كلمات من الحضور مثل: (بطحوه ولا لسّه) وقال أحدهم في سبيل التعليق على المشهد وكان الصوت واضحاً: ''يا الله فخار إيكسر بعضو''.

حتى تتأكدوا مما أقوله شاهدوا ما هو موجود عن الأردن على اليوتيوب.. وشاهدوا فيلما يحمل عنوان (شباب الزرقا في جامعة موسكو).. أنا حين شاهدت العنوان اعتقدت ان الفيلم سيكون عن نشاط اردني في هذه الجامعة.. ولكن لحظة ان ادرته تبين لي انهم مجموعة من الشباب جالسين في شقة وينشدون بأعلى أصواتهم: ''يا أم التنورة بأربع الوان كبّه وبستوني وسنك وديناري''.

أحدهم وضع فيلما تحت عنوان (رحلة الملكية من تركيا الى عمان) ظننت انه يسجل الهبوط والاقلاع للطائرة.. ولكن حين ادرت الفيلم تبين لي انها صور ملتقطة من رحلة لجزيرة (مرمريس)... ويظهر فيها سائق تكسي تركي يغني : ''تلولحي يا داليه يا ام غصون العالية''.. هل الانجاز في الخارج مرتبط بتعليم سائق تكسي اغنية (تلولحي يا دالية).

الاخطر من كل ذلك ان الجامعات الاردنية على هذا الموقع ليست مرتبطة بانجازاتها العلمية بل بهوشاتها.. فأنت تشاهد فيلماً يسجل (هوشة التطبيقية) (هوشة الأردنية)، (هوشة الأهلية)....الخ.

الانتماء مهم والولاء مهم.. والوعي ايضا مهم.. نطمح بقليل من الوعي.

hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

روعه

----------


## عُبادة

إلى الجنوب

حين تذهب إلى الكرك في الباص، وبالتحديد بعد (زيزيا) ينقطع ارسال الراديو، عن اغلب الاذاعات المحلية.. وبالتالي يضع السائق كاسيت إمّا لمحمد عبده أو طلال مداح لا يوجد خيار ثالث أبداً.

وتبدأ الحافلة بالمسير، يداهمك أصوات لمجموعة أطفال منهم واحد اسمه (سعدْ) قصته انه يريد مدّ رأسه من شباك الحافلة ولكن يتم منعه من قبل الوالد.. وأمام اصرار الطفل يتم ختم المشهد بصفعة مدوّية.. أنت لا تشاهد الصفعة ولكن تسمع دويها (طااااع)، فيصمت (سعدْ) ويعود لحضن أمه.

وتستمر الحافلة في المسير وينشد محمد عبده : ''كلمت والصوت مبحوح الحروف صمتها، ونّه وبالونّه حكي''.. ويذوب شاب في مطلع العشرينيات من عمره.. يبدو أنه سقط في الحبّ للتوّ، ويبدو ان محمد عبده أثار أشجانه فيخرج (الموبايل) من جيبه ويرسل برسالة.. تحاول أن تقرأ ما كتب على (هاتفه) لكنك لا تفلح في ذلك.. وتسأل ما الذي أرسله لها.. ربما قال لها شعراً أو غزلاً أو ربما قال: ''أنا في القطرانة''.

وتستمر الحافلة في المسير، وتخرج قهقهات.. للتو يقطع صوت الخجل فيها موسيقى (محمد عبده).. انها من بنات أمضين الاجازة في عمّان وعائدات لجامعة مؤتة، ويمتد نظرك إليهن.. احداهن اسمها (فاطمة).. ولكن ما هو تخصص فاطمة .. ربما (علم نفس)، ربما (معلم مجال).. أظنها (معلم مجال).. يا ترى هل لدى فاطمة مجال للمناورة؟.

وتستمر الحافلة بالمسير.. وهناك عجوز في أول السبعين، تبحث في أكياس النايلون التي تحملها عن علاج السكري.. كانت في المدينة الطبية وتلقت علاجاً مرحلياً للسكري.. وأظنها رفضت المبيت في عمّان.. بحجة أن هواء الجنوب أعذب.

تغفو وتنام والحافلة لم تصل بعد ويتم تغيير الكاسيت ويضع السائق طلال مداح: ''وترحل صرختي..''.

أريد أن أقول شيئاً مهماً.. عاتبني الناس أني انتقدت وضع مسلّة الأستاذ ميشع كرمز لشعار الكرك عاصمة للثقافة.. أنا متمسك برأيي.

فالخميس الماضي عدت للكرك وفي الباص لم يكن ميشع معنا ولا (قطز)... ولا (الظاهر بيبرس).. و(نبوخذ نصّر) لم يطلب من السائق الوقوف في القطرانة لشراء سجائر.

كان معي محمد عبده والشوق، والحبّ ودرب الجنوب.. ألا يكفي أن يكون الحب والشوق ومحمد عبده والدرب.. شعاراً للكرك كمدينة للثقافة.

مصّر على أخذ نانسي باكير، وجريس سماوي، في رحلة إلى الكرك عبر باص الحج محمد (أبو حمزة) .. هناك فقط ستدركون أن الشوق والحبّ أهم من ميشع.. حتى سعد الذي تلقى صفعة من أبيه أهم أيضاً.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

شيء جاد

جميع من مروا على حكومة اسرائيل من العسكريين هم باشاوات بمفهومنا.. وبمفهوم جنرالات مثل (باراك رابين، مناحيم بيغن، شارون) نتنياهو هو الاستثناء الوحيد... فقد وصل الى رتبة رائد فقط.

بعبارة اخرى لقب نتنياهو هو نتنياهو بيك ... بعكس باراك فهو باشا .

البارحة أمضيت وقتا في القراءة عن الرجل.. وتبين لي انه ترك الجيش من اجل اكمال دراسته فقد حصل على بكالوريس في الهندسة المعمارية وماجستير في ادارة الاعمال... من امريكا، وكان رئيسا لمعهد (تكنولوجي)... والاخطر من كل ذلك ان مؤلف كتاب اثار جدلا واسعا وهو مكان بين الامم .

في التحليل السيكولوجي... لضباط جيش الاحتلال الاسرائيلي، الرتبة لديهم تعني شيئا مهما فالجنرالات... حين يصلون لهذه المرحلة... تكون الحياة السياسية مفروشة أمامهم بالورد... والاهم حتى تكون جنرالا حقيقيا عليك ان تكو قائدا للمنطقة الشمالية الاخطر والاعقد في اسرائيل.

والجنرالات لا يتقاعدون... فحين قاد باراك الحرب على غزة قادها بصفته جنرالا وليس وزير دفاع ولكن نتنياهو لم يصل لان يكون قائد المنطقة الشمالية... وخرج برتبة رائد.. وظن ان الدراسة ستعوضه على الرتبة.. ولم ينهِ تقاعده العسكري بل قيل انه خرج لقهر نفسي نتيجة مصرع شقيقه في عملية (عنيتبه).

الغريب ان الاعلام الاسرائيلي.. حين يتحدث عن نتنياهو يصرّ على ذكر مصرع شقيقه الاكبر في تلك العملية.. وكأن أخ: نتنياهو هو الوحيد الذي مات في الجيش الاسرائيلي اثناء الخدمة.

ربما نتنياهو سيكمل مشروعه العسكري ويصبح جنرالا على دم العرب فملف غزة ما زال مفتوحا ولم يغلق.. والمبرر جاهز لدى الاسرائيليين ولدى الاميركان.. فالرجل فقد شقيقه في عملية (عنيتبه) ويريد ان يثأر.. كيف لا وهو الذي اصدر الاوامر باغتيال خالد مشعل.

هو يملك بكالوريوس هندسة العمارة وربما سيعلم الطيارين أي الاماكن تشكل ضعفاً في البناء، وبالتالي اين توجه القذيفة.. والأهم انه يملك ماجستيرا في ادارة الأعمال.. ويستطيع ان يدير الحرب.. فهي لديهم اما (بزنس انتخابي) (او بزنس سياسي).

في كتابه (مكان بين الأمم).. لديه هوس بالقوة.. وبالمشروع التاريخي.. لدولة اسرائيل.. ومن يقرأ الكتاب سيشعر ان الرجل يقصد مكاناً بين الجثث وليس بين الأمم.. فاسرائيل تقوم على القتل والتشريد.. والكم الهائل من الجثث يعني بقائها..

امضيت ليلتي امس وانا اقرأ في الانترنت عن نتنياهو..

اسرائيل بكل اعلامها ركزت على جانبين اثنين من حياة الرجل، الاول ان العرب قتلوا شقيقه والثاني انه خرج من الجيش برتبة رائد.. وبالتالي هو قادم للثأر من اجل شقيقه ولكي يقود حرباً جديدة يصل فيها الى رتبة جنرال..

ونحن.. نحن كنا مشغولين بالتفاصيل، فاحد المواقع بث خبراً يؤكد ان اكثر الدواب عدداً واستعمالاً في الاردن هي الحمير.. وتحدث موقع آخر عن تجاوزات سائقي التكسي، والتلفاز عرض عن عيد الجمارك تقريراً مطولاً.

... ويا حسرتي علينا..

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مرهف ورقيق

في النقد الأدبي قالوا: إن الشاعر حيدر محمود حساس ومرهف.. من قال ذلك؟.. أولاً حيدر ليس حساساً فقد جلسنا ذات مرة في عجلون على منسف.. وصنعنا بأيدينا (دحابير).. وأتذكر أننا ايضا طلبنا بصلا ناشفا مع المنسف.. وحين عدنا في الطريق تعرضنا لحادث عابر.. الرجل ليس حساسا الرجل خشن وقاسٍ.

اليوم كنت اقرأ دراسة عن حبيب الزيودي ووصفه الناقد بأنه مرهف الحس شديد التأثر للعلم حبيب صديقي، وأتذكر اننا اشعلنا ناراً في العالوك ذات يوم واكلنا سردين (ميلو) بالشطة.. انا تأثرت من حجم (الشطّة) وحبيب لم يتأثر.. الرجل ليس مرهف الحس ابدا.. اصلا الشعر ينبت من تجربة قاسية.. وهل مرّ العمر على حيدر محمود مفروشا بالورد والريحان.

في تعريفنا للشعراء نخطئ كثيراً.. فهم ليسوا بالرقة التي نظن القلم يحتاج احياناً لرجولة بحجم قساوة الصخر.

امس ايضا كنا نتداول اخبار التعديل ووصف احدهم وزيراً في الحكومة بانه (طيب وابن الناس وبخجل من حالو)... نخطئ ايضاً في تعريفنا للوزير.. كأننا نصف شخصا في (طُلبه) .. بالضرورة حين تذهب لطلب عروس عليك ان تجلس بوقار، وان لا تشعل سيجارة وان توهم والد العروس بأنك مهذب ورقيق وابن ناس ومن قبيل التأدب.. عليك ان تقنع والد العروس بأنك اكثر الناس دفئا.

لو كان الشاعر رقيقا مرهفا، لكان عليه ان يعمل (خياط ستاتي) وليس شاعرا.. واذا اردنا لاي وزير داخلية اردني ان يكون بمقاييسنا بستحي من حالوه.. لكان الاولى به ان يعمل مديرا للحفلات في فندق (5) نجوم.

في بلادنا نحتاج لوزراء بشخصية مختلفة .. وصفي التل كان خشنا ورجلا بكل المقاييس.. كان يحمل فأسه ويحفر حول اشجاره وكان يبني منزله بيده.. وكانت هواياته مرتبطة بالقراءة.. واصلاح الاسلحة.

اميركا حين انتخبت بوش الاب رئيسا عرّفوه في الاعلام انه طيّار مقاتل.. وحين انتخب ''ريغن'' قيل عنه انه امهر من استعمل المسدس في افلام الكاوبوي.. حتى كبير موظفي البيت الابيض (رام عامويل) تم تعريفه على انه خدم في جيش الاحتلال كضابط احتياط.

أمس كنت مع (ابو أنور الوريكات) المدير الاداري للفيصلي.. مؤهلاته انه احد افراد الجيش، اصيب بقذيفة مباشرة في ال (67) أدت الى اقتلاع جزء من وجهه.. واحدثت تهتكاً في اليد واصابات حادة في البطن.. وقيل عنه انه سيستشهد.. لكنه اصرّ على أن يعود الى الجسر ويكمل القتال بعد شهرين من الاصابة.. المدير الاداري للفيصلي لديه مؤهلات مهمة.

على كل حال سنبقى نعرّف الشاعر بانه مرهف ورقيق.. ونعرّف المسؤول بأنه (مؤدب وابن ناس) يبدو ان بلادنا ظلمت الشعراء. بالمقابل يجب ألا نظلم أنفسنا.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

صورة وخبر

نشرت امس صورة لفتى في العقد الثاني من عمره، وجدت جثته في (حفرة) بالصويفية، سقط فيها وتوفي ولم يتم التعرف على هويته.. لانه اصلا لم يكن يملك هوية.. كل ما وجد معه هو (75) قرشاً فقط.

الصورة ازعجتني كان من الممكن ان يقوم الطبيب الشرعي بمسح الدم الذي سال من فمه وكان من الممكن ان يقوم احدهم بتسريح شعره ولو قليلا.. فالميت أحياناً يحتاج لاطلالة جميلة، لكنهم للاسف التقطوا الصورة وما زالت آثار دماء النزف الداخلي تخرج من فمه.

قيل في الإعلان أن يرتدي بنطال (جينز) وقميصاً ملوناً.. أنا أصلاً فتحت أوراق الصحيفة كي ابحث في الاعلانات عن محل اثاث.. اريد شراء (طقم كنبايات) ولكن صورته جعلتني اشتري الحزن اشتريت طقما من الحزن، وباعني اياه هذا الفتى (بالدين) ولم يأخذ مني فلساً واحداً.

اتدري ايها الفتى.. ان للموت فنّاً وطقساً ومهابة، وانا اعتذر منك على طريقة التعريف بكيفية الوفاة الاصل ان لا يذكروا جملة (السقوط في الحفرة) ان يقولوا مات.. وكفى فحين نختم الحياة، لا نحتاج لذكر الاسباب المهم اننا ختمناها.

للعلم في الصورة يظهر شعرُ الفتى.. يبدو انه اشقر وجميل، ومن ضمن ما ظهر بين خصلات شعره بعض من الحصى.. حتى الحصى لم يزيلوه.

سقط في الحفرة.. ومات وحيداً دون صوت أو حتى صدى، هل أطلق صرخات استنجاد؟... لا اظن ذلك فلقد ارتطم رأسه في جدار الحفرة ومضى الى الموت مسرعاً.. يا ترى كيف كانت دقائقه الاخيرة، لا اعرف؟... ولكنني اظن انه تبسّم للحياة وادرك ان الخطى لن تحمله مجدداً في شوارع الصويفية وان الـ(75) قرشا الموجودة في جيبه لم يعد لها داعٍ.. ولهذا اغمض الجفنين وسلم الروح لخالقها.. وترك ليل عمان الطويل للاحياء.

في مصر قد يكون اعلان قبل هذا الاعلان عادياً بحكم انها بلد تحمل على ارضها (80) مليوناً وفي اميركا قد تنتشل الجثث من الشوارع.

وما ذنبه.. هو لم يزل طفلاً في الرابعة عشر او الثالثة عشر لم تزل الحياة امامه.. لماذا مات؟.

المشكلة اني وجدت صورته اسفل الصفحة وفي الاعلى خبر عن تمكين المرأة، وخبر عن ندوة تطلعات الواقع الزراعي، وخبر عن تكريم المعلمات.. وآخر عن استخدام الخلوي للتسلية.. ومن ثم خبر عن سقوط فتى في حفرة وموته..

كان من الممكن ان نمكنه من عدم السقوط وان نلبي تطلعاته وان نكرم انسانيته.. ومن حقه ان يملك هاتفاً نقالاً.. اصلاً لو كان يملك واحداً ربما استطاع ان يستنجد بأحد اصدقائه..

hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

العائلة

في طائرة الملكية القادمة من مصر، جلست بجانب شابْ بدا عليه الخوف مثلما داهمني تماما، فالطقس كان رديئا... وثمة مطبات هوائية قاسية عكرت علينا صفو الرحلة.

هربنا الى الحديث والتعارف كي نطوي الخوف الذي داهمنا قال لي: أنه يخطط للذهاب بعد غد الى دبي... كي يحل ضيفا على شقيقته (الدكتورة) واخبرني ايضا ان الطقس اذا ظل كذلك فلن يسافر... انا استمعت بامعان ليس حبا في الحديث ولكن خوفا من المطبات..

بعد ذلك أخبرني عن شقيقه الاكبر (امجد) في كندا... والذي يعمل مهندس كمبيوتر، ثم بدأ بالحديث عن العائلة... قال لي بأن ابن عمه يعمل في دولة خليجية وكيلا لسيارات (المرسيدس)... وأنه محتار بين عرض للتدريس في جامعة خاصة او الذهاب الى كندا لاكمال الدكتوراة... أنا طبعا اقترحت عليه ان يكمل دكتوراة...

ثم اخبرني ان رغبة والده مختلفة فهو يفضل ان يبقيه في عمان، وحين سألته عن عمل الوالد قال لي: بابا كان جراح... لكنه ترك الطب وهنا داهمته بسؤال (ماما)... طبعا أجابني بكل فخر بان (ماما)... أجنبية وهي لا تعمل ولكنها تمضي جلّ وقتها في العمل الخيري.

بعد ذلك تحدث عن شقيقته الصغرى وقال لي انها انهت شيئا لم افهمه... ولكنه شيء مهم من (لندن سكول)... وانها الان تعمل في شركة (قودافون) في بريطانيا... ثم قال لي تخيل انها تتقاضى اجرا مقداره (7000) الاف باوند... انا طبعا قلت: ما شاء الله،، شو اسمها بالله؟! شعرت ان السؤال وقح قليلا ولكني تجاوزت المسألة.. مباشرة وأكدت على اهمية التعليم.. المهم ان الرجل تابع حديثه واخبرني ايضاً بأن عمه الوحيد وشقيق والده غادر الى البرازيل عام (1966) وانه الآن يملك مصنعاً للشاحنات وهو خريج ايطاليا.

العائلة كلها ادمغة.. ولكن الهبوط قطع الحديث، ثم خرجنا من الطائرة وختمنا الجوازات.. وعرض عليّ ان يوصلني الى مكان سكني وافقت طبعاً.. شعرت انه يريد ان يسألني عن العائلة.. تهربت قليلاً ولكني.. تحدثت باختصار قليل في السيارة.. قلت ان الصحافة مهنة متعبة.. وان العائلة تعمل في كافة المجالات استثمار، عقارات، اخبرته ان الزمن هو زمن المال، وبالتالي تغيرت اتجاهات العائلة الى البورصات.

لحظات واوقفتنا احدى دوريات الشرطة، ثم جاء شرطي برتبة عريف لتفقد الاوراق الثبوتية.. وحين شاهدني صرخ هلا ابن عمي .. كان من العائلة، قبلني على وجهي، وقال لي: شو سمعت انكو طرشتوا الدار ..

قلت له هذا ابن عمي (خليفة) ثم غادرنا.

المشكلة اني لا اريد الهروب من الحديث عن العائلة، ولكن الشاب لن يفهم ابداً معنى (المرتبات).. فالعائلة بجميع افرادها موزعة بين مرتب مدفعية، صنف دروع.. بين امن عام، دفاع مدني.. للأسف عمي ليس مهندساً في البرازيل والعائلة لا يوجد فيها (دكاترة).. المهم اني عدت للحديث عن شقيقته الصغرى التي تخرجت من (لندن سكول) وسألته: (قديش راتبها بالله.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

غريب الدار

حين تذهب إلى المحافظات البعيدة، وتضطر أن تدخل أحد مراكزها الصحية.. يعجبك الانضباط المتبع هناك.

غرفة الطبيب في آخر الممر وثمة مجموعة من السيدات جلسن في الانتظار لتلقي العلاج.. وحين تجلس كرجل معهن لتلقي الخدمة العلاجية لا بد أن يقمن بوضع (الإشار) على الفمّ.. من قبيل الخجل.. لحظات وتبدأ الممرضة بالنداء: حوريّة.. تقف حوريّة وتبدي قليلاً من الامتعاض بحكم ان اسم الانثى عورة وبالتالي لا يجوز للممرضة أن تذكر اسمها جهاراً وعلى مسمع رجل.. يبدو أن حوريّة حامل.. ولحظة أن تقف للدخول على الطبيب تقوم احداهن بوشوشة أخرى.. يا ترى ماذا قالت لها: لا أعرف.. ولكن شكلي غريب وأجزم أني كنت موضوع (الوشوشة).

تخرج حورية وعلى محياها يظهر الألم يبدو أنها اخذت (ابرة)... بعد ذلك تنادي الممرضة: مشاعل وتقف مشاعل، هي الأخرى حامل ولكن حين وقفت أحدث صوت الذهب الذي ترتديه خشخشة ولفت انتباه الحاضرين، نسيت أن أقول إن ''مشاعل'' كانت تلوك العلكة ولديها ''ناب من الذهب''...صوتها عالٍ جداً، وقد سمعت بعضاً من حديثها للطبيب كانت تقول له: ''جنابي يا دكتور'' على ما يبدو انها تشكو من الكلى.

لحظات وتخرج مشاعل ثم تنادي الممرضة بصوت مرتفع: ''صبحية..''.. وتقف صبحية للعلم ثمة خصل من الشعر خرجت من جانب المنديل وتدل على انها (محنية) شعرها.. اظن ان الحناء افضل الصبغة، صبحية غادرت بعجل وحين همّت بالخطوة الأولى (فلت) الحذاء الأيمن من قدمها.. فنظرت لي باستهجان.. وهذا الأمر اثار مجموعة من الصبيّة المرافقين للأمهات فانطلقت بعض القهقهات على صبحية مما حدا باحداهن إلى صفع طفل يدعى (عبدالرحمن) على خده.

يبدو ان وجودي اثار حفيظة النساء وخجلهن.. لهذا ونتيجة للارتباك الذي داهم صبحية فقد ارتطمت بالطاولة.. ونظرت الى مرة أخرى في محاولة لتحميلي المسؤولية.

بعد ذلك اندلعت (الوشوشات) ثمة خطب جلل على ما يبدو، ولكني غريب على ذلك المكان، واظن ان النساء يعرفن اني لست من هذه القرية.. ولكني مضطر فقد غيرت احد (دواليب) السيارة وسقط جسدها على كتفي خفت ان يكون قد تسبب بخلعه فشاهدت المركز الصحي ودخلت.

خرجت صبحية.. ثم جاءت الممرضة ونادت على المريضة رقم (4).

اسمها: فضيّة.. وقفت فضيّة وكان معها (3) أطفال، كلهم ركضوا باتجاه غرفة الطبيب.. يبدو ان القصة لديهم اشبه بالنزهة.. لكن ''فضية'' عادت للجلوس، ظننت انها مريضة جداً، وتبين ان القدم اليمنى للمدام (خدرانه) نتيجة الجلوس وبالتالي.. من الممكن ان تأخذ أي واحدة الدور.. لحظات وأحضرت الممرضة الأطفال الذين دخلوا لغرفة الطبيب وعاد الثلاثة الى حضن فضية.. فجاء دوري.. دخلت على الطبيب، واخبرني انه لا يوجد خلع ابدا.. ولكن للتأكد لا بد من صورة اشعة .. وعلي أن انتظر في الخارج حالما يأتي اختصاصي الاشعة.

عدت لمكاني وعادت (الوشوشات) يبدو انني (غريب الدار).. وقد اثار هذا الامر استياءهن، لكن الأطفال يستأنسون مع الغريب لهذا جلس احدهم بجانبي وقال لي: (اعطيني شلن).. وآخر عبث في شعري، وعبدالرحمن الذي تلقى صفعة على الخد ارتدى نظاراتي وهناك طفل (حافي) قال لي شو اسمك؟.

المهم اجريت لي الصورة وتبين ان الكتف سليم وما حدث هو مجرد رضوض.. فقفلت عائداً لعمان صدقوني ان اجواء مشاعل وصبحية وفضية.. اجمل من سواها..

لو بقيت لنصف ساعة او اكثر لوقعت في غرام صبحية.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

حوار الحيط

في القرى الاردنية غالباً، ما تبنى الاسوار بين المنازل.. وغالباً ما يولد شيء نسميه بالعامية (اقتصاد الحوش)... والحوش هو مكان واسع محاط (بالحيطان) يشكل متنفسا (للجاجات) وللمدام واحيانا.. قد يتحول الى ارض خصبة لزراعة البندورة.

ثمة حوارات تندلع بين الجارات تسمى (حوار الحيط)... وحوار الحيط هذا له شروط وهو ان تقف (ام محمد) مثلا على (طوبة) تقابلها (ام تهاني) على سطل.. من اجل رفع الجسد بما يتيح للايدي الاتكاء على الحيط، ومن ثم تبدأ (ام تهاني) الحوار بوابل من النميمة.

من ضمن شروط (حوار الحيط) ايضا هو ستر العورة.. ولان المدام داخل حدود المنزل تكتفي بوضع بشكير على الرأس.. لاحظوا ان كل طرف من اطراف الحوار على ارضه، وبين جمهوره (ام تهاني) في (حوشها) و(ام محمد) في حوشها ايضا ولكن الحيط الفاصل بين الحوشين .. يشكل ارضية خصبة للحوار.

اثناء الحوار يتم تبديل (السطل)، فالوزن الزائد لـ (أم تهاني) يؤدي بالضرورة الى تفسخ السطل وهذا يستدعي ان تقوم باستبداله بطوبة على غرار ام محمد.. في النهاية السطل لا يشكل عائقا فهو مجرد قاعدة للوقوف قابلة للتبديل نتيجة ضرورة الوزن.

ثمة اندماج في الحوار.. ولكن يحدث نزاع حول (المايكرفون).. بمعنى اخر من التي تأخذ المبادرة في الكلام.. وقد يحدث ان ام تهاني.. تنفرد بمرمى (ام محمد) وتأخذ زمام المبادرة.. وهذا لا يشكل عائقاً امام الحوار نفسه، فأغلبه متعلق بمواضيع تافهة من شاكلة آلية استعمال (الماجي) مع الملوخية وهل (الكركم) يشكل ضرورة من ضرورات (المكمورة).

بعد لحظة ينفرط عقد الحوار فجأة.. يختفي رأس (أم تهاني) .. وثمة ارتباك قد يدل على حدوث امر جلل وهذا الارتباك مرده ان (ام تهاني) احست بشيء يمشي على قدمها.. لا بد انها افعى.. هل تعرضت للدغ؟ لا اظن ذلك؟ المهم ان (حوار الحيط) يعود مرة اخرى للاندلاع.

اهم شيء ان هناك حركات اثناء الحوار لا بد من اجرائها لزوم انعاش الحوار نفسه واعطائه زخماً كبيراً وهي (الحك)..

فأنت تلاحظ ان احدى هاتين السيدتين تدخل يدها تحت البشكير وتبدأ بالحك.. من اجل اكساب الدماغ ما يسمى في علم الكمبيوتر (ري فرش) حتى تكون ردود الفعل سريعة.

كيف ينتهي الحوار؟! هو اصلاً لا ينته فالنميمة شيء جميل ولكن الاجهاد الذي تتعرض له (ام تهاني) يؤدي الى (ميلانها) كثيرا على الحيط.. ربما انها (ما شاء الله) ممتلئة، وبما ان الحيطان قديمة وتبنى على عجل فهذا الامر يؤدي الى انهيار الحيط فوق (ام محمد) تماما وقد تنهار (ام تهاني) مع الحيط وتسقط هي الاخرى فوق (ام محمد) وبالتالي ينتهي شيء اسمه (حوار الحيط).

للعلم الحيطان تشكل مكانا خصبا لحوار الجارات، ربما انه طقس اردني جميل، انا اخطط لانشاء مركز دراسات يحمل اسمه مركز (حوار الحيط للدراسات والنشر) لست بحاجة لمقر بحاجة لحيط ومجموعة من البشاكير ومن ثم دعوة الزملاء وكل واحد يحضر الطوبة الخاصة به او السطل الخاص به ومن ثم تندلع الحوارات في كل المجالات (وطنية اقتصادية اجتماعية).

وليصورنا التلفاز، ليست مشكلة ان صعد المصور فوق الحيط.

مركز عبدالهادي راجي لحوار الحيط..

وندعو سفراء المجموعة الاوروبية، جميعهم على الحيط، هل من الممكن دعوة (محمد حسنين هيكل) لحوار على الحيط وعبر بث حي ومباشرة.

اصلا جميع الحوارات العربية لا تختلف في مضمونها عن (حوار الحيط) أبداً 



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

حين عاد (جمعة) من خوّ

كان الجيش وما يزال يخلق عند الفرد انضباطاً وتواضعاً ومهابةً.. اتذكر ''جمعة'' قرر أن يذهب إلى الجيش.. ''جمعة'' يحب الجيش.

انتظرناه.. حتى انتهت الـ(3) أشهر الأولى من التدريب، وكنّا نعرف أنه ذهب إلى (خوّ) و(خوّ) هذه كانت تملأ الذاكرة الأردنية بالحكايا والقصص.. أخيراً عاد جمعة في إجازة مدتها (أسبوع).. تغير الفتى كثيراً أصبح (أصلع) كان أول سؤال تبادر لذهني هو: (طخيت) فأجاب: ''لأبو موزة''.. (وأبو موزة) هذه تعني أن الفتى أطلق الكثير من العيارات النارية.. بعد ذلك سألته: ''وكيف الطخّ''، فقال: ''اصبت كلّ الأهداف، ثم أخرج علبة ''جولد ستار''، واشعلنا السجائر، كان لا بدّ من الاحتفال بجمعة القادم من (خوّ) للتوّ.

قال لي إنه يصحو في السادسة صباحاً ثم يذهب إلى طابور الرياضة، بعد ذلك المسير العسكري،.. ثم حدثني عن القايد واسمه حسب ما اذكر (مشرف).. أخبرني ان (مشرف) في العسكرية لا يرحم أحداً.

كنت مهووساً بمعرفة كامل التفاصيل..

وسألته إلى أين سيتم توزيعك..

فأجابني بأنه سيكون في المشاة.

وصلنا لذروة الحوار حين أخرج جمعة (شهادة تعيين) من جيبه بعبارة أخرى هويته العسكرية أذكرها كانت صفراء ومكتوبا فيها اسم مشرف واسم أمّه فقط للعلم اسم الوالدة (دوالي)... وزمرة الدم... يا الله كم تمنيت ان يكون لي شهادة تعيين.. برقم عسكري وصورة.

بعد ذلك عدت للحديث مع مشرف عن تفاصيل الحياة العسكرية، وقد تبيّن لي أن الفتى يجب ان يحلق لحيته كل يوم... كان عمره (18) عاماً فقط لكن ساعده اشتد واصبح اسمر مثل لون الغروب في الكرك تماماً.

جمعة تغيّر وصار يستحم كل يومٍ... ويصحو باكراً، وقد أخبرني انهم اخذوا منه هويته المدنية اخبرني بأشياء كثيرة.. تحدث لي عن محمد بيك، وسليمان أفندي.. ثم اسهب في الحديث عن رحلة في (الكونتينتال).. والأهم انه قال لي: ان شهادة التعيين التي يحملها تخوله الدخول إلى المؤسسة الاستهلاكية العسكرية، وهذا يعني ان (دوالي) واقصد والدته ستحصل على ما تريد.

عاد جمعة ذات يوم من (خوّ) وأصبح عسكريّاً في الجيش وصار لسانه ينطق حكايا وسواليف أجمل ما تكون.

حتى تعرف الأردن بحقيقته عليك أن تفعل شيئين الأول هو ان تزور ''خوّ'' ومن ثم تخزّن أيامها في الذاكرة والأمر الآخر... ان تدرك ان هناك وكيل اول اسمه (مشرف) لا يوجد لديه رحمة في العسكرية.

للأردني ولادتان الولادة الأولى من بطن أمه والولادة الثانية في ''خوّ'' .. عاشت ''خوّ''.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

اصلاح اجتماعي

بمقدار ما نحتاج لاصلاح سياسي في الأردن نحتاج أيضاً لإصلاح اجتماعي..

لدينا قوانين تغطي كل جوانب الحياة بما فيها الضجيج الصوتي الذي يؤثر على البيئة.. ولكن هل يوجد قانون محدد وواضح لمنع اطلاق التعليقات النابية..

من الصعب ان تمرّ صبية جميلة في (مول) مثلاً دون ان يقوم (37) شاباً (بجحرها) أي النظر إليها بطريقة تنم عن وقاحة متناهية ماذا يفعل هؤلاء في (المول)؟ أظن أنهم لم يأتوا للتسوق او التهافت لشراء الطبعة الجديدة من كتاب (باولو كويلو) أو حتى تناول الطعام جاؤوا للتحرش والغزل.

عبارات لم أفهمها أبداً.. (شوها لطعجة يا نعجة)... (هاي دفع رباعي). (إشي بخنق خنق).

أنا كنت أرمق البنات بنظراتٍ ما، كنت أطلق عبارات في القلب من شاكلة (ما شاء الله).. (قمر).. ولكن (دفع رباعي) من العيب أن أصف سيدة بهذا الوصف أو أن أقول لفتاة عابرة (يا ستّ.. يا ستّ) وحين تنظر إلى الشاب يكمل جملته قائلاً: (يا ستّ يا سبع يا ثمن مواد ظلّ عليّ وبخلص جامعة).. أقسم أني سمعت هذه الجملة.. لم أتمالك نفسي بالرغم من حجم الوقاحة الهائلة فيها إلاّ أنني ضحكت.

والأنكى أن أحدهم حين مرّت فتاة من أمامه صرخ (إيش يا ديزل).. هل يوجد أقبح من هذا الوصف؟ ديزل..؟ هل نحن في ورشة ميكانيك.. بصراحة تدخلت، ونبهته الى ان هذا الوصف مشين.. من الممكن ان تقول: (يا قمر يا عسل).. ولكن تبين لي انني (هبيله).. فالبنت ترتدي، قميص ماركة ديزل ومكتوب عليه باللغة الانجليزية (ديزل).. ثم قال لي (ابو الديزل)!.. وانت ''شودخلك''.

الاصلاح السياسي لا ينجح ابدا اذ لم يكن هناك اصلاح اجتماعي فالذي يطلق عبارة: ''شو هالطعجة يا نعجة'' في سن (18) سنة هل سيكبر ويكون قادرا في المستقبل على ان يصبح حزبياً ويفهم على الاقل بعضا من قانون الاحزاب او شكلا من اشكال حرية التعبير.

انا اطالب بوزارة للاصلاح الاجتماعي.. على الاقل لن نقوى على ايقاف التعليقات.. نستطيع أن نهذبها.. ان نطلق عبارات من قصائد نزار قباني ان نكون ودودين قليلا ولكن حين تصف بنتاً جميلة (دفع رباعي) فهذا لا يقع لا في باب الادب ولا الغزل ولا حتى الأخلاق.

البارحة صعقت لدرجة اني حين خرجت من (المول) صرخت على سيدة وقلت يا ستّ... نظرت إليّ وتلعثمت اصلا.. شكلي لا يوحي اني طالب جامعي ثم استجمعت قواي في محاولة للخروج من المأزق واكملت: ''عفوا مش الاخت ام ليلى''.. لكن اقول لكم ماذا قالت لي... ولكني لن ادخل (مولاً) مرة أخرى..



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

تبرق وترعدْ

دائما حين نتحدث عن حوادث السير نلقي باللوم على السرعة الزائدة، عدم استخدام حزام الامان... وأحيانا سوء الطريق ولكن ثمة سبب منطقي وعقلاني وهو الاذاعات المحلية... فهي في الغالب تبث اغاني حماسية..

الاسبوع الماضي، وحين عدت للكرك كان المذياع موجها صوب... احدى هذه الاذاعات، وكانت الاغنية تقول: حيهم الكركيه حيّو زلام الهيّه... حيوا زلام الهيه...

هجتْ... من هيجانْ، وكان لابد من تنفيس هذا الهيجان، فدست على (البنزين) أنا أؤمن بمفهوم (على الصاجه).. كانت الالحان تعبث في جوف روحي تخيلت أنني في معركة فالغناء عن الكرك وعن الهيه واللحن حماسي والصوت (يلعلع)... كان ينقصني فقط زخات من الرصاص لدرجة أني شعرت بان المطرب، يريد ان يحرضني على الدخول في معركة ما هي الا لحظات، واذا بمطب في القطرانة لم ألمحه لشدة انسجامي في الاغنية ولكن السيارة طارت بي وهبطت امام (ملحمة)... انحرفت عن الطريق ولولا رحمة الله لدخلت في مكب (الملحمة) .

هناك أغنية اخرى (تبرق وترعدْ)... حين اسمعها اثناء القيادة أحس بالدنيا (تبرق وترعدْ) أمامي... وأحيانا لفرط الحماسه أتوترْ... وأحس بنبضي واتحرش بسائقي التكسيات... اشعر ان تنفيس الهيجان لابد ان يتم ختامه (بهوشه).

صدقوني ان لهذه الاغاني الحماسية جزءاً من اشعال الحميه في النفس وبالتالي الوصول لمرحلة (إدعس ع الصاجه) ومن ثم الدخول في تريلا.

لو ان الاذاعات خففت قليلا من بث هذه الاغاني ستقل حوادث السير.

اذا اردتم ان تتأكدوا من كلامي... فاحضروا أي اردني الى غرفة مغلقة.. ومن ثم قوموا باسماعه اغنية (تبرق وترعدْ) على الفور سيضع يده على الخاصرة إمّا لاخراج الشبرية او المسدس علما بانه لا يحمل شيئا، ولكن اثارة الحميه في النفس... يؤدي الى (الهيجان).

منذ ان زادت الاذاعات المحلية في الاردن زادت حوادث السير.. بصراحه نريد أغانٍي حماسية (ع البيانو)... (سوفت ميوزك)... علها تقلل من نسبة الحوادث.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

لو طاح الجملْ

في يوم المرأة.. أريد أن أكتب عن أمي.

قبل أعوام وفي مثل هذه الأيام كان التحضير على أشده.. للهجوم على بغداد.. وأتذكر ان أمي كانت مريضة جداً، ولكنها كانت تتابع الأخبار بشغف.. وكانت تسألني في كل يوم ''هجموا.. ولا بعدهم''.. فأجيبها ''بعدهم ما هجموا''.. اعترف لكم بأنها لم تكن تقرأ او تكتب ولكنها كانت قومية وتؤيد كل الأحزاب القومية.. وكانت حين تصلي تدعو في صلاتها للعرب، هي أصلاً لم تكن تقوى على الركوع لهذا.. كانت تصلي جالسة، لقد وصل السرطان إلى العظم ولم يعد جسدها يقوى على الحركة.

صدقوني انها كانت شرسة في قوميتها وكانت تناديني في الساعة السادسة صباحاً كي افتح لها التلفاز.. والسؤال نفسه يتكرر: ''هجموا ولا بعدهم''.. في ذلك الوقت كنت احتفظ ببعض الأغاني الحماسية وكنت في المساء، وفي ساعات الانتظار والترقب أدير قرص ''المسجل'' على اغنية تقول: ''يا قاع ترابك كافور... ع الساتر هلل شاجور''.

تحمست أمي ونسيت أوجاعها وأنا نسيت ألمي عليها.. وصرنا نراقب الشاشة ونحلم بالنصر.

انا كنت اشرح لها طبيعة المعركة كنت اقول لها إن ا لوضع غير متكافئ وكانت تجيبني: ''اللي الله معو لا تخاف عليه''... أيام عبرت ثم بدء الهجوم البري، ومن أجل اعطاء اكبر وقت للمتابعة صرنا نختصر الغداء الى اشياء خفيفة (سندويشات، قلاية بندورة) لم يكن هناك متسع للطبيخ فالأمة في امتحان صعب.. وأمي في امتحان صعب، كان السرطان قد استشرى في الجسد، وهي تريد ان تختم حياتها ولو على رائحة نصرٍ وليس نصراً كاملاً.. أفصحت لي ذات ليلةٍ بهذا الأمر واخبرتني أن المطلوب هو الصمود، فالصمود نصرْ والدتي لم تكن تجيد الكتابة أو القراءة كما قلت، ولكنها أجادت القومية باحتراف.. وكان لها تحليلات سياسية عميقة، فقد قالت لي ذات يوم حين سألتها عن الحال الذي ستؤول إليه الأمة إذا سقطت بغداد: ''وش نفع الجدي لو طاح الجملْ''.

أنا لم أفهم جيداً وطلبت منها التوضيح.. فأعادت على مسمعي المثل: (وش نفع الجدي لو طاح الجملْ)... أيام وأصبت بخيبة لم أصب في حياتي بها.. تردت صحة والدتي وأخبرني الطبيب أن العلاج لم يعد ينفع وأميركا دخلت بغداد..

آخر ما شاهدته هي على الشاشة، قصف وزارة الإعلام.. وآخر ما شاهدته منها حزن دفين على ما حدث.

ماتت أمي في اليوم الثاني لدخولها المستشفى، وسقطت بغداد في اليوم الثالث..

في يوم المرأة العالمي، فقدت عشيقتين لا أحلى ولا أجمل .. بغداد .. وأُمي..

أريد أن أقول في هذا اليوم: ''وش نفع الجدي لو طاح الجملْ''.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

سواريـــــــــه

أنا اقرأ الصحف يومياً.. هناك شيء - منذ عشرين عاماً - وأنا أراه مكتوباً في الصحيفة ولم أفهمه.. وهو أن الفنان ''س'' سيحيي حفلة (سواريه) في الأردن أو أن الفنان (توني ئطان) سيحيي حفلة (ماتنيه).

ماذا يقصدون بـ(سواريه) و(ماتينه) حفلاتنا كانت تنقسم إلى (سحجة) والسحجة هي التي تحتوي على (الدحيّة) وأيضاَ (سامرْ) وهذا الصنف معروف.. غناء يشبه (حداء الرعيان)، في البراري ومطلعه دائماً يكون (أول ما نبدا ونقول صلي ع محمد رسولي)..لدي سؤال هل يوجد شيء اسمه كوبليه في (السحجة)؟.

قبل عشرين عاماً سألت أبي هذا السؤال.. صدقوني اني لا اكذب بحرف واحد.. سألته بشغف وكانت الحفلة للمطرب اللبناني ''عصام رجي'' قال لي والدي وقتها بعد تفكير قصير جداً (السواريه) تعني انها حفلة مختلطة زلم ونسوان.. ثم فسّر لي الأمر بشكل أوضح وقال ''يعني هيزعيّه'' أمّا السواريه فهي مفصولة ''الحريم ع جال''، و''الزلم ع جال''.. كنت قد انهيت قراءة الاعلان للتو وكان في جريدة اسمها (صوت الشعب).. بعد ذلك أردت ان اطلع على تجربة والدي فسألته مرة اخرى: ''هل حضرت حفلات (سواريه) أو (ماتينه)''.

قال لي: طبعاً.. سميرة توفيق.. وأكد لي انه حضر حفلة (ماتينه) لسميرة توفيق وأخرى (سواريه)... ولأننا ما زلنا فتية صغاراً سألته ببراءة: ''كان في نسوان كثير''... اجابته كانت: النسوان (دوشرة)... و(دوشرة) في لغته تعني التهويل والمبالغة.

أصلا أنا لم أقتنع باجابته لانه كان يحب سميرة وفهد بلان وذياب مشهور وأظن ان هؤلاء لم يعقدوا حفلات كثيرة.

يحيرني الامر أريد ان أعرف ماذا تعني حفلة (سواريه) وماذا تعني (ماتنيه)... أنا أعرف حفلات (السالسا).... وأعرف حفلات الطرب الساهر وأعرف حفلات (النور) ولكن ذلك الامر يحيرني.

من شبّ على حفلات (السحجه) (والدحيّة)... و(الطخ لابو موزه) بالطبع سيتعب في معرفة هذه الانواع ولكني اريد اجابه من يعرف الفرق ارجو ان يرسل لي على بريدي الالكتروني..

وأعده بان يكون مقالي القادم (سواريه)... أنا اصلا لا اريد الكتابة بطريقة (الماتنيه).. (الزلم ع جال) و(الحريم ع جال)... أريد ان تكون مقالاتي (سواريه).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الحسين

أريد أن أكتب هذا الصباح عن الملك حسين.

في منتصف الثمانينات زار الملك الراحل الكرك، كنت صغيرا وقتها وأوقفنا الدراسة وخرجنا لاستقباله.. أتذكر بالقرب من الدوار الرئيسي في المدينة حدثت زحمة شديدة، تهافت الناس للسلام عليه... ولاني كنت صغيرا نحيل الجسد لم اقو وقتها على ان ادخل بين الحشود وأمسك يده...

رؤية الملك مهمة عندي، كان علي أن اراه.. خلعت حذائي ثم تشعبطت على عامود (الكهرباء) المنتصب على الرصيف... وأتذكر أني في تسلقي صعدت عاليا وحين أدرت رأسي شاهدت الملك.. كانت أمواج البشر تحيط به... وأظن ان السيارة كان نوعها مرسيدس (سلفر)... وهو صعد من فتحة السقف. صرخت مثلما كان الناس يرصخون (ابوعبدالله.. ابو عبدالله)..

أقسم انه لمحني وارتسمت على محياه الضحكة.. وعيوني كانت في عيونه تماما.. ثم لوّح لي (بيده)... نعم رفع رأسه ولوّح لي أنا بيده وأظن انه استغرب... كيف استطعت ان اصعد على العامود... أقسم لو ان الكهرباء صعقتني في ذلك الوقت لما خفت منها... فقد كان في قلبي شغف شديد أن اشاهد الملك..

لحظات فوجئت بأبي.. كان قد لمحني بين الحشود... حملني على أكتافه وأتذكر أن قدمي التصقت بابطيه، ثم سار بين الناس... أبي ربما علم أني اريد السلام على الملك مثل كل الناس فسار بي بين امواج البشر.. يا الله كم كان فيه من القوة.. وحين وصلنا اطراف السيارة حاول الحرس ابعاده لكنه اقترب.. واقتربت يدي من الملك وصافحته.. أتذكر ان ربطة العنق التي كان يرتديها الملك قد حُلّت.. والقميص تقطعت ازراره من عند (الأكمام).. الناس كانت تصعد الى اعلى السيارة وتعانقه وتشده.. وأتذكر اني لم أكن الطفل الوحيد الذي حمل على الاكتاف عشرات الاطفال سلموا وقتها على الملك.

امضيت عاما كاملا من عمري وانا احكي لرفاق الصف كيف صافحني الملك.. اخبرتهم بقصة (عامود الكهرباء) الذي تشعبطت عليه.. اخبرتهم كيف حملني ابي على اكتافه ووصلنا الملك والتصقت يدي بيده.. كان اعظم انجاز لي في السادس ابتدائي وما تلاه من سنوات الدراسة هو ان يدي لمست يد الملك.

وانا أشاهد هيكل.. تذكرت زيادة الملك للكرك، الفارق بين محمد حسنين هيكل والملك حسين هو ان هيكل يعلم الشعوب (الكره والشك).. ولكن الملك حسين علمني (الحب والاشتياق واليقين).

انا اصلا لم احب الملك حسين من روايات هيكل، ابي حملني اليه وصافحت يدي يد الملك.

مات الملك حسين وابي هو الآخر مات.. ولكن الغرام لا يموت ابدا.. حتى وان عاش الكره والشك على لسان هيكل.

ايها الحسين أتدري..

والله ما شاهدت صورتك على التلفاز او على الجدران.. الا عادت أكتاف ابي تحملني اليك.. وأقرأ على روحك الفاتحة والسلام.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

منصور النجار

أتذكر أول ''قصيدة'' حفظتها في حياتي كانت في الصف الثاني الابتدائي وتقول كلماتها: عمي منصور النجار *** يبدع في يده المنشار.

قلت لعمي اصنعلي *** بيتا للعبه هزّ الرأس وقال: أنا أهوى الاطفال بعد قليل رحت اليه سوّاها عمي منصور احلى من بيت العصفور.

حفظتها عن ظهر قلب، وفي اليوم الثاني طلبت مني المعلمة ان انشدها... أتذكر أني كنت طالبا نشيطا وحسن الهندام ولكن شكلي كان يشبه (المرسيدس) التي خلعت مراياها الجانبية نتيجة ارتطامها باسوار المنزل... والسبب ان الحلاق رفع (السوالف) الى ما فوق الاذان... أنشدتها وصفق لي الطلاب، ولكني في داخلي لم اكن مقتنعا بالانشاد لمنصور... اصلا من هو منصور، وهل من الممكن ان اذهب لنجار واقول له: اصنعلي بيتا للعبه؟! لعبتي كانت (عجل كاوتشوك) ... وهي لا تحتاج لمنزل.

أبي قال لي حين اكبر يجب ان اصبح ''دكتور'' لو كان عمي منصور طبيبا لانشدت له... ولكنه غير ذلك؟... صدقوني اني رفضت في اليوم الثاني الذهاب للمدرسة... قلت في داخلي اليوم سأنشد لمنصور النجار وغدا لمحمد الحلاق وبعد غد لجمعة الميكانيكي وربما بعدها سأنشد لفتحي... وفتحي كان سائق (بلنص).

في اليوم الثاني... وفي كتاب القراءة أعطتنا المعلمة درسا عن ''حسن الراعي'' وحسن هذا شاب يرعى مع القطيع في البر ويعزف على الشبابة... مفهومي عن المدرسة تغير كليا... رعيان ونجارين، لا يوجد في المنهاج ضباط ولا أطباء ولا حتى (وجوه العشاير).

بعد يومين.. وفي درس القراءة... قامت المعلمة بقراءة درس عن بائع حلوى اسمه (العم ابراهيم) وميزته انه يغطي الحلوى... حتى لا تتعرض للتلوث وقد قام بتقديم نصيحة لاحد الاطفال ومفادها ان يغسل يديه جيدا قبل اكل الحلوى .

اصلا كان عمري (7) سنوات والحلوى كلمة عامة، لهذا اردت ان أحدد المسألة بشكل دقيق فسألت معلمتي هل تقصدين (الهرايس)... بمعنى آخر هل العم ابراهيم (بياع الليمون) أجابت نعم.

في تلك اللحظة كرهت المدرسة فمنصور لا اعرفه وحسن راعي ايضاً.

للعلم كان لدى جدي راعٍ اسمه عبدالفتاح ايضاً.. عبدالفتاح لم يكن يعزف على الشبابة كان يدخن (جولد ستار).. والعم ابراهيم بائع (الليمون).. أي عم هذا الذي يتحدث عن الرعيان وباعة (الهرايس).

مناهجنا لم يكن فيها (مناسف) ولم تتحدث عن ضباط، ولم تذكر لنا شيئاً عن المحافظ.. علماً بأننا كنا نكن الاعجاب لسيارات الشرطة (والرنج روفر) العسكرية.. وكنا نحب رئيس البلدية.. فقد كان يتدخل في فضّ النزاعات التي تندلع في الاعراس.

كرهت المدرسة.. الشخصيات التي احببتها في الواقع لم تكن موجودة في المنهاج.. وصرت اسأل نفسي لماذا لا يتحدثون عن (الدكاترة) فأبي يريدني كذلك.

حين كبرت ظلت قصة منصور وحسن الراعي وابو ابراهيم بائع (الليمون) في ذهني.. ادركت حجم الغباء في مناهجنا فالطفل دائماً يحب النماذج الجميلة يحب الانتماء.. ويحب الاسطورة ويحب الخير ايضاً.. كان من الممكن ان نعلمه اشياء اجمل.. صحيح ان مهنة النجار محترمة.. ولكن هل يجب ان يحتوي المنهاج على نجارين ورعيان حتى تعلمه معنى قداسة المهنة.

منذ ذلك الوقت ومنصور النجار يطاردني في منشاره.. انا اصلاً لا اريد لعبة ولا اريد بيتاً للعب.

حين يتحدث هيكل عن الاردن.. نعجز ان نجد هيكل الاردني.. كي يرد عليه.. اتمنى لو ان لدينا مفكراً اردنياً على مستوى عربي كي يدافع عن الدولة وعرشها وتاريخها.. ولكن مناهجنا تحكي عن منصور وحسن لهذا.. لم تلد الجامعات الاردنية مفكراً عربياً والسبب هو (منصور النجار).

خلوّا منصور النجار يرد على هيكل (تا إنشوف).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

اخو خضرة

قبل أيام ذهبت إلى فاضل الحمود.. فاضل صديقي.. وقلت له: اسمع لدي صديق ألماني من أصل سوري ويريد تبديل رخصته الألمانية إلى أردنية.. قال لي فاضل بيك ''ابشر اخو خضرة''..

الأردنيون ما زالوا يسمون أبناء العشائر بنخوتهم.. مثلاً (المجالية) يقال عنهم خوات خضرة.. وهناك عشائر.. تكنى (خوات سلمى)... وأخرى (خوات هذله).. وعشائر نخوتها (اخوات حصّة).

حين عدت لتاريخ العرب وجدت أن السبب في هذه التسميات يعود إلى ان العرب كانوا يضعون اجمل فتاة على (هودج) الجمل واثناء المعركة يلتفون حولها ويقاتلون دفاعاً عنها.. وكانت (تنخاهم) في المعركة، وبالتالي يعتبرون القتال دفاعاً عن شرف القبيلة ويقال.. إن هذه العادة ظلت في القبائل العربية حتى مطلع القرن العشرين.

المهم جلسنا لدى فاضل الحمود.. وكلما جاء زائر، وعرفه فاضل عليّ قال لي الزائر: ''حياك الله اخو خضرة''.. حتى فاضل كان يستعمل المصطلح كثيراً.. : ''ايش تشرب اخو خضرة كيف الصحافة معك اخو خضرة''.

انهينا حديثنا وخرجنا.. جاري عربي الأصل ولكنه ولد وعاش كل حياته في المانيا وقرر اخيرا الاستقرار في الاردن سألني في الطريق عن عائلتي.. قال لي: هل جميع افراد الاسرة يعملون في الاعلام اجبته بالطبع لا.. انا الوحيد ثم صمت قليلاً وقال لي: طيب استاز اختك خضرة مشهورة كثير شو بشتغل.. الآنسة خضرة يخزي العين عنها الكل بعرفها.

صمت وفي لحظة تأمل قلت (راقصة باليه)..

اسمع يا فاضل اذا عدت اليك مرة اخرى فلا تناديني (اخو خضرة) ما اصعب ان تكون غريبا في وطنك!.

المشكلة ان بعضهم يعيشون معنا ويأكلون من الطعام نفسه ويستنشقون الهواء نفسه.. ولا يعرفون ماذا تعني كلمة ''اخو المدموزيل خضرة''.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

حكحكة

اليوم ستبث الحلقة الثانية من هيكل في هذا الاطار لي ملاحظات مهمة: لماذا يمضي هيكل وقته اثناء الحديث اما في (حك الخشم) او هرش الاذن... لقد تابعت الحلقة الماضية واكتشفت ان هيكل كل (34) ثانية يحك خشمه... وهي مرتبطة لديه بجملة: ''أنا هنا عاوز أئول حاجة مهمة''... راقبوا معي الحلقة القادمة... ستكتشفون انه يكرر هذه الجملة كثيرا... واذا قالها على الفور يقوم (بحك خشمه)... لو كان البرنامج يعرض على محطة انجليزية سينبهه المخرج الى هذا على الاقل سيقول له: ''ما يصحش كده يا حج محمد عيب... الناس تؤل ايه يا حج''.

في علم النفس أول دلالات القلق هي اما قضم الاصبع او هز القدم او (حك الخشم)... ولدى الغرب فان (حك الخشم) أو اخراج صوت اثناء قضم الطعام يعتبران من اكثر السلوكات التي تجعل الاخرين ينفرون من الشخص.

سأتابع الليلة الجزء الثاني... هو (سيتحكحك) وأنا (سأحك) معه... والاغرب من ذلك انه ايضا يقوم بشدّ أذنه... أغرب طريقة شاهدتها في حياتي.. لهرش الاذن.

صدقوني أني لا اقدم مقالا خاليا من المضامين ولكن على الاقل حين تخاطب ملايين العرب عبر شاشة تلفزيونية واسعة الانتشار أليس الاولى ان يتحلى الشخص بآداب الحديث.. واقلها ان يقلع عن (الحكحكة).

لاحظوا ان (اوبرا وينفري) مقدمة البرنامج الشهير (اوبرا) من المستحيل ان تحرك يديها اثناء مخاطبة الجمهور الاميركي.. او ان تقوم بحك (كشتها) والسبب في ذلك ان هذا السلوك مرتبط باحترام المشاهد واحترام الشاشة ايضاً.. لكن القصة لدى ''الحج محمد'' مختلفة.. راقبوا يده اليمنى.. فهي اشبه بيد اللحام (طالعة نازلة).

اقترح تغيير اسم البرنامج من ''مع هيكل.. تجربة حياة'' الى مع ''هيكل.. حكة خشم''.. واجزم انهم سيقومون هذا اليوم بوضع (محارم) للرجل.

ولا مانع من تغيير الموسيقى الخاصة بشارة البرنامج.. الى موسيقى ''حكحكني ع الخشمين شو هالجسارة..

اصلاً ما يفعله هيكل انه (يحك على جرب) للبعض ولأول مرة في التاريخ يكون (الحك) مدفوع الثمن..

عيب يا حج محمد ما يصحش كده.. يا راجل عاوز الناس تؤل عنك ايه.''.

بصراحة هذا المساء سأسمع فقط ولن اشاهد.. لأن حجم (الحكحكة) الذي يمارسه الرجل يجعلك تصاب (بالقرف).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

فـي الحديث عن (فيفي عبده)

زمان.. كانت ''نجوى فؤاد'' تتسيّد، الرقص الشرقي في العالم العربي.. وقد قال النقاد في هذا الباب، إن لنجوى أذناً خاصة تستطيع أن تترجم اللحن كحركة.

أرجو من القارئ أن لا يفهم المسألة في اطار التهكم ولكنها تقع في باب الاشارة إلى أقدم الفنون.. المهم أن (الست نجوى) برزت في نهاية السبعينيات وبداية الثمانينيات، واستطاعت أيضاً ان ترقص على الآلات الكهربائية.. فادخال (الاورغ) مثلا اضاف إلى (الهزّ) رونقاً خاصاً.. ناهيك عن انها كانت تفضل الرقص (حافية القدمين).

نهاية الأمر أن نجوى قد تركت زعامة الرقص الشرقي.. وبرزت فتاة جميلة، استطاعت ان تخلف نجوى وهي (فيفي عبده).. والأهم أنها استطاعت ان تضيف الى هذا الفن تقنيات ليست مرتبطة بالخصر.. بل بهز الاكتاف فقد قيل عن (فيفي عبده)... انها رقصت بدون أن تربط (منديلاً) على الخصر.. واعتمدت على مبدأ الاكتاف في الرقص اكثر من الخصر.. والاهم ان فيفي استطاعت ايضا ان ترقص بالحذاء.. ناهيك عن انها اثرت الجانب الاجتماعي للراقصة لا بل صبغته بالتوبة.

فهي كما معروف عنها.. اصبحت تموّل ما يسمى في مصر (موائد الرحمن) وأيضاً.. ذهبت لاداء العمرة.

حتى نجوى فؤاد، حين تركت المهنة ارتدت (الإشار)... وامضت جزءا من حياتها في اداء اعمال الخير.. والسؤال: هل من الممكن ان ترتدي الراقصة ثوب العفاف.

انا لا استطيع ان افتي في المسائل الشرعية.. ولكن فيما مضى كانت برزت ظاهرة تميزت بها الراقصات .. فبعد مسيرة فنية.. حافلة بالليالي الحمراء والطرب ترتدي الراقصة الحجاب وتصبح عفيفة.. وامرها يعلمه الله.

من الزاوية التاريخية لمهنة (هزّ الخصر) نلاحظ ان ثمة انقلاباً على المفاهيم.. يصل إلى حد ان تصاب الراقصة بازدواج الشخصية.

ما دام ان محمد حسنين هيكل اثبت لنا في آخر حلقة انه طبيب نفسي يا ترى ما هو رأيه في إلباس الجسد ثوب العفاف بعد رحلة هز خصر عمرها (30) عاما.. اظن ان رأيه سيكون.. ''أنا هنا عاوز ائول حاجه مهمة أوي.. متعلقة بالسياق التاريخي لصلاح نصر والست سعاد حسني واعتماد خورشيد وهي أنوّ... الهزّ ده.. كان في مراحل.. مرحلة (روجرز).. وبعديها جت مرحلة.. يعني ائدر ائول (الست فيفي).. اصلي الست فيفي طيبه أوي..''.

وودت أن اقول كلمة: ''فيفي عبده تبقى أشرف.. على الأقل (الطبال) حين ترقص يكون خلفها مباشرة.. ولكن أين الطبال في هز (الحج محمد)..

''انت مش حتروح العمرة يا حج ولا إيه..''.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عن سعد والعربية

أريد أن أكتب عن سعد السيلاوي.. وأؤكد انه شُفيَّ تماماً من ارتفاع الكوليسترول واليورك اسيد.

يوم الخميس الماضي بث تقريراً على (العربيّة) عن معركة الكرامة... وأظهر تسجيلاً للراحل الحسين وهو يقول معلّقاً على حرب الـ67: ''ان عبدالناصر قال له: اذهب وقبل يد جونسون كي يعيد الضفة الغربية.. ثم صمت الحسين واكمل حديثه قائلاً: ''احنا ما بنقبل ايد احد''.

قال سعد في التقرير إن الكرامة هي المعركة الوحيدة الأكثر خسارة في الأرواح والمعدات والتي خاضها الجيش الإسرائيلي ضمن حروبه العديدة مع العرب.

لا أظن أن أحداً في قناة العربيّة دقق في التقرير او شطب منه جملة او أعاد المونتاج.. لانه حقيقي وواقعي، ويتحدث عن قصة قومية كلها بطولة.. ولكن هل تقبل قنوات أخرى ومراسلون آخرون أن يقولوا ما قاله سعد.

لا أحد طلب مني أن أكتب عن الأردن ولا أظن أن أحداً دفع سعد السيلاوي كي يعد تقريراً عن الكرامة.. ولكن مشكلتنا في الذين يطلب منهم ان يهاجمونا وان نوضع عنوةً في موقع الدفاع.

قناة محترمة مثل العربيّة، ومنذ أن بدأ بثها لم تخدش الأردن بكلمة واحدة ولو خيّر سعد السيلاوي بين أن يرمي المايكروفون وبين أن يدخل في لعبة التواطؤ أو تزييف الحقائق سيرمي المايكروفون.. ومثله سيفعل ''سعد العجمي'' مراسل العربيّة في الكويت وأنا أعرف سعد شخصياً.

سعدنا.. وسعد الكويت.. وكنّا نشاهد الزميل ''سعد العجمي''، يبث من أمام فندق الماريوت في الكويت ويشدّد على أن أمير البلاد عازم على أن تنجح القمة وأن تحدث المصالحة.. أثناء عقد القمة العربية في الكويت.

حتى السعد الثالث (سعد حتّر) مراسل (البي.بي.سي) في عمان له نفس التوجه والكل يعرف أنه في حياته المهنية لم يخدش وطنه بجملة او حرف.. والسبب بسيط ان هؤلاء الناس تعنيهم أوطانهم أكثر من ان تظهر صورهم أو أصواتهم على الشاشات أو عبر الأثير.

بالمقابل، فثمة من يتشكلون في أمزجتهم وضمائرهم بحسب ما يريده مالك ''القناة'' او العقل المدبر لها.

سرّني تقرير العربيّة للزميل (سعد السيلاوي) يوم الخميس الماضي.. هو لم يكن تقريراً كان رداً.. ومشروعاً، أثار في ذهني اسئلة عن حاجتنا لمنبر إعلامي بحجم العربيّة يتحرى الصدق ويؤسس للأخوّة.. ويبعث بالأردن عبر الأثير كرسالة تسامح وصفاء وعروبة.

ثمة رابط بين سعد السيلاوي وسعد العجمي وسعد حتر.. وهو ان وجوههم (سَعَدْ).. ولديهم أخلاق.. هل قلت أخلاق؟ أقصد بالإضافة للخلق الشخصي أيضاً لديهم خُلق وطني نبيل.

من أين نشتري للآخرين يا سعد أخلاقاً إذاً.. لو كانت تشترى لاشتريناها!.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

باص الملكية

الوحيد الذي لا يخلف مواعيده في الأردن هو ''باص'' الملكية الأردنية.. أتذكره لونه أسود والسائق يرتدي ربطة عنق.. وثمّة صبايا يجلسن في الكراسي الخلفية.. هن المضيفات.

زمان حين كنت في الـ(15) كنت أقف عند بوابة منزلنا.. بصراحة كنت أعرف موعده.. كان يحضر مضيفة جميلة، يا ترى من أين أتت من (كوالالمبور)!.. (نيويورك)!.. (باريس)..! أنا كنت وقتها استعمل باص المؤسسة أقصد مؤسسة النقل العام، وكان يحمل (أم تهاني).. ومعروف عن أم تهاني أنها قادمة من ماركا وذاهبة باتجاه (ياجوز) كانت تحمل في يدها ضمة (سبانخ) أو (زهرة).. بالمقابل باص المؤسسة.. أحضر جارتنا المضيفة.. وهي تحمل حقيبة سفر. وثمة فارق بين (ضمة السبانخ) وحقيبة الماكياج، وبين القدوم من (بروكسل) والذهاب إلى (حي الونانات - ماركا الجنوبية).

أظن أن المضيفات كنّ يتحدثن في الباص عن الرحلة أظن أن سوزان كانت تخرج علبة العطر الفرنسي التي اشترتها من (ميامي).. وتحكي لزميلتها (سوسن) عن ثمنها.. بالمقابل أم تهاني كانت تخرج (كيلو باميا).. وتؤكد لجارتها في باص المؤسسة (ام فتحي) .. أن الباميا (البعل) أطيب من (المرويّة).

قلبي (بهفّ) حين أشاهد باص الملكية أنا اصلاً طموحي في الحياة يتلخص في ان أقود هذا الباص يوماً أريد أن أوصل جميع المضيفات اللواتي يعملن على خط لندن.. وهناك فارق بين خط لندن.. وخط (النزهة).

أريد أن اسمع عن تفاصيل الرحلة.. وأشمّ العطر الفرنسي.. والزي.. للعلم زمان كان الزي أسود الان اصبح أحمر اريد ايضا.. ان اضع (ليلى) على باب المنزل مباشرة.. ليلى كانت رحلتها طويلة.. كانت قادمة من (شيكاغو) وبما انني سائق (نخونجي) سأحمل لها الحقيبة.. وسأسألها.. يا ليلى هل واجهتم مطبات قوية في الرحلة؟!.

صدقوني اني حين كنت صغيراً.. حفظت مواعيد قدوم الباص عن ظهر قلب... كان طموحي أن اكون السائق.. للعلم لدي (محورين) هل يرضى سامر المجالي بتعييني.

في رحلة العمر نحمل من الهمّ ما تحمل هل يوجد أردني لا يحمل الهمّ..؟ إلاّ سائق باص الملكية هو الوحيد الذي يحمل (الحلوات) إلى منازلهن..!!.

''حطوني سايق بالملكية''.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عن زيد الرفاعي

ما الذي يفعله زيد الرفاعي الآن..؟.

لحظة كتابتي هذا المقال أظنه.. الآن يرتدي ربطة العنق للذهاب إلى مجلس الأعيان ويطمئن على أحفاده ويسأل عن أحوالهم وأجزم أن بعض المكالمات.. تأتيه من أصدقاءٍ قدامى وتشدّ على يده.. ثمّة شيء آخر يفعله في الثامنة صباحاً ايضاً وهو أنه يبحث عن (نظارته). ''أبو سمير''، كثيراً ما يفقد النظّارة... ربما سيضعها ليراقب وجهه في المرآة وأعرف أن الشيب قد بلغ أقصاه والعمرُ استبد.. ولكن الرضى سيد الموقف.

هذا رجل، يمثل جيلاً ومرحلة.. جيلاً صفته (الرزانة).. ومرحلة صفتها الدمّ... وكاد ان يكون زيد الرفاعي شهيداً، فالطلقة الغادرة التي استهدفت وصفي، والشهادة التي داهمت هزاع كان له نصيب أيضاً من الطلقة ومن الاستهداف.. ولكن رحمة الله شاءت أن تكون الطلقة في اليد اليمنى وإذا صافحت الرجل ستكتشف أن هذه الرصاصة تركت في يده.. أثراً ولكنها لم تنل من صبره ووفائه للأردن والحسين.. فقد تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال في السبعينيات.

أعود إلى السؤال: ما الذي يفعله (أبو سمير) لحظة كتابتي هذا المقال..؟ هل اكتفى الهاتف من المكالمات..؟ أنا لا أظن ذلك ولكنه الآن يجهز نفسه للذهاب إلى مجلس الأعيان وقد تطلب منه (أم سمير) أن لا يتأخر في العودة.. فالأحفاد والأولاد سيكونون على المائدة اليوم.. والمائدة اليوم ليست كموائد أمس، حين كان الأردن مهدداً في أمنه، والدنيا عصف.. والمذياع لا يحمل سوى أخبار الحرب. تحدث (أبو سمير) أمس على شاشة التلفاز.. وحين كان الرجل في قلب الحدث وفي المسؤولية كنّا أطفالاً صغاراً نسمع بالاسم دون أن نعرف شيئاً عن الدنيا وأهلها.

ولكن أول أمس، لم أشعر بالرضا مثلما أذاقه زيد الرفاعي لكل أردني وأردنية.. وإذا قلنا أنه خرج للرد على هيكل سنظلمه.. هو خرج ليفتح كتاباً أبيض عن مرحلة كان القلب فيها أبيض.. خرج أيضاً لكي يعلن رضاه عن رحلة عمره، وعن سنوات.. كان هو ومن في جيله يؤسسون (المدماك) الأول لدولة لا يخبو جمرها.. ولا تنكسر أحلام الرجال فيها.

يقولون إن الصيف السياسي سيكون هذا العام حاراً.. لكن زيد الرفاعي يؤمن بالربيع أكثر.. وأظن أن نيسان سيكون هذا العام جميلاً على (أبو سمير) وعلينا..

فالذي أشاع الربيع حجة دامغة ولسان سليط وقلب لا يعرف الخوف.. وعرّى كل الوجوه المستعارة دون ان يلتفظ بكلمة أو جملة نابية.. هو نيسان السياسة الجميل.. ونيسان الموقف وربيع العمر.

أريد أن أختم بجملة واحدة لدولة (زيد الرفاعي) وهي: أمدّ ا لله في عمرك.. فما زال في السياسة وأهلها رجال يملكون هيبة.. ووقاراً ووطناً.. ويملكون أكثر ما يملكون.. دمّاً أردنيّاً يسري في العروق.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

لقلقــــه

اريد ان اعقد ''ورشة عمل''.. طبعا هذه الورشات لا تحتاج ابدا ''لعمالة وافدة''.. هي تحتاج لكم هائل من (الثرثرة) فقط.. ورشة عمل بعنوان ''العمل النسوي في الوقت المسوي''.. وقد احتاج الى خبير يعرض ما لديه من دراسات.

اريد ايضا مؤتمرا بعنوان ''حورية.. ما لها وما عليها''.. للعلم هذه الجملة تتردد كثيرا فهم يقولون (التشريعات الحافظة لحقوق العمالة الوافدة ما لها وما عليها)... واحيانا يستعملونها في مؤتمرات من شاكلة قوانين حماية المستهلك ما لها وما عليها.

انا لا تهمني هذه الاشياء تهمني حورية سنضعها في المنتصف وثم نبحث في قضيتها.. وطرف يقول ما عليها وآخر ما لها.

تعجبني ايضا جلسات ''العصف الفكري'' فأحيانا تقول الصحف إن جلسة (عصف فكري) عقدت في ''البحر الميت''... لا اعرف لماذا حين اقرأ هذا العنوان يتبادر الى ذهني ان هناك ''هوشة حدثت''.. اتذكر اننا عقدنا ذات يوم جلسة عصف فكري حول الاردن ودوره في القضية الفلسطينية، وكان معنا شاب اسمه ''فتحي'' وقال معلقاً على الحديث: ''اسرائيل بطلت تستحي.. مثل اللي شمرّت.. الخ'' لا داعي لاكمال الجملة.. ولكن هل يقع رأي فتحي في باب العصف الفكري؟.

احياناً نسمع عن جلسات حوارية.. ويقال في متن الخبر الذي تنشره الصحف ان هذه الجلسات قد خرجت بمجموعة من التوصيات.. واكدت.. وثمنّت ونوّهت .. لدي في هذا الباب سؤال مهم الى اين تذهب التوصيات للأدراج واحياناً لسلة المهملات.

في بلادنا اذا فتحت الصحف صباحاً فستكتشف ان نصف الاخبار اما عن ورشة عمل او مؤتمر متخصص او جلسة حوارية او عصف فكري.. اقترح انشاء وزارة معنية بشؤون الثرثرة بالعامية اللقلقة.. وبالعامية العتيقة ''اللهوجة'' .. يا الله كم ننفق من جهد على (اللهوجة).



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

نفد .. صبري

قبل ايام جاءتني مهندسة، كانت قد ادت قسم نقابة المهندسين للتو.. قالت استاز: ''خلوني اقسم ع شغلات ما بعرفها'' سألتها.. فتبين لي انهم طلبوا منها ان تقسم على مقاومة التطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني وعدم التعامل معه ومقاطعة أي جهة او فرد يتعامل معه.

بالمقابل حين يتحدث ''صبري اربيحات'' في محاضرة له عن الثقافة ويرفض ما اصطلح عليه ثقافة الاخوان (تثور ثائرة) الدنيا عليه.. ولكن ان تدخل ثقافة الاخوان ضمن قسم نقابة المهندسين فالامر عادي جداً.

الم يأتِ انشاء نقابة المهندسين بقرار من الحكومة.. الم يصادق على قانونها بتصويت نيابي.. اليس من الواجب على مؤسسة اردنية تعمل في المجال المهني او السياسي او الاجتماعي احترام مواثيق الدولة.. ومعاهداتها وهيبتها.

المهندسة التي جاءتني.. لم تعرف على ماذا اقسمت وتظن ان هذا الامر هو توجه رسمي للدولة.. وعمرها (23) عاماً فقط، وزرع في ذهنها ان اسرائيل عدوة وانا اتفق مع ذلك، فالكل يعرف ان اسرائيل ''عدوة'' ولكن ثمة فارق بين ان نعرف العدو الصهيوني من خلال التراكمات التاريخية والثقافة الشعبية، والعلاقة الاردنية الفلسطينية.. والميراث العسكري لأهلنا.. وبين ان نعرفه من خلال الثقافة السياسية الاخوانية في نقابة المهندسين.

هم متاح لهم ثقافة مجابهة التطبيع ومجابهة الحكومات والتصفيق لفلان وعلان.. ولكن صبري ليس متاحاً له ان يتحدث عن الثقافة كوزير للثقافة.

يكفي.. الى وهنا ويكفي لم يعد من مجال لاكمال الحديث.



Hadimajali@hotmail.com 


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

تعاقدية

اجرت الزميلة هلا العدوان تحقيقاً في الرأي قالت فيه: ان افتقار المزارعين الى الزرعات التعاقدية وربط الانتاج بالطلب من ابرز المعوقات امام التسويق الزراعي الناجح (انتهى الاقتباس).

انا اعرف ان الزراعة تصنف الى (بَعْل) ومروية اما التعاقدية فلا اعرف عنها شيئاً.. وقد قيل فيما مضى ان وزير الزراعة الحالي هو اول من اسس الزراعة التعاقدية في الاردن.

هل سيختلف طعم (الفليفلة الحلوة) حين تزرع على الطريقة (التعاقدية)؟.

هل هذا الامر سيسهل على السيدات (خرط الكوسا) يجب عدم اغفال مسألة مهمة ايضاً هنا وهي الباذنجان لدي مشكلة معه.. فهو (بشرب زيت كثير) اذا زرعناه على الطريقة التعاقدية هل سيخف (شرب الزيت).

للعلم.. سمعت سيدة في سوبرماركت امس تقول للبائع: وين الكوسا المقور قال لها البائع: المقور، خلصت .. اصابني ذهول شديد هل وصلنا لمرحلة انتاج كوسا مقور تبين فيما بعد ان هناك مصنعاً (لتقوير) الكوسا، ويوجد فيه مجموعة كبيرة من العاملات وقد قيل ان انتاجه يصل الى (100) الف (حبة) كوسا في الاسبوع الواحد.. وعلمت ان اشتراطات التعيين في هذا المصنع تتطلب خبرة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات في (التقوير).

منذ اشهر وانا ابحث عن احد كي يفسر لي معنى الزراعة التعاقدية وهل هناك علاقة بين هذا النوع وبين حجم حبة البندورة..

هذا الصباح احتسيت القهوة عند الشيخ (سلطان العدوان) وسألته عن الزراعة.. الشيخ سلطان كان رئيس اللجنة الزراعية في مجلس ال (89) وقد امضى (60) عاماً من عمره مزارعاً اضافة لشغله منصب وزير ورئيس للنادي الفيصلي قال لي: (الزراعة ارض والارض وطن).

كيف سنحصل على زراعة.. واراضي وادي الاردن.. لم يصدر بها (قواشين) تمليك بعد.. واكبر مزارع الاغوار يملكها من يسكن خارجها الاصل حتى تحصل على انتاج زراعي وفير وعلى زراعة جيدة.. ان تمنح ابن المنطقة اولوية الامتلاك واولوية الماء.. واولوية الرعاية..

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

يا سعدون..

زغيرون يا بعد أهلنا ع فراقك شلون.

نذرٍ لأخيط عيوني لمن يرجعون..

صديقي سعدون جابر، كان يسكن هنا في عمان ولكنه غادر مع عائلته إلى سورية واتذكر اننا يوما ذهبنا للبحر الميت معاً.. وقال لي سعدون: ''باوع باوع.. فلسطين استاز عبدالهادي''.. ''باوعت''.. وإذا بفلسطين أمامي.

كيف يحمل القلب جرحين.. سعدون الجرح الأول وفلسطين جرح ثانٍ قلت لسعدون: أتراها من ضفاف دجلة.. أيضاً.. مثلما تراها من شاطئ البحر الميت.. فقال لي: ''شلون ما اشوفها هي بِنُصّ دجلة''.

(9) نيسان قادم.. وانا اريد ان اشاهد سعدون جابر وان اسمع منه:.

''زغيرون يا بعد أهلنا ع فراقك شلون.

نذرٍ لأخيط عيوني لمن يرجعون''.

اتدري يا سعدون لو عادت بغداد.. سأجعل أغنيتك أمرا واقعا واخيط ''عيوني''.

ماذا سنكتب في (9) نيسان..

هل أكتب انا مع العملية السياسية ومع ان يقرر الشعب العراقي مصيره..؟ هل اكتب انا مع سعدون جابر ولي (نذر) اقسمت به على مسمع فتية من العراق وهو اني سأخيط العيون.. هل أكتب اني حين اصعد ادراج المكتب واسمع صوتا اشبه بالهمس يأتيني من مكتب ''حمورابي'' لجاري العراقي وهو يقول: ''ايه يا ابو كاظم ادلل عيني.. ادلل'' يذوب القلب على ايام امضيتها في فنادق بغداد تائها ابحث عمن يقلني الى (الكرّادة).. صدقوني ان جملة (ادلل عيني).. اجمل حين تقال في بغداد.. انا اعذر بدر شاكر السياب حين قال: الشمس في بلادي اجمل من سواها.. والظلام حتى الظلام هناك اجمل فهو يحتضن العراق''.

سعدون نحتاج لقليل من البكاء انا وأنت.. نحتاج لأن نغني معاً انا بصوتي النشاز وانت بشدوك العراقي الاصيل ''اللي مضيع ذهب بسوق الذهب يلقاه.. واللي مضيع حبيب.. سنه وينساه لكن اللي مضيع وطن وين الوطن يلقاه..

لو طرحت اغنيتك في القمة الاخيرة يا سعدون وطرحت سؤالك القاتل عليهم: ''اللي مضيع وطن وين الوطن يلقاه..'' ترى ماذا ستكون الاجابة؟!.

يا سعدون يومياً التقي بالعراقيين في عمان وأشاهد عيوناً سوداً من الكاظمية.. ومزينة بالكحل ايضاً صدقني لا تستفز قلبي ولا تحرك فيّ شيئاً.. أتدري لماذا؟! لأن الحب اذا ولد على ارض العراق أجمل واللحن هناك اجمل والعيون السود.. اذا (ضيعت) وطنك ستجده فيها.

9 نيسان قادم.. هذا ليس تاريخاً ابدا ولكنه رجل ذبحنا من الوريد الى الوريد.. ''نذر لأخيط عيوني لمن يرجعون.. ألظم انت الخيط في الابرة وانا سأفعلها..'' يا سعدون ''بس هم يرجعون..''







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ملحق الرياضة

اكثر العناوين التي تلفت انتباهي هي الموجودة في ملحق الرياضة..يقولون: الدوري بلون الربيع وهذه اشارة الى ان فريق الوحدات قد تصدّر الدوري.. واحيانا يضع الزميل سمير جنكات عناوينً من شاكلة ''النسر الأزرق ينشب مخالبه في النمر الاحمر''.. واحيانا: ''قذيفة مؤيد دمّرت الدبابة البقعاوية''.

الزملاء في الرياضة شعراء بمعنى الكلمة.. لديهم خيال خصب وصور بلاغية دقيقة في اختيار العناوين.

ذات مرة لفت انتباهي عنوان يقول ''الماكنة الفيصلاوية تطحن النسيج الزملكاوي''، المهم في الامر ان العناوين يوجد فيها ربيع ومدافع وقذائف وصواريخ.. يوجد بها كل شيء.

يسجّل للمرحوم نظمي السعيد انه اول من ابتكر هذه العناوين في ملاحق الرياضة حيث كان محترفا جدا في اختيار العنوان الذي يشدّ القارئ إليه.

نريد ان نسقط خيال الزملاء في الرياضة.. على خيال الزملاء الذين يقومون بتغطية البرلمان.. بحيث تكتب اخبار البرلمان على الشكل التالي ''الرحيمي يفجّر قذيفة في احضان الكتلة الوطنية''.. او مثلا: ''عطية يسجّل سؤالاً للحكومة من بعد 18مترا في الزاوية اليمنى''.

ماذا لو قلنا .. ''الدغمي يقذفها لولبيّة ملتفة تستقر في الشباك''.

والأخبار السياسية ايضا بحيث يصبح خبر الرئاسة على الشكل التالي: ''الرئيس يحسمها بالترجيحية''.

بصراحة.. يعجبني خيال الزملاء في القسم الرياضي، فهو خصب ومليء بالبلاغة.. هل قلت البلاغة اصلا حين تغيب البلاغة من مقالات الصحف تجدها في كرة القدم..

وحين اسمع مداخلات النواب ولغة بعض المذيعين في برامجنا التلفزيونية صرت اتمنى ارسالهم دورة لغة لدى سمير جنكات، مدير الرياضة في ''الرأي''.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

يا حسرتي

في بلادنا.. حين يتعلق الامر بانهيار جدار استنادي لعمارة في جبل النصر..فإن الصحف تكتب والامانة تتخذ اجراءات.. ويصدر الدفاع المدني تقريراً في الحادث.. من اجل جدار ستهتز الدنيا.. واذا انقلب صهريج محمل بـ(الفيول) على طريق الزرقاء فسيهرع المحافظ ومدير السير.. وستقول الصحف إن الحادث ناتج عن السرعة.

كل ما أطلبه ان يتم التعامل مع مقالي بالجديّة نفسها التي يتم التعامل فيها مع مخالفة سير جائرة او جدار استنادي سقط سهواً. او حتى شكوى عن (ماسورة) مياه مكسورة.

امس اوجعني قلبي وانا استمع لبرنامج اسمه (وانت مروح) على إذاعة محلية.. اسمع مشروع (لبننة) إعلام ولعب ودغدغة بمشاعر المراهقين.. وسؤالهم عن اسم مدير أعمال (إليسا)..؟.

وعن اعجاب دانا بالمذيع.. قالت له بالحرف الواحد: ''انت مثلي الاعلى''..حتى لو كان الامر ترفا او استهلاكا على الاقل لا يصل الى ان تنظم وعلى الهواء مواعيد غرامية وتعطى ارقام تلفونات.

اعرف هذه المرة الثالثة التي اكتب فيها عن الموضوع.. واعرف ان الذوق العام ليس مباحا للخدش وان هناك مؤسسة اسمها (هيئة المرئي والمسموع) يجب ان تراقب وتضع حدّاً.. ولكن لا الهيئة تحركت.. ولا حتى الحياء العام نفسه شكا من الخدش.. هل صارت هواية بناتنا الحديث مع (مازن) على الهواء وذكاؤهن يقتصر على معرفة اسم مدير اعمال (عاصي الحلاني).. والذهاب في رحلة مع (مازن) الى رم.

اتمنى ان يحظى مقالي من هيئة المرئي والمسموع على الأقل ولو بنصف الاهتمام الذي تحظى به (ماسورة) مكسورة في شارع مكة.. صرنا نخجل من ادارة قرص مذياع السيارة حين نصعد مع زوجاتنا في الصباح لأن ثمّة اختا فاضلة تقدم نصائح للنساء عن كيفية التخلص من الكرش ومعالجة ترهلات (الثدي).. وعن اسباب عدم انتظام (الدورة).. واخ آخر فاضل يطلب من (دانا) ان تأتي الى الاذاعة وتشاركه في تقديم برنامجه (وانت مروح).

لسنا نحن اصحاب المواقع الإلكترونية ولا كُتّاب المقالات ولا العاملين في الأسبوعيات من حطّم الإعلام ولوّث الذوق.. بل الذي لوّثه هم الذين صدّروا لنا (الغنج) والترف وفرضوا علينا (عاصي الحلاني).. و(سيمون اسمر) و(طوني حدشيتي)..وغيرهم.. بعد يومين ستصادف ذكرى سقوط بغداد واظن ان هناك اغنية ستصدر (لطوني ئطان) واظن ان اغنية طوني ستناقش على مسامع المراهقين.. في غفلة ''من جرح'' ادمى الفؤاد العربي وقطع في قلوبنا الأوردة.

الاخ الفاضل سيتحدث غداً عن المقال مثلما فعل اكثر من مرة وسيقول بالحرف الواحد: ''في ناس كتير بغاروا من الشهرة والنجاح.. ونحنا بنحب الاردن كتير لانو بلد ''مهزوم'' كتير وعم بنحبوا زي ما بنحب انفسنا''.

اذا كان يسمعني وزير الاتصال والاعلام.. فأرجو ان يقرأ ما كتبت وسأرسل له بعضا من رسائل وردتني لأناس يقولون إننا نخجل من زوجاتنا حين نصعد السيارات لان اثير اذاعاتنا موزع بين اخت فاضلة مهتمة بازالة الدهون في الارداف واخ مهتم باعطاء رقم موبايله على الهواء.

ارجوكم اعطوا لحديثي اهمية بنفس الاهمية التي تعطى لعامود كهرباء غير منار... او (لمنُهل) فتح تدفق الماء غطاءه.. او حتى لمخالفة سير جائرة.. او حتى لقلاب حصمة.. فرّغ حمولته في مكان ممنوع.

يا حسرتي .. وهل املك غير كلمة يا حسرتي.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

إعلان تجاري

هناك إعلان يعرضه أحد (الراديوهات) المحلية.. وفكرته ان احدهم سرق سيارة وتتم متابعته من قبل جهاز الأمن العام.. ثم يتم عرض اصوات اجهزة الاتصال واحد الجنود يخاطب الضابط المسؤول قائلاً: ''يا سيدي ضبطنا السيارة''.. وبعد ذلك يتقدم أفراد المجموعة ثم يلقون القبض على السارق.. ويخاطب السارق الجندي قائلاً: ''بحبها يا سيدي''.. فيرد عليه الجندي: ''إذا بتحبها روح ع الشركة وادفع (127) دينارا شهريا وبدون دفعة مقدمة شامل الصيانة المجانية والترخيص والتأمين واشتريها''.

بعد انتهاء الإعلان يتم بث اغنية ''الأمن العام والله زلام''... حين نرسل ابناءنا لجهاز الأمن العام.. لا نرسلهم لفرض.. استعمال ادوارهم الامنية في اعلان سيارة.. اظن اننا نرسلهم كي يصبح لديهم انضباط ومسؤولية ولكي يساهموا في حماية انفسهم وحماية مجتمعهم.. ولكن لا اظن ان القانون يسمح لهم بالمشاركة في اعلان تجاري او حتى ان يتم تقمّص ادوارهم لغير الغرض الأمني.

هذا الامر له دلالات خطيرة.. فالإعلان التجاري هدفه الربح والترويج وزيادة المبيعات.. ولكن الدور الامني لجهاز محترم وكبير مثل الامن العام.. لا يقع في باب الربح او زيادة المنتوجات او تحقيق اعلى المبيعات وانما يقع في باب آخر.. واجزم ان الامر مرّ بشكل عادي.. ولم يلحظ احد ان هناك صورة جميلة (للصّ) في الاعلان وصورة تجارية لرجل الامن تشبه صورة مندوب المبيعات.

امس كتبت عن الاذاعات المحلية وكان الاولى بايقاف اعلاناتها المسيئة او برامجها (المايصة)... بالمقابل يتغاضى الاعلام الرسمي عن ذلك ويوقف اهم برنامج تلفزيوني يربط المواطن بالمسؤول.. ويمارس المكاشفة والصراحة وهو (وجهاً لوجه لصديقنا وزميلنا العزيز (سميح المعايطة).

اتمنى من ادارة العلاقات العامة في الامن العام ان تتنبه لهذا الاعلان خصوصا وانه يبث على اذاعة موجتها مملوكة لمؤسسة نعتز بها.. وان يتم ايقافه.. فالمراهق الذي يستمع له او حتى السائح يظن من الوهلة الاولى ان ثمة ادوارا تجارية لرجال الامن.. في الاردن.

لبنان البلد الاكثر انفتاحاً في العالم العربي لا يتم استعمال زي الأمن أو الدرك لديهم في إعلان تجاري ويحاولون حتى في خطابهم الاعلامي ان يحيّدوا المؤسسات الامنية.. والعالم العربي كله وليس لبنان وحدها يعطي هيبة ووقاراً لرجل الامن.. بالمقابل نحن نملك تناقضا غريباً فالاذاعة التي انتجت اكثر من مئة اغنية وطنية تعود لكي تستعمل ما نعتز به في اطار اعلاني تجاري.

لا اريد رمي الكلام لمجرد ملء الورق.. ولكني اطلب ان يتم التدقيق في هذا الاعلان والذي يبث في اليوم الواحد اكثر من (30) مرة.. واذا كان يخدم الغرض التجاري ولا يسيء لصورة الامن.. فأنا سأعتذر عن مقالي ولكن اذا ثبت انه عكس ذلك اطالب بمنع بثه فقط واجزم انه يسيء.

على كل حال لا أعرف كيف أنتج هذا الاعلان وهل مصممه ذكي جداً أم انه غير ذلك.. في النهاية سيبررون المسألة على انها مجرد اعلان والقصة لا تحتمل.. نحن اصلاً لا نخطئ ابداً.. من قال اننا نخطيء.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

انتحار

امس كنت اراقب مشهد محاولة انتحار الفتاة من فوق مبنى قريب (لدوار الداخلية) لم انظر الى الفتاة بقدر ما لفت انتباهي سلوك الناس الذين حضروا لمتابعة المشهد.

احدهم احضر اطفاله معه، كان يرتدي البيجاما، والمهم ان الاطفال كانوا فرحين.. والرجل كان يبث لزوجته عبر الموبايل.. كان يقول لها: ''لسه ما نطّت''.. وكان ثمة حوار يندلع بين الرجل وابنه الاكبر (راتب) اظن ان عمر راتب (10) سنوات كان يسأل والده: ''ليش لسه ما نطّت''.. ويجيبه الوالد: ''أسّه أسّه بتنط اصبرْ''.

صعقت.. نحن الشعب الوحيد الذي لم يعد يفرق بين (مباراة قدم) ومشهد انتحار.. المشكلة في المباني القريبة.. في النساء اللواتي صعدن على (البلكونات)..

وثمة ضحكات تنطلق، احدى البلكونات امتلأت.. فجميع الجارات صعدن لمتابعة المشهد.. والكل مبتسم.. الأنكى من ذلك ان عاملاً وافداً وقف بجانبي وكان يحمل بيده (كيس) يحتوي على سردين ماركة (ميلو) وبندورة.. كان هو الآخر فرحاً.. وقال لي: ''تعرف يا افندم.. العمارة دي كنت شغال فيها من شهرين اصلي انا اللي كنت ماسك ورشة ''القصارة''.. ما الذي يحدث؟ مشهد انتحار يقابله فرح.. كان هناك بعض المتحمسين ايضاً.. ومن ضمنهم سائق باص.. ترك (الحمولة) وصار يتابع ومن ضمن الآراء التي طرحها ان يتم (رش) وجهها بالغاز اخبرني ذلك قال لي: ايرشوا غاز ع وجهها بتغيب..

وهناك رجل وامرأة.. هما زوج وزوجه.. كانت حاملاً اظن في الشهر السابع.. والاصل ان لا تتابع مشهداً مثل هذا، لأنه قد يؤثر على سلامة الجنين في حال ان الفتاة قررت القفز.. لكن ذلك لم يحدث فالاخت كانت هي الاخرى مبتسمة.. وتنتظر الفتاة ان تقفز.. ولشدة انبهارها بالمشهد.. كانت تمضع ساندويشة (شاورما) كنت اراقبها بدقة لقد اكلت نصف الورق الذي تم لف (الساندويشة) به.. يبدو ان شغفها بالمتابعة انساها فصل الورق عن (الساندويشة).

وفي غمرة المشهد.. ايضاً، جاء شاب في بداية العشرينات كان على ما يبدو متجهاً الى احدى الاشارات لبيع (العلكة) هو الآخر استغل المشهد وصار يطوف على المتابعين صارخاً ''علكة ..علكة''.

هناك طفل كان مع والده تحمس كثيراً.. وقال لوالده: يا با هي خالتو عفاف'' (خالتو عفاف) كانت ضمن الحضور ايضاً، والتقط الطفل وجهها ولأنه صرّح باسم خالته على سمع الحضور تلقى صفعة على الأذن اليمنى.. لكن عفاف لم تنتبه بل تابعت المشهد..

لم يصدمني سلوك الفتاة ولكن صدمني سلوك الناس.. لأول مرة نقابل الموت بابتسامة..

لدي سؤال.. الفتاة التي حاولت الانتحار ماذا سيكون الوضع القانوني لها.. أطالب بعقوبة قاسية.. فالطفل الذي تعرض للصفع حين نادى على (خالته عفاف).. ما زالت اذنه تؤلمه.. والسبب فتاة مراهقة تحاول الانتحار.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

صَقِر دير غبار

ما أدرت مفتاح التلفاز على الفضائيات الا وداهمتني القصائد النبطية... بالله كم ننتج في العالم العربي قصائد نبطية، اجزم اننا في كل دقيقة ننتج قصيدة.

وهناك أسماء غريبة للشعراء ''صقر الصحراء''، ''عنود الصيد''، ''شايل الظبي''.. والذي لفت انتباهي اكثر ان هنالك شاعراً اسمه ''حامل القوس''.

تحزن على حال الترف العربي... فالألماني في لحظات (الفخفخة) التي يعيشها يفكر بإنشاء تمثال يخلّد ''شوماخر'' في فناء منزله، والسويسري اذا اصيب بالتخمة وامتلأت جيوبه يفكر في ان يكون زواجه على قمة من قمم (دافوس)...بالمقابل نحن في لحظات الترف ننتج.. قصائد كلها تتحدث عن جانب واحد وهو الحب.

الانكى من كل ذلك ان هناك فضائيات اختصاصها الشعر النبطي، وهناك ردود وشريط يوضع أسفل (القنال) يقوم بعض المراهقين عبره بارسال (مسجات) صغيرة.. ويطلقون على انفسهم ألقابا من شاكلة ''نسر الجزيرة'' ''مخاوي الليل''.. اريد ان افهم ماذا تعني جملة ''مخاوي الليل''.

يلفت انتباهي تلك البطولات والقصص التي تسرد في القصائد كلها عن ضرب السيوف، وعن طعن الرماح.. واوجاع القلب وبعد الحبيبة.. بطولات وهمية لا تجدها الا على تلك الفضائيات، واحيانا تجد أَنَفة الفرسان، وتعففهم وتجد ايضا.. حديثا عن الخيل والبعارين.. حتى الجانب (الحيواني) تتدخل به القصائد النبطية.

هي ظاهرة لا توجد في الخليج وحده بل امتدت الى كل العالم العربي.. ولو حسبنا حجم ما ننفقه على الكلام الذي نسميه شعرا نبطيا سنكتشف ان الارقام تتعدى عشرات الملايين من الدولارات.

اعجبني ''مخاوي الليل''.. فأينما ادرت (القنال) اجده يتحدث عن بطولاته وغرامه وقصص العشق الخاصة به.. للعلم انا ارسل على الشريط الموضوع على اسفل الشاشة.. ايضا مسجات صغيرة واشير لنفسي باسم ''صقر دير غبار''.. وذات يوم ارسلت لي فتاة اسمها ''غزالة جيزان'' رسالة تقول فيها: ''وش تقول يا صقر دير غبار''.. وأنا الآن في طور تجهيز قصيدة نبطية لها.. ولكني سأغير اسمي هذه المرة الى ''فارس جونيه''.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

دي مصر يا شيخ..

في مطار القاهرة... اصاب بالرهبة... رهبة مصر وحضورها... ولحظة الانتظار في المطار من أجل ''ختم'' جوازات السفر ينادي الامن المصري: عبدالهادي رامي مروان مع ان اسمي عبدالهادي راجي جروان... كيف اصبح جدي اسمه مروان لا اعرف.. أحمل جواز السفر والى هيلتون النيل..

ثمة اصوات في المطار تنطلق من البعض: ''أيوه يا حج مصطفى انت عامل أيه وزي العيال والحجة''... وأحيانا ''نبوية... اصلي الخط اتئطع أنا في المطار أمال شكري فين...

تعجبني مصر.. وذات مرة صعدت مع سائق تكسي قال لي: أنا كنت اشتغل في ليبيا وبعد كده رحت الاردن.. كنت شغال عند الشيخ فؤاد... تعرف الشيخ فؤاد..؟'' ثم أكمل حديثه.. ''أنا اصلي أعرف محمد المجاليه... كنت شغال عندو كمان... أصلي الكركيه دول ناس مجدع''.

بغض النظر عن كل تلك المقدمات أجزم ان مصر الرسمية ومصر الغلابى ومصر التاريخ... ومصر اللحن لا تكذب ولا تقول غير الحقيقة فيما أورده اعلامها عن الخلايا الارهابية لحزب الله والتي كانت تستهدف أمنها وحضورها... وأجزم أن مصر وان تطاول البعض على حضورها ودورها في المشهد العربي.. لكنها تبقى الاكبر والاجمل... على الاقل لو اجتمعوا بكل دولاراتهم ونفطهم وثورتهم لن يستطيعوا ان يطغوا بشغبهم على صوت :محرم فؤاد''.

أنا شخصيا لا أشكك ابدا فيما قاله الاعلام المصري... ولا أشكك في أن دور مصر مستهدف وان أمنها مستهدف ايضا.

قبل ان يوصلني سائق التكسي الى الهيلتون قال لي: ''دحنا يا أفندم أكلنا منسف جامد أوي عند الشيخ محمد المجاليه''...

مثلما رد الاعلام المصري على ''حزب الله'' أنا ايضا اريد الرد اريد ان اقول أن دولة فيها (80) مليونا و(3) اهرامات... ونهر خالد والوتر ما زال يضرب على شواطىء النيل لن يهزها حزب ولن تهزمها خلية ارهابية...

أعجبني مصري تحدث مع اذاعة القاهرة أمس وقال في برنامج مفتوح ويبث على الهواء: :يا سيد حسن... إنت عارف انت بتعمل ايه...

وعارف انت بتلعب مع مين دي مصر يا شيخ حسن... دي مصر يا شيخ.



hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

جيمــــــي

لي صديق يملك صالونا ستاتيا، اسمه (جيمي) وقد زرته أمس، هو ليس جيمي اسمه الحقيقي (جمعة) ولكن من اجل الضرورات المرتبطة بالعمل صار اسمه (جيمي) كان يسجل مواعيد العمل، وقد قال للصبي الذي يعمل لديه: أجل موعد مدام سميرة للساعة ''4''.

كل هذه المقدمة غير مهمة ولكن المهم... أن احدى السيدات جاءت اليه، استقبلها على الباب ثم جلست على الكرسي، وقالت له: ''جيمي كتير بصير عندي تئصف'' والتقصف أظن انه مرتبط بسقوط الشعر... أنا بصراحة يعجبني ''جيمي'' اصلا ''الاسوارة'' التي يرتديها في يده كلفتها تعادل رواتب (4) موظفي فئة ''رابعة'' .

عالج ''جيمي'' التقصف او التئصف ولا فرق.. وقام بقص شعرها ثم صباغته واستمرت العملية اكثر من ساعتين بقليل... بعد ذلك أنهى جيمي ما طلب منه وجاء وقت الدفع قال لها.. ''إنت بتعرفي مدام سوسن أنو لك خصم خاص هاي المرة حسابنا بطلع 210 دنانير بس''.

طبعا.. دفعت مدام سوسن 210 دنانير... ''شندي بندي''... وخرجت..

تذكرت والدي.. فقد غادر الحياة على عجل دون ان يصل (الستين) من العمر... تذكرت راتبه التقاعدي حين كنت اصطحبه للبنك... كان المبلغ الذي يتسلمه (196) دينارا و(78) قرشا... واتذكر انه كان يعطيني قسيمة الراتب كي اعرف ما هي الخصومات.. التي حدثت عليه.

أبي امضى اكثر من 30 عاما في الخدمة العامة لم يترك مؤسسة الا وخدم فيها... وآخرها كانت شركة مصانع الفوسفات... وفي النهاية كان نتاج ال(30) عاما 196 دينارا... بالمقابل جيمي في اكثر من ساعتين بقليل حصل على 210 دنانير.

أهي الحياة التي تظلمنا؟... أم ذاك الرضى الذي يغمر القلب.. لم تلوح الشمس خد ''جيمي''.. لكن ابي كان يأتينا في أيام الصيف وقد إكتوى جبينه بالحر... وجيمي يده ناعمة وأظافره لها طلاء خاص بالمقابل كانت اصابع أبي تشبه الصخر.

في عمان وحدها حصل (كوافير) ستاتي في ساعتين من الدلع والغنج على ما تقاضاه ابي بعد (30) سنة من الخدمة في الدولة.

أصلا هذا زمن ''جيمي'' زمن مدام سوسن... زمن شيء يسمى ''التئصيف''... حتى تعالج المدام شعرها من ''التئصيف'' دفعت هذا المبلغ... وأنا أتذكر أني تأخرت فصلا دراسيا في الجامعة وألزمت ابي ان يدفع (120) دينارا مات والدي... وقلبي ما زال يكتوي بالحسرة اني سببت له هذا الارهاق المادي... ليس مهما اذا ''تئصفت'' اعمارنا ولكن المهم ان لا :يئتصف'' شعر المدام.

لستُ افضل من أبي... بعد سنوات سأرتمي في منزلي.. وربما ستسعفني قليل من الدنانير التي سيجود بها علي الضمان... وسيبقى ''جيمي'' في المهنة وسيرتفع سعر معالجة :تئصف'' الشعر وقد يصل لالف دينار.. وقد أطلب من جيمي ان يقبل بتعييني لديه.

سأختصر العمر ومن هذه اللحظة سأقدم اعتذاري لابنائي... فشلت بان اكون فاسدا كبيرا... اصلا حتى الفساد يحتاج لاحتراف.. وانا لا اريد التباهي بنظافة اليد... ولكني حاولت ان أكون فاسدا... ولم تسعفني المؤهلات..

هل يوجد لدى الحكومة علاج يداوي من (تئصف العمر) على ابواب البنوك.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مجلس الوزراء

في لقاءات مجلس الوزراء، غالباً ما ننتظر الخبر الرسمي لوكالة الانباء الاردنية حتى نعرف ما الذي تمخض عن اجتماعه.

بالمقابل في مجلس النواب نشاهد وعلى الهواء مباشرة خطابات النواب حول الثقة والموازنة.. وما يستجد من اعمال واحيانا نشاهد (هوشاتهم).. بدءا بقذف المكتات وانتهاء بالصلحات .

لم نشاهد يوما بثا مباشرا او حتى تسجيلا لاجتماع مجلس وزراء.

أليس من حق المواطن ان يعرف ما الذي يدور في تلك الغرفة المغلقة.

وما الذي سيحدث لو تم بث جلسة لمجلس الوزراء.. لنقل الجلسة التي تم رفع سعر الوقود فيها بنسبة (7%) انا بصراحة لا اعرف المبرر، ولكنني لو شاهدت الجلسة وحديث الرئيس ومبرراته ربما ستتاح لي فرصة تقديم العذر للحكومة.

تعودنا ان نشاهد الوزراء في جلسات (مجلس النواب) فقط وان نسمع تصريحات عابرة في تغطية لنشاط قام به وزير المياه.. ولكننا لم نسمع وزيرا يوما يقدم تقريرا عن اداء وزارته امام رئيسه بصراحة انا لا اعرف كيف يتحدثون وطرق تبريرهم.. لبعض الاخطاء ولا اعرف شكل مسؤولية الرئيس وهل موقعه يلزمه.. بان يقدم كل وزيرٍ امامه تبريرا لخبرٍ صحفي او سؤالٍ من نائب.

اريد ان أسمع علاء البطاينة مثلا او رائد ابو السعود.. أريد ان أسمع تفاصيل مناقشة قصة مهمة، يا ترى هل يعطي الرئيس اذنا لوزيرة التنمية بالحديث.. ام ان أي وزير يستطيع الحديث.

اسرائيل يبث تلفزيونها دائماً مقتطفات ونقاشات مجلس الوزراء.. حتى لقاءات المجاملة للرئيس الاميركي وحديثه مع القادة يتم بثها.

في بلادنا ومنذ (20) عاما ونحن نسمع النواب يتحدثون وعلى الهواء مباشرة ولكن من عمر الدولة الاردنية لم نسمع حديثا.. او بثا مباشرا لاجتماعات مجلس الوزراء.. مع انني أدرك انه من النادر ان يحدث بها.. شجارات او مشاحنات.. او حتى قذف (مكتات)..

أتمنى من الرئيس بث جلسة مجلس الوزراء وعلى الهواء مباشرة.. على الأقل لنسمع صوت وزير الأوقاف.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

دون خجل

بعد يومين أتمّ الـ(35) دون خجل.. يقال عنه (عيد ميلاد)... وأنا أقول هو خوف من القادم.

تغيّرت عاداتي اليومية، صرت أنام بعد الغداء، واتناول قرص الضغط قبل النوم.. وأصحو باكراً كي أوصل زينة لمدرستها، والأنكى من كل ذلك أن بنات الجيران صرن ينادينني ''عمّو''... عمى الدببة إن شاء الله.

الأهم أن ثمّة شيبات، قد كسون اطراف المفرقِ... وأصبح لدي ''يورك أسيد''... وصرتُ أيضاً ارتدي دشداشة و''شبشب'' يوم الجمعة واذهب للصلاة بعد وضع ''الكالونيا''.

صرت اخاف من بنت الجيران.. والتي حينما اغادر المنزل تقول لي: ''عمو عبد.. ممكن اطلعلي السيارة من الكراج''.. اشعر بألم غريب، وكأن جملة على اطراف اللسان تكاد تحتبس ولا تخرج وهي: ''مشان الله لا تحكي عمو''..

يريدون ان يشتروا لي كعكة، قلت لهم ضعوا عليها (20) شمعة فقط.. واريد.. ان ارتدي ''جينز'' وسلسلة اريد ان اعقد ''جدولة'' خلف رأسي.. أريد أن اغيّر اسمي ليكن (سمير) والدلع (سوسو).

أنا أعرف انني أكتب مجرد ترهات فارغة.. ولكن ثمّة شيءٍ في القلب عن عمر ارهقته المواجع.. ويشفي غليلي ياسر ابني الذي أتم الـ(3) أشهر قبل يومين.. وحين اضعه في حضني.. ويطلق ''مكاغاته'' على مسمعي تذوب الدنيا مثل شمع المطاعم في الروح.. واوزع قبلاتي اليه تارة على الجبين واخرى على الخد.. وثمة بوح سري بيننا لا يفهمه احد غيرنا وهو انني كنت بارّاً بأبي وأمي فكن باراً بي يا ياسر.. واحملني في أرذل العمر.. وجداً وطرباً.. ودلّني على الكرك.. ففيها عظام أهلنا.. وفيها الحبُّ يتلى اناء الفجرِ.

احمني يا فتى من كلام بنات الجيران إذا خاطبنني بكلمة ''عمّو''.. وأمامهنّ أنا وأنت أصدقاء نرتدي نفس المقاس من القمصان.. أتدري يا ياسر انا وجدّك كنّا نتشارك في القمصان وربطات العنق.. كان مقاسنا واحداً.. وكان يسطو على خزانتي وانا اسطو على خزانته غير ان الفارق بيننا هو اننا لم نشترك في صبغة الشعر وهو كان يصبغ الشارب من شيب الدهر.. وانا كان الدهر يصبغني بحبه.

سنشترك في علبة العطرِ أيضاً وفي السيارة وستحترم رغبة والدك اذا رنّ هاتفك الخلوي وكانت سميرة.. واخبرتها انك ما زلت نائماً.. ولكن انتبه يا فتى اذا قالت لي سميرة كلمة ''عمو'' فسأطردك من المنزل.. اتسمح لي ان اتسلل الى هاتفك الخلوي.

سنشترك في كل شيء يا فتى حتى الساعات ستزين معصمك مثلما تزين معصمي فاخترق سنين العمر سريعاً.

اريدك وسادتي وموطن أسراري وسأعلمك الغزل ولا أدري هل الغزل في زمنك هو نفسه الغزل الذي ولد في زمني.

قد نختلف في الغزل.. ولكن الوطن ليس له زمن هو الأردن.. واحدٌ سواء كان في زمنك أو زمني وتلك المهمّة أتركها لي.. سأعلمك غرامه وعذابه وترابه.

لدي ملاحظة أخيرة يا ياسر.. حين تكبر.. خذ بنت الجيران الى زاوية عند مدخل المنزل وقل لها ان لا تخاطب والدك مرةً اخرى بكلمة ''عمّو''..







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أخبار العشيرة

في الصحافة العربية، لا يوجد شجارات عشائرية.. أحياناً قد تجد نزاعاً طائفياً بين الأقباط والمسلمين وأحياناً بين الشيعة والسُنّة باستثناء الأردن واليمن، فوسائل الإعلام في هذين البلدين تنقل أخبار المشاجرات العشائرية بينهم.

نريد تفاصيل أكثر في متن الخبر، بمعنى هل الاصابات التي نتجت عن هذا الشجار كانت بفعل الحجارة أم استعمال الشباري علماً بأن الصحافة تكون متحفظة فتقول إن (3) أشخاص أصيبوا برضوض.. أي رضوض يقصدون مع أن الاصابات في الشجارات العشائرية ناتجة عن فشخات .

بالمقابل يغيب التلفزيون الأردني.. ماذا مثلاً لو ان الزميلة ضياء العوايشة ناقشت قصة الشجارات في برنامج يحدث اليوم وبثت شريطاً مصوراً لهوشة حامية الوطيس.. أريد أن يغطيها معلق الأرصاد الجويّة.. على الشاكلة التالية: بالمقابل التفت مجاميع من العشيرة (الفلانية) خلف الخزان وقاموا بمهاجمة منزل (أبو أحمد) أحد وجهاء العشيرة الخصم.. مما أدى إلى إصابة أم أحمد .. بماسورة عيار (5 إنش) في منتصف الرأس.. هنا تتدخل المذيعة وتسأل: وماذا حدث لأبو أحمد .. فيجيب المذيع: كما هو واضح في الصورة.. أبو أحمد هرب وترك أم أحمد في الدار تواجه المجاميع وحدها .

نريد تغطية يتخللها آكشن .. مثلا يقول المذيع: وقد استعملت العشيرة (الفلانية) الشباري بالمقابل طوّرت العشيرة الخصم خطّة وقائية لصدّ أي هجوم محتمل تتلخص في وضع مجاميع من الفتية فوق سطوح المنازل من أجل القصف العشوائي باستعمال الحجارة.. .

نريد متابعة ومذيع من قلب الحدث ونريده ان يقوم ببث رسائل منتظمة.. كأن يقول وردنا في خبر عاجل ان ابو العبد تم نقله الان الى المستشفى فقد سقط من اول (شلوت) وتعلق ام العبد على اداء ابو العبد قائلة: ان الظروف القتالية لم تكن مواتية.. ناهيك عن ان ابناء العمومة تركوه في الميدان وحده وهربوا.. ثم تضيف: ابو العبد خرج قبل شهر من المستشفى على خلفية خضوعه لعملية (فتاق).. وهذه العملية أثرت على ادائه في الهوشة.. وبالتالي على جاهزيته القتالية.. مما ادى به السقوط من اول صفعة تلقاها... او من اول شلوت.

انا ادعو نقابة الصحفيين لان تصدر بيانا يمنع نقل اخبار المشاجرات العشائرية.. هذا ليس الاردن، والعشيرة ليست هذه صورتها هي التي رفدت الوطن بالعسكر والقادة والمتنورين.. الم يكن وصفي التل ابن عشيرة.

لماذا اذا وبصورة ربما غير مقصودة نشوه العشيرة ولا ننقل اخبارها الا ضمن اطار (الهوشات).

الاعلام لم يترك شيئا.. التكنوقراط وتناوله، والاستثمار وشكك به والحكومات وقام بنقدها حتى اسماءنا الموجودة في دفتر الميلاد واسماء عشائرنا هي الاخرى تناولها.

بصدق اطالب نقابة الصحفيين وحفاظا على نسيجنا الاجتماعي ان تلزم وسائل الاعلام على الاقل بعدم استعمال كلمة مشاجرة عشائرية.. لان هذا اللفظ يؤدي الى التعميم وبالتالي تشويه صورة العشيرة.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

السور

زمان كان لنا سور يحيط بمنزلنا، وهوايتي.. كان رسم قلب حبّ ووضع الحرف الأول من اسمي على رأس السهم وحرف آخر في اسفله لايهام المارة بأن ثمة عشقاً.. يخيّم على حياتي.

الحيطان كانت لدينا اشبه بلوحة الاعلانات أنا مثلاً كنت أعلن تضامني مع الفيصلي وعباس كان يتضامن مع الوحدات وأحياناً.. كنّا نكتب شعارات فارغة لا تليق بالمرحلة أبداً.

ولكن ظلّ قلب الحبّ هو العنوان الأول لإعلانات الحيطان..

لا يوجد لدينا مرتديلا نعلن عنها ولا شركات (دهانات).. ولا حتى مقاولات كل ما نملك هو قلبّ.. وقصص غرام وهمية ننسجها في أذهاننا فقط.

أحياناً ولغياب التنظيم ولأن رئيس البلدية من العشيرة نفسها.. يتم هدم السور وسرقة (نص متر) من حرمة الشارع وإعادة بنائه ونحن أيضاً نعود بطفولتنا.. ونرسم قلب الحب من جديد.. ومن ثم نضع الحروف الأولى من أسمائنا وأحياناً قد نضع عبارات من شاكلة حبّ إلى الأبد..

وأتذكر اني تأثرت بحصار بيروت في العام ,,1982. وطورت في إعلانات الحيطان واضفت عبارة تتعلق بالحصار.

الشيء الوحيد في الدنيا الذي تستطيع أن تعلن حبك فيه أو تضامنك مع الفيصلي أو وقوفك مع مناضل ما كان سور منزلنا.. الذي تغيّر.. اننا صرنا الآن نكتب على ورق الجرائد.. اقسم انني كلما عدت إلى الكرك لمحت بقايا شعارات وقلوب حبّ غير متقنة موجودة على أسفل الحيطان.

أنا لا أؤمن بوجود حيط واطي وحيط عالي .. أؤمن بوجود حيط مفتوح تستطيع أن تعلن غرامك عبره.. وحيط ممنوع عليك الاقتراب منه.

يوجد حيط من الطوب الرخيص وحيط من الحجر الثمين.. ويوجد حيط تستطيع ان تتسلقه وتمارس طفولتك فوقه بالمقابل يوجد حيط لا تستطيع الاقتراب منه.

صدقوني انني للآن.. لا أعرف كيف سأختم المقال.. ولكن هل يوجد حيط اعلى من حيط وصفي التل..؟ لا أظن ذلك.. لماذا إذا كان (سور) الرئاسة في عهده الموجودة في جبل عمان لا يتجاوز نصف متر فقط.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مدحت

حين تجلس في أحد مطاعم عمان... فانك - أحيانا بالاضافة للطعام تنشد قليلا من راحة البال التي تستمدها من الثرثرة مع صديقك الذي دعاك... ولكن يتغير المشهد، حين تأتي عائلة اردنية مع (3) صبية لتناول طعام الغداء وتكون طاولتهم بجانب طاولتك.

أمس أمضيت وقتي في التأمل فقد جاءت عائلة عرفت من أحاديث الاب في الهاتف أنهم جاءوا لمراجعة الطبيب فالمدام مصابة بالسكري، وكان الاب يرسل تطمينات الى ابناء العمومة... وكان معهم الولد البكر (مدحت) وأجزم أنهم من نفس محافظتي.

مدحت عمره (10) سنوات... قال لوالده... بدنا جاج يابه.. فتلقى صفعة.. بحكم ان صوته عالٍ جدا وأزعج زبائن المطعم.. لم يكترث مدحت ... وصار يراقب الجالسين... وكان ضمنهم أجانب مرّوا لتناول الطعام الشرقي وفي لحظة من الحديث قام الرجل بتقبيل صديقته او زوجته... مما حدا بمدحت الى الصراخ... يمه الزلمة ببوس فيها.. ببوس فيها.. تلقى صفعة ثانية وتهديد مبطن فجلسْ على الكرسي وصمت.. مرّت اللحظات ومدحت يراقبْ... بعد ذلك اراد ان يسكب قليلا من الماء في الكأس ... فسقط الكأس وانكسر... فتلقى صفعة ثالثة... والغريب ان الفتى لم يتأثر ابدا فجلس بجانب والدته غارقا في صمتٍ جذرْ.

عيونه كانت على الاجانب الجالسين بجانبهم، وأظنهم من استراليا وكان احدهم يضع يده على كتف صديقته ويقبلها بين الفينة والاخرى كنت اشاهد انفعالات مدحت وانبهاره... وحتى يتفادى الصفعة الرابعة كان يوشوش والدته بان ثمة تقبيل في المطعم وكان ردّ الوالدة هي زجره.

جاء الطعام.. وجاء موعد الصفعة الرابعة والسبب ان الفتى... صرخ باعلى صوته على الجرسون: وين الميراندا... المهم ان الطعام جاء وشهية مدحت مفتوحة... لهذا انشغل بالغماس كل شيء لدى مدحت... قابل لعملية الغماس بما فيه التبولة يبدو ان طعمها مع الخبر أطيب في لحظة انشغال الوالد والوالدة بطمئنة الاقارب عبر الموبايل كان مدحت يسترق النظر للاستراليين.. في محاولة لصيد قبلة ثالثة.. وكان يضع احد أرغفة الخبز في حضنه وفي اليد الثانية (يغمس).. كنا نتراهن انا وصديقي هل سيتلقى مدحت صفعة خامسة.. وفزت انا بالرهان..

السبب كان بسيطاً فعندما انهت العائلة الطعام.. اراد مدحت الذهاب الى (التواليت) لغسل يديه، وبعد عودته اكتشف الوالد ان ابنه (حافي القدمين) فالفتى ضايقه الحذاء واضطر لخلعه.. وبدأ يتجول في المطعم حاف.. فكان منه ان تلقى الصفعة الخامسة.. الأنكى من كل ذلك ان الفتى اصدر ردة فعل قوية.. وقال لوالده: طيب طيب بس انروح بفرجيك ..

غادرت العائلة المطعم.. وكان مدحت آخر المغادرين طبعاً عاد ومن قبيل النكاية وخلع حذاءه ولحظة ان هم بالذهاب لباب المطعم.. التفت الى الاستراليين وقال لهم باي .. وهمس للرجل الجالس بجانب صديقته بوسها بوسها .. ثم هرب.

(5) صفعات في وجبة واحدة تلقاها مدحت وظل صامداً.. وغادر يحمل ذكريات جميلة، سينسى الصفعات وصراخ الوالد وكل ما سيعلق في ذاكرته هو تلك (القُبَلْ).

تلك كانت اول قبلة علنية يشاهدها مدحت على الهواء مباشرة ودون حواجز.. وربما سيحكي لأصدقائه عن هذه القصة فهي بالنسبة لعمره مثيرة جداً.

ما الذي يفعله مدحت الآن..؟! لا اعرف ربما يسرد لأبناء عمومته قصة القُبلة تلك.. فنحن تغرينا القُبَلْ .. ولا نتذكر الصفعات ابداً.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

زوج الأخت

من مهام الزوج احياناً، وحين تكون الزوجة في الشهر التاسع، ان يأخذها في نزهة (كسدرة).. من قبيل تجاوز صعوبات الولادة.. واحياناً في طريقهم تصادف الزوجة مطعماً.. فتشتهي سندويشة فلافل.

كنت انا ومجموعة من اصدقائي ايضاً ولكن بما ان هناك (دور) .. فلا بد من الانتظار.

واخذتني اذناي الى هذين الزوجين كان حديثهم.. مليئاً بالود.. قال لها: ليلى بدك ع شطة ولا بدون'' .. اجانب ليلى: بدون. . ثم استمر الزوج في اسئلته التي تنم عن خوف على مستقبل الجنين.. ''فوشوشها'' في اذنها.. ''بلاش حبيبتي من المئالي بتعملك حرئة''..

بعد ذلك في حركة تنم عن فحولة وغيرة رمقني الزوج بعينيه.. حتى لا استرق السمع فامتثلت لنظرته.. واستمرت اسئلته.. ''حبيبتي في سلطة بطحينة وفي بدون ايش بتحبي؟!.

وليلى كانت ''تتطعوج'' باعتبار ان المولود القادم ''صلاح الدين الايوبي''.

هذا ليس مهماً.. ولكن المهم ان الزوج استشاط في عطفه وحنانه.. لدرجة انه ولشدة عشقه لـ (ليلى) سألها..''بدك معو حمص ولا لأ''.

طبعاً ليلى اجابت بتثاقل.. ''شوية بس''.. المهم في الأمر مزاج ليلى الغذائي .. يجب ان يكون الفلافل متقناً لأن ليلى ستنجب ''نور الدين زنكي''.

في النهاية.. سندويشات ليلى اكتملت وحملها الزوج ''الحمش'' واحاط بذراعه اليمنى كتف ليلى للدلالة على خوفه وحرصه وحبه وحين وصلوا الى الباب..... ونتيجة للتزاحم الشديد صرخت ليلى صرخة مدوية.... يبدو ان الزوج وبالخطأ داس على قدمها.... المهم ان ليلى صرخت وقالت ''انت حمار ما بتشوف''..... وهو اراد لملمة الموضوع فصار يقدم اعتذارات للزوجة.

القصة ليست حبا ولا دفء ولا خوف على مستقبل الجنين القصة هي ان الزوج وبالرغم من امتلاكه لشوارب غزيرة وساعد يشبه الفولاذ الا انه في نظر ليلى حمار.

كنت اسأل نفسي لو جلست مع (جوز ليلى) على ان انفراد... اجزم انه سيروي لي عن بطولاته وسيصور لي الرجولة على انها ولدت بين يديه.... فقط ولكن عند ليلى يختفي كل شيء.

ثمة رجال اشبعونا في التنظير والحديث في القصص الوطنية والقومية .. واظنهم طلبوا فتح الحدود.. ولكن عند ليلى يصبحون مجرد صرخة تحتوي على كلمة ''حمار''.. كم يوجد منهم يا ترى؟.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

خطط

كان بودي ان اكون وزيراً للسياحة، فهناك ميزة مهمة لهذه المهمة وهي كثرة السفر في درجة (فيرست كلاس).

ناهيك عن ان تصريحاتي ستكون مرتبطة بالخطط فقط.. لتعذرني وزيرة السياحة قليلاً ولكنها في اكثر من لقاء تتحدث دوماً عن خطط الوزارة.. فهي تؤكد دوماً ان هناك خطة لانعاش السياحة العلاجية، وخطة لاستقطاب 100 الف سائح اوروبي واليوم لحظة كتابة هذا المقال تؤكد ان هناك خطة لتنشيط السياحة الدينية.

هل من الممكن ان اطلع على تلك الخطط؟ هل يوجد فيها بنود سرية وبروتوكولات هل مثلاً تم اعداد هذه الخطة في ليلة باردة وخلف الأضواء.. وجلس مجموعة من المختصين واحاطوها بالسرية؟.

اريد خطة بسيطة وهي ان اصطحب عائلتي الى فندق في البحر الميت دون ان يكلفني ثمن الليلة الواحدة دون طعام (200) دينار اردني على اقل تقدير.. اريد خطة تتيح لي المبيت في فنادق العقبة واشعر بأن هذه الفنادق تحترم السائح الاردني وتمنحه على الأقل سعراً مساوياً للاجنبي..

للأسف خطط وزارة السياحة كلها قائمة على استقطاب السائح الاجنبي وكلها خطط لم نقرأ شيئاً منها او نعرف تفاصيلها.. اتحدى ان تسلمني وزيرة السياحة خطتها الجهنمية تلك، مكتوبة ولو باللغة الانجليزية.

نحن بلاد تكثر فيها الخطط.. والمخططات ويذبحني قلبي الذي تعذب من الدخان والقلق.. فأنا احاسب نفسي حين تكون نبضات القلب وعبر المخطط زائدة.. بالمقابل فمخططات وزارة السياحة.. لا يوجد احد يسأل فيها المهم ان نصرّح عن وجود خطة.

لدي خطة انا ايضاً.. وهي ان اصبح وزيراً للسياحة ما الذي يمنع فشكلي مقبول واتحدث الانجليزية واجيد تدخين السيجار (الكوبي)..

وفي المطارات اذهب الى السوق الحرّة واشتري افخر انواع العُطر.. واعرف توقيت لندن وتوقيت باريس.. واستطيع ان اطبع ايميلاً باللغة الانجليزية.. والأهم اني اعرف انواع (الستيك).. لدي خطة بأن اصبح وزيراً.. للسياحة.. والأهم ان تهمس السكرتيرة الى جميع الموظفين حين اصل.. قائلة معالي الوزير.. وصلْ ..

في الغرام فشلت كل خططي.. مع اني نسجتها في الليل ووحدي وعلى صوت محمد عبده.

على كل حال حين تفشل مخططات قلوبنا.. وتفشل خططنا في الغرام ثمة مكان تنجح فيه الخطط وهو وزارة السياحة.

بالله كم تنتج هذه الوزارة من الخطط لدرجة صرت اشك فيها ان خطة رومل ثعلب الصحراء.. اعدتها وزارة السياحة.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

والضحى

أريد أن أكتب عن المرأة، فقد قرأت عن شيء اسمه (سيداو) وهو اتفاقية للقضاء على جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المرأة.

المشكلة أنه ما أن يتم طرح الموضوع حتى يتنطح البعض للكتابة والدفاع عن المرأة.. وأنا أعرف بعضهم وأعرف نظرتهم للمرأة.

كان لي أم... كتبت بعضا من خصل شيبها على الورق، وأعزت حروفي باسمها للعلم اسمها ''نائلة''... لم تكن تحضر مؤتمرات نسائية في فنادق فارهة ولا تؤمن بالعرط المسمى (اتفاقيات) وهي لا تعرف مقرّ الاتحاد النسائي.. ولكنها الدنيا اذ تشرق وردا وسكرّا وبعضا من اللوز..

يالله ما اكذبهم هؤلاء الذين ينفعلون على الورق في القضايا النسائية... لكي يقال عنهم انهم تقدميون.

دعوني أحكي لكم قصة عنها... ذات يوم (التهبت) أذني، وأحتارت العجائز في وصف الحالة - اقصد عجائز حارتنا - احداهن قالت: _أبود غيم) وثمة عجوز كنت أكرهما قالت: ''كذاب عشان ما ايروح على المدرسة''... وعجوز ثالثة قالت: ''صابتو عين احجبوالو''.

أصبت بالدوخة ولم اقو على الوقوف وأتذكر.. في لحظة شديدة من التعرق والالم الذي يدبّ في رأسي وجسدي النحيل.. كانت تصحوا عليّ أمي وتحملني في حضنها.. وكانت تقرأ من كتاب: ''قل أعوذ برب الناس''..

كنت اسمع تمتمة شفاهها وصوت أنفاسها في القران... وأتذكر كيف كان جسدي يصاب بالرعشة، وكيف أحسّ بالعلة تكتوي بنار صوتها، أحنّ الى صوت القران من حنجرتها.... فقد كان بلسماً عذبا.

قلت انها كانت أمية لا تقرأ ولا تكتب ولكنها كتب الدنيا وجامعات الدولة العثمانية... وهي اللحن والوزن في قصائد يزيد...

كان الصبح ''يلطع'' والصوت يتردد ثم نقرأ: ''والضحى والليل اذا سجى''، يقولون ان العلاجات تشفي يكذبون فقلب الام يشفي اكثر.

وانا ''أتكور'' في حضنها وأنعم بالدفء والحياة.. كبرت وتجاوزت الثلاثين، وحين كنت امرض كانت تتسلل الى فراشي وتدهن رأسي بالزيت الساخن وتقرأ علي انفاسي.. لم أحس بوقع القرآن ومهابة الآيات وضعف البشر الا حين كان يخرج من فمها.. أقسم لكم اني لم أراجع طبيبا كانت هي الطبيب والهوى.

(سيداو) هي التي ستعلمني حب النساء.. ام القرآن الذي يتلى على لسان امي.

يكفينا كذبا (وعرطا) يكفينا ان نملأ الصحف بعبارات للدفاع عن المرأة.. من كتّاب نفذت معاجمهم فاستداروا صوب المرأة.

نحن في مجتمع عروبي اسلامي.. وهناك محاولة لتوظيف تلك القضايا.. في ملفات حقوق الانسان العالمية فقصة السجون التي فتحت.. سيعقبها قصة اخرى وهي حقوق المرأة.. وفي النهاية سيصب هذا الامر كله في تشويه صورة الاردن كبلدٍ ينتهك حقوق السجناء وحقوق المرأة.. وحقوق الاطفال.

لا (سيداو) ولا الاتحاد النسائي ولا اتفاقيات جنيف.. ولا حتى كلام تافه في مقال عابر.. سيعلمني درب النساء وطريق الحب.. تعلمت سحر المرأة وعظمتها ذات ضحى حين كنت طفلا مصابا بالتهاب الاذن.. ونمت في حضن امي وقرأت على انفاسي بصوتها ''والضحى والليل اذا سجى''.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

شمـــــــاغ

لا يعتبر ارتداء الشماغ طقساً تراثياً اردنياً وانما اصبح رمزاً وطنياً للدولة الاردنية يضاهي ''العلم'' في مهابته ووقاره.. وأجزم اننا بحاجة لقانون الشماغ بقدر حاجتنا لقانون العلم.

لكن المشكلة أن أي واحد صار يستطيع ارتداء الشماغ.. فأنت حين تدخل مطعماً محترماً.. يقابلك ''عامل وافد'' اسمه ''عبدالجواد''.. ويسكب لك القهوة والمشكلة أنك لحظة انتهائك من شرب الفنجان الاول يقول لك: ''عاوز كمان يا بيه''.. لا اعرف كيف تنسجم كلمة ''عاوز كمان'' مع ارتداء الشماغ.

حتى شركات الاتصالات صارت تسوّق منتجاتها.. عبر الشماغ، والأنكى من ذلك كله انك احياناً وفي احتفالات ليلية صاخبة قد تجد فنانة من الدرجة السابعة ترتدي (شماغاً) على كتفها للتعبير عن الحالة الوطنية.

في اعلان نشر قبل فترة لاحدى الشركات ايضاً تم الباس ''عنكبوت'' شماغاً مهدّباً.. ايضاً، ومرّت المسألة دون ذكر.

الاخطر من كل ذلك ان احد الفنادق الاردنية يقيم حفلاً راقصاً كل خميس، وبالطبع للتعبير عن الحالة الطربية وليس الوطنية ربطت احدى الراقصات شماغاً على خصرها.. حتى يصبح للهز معنى آخر.

من العيب ان نصل لمرحلة.. نلبس فيه عاملاً وافداً شماغاً، ونقبل ان تربط راقصة شماغاً ايضاً على خصرها لزوم الهز..



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أبيــــــش

كما ورد في عين الرأي .. فقد رفض وزير الداخلية اعفاء خادمة احد الوزراء من رسوم الاقامة.. وهذا تطور نوعي ومشهود.

بصراحة لدي خادمة وكنت ذاهباً لاعفائها ولكني بعدما قرأت الخبر غيّرت رأيي. هل يوجد مجال للتقسيط المريح؟!.

الخبر مهم جداً وهذا يدل على ان الامتيازات الممنوحة للوزير، على الأقل، ولو في وزارة الداخلية لم تعد موجودة.. هل يمكن للوزير ان يفتح ملف تراخيص الاسلحة او مثلاً الرخص التي منحت للدراجات النارية دون مرورها على الجمرك.

قبل ايام، فعل العميد فاضل الحمود نفس الشيء.. فقد جاء اليه سائق احد الوزراء للحصول على رقم رباعي لسيارة معاليه، وكان من فاضل الحمود ان قال له: ''بتروح بتدفع ثمنو غير هيك ابيش عنا''.

لفتت انتباهي كلمة ''ابيش عنا ارقام''.. يا تُرى كم مسؤول يستطيع ان يفرد كلمة ''ابيش عنّا'' في وجه المسؤولين؟.

المشكلة ليست في رفض وزير الداخلية ولكن المشكلة في الوزير الذي يبحث عن اعفاء.. وكما علمت فان المبلغ لا يتجاوز الـ (800) دينار..

نريد تفعيل مصطلح (ابيش) نريد ان نقول للوزراء (أبيش اعفاءات).. وحين يدخل ابناؤهم الى مسبح المدينة الرياضية دون اشتراكات.. نريد لموظف الأمن ان يقول لهم: (ابيش دخول) .. لا نريد ان يكون رفض التعاطي مع امتيازات الوزراء حكراً على وزير الداخلية وفاضل الحمود فقط.. ماذا لو تم تخصيص قسم في الداخلية يسمى قسم (أبيش عمي).. وهو قسم يختص بأصدقاء المسؤولين وبخادماتهم.. وبتجديد الاقامات.. ونريد ختماً على المعاملة بكلمة (أبيش عمي) لا نريد اختاماً مؤدية تحمل كلمة (مرفوض) او غير مطابق للأنظمة..

بين ابن (حوشا) و(ابن العيزرية) تكتمل الحلقة الوطنية - تماماً - وهناك فقط يولد الاردن حراً طيباً، صدقوني اني شعرت بالوقار والعسكرية الاردنية.. حين صرخ (فاضل الحمود).. في وجه ذلك السائق وقال له: عمي.. ثم الحقها بلحظة صمت استمرت لثانيتين ثم زأر مثل الأسد (أبيش بتروح بتدفع بتوخذ الرقم غير هيك ابيش عنا أرقام)..

بصراحة.. اريد ان اتقدم بترخيص لحركة اجتماعية اسمها (أبيش).. ونطورها فيما بعد لتصبح (أبيش عنّا يمّة ارحميني).. بعد ذلك نضع لها شعاراً يكون (قنوة) حتى اذا لم يفهم البعض معنى (أبيش) سيفهمون معنى (القنوة).



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

للبيـــــــع

الآن في عمّان.. لم تعد تعتمد على معارض السيارات أو حتى (الحراج) لشراء سيارة فمن الممكن أن يتم عرض مجموعة سيارات على أحد الأرصفة أو في قطعة أرضٍ خالية أو حتى أمام المنزل.

وثمة يافطة تكتب على الزجاج للبيع الاتصال بالرقم (..........) الا يعتبر هذا الأمر تحايلاً على القوانين المرتبطة بالضرائب التي يدفعها أصحاب (معارض) السيارات.. الا يعتبر هروباً من دفع مستحقات ضريبة الدخل والرسوم.

المشكلة أن الزائر العربي حين يشاهد هذا المنظر يظن أن كل شيء أعلن إفلاسه.. وبالتالي صار يعرض سياراته في كل زاوية وكل مكان.

هذه الفئة من الناس تغيب رقابة الأمانة عنها.. فالذي يرخّص معرضاً للسيارات ملتزم بإنشاء هذا المكان تحت بند محل تجاري وثمّة كشف للدفاع المدني والأمانة ورخصة مهن ورسوم مستوفاة بالمقابل فالفئات الأخرى لا تحتاج لكل هذا الأمر.. والأهم أن الربح أكثر والبيع يتم بسهولة أكبر.

من هي الجهة المخولة بمراقبة هذا الأمر.. أنا شخصياً لا أعرف ولكن انعكاسات الأمر على الاقتصاد الأردني خطرة.. فشوارع عمّان صارت أشبه بمواقف سيارات.

الأمر لا يقف عند السيارات وحدها.. الأمر اصبح اكثر خطورة حين يتم الاعتداء على الارصفة وعلى قطع الاراضي الخالية وحتى بوابات المنازل اصبحت معارض سيارات متنقلة.

عمّان ليست جائعة الى هذا الحد واهلها ليسوا كلّهم تجّاراً.. والاهم من كل ذلك، اننا لدينا بقايا كبرياء وكرامة تغنينا عن المال.. لماذا إذاً صرنا نملك هوساً محموماً ونطور أساليب للبيع والتغاضي عن القانون.

هذا الأمر ادى الى انهيار في قطاع تجارة السيارات فالذي يدفع ضرائب وعشرات الألوف سنوياً من أجل هذه المهنة صار يعاني من دخلاء يستعملون الأرصفة والأرض الخالية لممارسة البيع.. يا ترى من يراقب وما سبب صمت المؤسسات الخدمية عن هذا الأمر.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

أم عزيز

كان لجدتي مجموعة كبيرة من الدجاجات البلدية.. وكنت اعرف كل واحدة، اميّزها من لونها وأحياناً من العُرف.. وهناك واحدة ''نتفت'' جزءاً من ذيلها.. لهذا صار لها علامة واضحة للتعريف.

ومهمتي كانت واضحة ومحددة ودقيقة وهي ان احصي الدجاجات في المساء.. واذا حدث نقص، اخبر الجدة بذلك.. والحل بسيط، فهناك (خمّ) دجاج مجاور.. واحدى الدجاجات.. ربما ذهبت إلى ''خم'' الجيران.

عذبتني الدجاجة (ام ذيل منتوف) فهي ينطبق عليها المثل القائل: ''بكاكي عنا وببيض عند الجيران''.. كنت حين انتهي من العدّ اكتشف ان هناك نقصاً.. وبالطبع الدجاجة المعنية.. تسللت الى خم الجيران والمشكلة ليست في المبيت عندهم ولكن في الصباح الباكر تضع هذه الدجاجة بيضة او بيضتين وقد انتابني خوف شديد على رصيد جدتي من البيض البلدي فأنا كل يوم احصي من (10- 13) بيضة ولكن مع هروب هذه الدجاجة الى (الخمّ الخصم) حدث هناك نقص في منسوب البيض لدى جدتي.

بررت المشكلة وسردت تفاصيل كاذبة لجدتي.. وكان ثمة حرج يساورني فأنا لا أقوى على أن اقول لصاحبة الخم الخصم ان هناك دجاجة لدينا تبيض في خمكم.

صاحبة الخمّ الخصم.. عجوز مثل جدتي.. وكنّ صديقات واحيانا يتبادلن ''الهيشة'' فالاثنتان تدخنان ''الغليون''.. واتذكر اسمها (ام عزيز)... وللعلم ذات مرة طلبت جدتي مني ان ارسل لـ(ام عزيز) علبة حناء.. وما شدني في علاقتهن هو انهن يجلسن في المساء على عتبة منزل جدتي.. وحين تنتهي الاحاديث اضحك مطولا.. لان جدتي لم تكن تقوى على الوقوف وحدها ناهيك عن ان (ام عزيز) هي الاخرى طاعنة.. والحل كان تدخلي الفوري.. ومساعدتي لهن على الوقوف.

اتذكر ذات يوم.. مال الحجر الذي تجلس عليه ام عزيز وسقطت عن طرف عتبة المنزل.. فساعدتها على النهوض واستبدلنا الحجر ''بسطل'' لمساعدتها على اكمال الحديث.. وكنت استغرب منهن فجدتي كان لديها مشكلة في السمع وام عزيز هي الاخرى صماء.. كيف إذاً يسترسلن في الاحاديث.

في النهاية وخوفاً على العلاقة الودية بين جدتي وام عزيز طويت صفحة الدجاجة (ام ذيل منتوف) قلت في داخلي لن افسد العلاقة الودية والاخوية بين عجائز طوى الدهر قلوبهن.. ولكني شعرت بالأسى نظرا لانخفاض منسوب البيض لدى جدتي.

مع الزمن استقرت تلك الدجاجة في (خمّ) ام عزيز.. وخجلت ان اطالبها بها.. وجدتي لم تعرف بالأمر.

انا اقول سبحانك ربي ايضا فالدجاج حتى الدجاج يرحل ايضا ومن الممكن ان ''يكاكي'' في خمّ جدتي ويبيض في (خمّ) ام عزيز.

(لو وقفت ع الجاج ما في مشكلة) ولكن ثمة ايضا من (يكاكي) لدينا وعلى مسمعنا.. ويبيض في خمّ ام عزيز.. المكاكاة ليست مرتبطة بالدجاج وحده.

لانني صمت في طفولتي عن (ام ذيل منتوف) تطور الصمت عندي لما هو اكبر من الدجاجة.






عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

إستقبال البابا

كنت في الكرك يوم الجمعة...

لفت انتباهي خبر لصحيفة لندنية يقول: استقبال شعبي بارد للبابا ... والذي لاحظته ان كل العائلات هناك (تسرمت أمام شاشة التلفاز لمشاهدة وصول الحبر الأعظم.

هل يوجد ميزان حرارة خاص بهذه الصحيفة لمعرفة القياس الشعبي الصحيح...؟ ولماذا نحاول ان نعتّم على أي انجاز أردني نبيل... أريد ان افهم ما هي الادوات التي استعملتها هذه الصحيفة لقياس حرارة الشعب الاردني، وتشخيص حالته ومعرفة حجم الدفء او البرودة في الاستقبال.

البابا استقبل بكل الحب الموجود في الدنيا... وأنا كمواطن اردني... أدرك تمام الادراك حجم المكانة الروحية والسياسية (للحبر الأعظم)... وأعرف ايضا دلالات الزيارة وانعكاساتها... وأجزم ان الشعب الاردني، لو طلب منه ان يخرج في الشوارع لتحية هذا الرجل لما توانى لحظة...

ولكنه التعتيم والتشويش المبرمج.. الذي يتم هنا وهناك والمستهدف من ذلك كله وطن يحاول ان يرتقي بمكانته وانجازاته.

كان الاولى ان تشير الصحيفة الى قيام أحد (الخوارنه) برفع العلم الاردني... والذي ظلل رأس (الحبر الاعظم)... كان على الصحيفة ان تشير الى الشماغ الاردني الذي ظهر واضحا على أكتاف (الخوارنه)... وكان على الصحيفة ان تشير الى ان الصليب عربي وان الكنيسة الاردنية هي مدرسة في الولاء والانتماء .

يالله كم شعرت بالفخر والوقار حين قدم قساوسة الاردن (والخوارنه) فيه درسا مهما للعالم المسيحي والمسلم ايضا.. وهو ان الدين لا يتعارض مع العروبة ومع الهوية ومع المقاومة.. وشرف الانتماء...

تغاضت الصحيفة المحترمة التي تصدر في لندن عن كل هذه الدلالات.. وابرزت عنواناً وحيداً وهو (برود شعبي في استقبال البابا).

المسيحيون في الاردن.. هم وحدهم من ينصبون اجراس كنائسهم على عمدان اردنية.. هم وحدهم من يحملون على صدورهم صليباً عربياً وهم وحدهم الذين اسسوا المسيحية كحالة وطنية وليست طائفية.. مجنون من يظن ان المسيحية في الاردن طائفة.. هي عكس ذلك تماماً هي حالة عروبية اردنية وهاشمية وحالة من الانسجام..

وللأسف تغيب هذه الامور على صحف لندن.. ويتم استبدالها بمصطلحات (مطاطة) ليس فيها من الحقيقة شيء.

على كل حال قلبي دافئ.. والحبر الأعظم له مكانة رفيعة وهو موضع ترحيب وتقدير في وطنه.. الاردن.. اما بالنسبة للاستقبال الشعبي البارد فأود ان اؤكد للصحيفة اياها.. ان موازين الحرارة التي تستعلمونها لقياس حرارتنا مخطئة.. كان الاولى ان تجربوها على انفسكم وتحت الابط او في أي مكان آخر قبل كتابة اخبار كل ما فيها عار عن الصحة.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عن الطبيخ والهوية

أنا أتابع إعلانات المطاعم، كلها تبدأ بجملة ''أشهى المازات اللبنانية''.. وأحياناً الكباب الحلبي.. وفي بعض الأحيان يضعون كلمة .. ''اختصاصنا المأكولات التركية''.

أمس لفت انتباهي إعلان لمطعم منشور في صحيفة يؤكد على أنه يقدم أطيب المأكولات العراقية ويعرض الأصناف: ''قوزي، كباب عراقي، دليميه، باجلق''.

اطمح بأن أجد إعلاناً يقول اشهى المأكولات الأردنية ''مجدّرة، قلاية بندورة، منسف، فتيت''.

طعامنا موزع بين (المازات اللبنانية) و(الكباب الحلبي) و(القوزي العراقي) وثمة ضياع للمنسف.. حتى في الطعام لا يوجد لدينا هوية واضحة أبداً..؟ ماذا مثلاً لو تم عرض إعلان لمطعم أردني مختص ''بالغماس''.. وتوضع جملة في الإعلان تقول: ''غمس واستمتع''.

استغرب كيف أن الأردن الجغرافيا والهوية اخذت قداسةً في الذهن المسيحي والعالمي، وكيف أن ''البابا'' للمرة الأولى في حياته يرتدي رمزاً وطنيّاً وهو ''الشماغ'' ويرتفع العلم الأردني في مسيرته..

بالمقابل ما زلنا في طعامنا نهرب من الهوية الأردنية إلى الكباب الحلبي والقوزي العراقي.

حتى في الطرب.. لدينا القدود الحلبية، وفي البناء لدينا اطقم الحمامات الإيطالية.. والأعراس تغير المشهد أيضاً صار هناك ما يسمى ''فرقة الزفّة الشامية''. هل فقدنا اسهل شيء في الدنيا وهو التطبيل والتزمير علماً بأننا ننتج في العام الواحد (500) اغنية وطنية بالمقابل في أعراسنا نطلب فرقة ''زفة شامية''.

في بلادنا لا نحتاج لوزارة ثقافة بقدر حاجتنا لوزارة تحافظ على الهوية الوطنية.. فالأردن حين اصبح مقصداً للحج المسيحي لم يكن هذا الأمر نابعاً من مطاعمنا الفاخرة.. ولا من ''البابا غنوج''.. ولا حتى من حفلاتنا الساهرة.. ولكنها الجغرافيا الأردنية والتاريخ الأردني الذي تبيّن لنا أنه الأغنى والأعمق والأكثر عروبةً.

شكراً للبابا فحين أعلن الأردن مكاناً للحج المسيحي.. علمنا بعضاً من هويتنا التي سلبتنا مطاعم عمان منّا وإعلانات الصحف والإذاعات الغريبة.

شكراً للبابا الذي ارتدى الشماغ الأردني وابتسم في حين ان مطاعمنا ما زالت مصرّة على ان يرتدي العاملون فيها (الطربوش الشامي).

نحن بلد يهرب بعض من هويته الى اين لا اعرف..؟.

ولكني اظن انها تهرب الى (القوزي العراقي) و(الكباب الحلبي) و(المازات اللبنانية).. هل ظلّ مثلنا.. في الطعام على الأقل..





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مهنة القلق والفضائح

انا مواظب على المحاكم منذ (13) عاماً .. صرت اعرف الادراج والقضاة.. واعرف ''خلدون''.. كلما شاهدني قال لي: ''خير يا ابن عمي.. شيكات'' اخبره بانها قضايا مطبوعات ونشر وليست شيكات.. ولكن خلدون له اخلاق عالية فهو يخبر (عطوفة الوالدة) في قريتنا انه شاهدني في المحكمة.

وحين اعود للكرك، تهمس بعض النساء المهووسات بأخبار الفضائح في اذني.. ''لويش سجنوك''.

الا تكفي (13) عاما من الدوام في المحاكم كي احال على الضمان.. اليوم مثلاً تبلغت بقضية جديدة مرفوعة من احدى الشركات.. سيشاهدني خلدون وسيأتيني سيقول لي جملته المعتادة: ''خير ابن عمي شوفي شيكات..'' انا طبعا محتاط وصرت احمل ورقة التبليغ في جيبي حتى يقرأ انها قضية مطبوعات.. ولكن للأسف خلدون ليس أميناً في نقل الحدث.. هو يخبر عطوفة الوالدة.. والوالدة تشيع في القرية اخباراً مسمومة.. وآخر خبر تمت اشاعته هو ''التزوير''..

احيانا يأتيك بعض المتطفلين.. للحديث معك وانت تنتظر امام باب القاضي.. ويدعونك على سيجارة ويخبرونك عن قضاياهم..

احدهم قال لي انه مظلوم وان القضية التي رفعت عليه كيدية وان الشيك المكتبي (أي كلام).

لكن اكثر ما جرحني قبل اسبوع هو ''ليلى''.. كانت معي في الجامعة وكبرت كثيراً صارت اشبه بالنخلة.. وكانت حين تمشي عند مدخل الكلية، ترتجف قلوبنا.. يا ترى من يقنع ليلى التي اصبحت استاذه ان قضيتي مطبوعات من يقنعها اني لم انحرف بعد الجامعة .. ابداً.

للعلم خلدون.. في آخر خبر كما سمعت ابلغ عطوفة الوالدة انني متورط في البورصة.. وثمة نساء في خريف العمر يعشقن الكلام.. لا اعرف ماذا بعد الشيكات والبورصة.. اخاف ان تصل الامور الى اشياء اكبر.

بصراحة هذا الاسبوع لن اعود الى الكرك.. لان احدهم سيهمس في اذني قائلا:''خير ابن عمي.. شو قصتك مع البورصة''.

هذه مهنة تمنحك القلق والفضائح.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الأميرة

كثيراً ما أفتح ورق الجريدة وأشاهد أخباراً عن الأميرة سميّة بنت الحسن.. اقرأ الخبر كاملاً وأدقق فيه هي لا تلقي كلمات (بروتوكولية).. ولكنها تتحدث بمنطق الفاهم والملّم بما يقول..

صدقوني اني ما فتحتُ ورق الصحيفة وعبرت عن أخبارها أبداً.. فأنا أعرف تلك الأميرة الأردنية جيداً.. زرتها ذات يوم في العيد، وتحدثنا عن الناس وأحوالهم.. ظننت أني قارئ جيد لوضع الناس ولحاجتهم وفقرهم.. ولكنها عرضت المشهد بشكل افضل.. فهي تعرف الأردن من العقبة وحتى عقربا وتفهم وجع الناس أكثر مما نفهمه.. وتستغرب أكثر حين تراها في منزلها تمسح المرايا بيدها.. وتقف فوق رؤوس الضيوف وتحاورهم.. الأهم من كل ذلك أنها لا تقدم لضيوفها في منزلها (سباغيتي) أو (بيف ستراغنوف) كنّا نأكل فاصولياء (وباميا) ومقلوبة.

قلت اني اقرأ أخبار الأميرة سميّة (أم طارق) من أول السطر إلى آخره.. وأتذكر انها نصبت ذات يوم بجانب منزلها (بيت شعر) وهي التي اوقدت النار.. والتمَّ أطفالها بجانبها.. وارتعش فنجان القهوة العربية في يدها.. بعد ان (شمّت) رائحة الهيلْ فيه.

بين أولادها ونشاطها في الجمعية العلمية الملكية وبين الطريق إلى منزلها في الكمالية.. تقف سميّة الحسن الأميرة والبنت الأردنية النشميّة.. تقدم نموذجاً للسيدة الأردنية.. الأمّ والعاملة والصابرة والمثابرة.. والتي تستطيع إلقاء كلمة في مؤتمر يضم علماء من أوروبا والعالم العربي وفي الوقت نفسه، تعلم ابنها البكر طارق.. كيف يضع هامشا على يمين الصفحة في دفتر الانشاء وكيف.. توقد النار في حضور ضيوفها.. وكيف يتلذذ الأردني (بالغماس) وطعم الفاصولياء في منزلها العامر.

لست أقدم كلاماً عابراً.. أو املأ فراغاً في صحيفة.

ولكني أود الكتابة عن (بنتنا) .. والأردني إذا أراد أن يعبر عن احترامه للنساء يستعمل مصطلح (بنتنا)... لهذا وددت أن يكون مقالي هذا الصباح.. عن (بنتنا).. وهي غالية علينا.. مثلما هي غالية على قلب الحسن.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ام العبد

حين يكون الاولاد في المدرسة وأبو العبد في الورشة، وأم العبد تحتاج لمكعب ''ماجي''.. فإنها ونظراً لخلو المنزل من الذكور.. تقرر هي بنفسها الذهاب في مشوار للدكان القريب من اجل احضار مكعب ''الماجي''.. بالطبع هي لا تتزين ولا ترتدي الحلي، لانه مجرد مشوار عابر..

صدقوني أني حين أمر في الصباح من داخل الاحياء الشعبية في عمان ألمح التفاصيل الدقيقة..

تستعيض ام العبد عن المنديل بوضع (بشكير) على رأسها.. وهي تتعمد اصلاً اظهار بعض خصلات الشعر لكي يعرف سكان الحارة انها ما زالت يافعة.. ولأن المشوار قصير وبجانب المنزل فلا يوجد داع لارتداء الحذاء لهذا ترتدي ''شبشب'' ابو العبد.. ثمة حركات تصدرها أم العبد وهي المشي ببطء شديد وحرص اشد.. ناهيك عن الخطوات الهادئة.. طبعاً الامر كله يقع في باب التمويه والسبب الحقيقي في هذه المشية هو ان ''شبشب'' أبو العبد ممزق من ''الفردة'' اليمين وبالتالي تضطر للسير في هذا الشكل حتى لا تسقط..

ليست مهمة هي التفاصيل الى هذا الحد لهذا تلاحظ ان (الليبل) أي الماركة التجارية الخاصة (بالفانيلا) التي ترتديها أم العبد قد خرجت من خلف الدشداشة واذا دققت فيها ستكتشف انها ''رجالي''..

اللافت للانتباه ايضا.. ان (ام العبد) ولحظة وصولها للدكان.. ترفع رأسها عاليا اتجاه الحائط لايهام صاحب الدكان بان ثمة تمنّعا وخجلا.. المهم تشتري مكعب الماجي، وتطلب علبة سجائر من نوع ''كريم''.. للعلم ام العبد تدخن ولكن ثمة سؤال تطرحه على اذن صاحب الدكان وهو: ''عندك مارلبورو'' هي تعرف مسبقا انه لا يبيع الصنف.. ولكنها تريد ان تؤكد له ان سجائرها (مارلبورو) و''كريم'' هي سجائر ''ابو العبد''.. هي تكذب وصاحب الدكان يعرف انها تكذب.

تعود ام العبد الى المنزل لاكمال الطبيخ، ولحظة ان تصعد اول درجات المنزل ونظرا لانها ايقنت بانها وصلت.. (بتدعثر) في (شبشب) ابو العبد.. وتسقط بالطبع تصاب بكسر في الحوض ويتم نقلها لمستشفى البشير وحين يسأل زوجها عن الحادث سيقول انها سقطت اثناء قيامها بالغسيل.. انا لا اعرف لماذا اصابات النساء في بلدنا كلها تتلخص في ''كسر بالحوض''.

على كل حال.. تقرر ام العبد ان لا تذهب مرة اخرى لشراء ''الماجي''.

صدقوني أن بعض وفودنا تشبه ام العبد لحظة ذهابها الى الدكان لشراء مكعب ماجي (وباكيت) (كريم).



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

البحث عن الكنز

زمان كنت مهووسا بقصة الخرائط العثمانية، كان يقال لي بان لدى فلان خريطة كنز عثماني.. وانا بالطبع أتطوع مع فرقة البحث..

لست وحدي، الكثير من الناس، في بلادنا أوهمهم بعض الدجالين بأن ثمة كنز في المغارة الفلانية.. ويحتاج لبخور وشيخ وقور.. و بحيّشه ، بالضبط دوري كان (البحيّش) من بحش .. ففي ذلك الوقت لم أكن املك ثمن البخور.. ولا حتى حجم الورع والتقوى الذي يؤهلني لأن أكون الشيخ الذي سيبعد الروح الشريرة عن الكنز.

كنت فتى يافعا وقتها وأظن أن البحث عن كنز هو أسهل وسيلة للثراء وحين كان الأصدقاء يهمون بالذهاب لمكان ما.. فأول من يتم إخباره أنا، بحكم اني متمرس في عملية البحش والمراقبة خوفاً من مجيء الشرطة.. وللأسف كانت كل الخرائط وهمية، أحياناً كنا نجد أحذية قديمة وصنادل. وذات مرة عثرت على قايش .. والأغرب اني عثرت على (مسطرين).. يا ترى ما هو الدافع من دفن (مسطرين) لا اعرف.

في احد الأيام هرب الرفاق جميعهم وأنا بقيتُ منهمكا في البحث.. وحين رفعت رأسي فوجئت بوجود الشرطة.. يومها وقعت تعهداً لدى المحافظ ولكني قلت في داخلي سأجد الكنز العثماني الدفين يوماً.

يسألني بعض القراء لماذا يغيب مقالك.. السبب بسيط أنا افهم رأس عبدالوهاب زغيلات جيداً فحين يحضر إلى الجريدة ولا يذهب للنقابة يكون الأمر أشبه بالعثور على كنز وبالتالي يمر المقال.. ولكن حين يكون في النقابة يمارس دوره كنقيب تصبح إجازة المقال أشبه بالبحث عن كنز مفقود.. تصبح اشبه ب(البحش) بدون جدوى.

حتى عبدالوهاب زغيلات هو الآخر متهم بالعثور على كنز.. أي كنز يقصدون؟.

في النهاية لا يطالنا سوى التهمة عبدالوهاب متهم بالعثور على كنز ويقال إن قيمته نصف مليون دينار.. وأنا متهم بأن المقال حامي وقد يتم تسريب أخبار مفادها اني تجاوزت الحد فيه.. وان هناك (كركبة) في الأمر.

في مهنة الصحافة تطالك الاتهامات أكثر مما يطالك الثناء.. ويمضي العمر في رحلة البحث عن كنز مفقود فلا أنا أجزت المقال في غياب عبدالوهاب.. ولا حتى عبد الوهاب حمل قطعةً من كنز أُتهم بالعثور عليه.

يا عبد الوهاب.. في غيابك أنا متهم، فهل تأتي لإجازة المقال حتى تنفي عني التهمة.. أنت لا عليك ستبقى متهماً طوال الوقت.

hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

اللحاف

يقولون ''على قدّ لحافك مدّ رجليك''.. ''كذاب'' من اطلق هذا المثل، فأنا امتلكت في طفولتي ''لحافاً'' لونه كموني.. وكان متعدد الاستعمالات في الشتاء والصيف.. وذات يوم اشترى والدي سيارة جديدة، وخوفاً من تعرض ''التابلوه'' للشمس، قاموا بتغطيتها بلحافي.

قلتُ كان متعدد الاستعمالات، واحيانا كان يستعمل بدلا من الفرشة، .. ومن ضمن الاستعمالات المهمة، انه وفي الولائم الكبيرة كان يستخدم ايضا من اجل (لفّ) طناجر الرز حتى تبقى محافظة على دفئها.. صدقوني اني ذات يوم خرجت من الحمام ولم اجد (منشفة).. فاستعملته.

(لحاف عبدالهادي) كان مشهورا في المنزل لدينا.. وحين كانت تندلع منافسات الطرنيب، كان يتم فرشه على الارض ويستعمل كقاعدة للجلوس واوراق الشدة.

احيانا كانت توكل لي مهام في ليالي الشتاء القارصة، ومنها ايصال ''طنجرة'' بامياء لمنزل جدتي.. ولان البرد شديد.. كان يطلب مني ان ألتف في ''اللحاف'' .. وانجز المهمة على اكمل وجه.

ذات يوم قرر والدي، ان يقوم بعملية شواء عسيرة داخل حوش المنزل.. ولان الشمس ساطعة جدا والجو لاهب اقترحت والدتي ان نقوم بتغطية ''معرش الدالية'' حتى تقي والدي لهيب الشمس، والكلمة السحرية كانت جاهزة: ''جيبو لحاف عبدالهادي'' وفعلا تم احضار ''لحافي'' وقمنا بربطه على (المعرش).. واتذكر اني لم انم تلك الليلة لان راحته كانت تعج بالشواء.

(لحافي) كان مشاعا للجميع.. ومتعدد الاستعمالات.. وذات يوم حين كنت ''ألهو'' مع رفاق الصف عدت الى منزلي وقت المغيب رأيت اناسا كثرا حول منزلنا وبابنا كان يعج بالسيارات، وسيدة في منتصف عمرها كانت تلطم.. دخلت بين زحمة الناس كي اراقب المشهد واستطلع ما حدث.. وفهمت من همس البنات في دارنا ان جدتي اسلمت الروح لخالقها.. فدخلت الغرفة التي سجيت فيها.. حتى في لحظة الموت استعملوا (لحافي).. كانت مغطاة في (لحاف) عبدالهادي هي الاخرى.. وازلت طرفه العلوي قليلا.. كانت عينها اليمنى شبه مفتوحة واليسرى مغلقة تماما وجسدها فيه بعض الدفء.

انتبه لي احد افراد العشيرة.. فصرخ في وجهي: ''اطلع من هون'' وانا بكيت، كنت حزينا عليها ولكني لم اعرف ان اعبر عن حزني على وفاتها فصرخت: (بدي لحافي).

انا اقبل ان يستعمل لحفظ دفء طناجر (الرز) للغسيل.. حتى لمنع الشمس عن صلعة ابي.. ولكن للموت..؟!.

كل ما احتاجه في هذا العمر قليل من الدفء منحني ''لحافي'' في الطفولة دفئاً اسرياً وحناناً.. ولا اريد مظلة ضمان اجتماعي تغطي كل ارجاء الوطن، او حتى شبكة اتصالات تغطي اخر قرية في الجنوب.. او حتى شبكة طرق تغطي كافة الاصقاع اريد دفئا يغطيني.. ويحفظ بعضا من الدفء في طناجر الرز.

ما فائدة المشاريع الكبرى اذا ''غطّت'' مثل اللحاف كل اجزاء الجسد..، والروح لدينا ما زالت باردة..

روحي باردة.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

(سندح صدرك)

صباح هذا اليوم أي: لحظة كتابتي المقال تم بث اغنية جديدة - وطنية بالطبع - تقول كلماتها: ''ارفع راسك.. سَندح صدرك''.

لا نختلف على رفع الرأس ولا على ان الدم في العروق اردني.. ولكن ''سندح'' صدرك تحتاج لبعض الاسئلة..! لا اظن انه يوجد في القاموس العربي مصطلح (سَندحْ).. ولا أظن بوجود شيء اسمه (السندَاحة).. من اين اذا جاء كاتب الكلمات بها.

كل صباح وحين افيق سأرفع رأسي (وسأسندح) صدري.. وبالنسبة للدمّ، فثمة فحص يؤكد انه اردني.. اريد ان يشار لي بالبنان ويقال: عبد الهادي راجي ''مَسندح صدرو..'' وتشير لي الجارات.. عبر الوشوشة بأنني الرجل الوحيد في العمارة الذي يخرج (مسندح) ويعود (مسندح) بالمقابل فـ''أبو أحمد'' مثلاً لديه ''سندحه'' في الفقرة السادسة.

ماذا لو عقدنا ورشة عمل حول المواءمة بين ''السندحة'' الوطنية ورفع الرأس.. ويشارك فيه (500) رجل ''مسندح''.. وتخرج توصيات تدعو كافة العاملين في القطاع الخاص والعام الى يوم من اجل ''السندحة'' الوطنية.. وتقرر وكالة الانماء اليابانية، دعم هذا المشروع بـ(مليون ين ياباني).

نريد أيضاً نشرات مرورية تدعو السائقين الى ''السندحة'' ويحذر الزميل ''محمد الخطيب''، عبر رسالة إعلامية تبث في برنامج يوم جديد من ان عدم ''السندحة'' لدى سائقي المركبات المتوسطة سيؤثر على سلامة المركبة.

''ارفع رأسك.. سَندح صدرك.. الدم بعروقك اردني''.. حتى تقرير الحوادث نريد فيه شيئا من هذا القبيل.. مثلا مركز امن الشميساني يضبط (3) احداث ويحولهم للجويدة على خلفية قيامهم بالكسدرة في شارع الثقافة وهم خافضين رؤوسهم (ومش مسندحين) صدورهم.. ويعترض احد الاحداث امام نائب المحافظ د. خالد العرموطي صارخاً: ''والله يا سيدي كنت مسندح صدري''.. وتحضر الدورية التي ضبطتهم ولدى الاطلاع على كشف الواقعة يتبين انه كاذب ولم يكن ''مسندح'' بالمقابل يتم في نفس اليوم تسفير 3 عمال من الفلبين لقيامهم بـ''السندحة'' في شارع مجمع جبر.. وبعد اجراء الفحص اللازم تبيّن ان الدم في عروقهم ليس اردنيا.

اصبحنا (عميان) وبالتالي صار ''للتفاهة'' سوق والحان وتوزيع.. ومنابر للعرض.

اعذروني على كتابة مقال ''مسندح'' مثل هذا المقال.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

سطـــــــام

اريد ان اكتب رسالة الى ابن عمي اللواء الطبيب المتقاعد: ''د. سطام حابس المجالي''.. بِكِر حابس وزينة رجال الكرك.

شافاك الله.. يا صديقي، وادري انك زاهد في الدنيا بمثل زهد ''حابس باشا المجالي'' وادري ان المرض وان استبد بك ولكنك ستنهض من عثرات الدنيا.. الى نظافة الكف واللسان ونقاء السريرة.

لا تغضب يا ابن العم الدول احيانا تنسى رجالاتها وتتذكر البعض.. ولكن هذا الصباح سيقرأ الألوف من الاردنيين هذا المقال وهم جميعا يعرفون ان حابس المجالي، انجب أسداً اسمه ''سطام'' خدَم القوات المسلحة كطبيب فيها مدة 40 عاماً، قلت سيقرأ الألوف من الشعب هذا المقال وسيعرفون في سطوره انك في مسيرتك المهنية كطبيب والعسكرية كلواء متقاعد والاجتماعية كابن زعيم وطني.. كنت زاهداً قابضاً على جمر جسدك الكبير.. ولم تقف على ابواب الوزارات تطلب منصبا.. ولم تتكىء في لحظات العمر الصعبة على تاريخ حابس وحده بل اتكأت على عطائك وتفانيك.

اعرف يا ابن العم ان آلام الليل قاسية وان المرض... احيانا يصيب الجسم بالذبول.. وانا لا اكتب وصدقني في ذلك كي اذكر الدولة بأن حابس انجب اسدا اسمه سطام.. اتدري يا ابن العم ان الكتابة شاهد تاريخي لا يفنى ولا يذوب.. وانا هذا الصباح قررت ان اقدم فيك شهادة المحب.. وان اعلق وساما على صدري، صدقني ان الكتابة عنك وفيك هي وسام على الصدر للكاتب وليس لسطام وحده.

تمر ايامنا يا ابن العم وانت تمر فيها دوما وطيب ذكرك يملأ المكان، لقد تحدثت مع دولة (أبو نشأت) عنك قبل ايام، وما ذكر اسمك الا وترحم الناس على روح حابس.. ابهى كوفيه واحد خنجر وسلموا عليك وذكروا سطورا من زهدك في الحياة ومن نظافة يديك ومن طيب ''الملقى''.

اعرف - يا ابن العم - أن المرض استبد ولكنك ستنهض من جديد.. وستعود للكرك، وثمة ''وشوشات'' وسواليف عن العشيرة والناس وقصائد حابس.. نحن لسنا من الذين يتكئون على التاريخ وحده نحن الذين نتكئ على صبرنا الجميل.. ونتكئ على اطراف الشوك اذا نبت في جنبات قبر حابس.. اتدري حتى الشوك الموجود في اطراف القبر.. نبت مقاتلا، فكيف بك انت وفيك دم حابس ووجهه وألقه والكبرياء.. الأردني العظيم.

د. سطام حابس المجالي.. هو الآخر مقاتل، شرس وان لم يخض باب الواد.. ولكنه خاض باب الصبر والحب.. حمى الله شيبك يا ابن العم فأنت في هذه اللحظة تقاتل السرطان مثلما فعل حابس في باب الواد وقاتل السرطان الصهيوني.. وستهزم المرض.. ستهزمه شر هزيمة حماك الله يا طيب.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مجلس أولياء الامور

أنا عضو في مجلس آباء وأمهات احدى المدارس... المجلس هو بصراحة لاولياء أمور الطلبة... الغريب ان جميع الحاضرين من الامهات... وأنا الرجل الوحيد! عقدنا اجتماعا قبل اسبوعين وقدمت أم راما مداخلة في الاجتماع وقالت: الباص عم بتأخر كتير... ... أثنت أم سعاد على مداخلة أم راما وعللّت السبب في مشروع العبدلي... وأن القصة غير مرتبطة ابدا بالسائق ولكنها مرتبطة بالازمة في عمان.

قلت أنا الرجل الوحيد بين (14) أم في المجلس... للعلم احيانا في اجتماعاتنا التي تعقد بشكل اسبوعي يتم احضار (معجنات) واحيانا (بيتزا)... الامر مرتبط بالتناوب فكل سيدة حين يأتي دورها تحضر طبقا.. وأنا احيانا ومن قبيل اثراء الجلسات أقدّم بعض النصائح... فلقد همست في أذن (مدام فرح) ان السمّاق الذي تمت اضافته على معجنات السبانخ أعطى طعما جميلا.

ونصحتها ايضا... بان تراعي كميات الزيت... لان المعجنات الناشفة... (بتخلني اتشردء) نعم (أتشردء)... أتذكر أني ذات مرة إتشردئت في تبولة أم راما ... وهذا الامر ادى الى كحة عنيفة مما حدا بتدخل (مدام علي) وقيامها بالتطبيل على ظهري...

أحيانا وبعد انتهاء اجتماعات المجلس... أقوم بالاتصال مع (ام قمر).. ونحيك مؤامرات بسيطة.. منها مثلاُ اني اخبرت هذه السيدة ان رئاسة المجلس يجب ان تكون من نصيبها بحكم ان (المدام سوزان) (شايفة حالها).. وقدمت اضافة ثرية في تقييمها حيث قلت ان كلامها بئلعط .

.. الاجتماع القادم سيأتي دوري في الطعام، وتلقيت نصائح قيمة بأن اوصي على مفتول من مطعم بنت الجبل .. ولكن بعض الآراء اكدت ان معجنات مطعم (ست البيت) اشهى.

واقع غريب.. مجلس اولياء الأمور جميع ممثلات الطلبة سيدات.. وانا الذكر الوحيد.. لقد تطورت معرفتي بالطعام، لدرجة اني الآن بصدد اعداد (حرّاء اصبعوا) وافكر جدياً باتباع وصفة (ام تهاني) في تفتيح البشرة وهي خلط (ئشر البردئان الناشف) مع خيار مفروم ووضعها ساعة قبل النوم على الوجه بعيداً عن السخرية قليلاً (د. موسى شتيوي) في دراسته الاخيرة حول واقع الشباب الاردني خلص الى نتيجة مهمة وهي اننا نمتلك جيلاً (مايص) ..السبب بسيط وهو ابتعاد الآباء عن التربية، وتوكيل الام في الامر.. وثمة اشياء لا تقوى الام على تعليمها للأبناء وهي من مسؤولية الأب.. ولكن لأن الآباء ابتعدوا عن الأمر خرج لدينا هذا الجيل.

في المدارس الخاصة حين يقوم أي طالب بافتعال مشكلة تحضر الام.. لم اشاهد اباً للآن يناقش مع المدرسة مشكلات ابنائه.

التربية مسؤولية مشتركة بين الاب والام بين (العين الحمرا) و(الطبطبة) .. ولكن لأن الآباء عيونهم لم تعد (حمراء) تركنا ابناءنا لعطف النساء (وطبطبتهن)..

وبالتالي بدلاً من ان نناقش عملية ضبط (سمير) يدخن في غرفة طبيب المدرسة.. قررت (ام سمير) .. تقديم نصائح لنا في مجال (طبخ الكفتة) ومنها .. اضافة (الكزبرة) بدلاً من (البئدونس).

انا ذاهب كي اوصي على مفتول من مطعم (بنت الجبل) آمل ان ينال استحسان (مدام سوزان).

hadimajali@hotmail.com




عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عندك شاحن

حين تدخل مؤسسة حكومية، وتجلس في مكتب مساعد المدير بالضرورة ان يأتي مراجع.. واول طلب هو: ''عندك شاحن'' وبما اننا شعب شغوف في (النوكيا) يكون الردّ كالآتي: رفيع ولا عريض.. فتطلب رفيع.

امس راجعت وزارة الداخلية، وخوفاً من التسبب بالحرج أخذت (شاحني) معي.. فأنا استطيع أن أشحن أينما جلست.

أنا أطالب بوضع حلّ للمشكلة، فالبطاريات تنفد لدينا بسرعة.. وهذا يدل على اننا نستهلك كماً هائلاً من الكلام ونمارس الثرثرة باتقان.

إذا دخلت مكتب وزير، ستجد ان لدى السكرتيرة مجموعة هائلة من (الشواحن).. ومتعددة الأنواع وجميعها جاهزة للعمل. تحت باب ان بطارية الوزير يجب أن تكون (فلّ) في أي ظرف وتحسباً لأيّ طارئ.

المشكلة ليست هنا.. المشكلة انك احيانا وحين تذهب لوزارة التنمية وتجلس هناك وتقرّر ممارسة قليلاً من الثرثرة.. وتضع هاتفك على الشحن.. تنسى احيانا الأمر وتغادر لكنك حين تصل دوار الداخلية تتذكر انك نسيت هاتفك فتعود إليه.. وثمة قلق وحيرة تذوب لحظة أن تعثر عليه.. ولكن في اللحظة نفسها تتذكر أنك تأخرت على الأولاد في المدرسة لقد أصبح الموبايل أولوية في الحياة.

أنا أطالب باليوم الوطني للشحن أطالب بدراسة ظاهرة نفاد الشحن السريع في تلفونات الشعب.. وأطالب بوضع استراتيجية وطنية لمكافحة الأمر.. ونريد توصيات ذات مغزى مثلاً: ان نشتري بطارية احتياط مشحونة وجاهزة، وان تدرس مبادرات شعبية كأن يتقدم شاب في مقتبل العمر ويقول اننا نستطيع ان نشحن الخلوي في حال صعوبة العثور على نقاط كهربائية عبر الاستفادة من طاقة الجسد.. ويقدم نموذجه.. وفي اللحظة التي يقوم بها بشرح اكتشافه يسأل أحد المشاركين عن مكان وضع (الفيش)..

أحياناً تنفذ منا السجائر ولا نهتم وتنفذ منّا النقود.. وقد ينفذ الضمير إلاّ شاحن الموبايل يجب أن يكون جاهزاً.

أكثر شعب في العالم ينفق على الهواتف نحن.. والقصة على جميع المستويات الرسمي والشعبي، وأكثر شعب لديه وفاء لشركة (نوكيا) نحن أيضاً.

لحظة كتابتي هذا المقال كنت اقرأ مقابلة مع مدير ديوان الخدمة المدنية عن (ظاهرة الواسطة)... على الأقل هذه الظاهرة تبقى إيجابية طالما انها لا تمس أو تعتدي على حقوق الآخرين.. بالمقابل كان الأولى ان نحارب ظاهرة (الثرثرة).. فهي صارت مع تطور التكنولوجيا تكلفنا ملايين الدنانير..

لديّ سؤال: يا تُرى كم هو عدد (الشواحن) الموجودة في ديوان الخدمة المدنية.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

نخلة باسقة

يقول خبر منشور في ''الرأي'': إن عاملاً وافداً في العقبة أُصيب بعدّة كسور جراء سقوط نخلة باسقة عليه.. (انتهى الاقتباس).

لفت انتباهي في الخبر ان الزميل رياض القطامين، مندوب الرأي، اصر على ان تكون النخلة (باسقة).. هكذا وصفها وانا لدي استفسار لو لم تكن النخلة باسقة هل كانت ستسقط؟.

أُصيب العامل بـ(11) كسراً في انحاء متعددة من جسمه .. نحن حوادثنا غريبة فمن (انبعاج) رافعة الى سقوط نخلة.. وقبل يومين جاءتني سيدة تحمل شكوى وهي قيام كلب الجيران بمهاجمة ابنها وبتر اصبعه.. وانا كوني اكره الكلاب وبالتحديد المسعورة سألتها (طخيتوه).. فردت عليّ قائلة: ''مهو اصبعوا إنئطع''.. قلت لها اقصد الكلب.. وليس ابنك تبين لي انها متعاطفة مع الكلب اكثر من ابنها.

السؤال الذي اود طرحه كيف سيشرح هذا العامل الوافد لأهله ما حدث معه.. وهل ستستوعب (نبويّه) قصة سقوط نخلة على زوجها..؟ السؤال الآخر: ماذا سيكتب الدفاع المدني في تقرير الحوادث هل سيحمّل النخلة المسؤولية.. اظن انه سيحدث جدل حول النخلة وهل كانت باسقة ام لا واظن.. ان التقرير سيحمل علامات تثير الاستفهام.. وسيؤكد احد شهود العيان ان النخلة لم تكن (باسقة).

حوادث السقوط مرتبطة غالباً بسقوط طنجرة من أعلى (النملية) على رأس طفل واحيانا سقوط حجر عابر من خلف اسوار المنزل على راس عبدالفتاح.. ومن الممكن ان يسقط احدهم في حفرة امتصاصية.. وايضا يجب ان لا ننسى ان حادثا وقع قبل عامين وهو سقوط سيدة في الاربعين من (البكم) فقد كانت جالسة على الطرف ولحظة ان عبر (البكم) من على مطب.. سقطت هذه السيدة وتسبب ذلك بكسر في الحوض.. ولكن اعذروني على شيئين الأول سقوط النخلة؟ والثاني انها كانت باسقة؟ كما قيل في الخبر.

اظن ان العامل الوافد لن يأكل تمرا بعد الان.. وانا لو كنت مكانه لانتقمت ولسكبت (ديزل) على النخلة واشعلت فيها النار..

وكلما جاءت اغنية (فوق النخل فوق) بكيت.. اصلاً صدقوني لو كنت مكانه لما مشيت في شارع مزروع بالنخل ابداً..

انا متعاطف مع هذا العامل واريد ان اقول له شيئاً: يا ليت ان النخل في البصرة وبغداد سقط كله على رأسي.. صدقني ايها العامل انني لا اكتب باحثاً عن الضحك ولكن هذه الحادثة ذكرتني بالنخيل في العراق وكيف سقط القلب.. حين سقط التمر العراقي العذب في يد اميركا.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

النعنع

اسهل شيء في قرانا الاردنية هو زرع نبات (النعنع)... فمن الممكن ان تضع (شتلة) في أي مكان وبعد اسبوع تجد حقلا من (النعنع).

هو لا يستعمل لشيء سوى الشاي وثمة مغريات تقدم لك حين تذهب الى أي منزل قروي وهي: بدك شاي بنعنع ولا بدون ... الاجابة طبعا... (بنعنع)... وهناك جهد عائلي مشترك يبذل حين تتم عملية سقاية (الحوش)... وهذا الجهد ينصب على سقاية (النعنع) أولا.

أتذكر (الشاي).. ففي الذهنية الاردنية بالرغم من الانتقال النوعي والخطير في صنعه من (شاي حلّ) الى (شاي ميداليات) الا ان اضافة (النعنع) ظلّت انجازا مهما يشبه المغريات التي تقدم للضيف... في سبيل اقناعه بالشرب.

تخيلوا بالرغم من شغفنا الشديد بالنعنع الا ان الحلال (اقصد النعاج) ينفر من هذه النبته ولا ادري ما السبب... ولكنك اذا أطلقت خروفا في (حوش) قرية اردنية فقد يلتهم كل شيء بما فيها أكياس النايلون... الا النعنع.

أجزم انه لا يوجد قيمة غذائية اضافية للنعنع غير انه يعطي للشاي مذاقاً واحياناً قد يغير الطعم.. فقط وربما يضيف جمالاً الى شكل (الحوش).. وارتبط تاريخياً بالشاي بحيث ادى الى انقسام في المذاق من (شاي عادي) الى (شاي بنعنع).. وحتى لو لم نضعه على الشاي فانه لن يغير فيه شيئا.

احياناً اقرأ في صفحات الجرائد عن تصريحات لمسؤولين سابقين، احس ان حديثهم يشبه الى حدٍ بعيد اضافة (النعنع) على الشاي او زراعة شتلة منه في حوش (منزل قروي).. مجرد اكسسوارات وجودها وعدمه واحد تماماً مثل وجود النعنع على الشاي فهو لا يغير شيئاً.

تصريحات تمر في ورق الجرائد وجدل يعطي مذاقا ولكنه لا يهضم.. لدرجة صرت احس فيها ان اوراق الجرائد هي الاخرى تنبت (النعنع).

حين يتقاعد المسؤول في بلادنا يصبح (محاضرا متفرغا) بالمقابل فان اساتذة الجامعات لدينا.. والذين امتهنوا التنظير العلمي.. وامتهنوا المحاضرة صاروا من جمهور الصامتين.

نحن الاعلى انتاجاً في (النعنع).. وهو ينبت على (حوش المنزل) وورق الجريدة وشاشة التلفاز ايضاً.

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

سونــــة

زمان كان التلفاز يبث أغنية للأطفال تقول:.

''سونة يا حلوة جرى إيه زعلانه''.

فترد سونة:.

اتفرئعت البلونة يا ماما.. ثم تبدأ (سونة) بالبكاء.

كان عمر الطفلة في الأغنية (8) سنوات اتذكر في ذلك العمر شاركت في (صبّة) ودخل مسمار (نمرة عشرة) في قدمي.. واخترق المشط وكان هناك مجموعة من الخيارات احداها لعجوز تدعى (طلق)... ومفاده ان (الكي) يعتبر هو العلاج الأنجع وتم الأخذ به، وتعرضت (للكي) ثم ذهبت في اليوم التالي للطبيب.

الذي حدث بعد ذلك هو انتفاخ حاد في القدم، أدى إلى بقائي في المنزل.. ولتخفيف الألم احضر لي والدي شوال (قرشلة)..

عائلتي كانت تحترم اصابة الطفل الاصغر فيها لهذا اصدر والدي تصريحاً مهماً الى جميع مرتبات العائلة قال فيه : ''هاظ شوال عبدالهادي لا حدا ايقرب عليه''..

وقتها نسيت كل اوجاعي، وحضنت (شوال القرشلة).. اسبوعا كاملا وانا منكب على اكل القرشلة، وكنت مزاجيا نوعا ما.. فأحياناً افضلها بشاي واحيانا افضلها بدون شاي.

ذابت كل اوجاعي.. وتساءلت هل تستحق قضية (فرئعة البلونة) كل هذا الغضب لدى سونة.. وهل يا ترى سيحضر لها والدها (شوال قرشلة) مثلي؟.

لم يكن الطبيب هو الذي ساعدني على الشفاء.. جدتي هي التي فعلت ذلك فقد كانت تقف على رأسي وتقول: ''عبدالهادي زلمة ما بخاف'' وانا كنت انتشي وأبدأ بأكل القرشلة.. لدرجة اني كنت اريد ان اقول لهم في هذا الجو الحماسي: (اذا اردتم فأنا مستعد لمسمار ثاني في القدم اليمنى).

بين وجعي الطفولي ووجع (سونة) مسافات فأنا اشكو من مسمار دخل قدمي وسونة (فرئعت) البلونة.. يا ترى ايهما يدعو للحزن أكثر البلونة أم المسمار.

اجمل ما احضره لي أبي في طفولتي (شوال القرشلة)... ولكن ثمة من اورثوا لابنائهم (شوالات دولارات)..

حين اقرأ او اسمع عن الذين اورثهم آباؤهم المنصب.. اتذكر سونة وغضبها حين اتفرئعت (البلونة) لدينا اذا (تفرئعت) بلونة احد هؤلاء الفتية فان والده يحضر شوال الدولارات.. ونحن نحظى بشوال قرشلة.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

حليمـــة

أول يوم جامعي لـ (حليمة) يحمل بعض التخبط والحذر.. فمن الضروري أن تخطئ الباص بدلاً من صعودها إلى باص الجامعة الأردنية تصعد حليمة باص مادبا.. لكن لا علينا يتم استدراك الخطأ.

المهم أن حليمة تصل إلى الجامعة، بكامل زينتها.. وبهائها، وهي تعتقد ان ثمّة شباباً سيطلبون ودّها ولكنها سترفض ذلك بحكم أنها جاءت لغاية محددة وهي العلم فقط.

للعلم حليمة ملتزمة، ونظرتها دائماً للأسفل والايشار يغطي كامل شعرها وجبهتها.. ولكن في اليوم الأول ونتيجة للاختلاط ورؤية كم هائل من الصبايا.. تدرك حليمة انها لا بد من ان تطور نفسها قليلاً لهذا تقوم في اليوم الثاني بمحاولة اعطاء لمسة شاعرية للمنديل الذي ترتديه.. فتضع رطل (فازلين) على مقدمته وتقوم بالكوي العنيف.. مما يعطي المنديل منظراً ملفتا قليلاً.. ويصبح اشبه بالجناح الايمن للطائرة (ايرباص) من طراز (330).. وهذه الامور تتبعها بعض البنات من قبيل اضافة لمسات (موضة).. على الزي الخاص بهن.

في اليوم الثالث تدرك حليمة أن هناك نقصاً ما.. لهذا تقرر أن تقوم بعمل (سشوار) للغرّة ولحظة أن تنزل من الباص تخرج قليلاً من شعرها كي يُتدلى على الجبهة.. وأحياناً توهم الناظر بأن هذه الحركة غير مقصودة وأن الغرّة (فلتت).. وحين تعود للمنزل تقوم باخفائها.

في اليوم الرابع تقرر حليمة تبديل المنديل كاملاً لهذا تحضر نوعاً مختلفا وملوناً يغطي الرأس فقط ويظهر الرقبة ومن الممكن ايضاً أن تضيف حليمة لمسة جمالية تتلخص في اظهار القرط الذي يزين الاذن.. مع كل هذا الانقلاب تشعر حليمة ان هناك نقصا معينا.

في اليوم الخامس تضع حليمة منديلاً يشبه المنديل الذي وضعته هيلاري كلينتون حين دخلت احد مساجد القاهرة منديلاً بسيطاً قابلاً لأن يسقط من نسمة هواء.. وقد تضعه على اكتافها اثناء المحاضرة.. ويصبح مجرد حمل زائد لا أكثر ولا أقل.

هل تريدون أن تعرفوا ماذا سيحدث في اليوم السادس.. حسناً، حليمة تأتي إلى الجامعة مرتدية (جينز) وثمة عطور تفوح منها.. ولم يعد هناك داعٍ للمنديل.

في اليوم السابع يحدث تطور مهم لا يقتصر على خلع المنديل ولكنه يصل إلى خلع الالتزام.

العلاقة بين القلم والقرار هي نفس علاقة حليمة بالمنديل.. ولكن الفارق ان القلم حين يسقط وقاره يحتاج لزمن أطول قليلاً..

العلاقة بين القرار، والقلم ليس حرف القاف ولكنه حرف الحاء الذي يبدأ به اسم (حليمة).

كم حليمة يوجد لدينا .. الله وحده يعلم.





hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

رحيـــــل

أخطط للذهاب الى السودان، بصراحة اريد ان انضم الى حركة العدل والمساواة.. يا تُرى هل هذه الحركة مع ام ضد الحكومة ليس مهماً، المهم انها تحمل اسم العدل والمساواة..

اريد ان اكون مطلوباً، واختار اسماً مثل ''ابو راجي الكركي''.. واطلق بيانات، تبثها قناة الجزيرة، وتقرأها (ايمان بنورة) فقط.

القتال هناك لا يحتاج لشيء سوى لحية وشبشب، وثمة زي خاص بأبناء المنطقة سأرتديه.. وسأتزوج (4) نساء دفعة واحدة.

سيقول احدهم هنا، وقد كان جاراً لي في ابو نصير اشياء كثيرة عني للاعلام: ربما سيقول اني في طفولتي قمت بسرقة اسطوانة الغاز الخاصة بهم.. وسيقولون ايضاً بأنني تمتعت بسجل حافل من السوابق منها اني اعتديت على سائق سرفيس بـ (موس كباس).. وقد يتهمني بعض من كنت اعرفهم في مرحلة الصبا بأنني كنت اعاني من اضطرابات نفسية ادت الى ادماني على (الآرتين).

لا علينا، ولكني اريد الذهاب عبر ميناء العقبة.. واريد ان يقال بأنني تلقيت تدريبات خاصة في الصومال لدى الشباب المجاهد.. ومن هناك عبرت الحدود الى اثيوبيا ومن ثم السودان.

يا لله كم هو جميل ان يقدم (جمال ريان) حلقة عني في الجزيرة ويتصل مع مسؤول امني افريقي ويسأله: باعتقادك.. هل تبين مصير ابو راجي الكركي.. وهل هو على قيد الحياة ام انه قتل في المواجهات الاخيرة؟.. بعد ذلك تبث رسالة بصوتي، ويفرح مجموعة من الشباب هنا.. ويقوم احدهم بعمل جريء حين يلصق صورة لي في نقابة المهندسين وامام شعبة الميكانيك..

هل سيكون هناك ترتيبات أمنية، اصلاً سأكون شارداً في الصحارى الممتدة.. ومن الصعب ان يستدل احد عليّ.

بصراحة اريد ان اهدد (اوباما) واقول: سننقل المعركة الى عقر دار الكفر والشرك.. هو مجرد تهديد لا اكثر ولا اقل..

هل ستتم استضافة خبير في شؤون المجاهدين؟.. اظن ذلك وسيكون في الطرف المقابل عبدالباري عطوان وسيقول عني سماحة الشيخ ابو راجي.. وقد يتصل على البرنامج شاب مندفع ويقول: المجاهد ابو راجي..

وسينقسم الناس بعضهم سيؤكد انني في شبابي غازلت بنات الجيران.. واحدهم سيقول اني كنت احتسي (الكالونيا) .. وآخر سيدلي بتصريح ويقول: ''انها مجرد اشاعات'' ولكن لا بد ان يتحدث بعض الفضوليين عني.. وقد يسوق احدهم اتهاماً مفاده: اني عملت في مدينة الملاهي الكائنة في الجبيهة على شباك التذاكر وتم طردي من هناك على خلفية تحرشي بفتاة تدعى (سليمة).

صدقاً اريد الرحيل، لم تعد تهمني الوجهات.. بصراحة وضعي ممل جداً..







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

الحثلْ

في القهوة، هناك شيء عديم القيمة ولا ينفع للشرب او أي شيء آخر، وهو (الحثل)... مجرد رواسب رفضت أن تمتزج مع الماء... ولكن ثمة شيء مهم جدا، يكون فيه (الحثل) ضروري وهو الفتح... (أم تهاني) مثلا من الصعب ان تحصل على خرائط تشبه تضاريس الصحراء من الجو... وموجودة في الفنجان بدون هذه الرواسب، فهي ترسم مسارات وخرائط من أجل (الفتح).

أحيانا قد يتقدم طفل من العائلة ويقوم بلحس قليلا من (الحثل) وقد يستعمل احيانا في مداواة (فشخه) بسيطة تعرض لها أحد الافراد ولكنه في النهاية مجرد شيء عديم الجدوى يستعمل مع قراءة فنجان نتائجها وتوقعاتها عديمة الجدوى ايضا.

والمشكلة ان (الحثل) احيانا يحدد مسارات الناس في الحياة فحين تقرأ (أم تهاني) في الفنجان من الممكن ونتيجة للتعمق والتبصر ان تقول لك: ان هناك طريقا ثم تريك الطريق وهذا يدل على السفر... بالطبع المسألة فيها كذب كبير. لان (سيلان) بقايا القهوة على اطراف الفنجان شكل شيئا يشبه الطريق... وفي بعض الاحيان تؤكد ام تهاني بوجود (عقربْ) في الفنجان والعقرب في الغالب يدل على عدوّ...

ومن ثم تريك العقرب بأصبع يدها ولأن (الفتاحة) لديها اسلوب مقنع ولأن (المفتوح لها) (خوثة).. تصدق الاخيرة الامر وتحدد العدو بالاسم.

عبدالحليم في مغناته (قارئة الفنجان) هو الآخر.. رسخ الامر في الذهن.. يبدو انه جلس مع سيدة تشبه (ام تهاني) وقالت له: طريقك مسدود.. مسدود واخبرته بأن حبيبته ساكنة في قصر مرصود.

اغرب ما في (الحثل) انه شيء عديم القيمة مجرد رواسب للقهوة علقت في قاع الفنجان ولكن مع تطور الشعوذة صار لها وظيفة مهمة وهي تحديد مصائرنا وحياتنا عبر قراءة الفنجان.

كل ما نقرأه عن قصة الوطن البديل.. لا يعدو كونه (حثلْ) في فنجان قهوة وثمة من يمارسون دور (الفتّاحة) ام تهاني.. ويقرأون لنا من بقايا (الحثل) مصير وطننا واولادنا وحياتنا.

اغرب شيء ان تتشابه مهنة الكاتب ومهنة (الفتّاحة).

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

فوق رأسي

كيف يقرأ عبدالوهاب زغيلات مقالي! سأقدم نموذجاً على طريقة عبدالوهاب في اجازة المقال أو شطبه.

يقول خبر منشور في الصحافة اليوم إن وزير التنمية السياسية غادر إلى ألمانيا للاطلاع على التجربة الألمانية في المجال الحزبي.

حين يقرأ عبدالوهاب هذه الفقرة يحك خدّه الأيمن ويشعل سيجارة (جلواز) وسيقول في داخله.. (أكيد موسى مش معطيه موعد).. تعالوا لنعرف كيف سيحلل الفقرة الثانية.

لدي سؤال.. هل وظيفة الوزراء الاطلاع على التجارب ولنفترض أن التجربة الألمانية ثريّة فهل من الممكن نقلها إلى الأردن.. وهل تتناسب مع قيمنا وثقافتنا.

في هذه الفقرة يقدّم عبدالوهاب النظّارة إلى عينيه وبالضرورة أن يكون مجموعة من الزملاء جالسين لديه.. ثم يرمي بسؤال مبهم: (شو في بين عبدالهادي وموسى).. فيتطوع زميل ويقول: (موسى ما عزموا ع آخر عزومة)... لحظة ويرن الهاتف والكلمات التي يتفوه بها هي: (ماشي يا أخي على بركة الله يا أخي.. ثم يشعل سيجارة (جلواز) ثانية ويبدأ بقراءة الفقرة الثالثة).

هل الاطلاع على التجارب هو جزء من وظيفة الوزراء.. إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار قوة الدولة الألمانية فمن الواجب ان يطلع وزير الزراعة على التجربة الزراعية الألمانية وان يطلع وزير الصناعة والتجارة على التجربة الصناعية الألمانية.. وأن يرسلوا أيضاً (17) مستشار للاطلاع على تجربة المستشارة (ميركل).

لحظة انتهاء عبدالوهاب من قراءة هذه الفقرة.. يبدأ بهزّ الكرسي، ثم يبدأ يحك الخدّ الأيسر.. وثمّة حركة يؤديها وهي لوي اليد اليسرى من اجل تثبيت الساعة لأنها (سحلت).. بعد ذلك يرمي سؤالاً مبهماً على الحضور..

يجعلهم في حالة التباس وهو ''يا أخي والله موسى المعايطة بشتغل.. أنا عارف هالناس ليش بلشانه فيه''.. وبطريقة ذكية يوهم الجمع بأن القضية ليست مرتبطة بالمقالة.. طبعاً هنا يندلع حوار ساخن حول وزارة التنمية وكل زميل يعرف معلومة يرميها على طاولة عبدالوهاب.. ويبدأ بتقديم ايحاءات الى الجميع بأن ما قالوه خطير عبر رفع الحواجب قليلاً وذكر عبارة ''مش معقول.. معلومتك أكيدة''.. وهنا يبدأ شلال التحليلات.. بعد ذلك يربط موضوع المقالة بالحديث قائلاً: ''بديش أنا أمور شخصية في المقالات''.. هنا يؤكد أحد الحضور مرة أخرى بان السبب هو: ''موسى ما عزم عبدالهادي مؤخرا''.

ينتهي الحوار.. لحظات ويرن الهاتف في الغالب يخاطبني قائلا: شو في بينك وبين موسى.. وقبل ان أجيب يقول عبدالوهاب: اسمع عبدالهادي.. بديش أمورك الشخصية أتصفيها عندي بتعيد المقال فورا.

المشكلة في الامر ان عبدالوهاب يحتفظ بكل شيء فهو يخبئ المقال في ملف خاص.. وبعد (3) اشهر قد تتغير علاقتي مع موسى وقد أكتب مقالا مغايرا.. وفي لحظة ارتشاف فنجان قهوة في مكتبه يخرج المقال القديم والجملة المعتادة: ''شو عزمك موسى على غدا وزارة التنمية..''.

صدقوني اني احترم موسى ولا يوجد (عزومة) او حتى خلاف مع هذا الوزير ولكني وددت ان أرسم صورة لعمل رؤساء التحرير.. في جريدة الرأي.

أعذروني حين يكون المقال عاديا فانا حين أكتب أحس عبدالوهاب فوق رأسي.. يحك خدّه الأيمن لمعرفة شيء أنا نفسي لم أكن أعرفه.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

تـــــــوتــــــو

ذات يوم، وفي الرحلة رقم (217) جلسنا في الانتظار، تأخرت الطائرة... وكان لا بدّ من الجلوس... (4) رجال كنا في ركن عند الصالة، وانضمت إلينا فيما بعد سيدة مع طفلها.. وجلست في الزاوية.. فتقابلنا.

ما الذي يفعله الرجال في هذه اللحظة، بالطبع أعجبنا بـ(توفيق) أو توتو ابن السيدة، وثمّة ابتسامات انطلقت على الوجوه لتحية (توتو)، مع أن الطفل لا يوجد فيه شيء يشدّك، فهو أشبه (بشوال سكر).. لا بدّ أن تلقى فائضاً من الحليب!.

كان الحظّ قد أسعف احدنا، كونه يحمل في جيبه (علكة)، فأخرجها على الفور وأعطاها (لتوتو)... ولكي يزيد في ودّه وإعجابه بالطفل قال للأم: ما شاء الله ذكي ابنك..

استغربت كيف استدل على ذكاء (توتو) مع ان الطفل لم ينطق ولم يغادر حضن أمه.

الرجل الآخر الذي كان يجلس معنا أراد أن يبدي اعجابه (بتوتو) فبدأ بتوجيه الأسئلة وقال: (شو اسمك حبيبي)... ولأن توتو بليد فقد أدار وجهه إلى أمه، فأبدى هو الآخر إعجابه بأدب توتو.. وقال بصوت مرتفع: (ما شاء الله مدام ابنك مؤدب)... كنت أريد أن أقول له في تلك اللحظة:''لا والله انت المؤدب''.

الرجل الثالث كان أكثرنا حدّةً واندفاعاً، فقد ذهب على الفور إلى السوق الحرّة، وحين عاد تبين أنه اشترى كامل (الشوكولاته) الموجودة هناك، لأجل (توتو)... واخذ احتياطاته وأشترى محارم ورقيّة.. وحين قدم للطفل الهدية بدأ (توتو) بالتهام الشوكولاته فأعجب هو الآخر بذكاء (توتو) يا ترى هل التهام الشوكلاته ينم عن ذكاء.. المشكلة ليست هنا المشكلة أن الرجال الثلاثة بدأوا يتسابقون على التقاط ما يسقط من فم (توتو)... ناهيك عن ممازحة الفتى، وفي النهاية غادر العلاّمة (توتو) حضن أمه... وبدأ باللعب بنظارة صاحب (الشوكولاته).. ولأن الفتى مهذب، قام بمسح فمه المليء بالكريما بربطة عنق أحدهم.. طبعاً عطوفة الوالدة ابدت استياءها ولكن الرجل الممسوح بربطته، قدم موقفاً بطولياً، وخلع الربطة واعطاها (لتوتو) نحن شعب يحب براءة الأطفال.

تأخرت الطائرة كثيراً.. وبدأت الأسئلة لوالدة (توتو).. عن سرّ نبوغ الطفل وجماله.. وأكدّ أحدهم للوالدة أن عيون الطفل تتشابه مع عيونها، في حين أكد آخر أن سرّ ذكاء (توتو) الحادّ يعود للوالدة وليس للوالد.

المهم أن الرحلة ستنطلق بعد قليل فقد توجهوا بالنداء عبر السمّاعة، ووقفنا جميعاً والرجال الثلاثة احاطوا (بتوتو)، فهناك (شوال سكر) في هيئة طفل سيصعد ولكن الكارثة حدثت حين اكتشف موظف الجوازات أن الطفل مدرج بشكل خاطئ على جواز سفر الأم.. لهذا قرروا أن تتأخر الأم.

صعدنا الطائرة وثمة ترقب على عيون هؤلاء الرجال وأخيراً صعدت الطائرة، دون (توتو) ودون (ام توتو).

نحن نحب الأطفال ونحب أكثر الأمهات اللواتي ينجبن الأطفال.







hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

(طاع)

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي ... زمان... وحين كنا نستمر امام جهاز التلفاز كان الوالد يطلق حركة سريعة ومتوازية تتلخص في ضرب الكفين ببعض.. ويخرج صوتا عنيفا يتردد صداه في الغرفة وهو (طاااع) المقصود من هذه الحركة هو إصطياد (بعوضة) طارت على مرآى من عيون أبي..

في ليالي الصيف، كنا نمارص (القنص) (للهسهس)، والبعوض، عبر ضرب الكفوف - ببعضها، وتشبه هذه الحركة التصفيق الى حد بعيد... ولم يكن الامر يثير استغراب أي احد من افراد العائلة بحكم ان الذي يمارس لا يرتبط بالقضاء على البعوض بل هو جزء من سلوك العائلة الصيفي..

تطورت (الطاع) هذه ولم تعد حكرا على أبي وحده... أتذكر اني ذات يوم كنت جالسا بجانبه وكنا نتابع مباراة بكرة القدم من الدوري الالماني إصطادت عيوني بعوضة وانتظرتها لتقترب، ونتيجة لرشاقتي الهائلة خرجت مني (طاع) مدوية... أدى الامر الى (خريعة) اصابت والدي نتيجة هذه الحركة... فكانت ردة فعله صفعة على رقبتي.. لقد افقدته عنصر التركيز في المباراة...

في النهاية ونتيجة للمهارات التي اكتسبتها من اصطياد البعوض صرت استطيع التمييز بين الصفعة على الرقبة واصطياد بعوضة شاردة.

كبرت وظلت هذه العادة معي، واتذكر حين ذهبت الى (بريطانيا).. ركبت ذات يوم القطار من (برادفورد) الى (لندن) .. والذ مر امامي لا اظن ان (بعوضه) شيء يشبه البعوضة فأطلقت (طاع) مدوية.. نظر الجميع اليّ باستغراب واطلقت عجوز (سبعينية) عبارات نابية بحقي،... وانا خجلت كونهم لا يعرفون ثقافة (الطاع) ولم يمارسوها.. مع أن الأمر كان عادياً في باص الكرك فحين كنت امتطيه للعودة الى الديار اثناء دراستي الجامعية كنت (اطعطع) كثيراً في الباص.

(الطاع) هي سيكلوجيا تصيب المواطن الاردني في الصيف ومرتبطة بمثير ورد فعل.

وفي علم النفس يقال ان المثير السلبي يولد رد فعل سلبي وعناصر هذه النظرية تتوافر لدينا فالبعوضة مثير سلبي، (والطاع) رد فعل سلبي ايضاً من نتائجه اعدام البعوضة.

انا اعتبر القصة (رياضة) فمن الممكن جمع (7) متبارين في مزرعة مثلاً يكثر فيها (الهسهس).. وبالضرورة ان يتواجد (4) حكام يحملون (الشارة الدولية) ويبدأ المتبارون (بالطعطعة).. طبعاً لا بد من وجود شروط معينة تلزم جميع افراد الفريق بمكان محدد لا يتجاوز قطره مترا على اقل تقدير.

اريد ان انهي المقال بكلمة واحدة وهي (طاع).

hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

عبـــود

لدي صديق (لحّام) اسمه (عبود).. انا لا اذهب لشراء اللحمة من عند عبود فقط ولكني اذهب لسماع حواراته مع الزبائن.

جاءته امس (ام احمد).. وثمة احاديث انطلقت من عبود في محاولة لاقناع (ام احمد) بنظافة وجودة اللحمة.. قال لها عبود حين طلبت كيلو عجل.. ''بدي احطلك من الفخذة صدقيني اطرى من الايد''..

صمتت ام احمد.. ولم يصمت عبود واكمل حديثه قائلاً (الفخذة ع النار بتستوي احسن).. قبلت السيدة.

المهم اكمل (عبود) عملية التقطيع بعد ذلك طلبت السيدة (لحمة خروف) وكان سؤال عبود: (مدهن ولا لأ) بالطبع نحن جميعاً نكره الدهن.. بعد ذلك اعقب الامر بسؤال: (بدك كبير ولا زغير).. ثم استدرك (بدك اياه للمنسف قطع كبيرة ولا شغل طبيخ).. هنا قدمت (ام احمد) اجابة وقالت زغير.. شغل طبخ.

بعد ذلك.. بدأ (عبود) بتقطيع الخروف.. ووجه سؤالاً ينم عن خبرة اللحام وقال: (الفخذة ارفعها على جال ولا احطها مع باقي القطع).. ترددت (ام احمد) وقالت: (لأ بدي اياها كاملة للشوي).

لن استطيع ان اكمل بقية الحديث ولكن تبين لي ان اللحام هو الوحيد الذي اذا وقف امام محكمة فانه سيكون بريئا من تهمة خدش الحياء العام... لا احد يستطيع ان يحاسبه ولا احد يستطيع ان يلومه... ولا احد يستطيع ان يقول له: (ماذا تقصد) ففي علم اللحمة كل شيء واضح ومحدد من (الفخاذ) الى (المتنه) وحتى (الريش) .

الاخطر من ذلك انك لا تفهم عبود هل كان يسأل بدافع ارضاء (الزبون) وتقديم خدمة محترمة له... أم ان في قلبه نوايا اخرى.

مجلس النواب يملك اداة التشريع تماما مثل (ساطور اللحام) يستطيع عبر سن أي تشريع قصم الظهر او قطع اليد... وهو يقرّ القانون عبر بعض اعضائه ويتراجع عبر بعض اعضائه... مثل عبود تماما فنحن لم نعد نفهم ماذا يقصد عبود آسف ماذا يقصد المجلس.



hadimajali@hotmail.com


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

البحث

يقول خبر محلي ان مسؤولاً اردنياً بحث العلاقات الثنائية ومجالات التعاون مع هولندا في قطاع العمل والتدريب المهني.

منذ (50) عاماً.. ونحن نبحث العلاقات الثنائية.. لا يوجد دولة في العالم لم نبحث العلاقات الثنائية ومجالات التعاون معها ولا ادري هل الاجتماع.. كان حقيقة يتحدث عن هذه العلاقات أم أنه عرف اعلامي جرى تداوله في الصحافة بحيث يشار الى أي لقاء يجريه أي وزير مع مسؤول غربي على انه بحث في العلاقات الثنائية.

ما الذي وجدوه حين بحثوا في هذه العلاقات لا شيء؟..

في مجلس النواب يختلف الامر فرئيس مجلس النواب يبحث العلاقات الثنائية وسبل تطويرها.. بالمقابل في الجانب الحكومي يتم بحث العلاقات الثنائية ومجالات التعاون.. لكن وزير التجارة والصناعة اخباره مختلفة تماماً فهو يبحث العلاقات الثنائية وسبل تعزيز فرص الاستثمار..

اكثر ما يعجبني في هذا السياق هو وزير الاوقاف.. هو الاخر يبحث ايضاً، واللقاءات التي يجريها هي دائما مع الجانب السعودي.. والخبر الذي ينشر هو بحث العلاقات الثنائية وزيادة اعداد الحجيج.. وزير الاوقاف هو الوحيد الذي يبحث ويزيد على الاقل هناك نتيجة وهي اضافة (100) حاج اردني الى البعثة.

وزير الاعلام هو الاخر يبحث، ولكن الخبر الذي يصدر من هناك يركز على امر مختلف فصياغته تتم على الشكل التالي: وقد بحث وزير الاعلام العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين وسبل تكثيف الجهود وشرح المبادرة العربية للعالم.. لاحظوا ان هناك تكثيفاً للجهود!..

حين يتقاعد المسؤول في بلادنا اقترح ان يوضع في (السي في) الشخصي له بند يؤكد على انه بحث العلاقات مع (33) دولة في العالم صحيح انه لم يجد شيئاً.. ولكن لديه خبرات مهمة في مجال البحث ومن الممكن ان يكون مستشاراً في البحث الجنائي..

لا انسى الداخلية فهناك بحث للعلاقات ناهيك عن تطويرها في جانب التشريعات الامنية..

نهاية الامر لا يوجد مسؤول اردني لم يبحث الجميع يبحثون العلاقات والجميع يؤكدون على زيادة فرص الاستثمار والجميع يريدون تكثيف الجهود.. وربما من اهم انجازات المسؤولين لدينا هي البحث..

لديّ إبن عمره (5) أشهر واسمه ياسر وحين أعود لمنزلي ابحث عن بقايا الحليب الذي (سال) على رقبته وامسحه وأبحث عما علق في خصلات شعره من قطن المخدة وازيله واقبّل يديه والاقدام والأنف وأظنه سيكبر.. وقد يصبح مسؤولا في الدولة.. لا اريده ان يبحث اريده ان يقرر.

وصفي التل كان يقرر.. ايضاً هل نقل يوم عن وصفي شيء غير انه كان يقرر.. عن ماذا يبحث مسؤولونا اذاً؟؟..





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

(مأسسة تبرعوا)

الاعلانات التي تعلق في الشوارع، امرها غريب هل أكذب اذا قلت صارت تركز على مفهوم (الشحدة) بشكل كبير...

* هل تريد ان تساعد (مرض السعال الديكي) تبرعوا...

* لانقاذ اطفالنا من الحمى تبرعوا عبر حساب.....

* لكفالة اليتيم... تبرعوا....

* من اجل انجاز المشروع الوطني لمكافحة الرشح تبرعوا.....

قال لي صديق من الكويت جاء الى الاردن انه استطاع ان يحصي (6) أرقام حسابات بنكية مفتوحة من اجل التبرع في شوارع عمانْ....

والمشكلة ان المرض بدلا من أن يصبح مستعصيا على العلاج احيانا صار من أهم وسائل (الشحدة)....

في شوارع القاهرة لا توضع ارقام حسابات بنكية ولا دعوات لاهل الخير.. ولم اشاهد هذا الامر لا في احياء الكويت ولا حتى في ضواحي مدينة المنامة... ولكن لدينا يستطيع أي مركز اطلاق حملة ومن الممكن ان تكون من اجل مكافحة مرض (التلاسيميا) او حتى (الكحة)... وان يضع ارقام حسابات من اجل التبرع.

من هي الجهة الرقابية التي تبيح لهم وضع هذه الاعلانات وهل يوجد للحكومة عين على ارقام الحسابات...؟! زمان كانت عمان تمتلأ اما باعلانات توضع في الشوارع وتدعوا للتصويت للبتراء... أو ديانا كرزون واحيانا اعلانات عن نجوم عرب جاءوا لاحياء حفلات فنية... الامر اختلف اليوم فالحسابات البنكية ودعوات الدفع لها مؤسسات وحملات ومصمم اعلانات واحيانا شركات تتولى تلك الحملة.

الاخطر من كل ذلك ان المرضى وبالتحديد الاطفال صاروا يستعملون في هذه اللوحات.. فانت حين تذهب للجامعة الاردنية تداهمك صورة لطفل سقط شعره بفعل الكيماوي ومعه عبارة تبرع لانقاذ احمد .. يا ترى من الذي اجاز لهم استعمال صورة احمد في الاعلان..

المشكلة ان هذه الحملات لا تقتصر على الشوارع فحين تدخل أي محل في عمان يداهمك صندوق صغير وعليه ايضاً صورة احمد.. ودعوة لوضع المال في الصندوق من اجل انقاذ احمد.. معلوماتي تفيد ان احمد قد توفي منذ فترة ولكنه ما زال حياً في الاعلانات.

هل يوجد ضريبة على هذه الاعلانات هل يوجد جهة رسمية تجيز عبارات الاعلان؟ ووضعه للجمهور باعتباره وسيلة نشر تخضع للقانون.

اطالب بتشريع خاص ينظم عملية (الشحادة)، فمثلما تقوم وزارة التنمية بمطاردة المتسولين على الاشارات.. واحياناً اعادة تأهيلهم وصرف معونات، نريد من الحكومة ان تنظم عمليات الاعلانات ذات الاطار المؤسسي.

بصراحة اريد ان اضع اعلاناً ايضاً على نفق الصحافة.. اريد ان اضع صورتي ورقم حسابي واكتب بالخط العريض: من اجل شراء اكس (5) لعبدالهادي راجي تبرعوا على حساب (...).

اول شيء صار يشاهده الزائر حين يصل عمان.. هو (تبرعوا) .. اشياء كثيرة اعتراها التخبط احياناً حين اردنا ان نخلق اطاراً مؤسسياً الا (تبرعوا) فهي الوحيدة التي صارت مؤسسة لدينا.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

المنتحرون

تطورت تقنيات الانتحار لدينا بشكل واضح.. فقد نشأ لدينا مؤخرا ثقافة جديدة من الممكن تسميتها :بالانتحار الفضائحي''.. بمعنى يجب ان ترتبط المسألة بفضيحة... وبحضور للمحافظ والشرطة، وبخجل يصيب عائلة المنتحر ويمنعها من وضع وجهها في وجوه الناس... وأظن انه مع الايام ستنشأ لدينا شعبه خاصة في البحث الجنائي تسمى شعبة (المنتحرون) .

القصة ليست مرتبطة ابدا في الرغبة بالموت ولكنها مرتبطة بلفت انتباه الناس.. وبضمان الظهور في الاعلام.

أنا اقترح على المنتحرين في المره القادمة استعمال مكان شعبي... حتى يصبح الانتحار شعبيا اكثر، ويضمن المنتحر حضور السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية بشقيها ويضمن ايضا ان يقوم رئيس مجلس النواب بمفاوضته، وفي حالة وجود الرئيس خارج الوطن ينتدب النائب الثاني او الاول... نريد جمهورا ايضا كي يحضر الحدث، جمهور ينقسم الى قسمين احدهم يشجع المنتحر بكلمة ''نط''.. والاخر بكلمة (لا تنط).. بعد ذلك يتم تاسيس رابطة مشجعي (النطنطة)...

أطالب ايضا باصدار قانون خاص في البناء... ينصّ على وجود (بسطه) فوق سطح كل عمارة لمساعدة المنتحر على الاسترخاء في حال تأخر وصول الشرطة.

المشكلة ليست في المنتحر المشكلة ان الدفاع المدني يهرع الى ارض الحدث مباشرة والامن العام والمحافظ..

والمشكلة ان المنتحر لم يؤسس النظرية النسبية ولم يقم باثراء المكتبة العربية.. بمؤلفاته ولو انه (نط) وانكسر رأسه فلن تخسر الدولة ؟ وهذا مؤكد ؟ خبيراً في الطاقة النووية.. في النهاية هي حياته وروحه، وليست حياتنا نحن..

شيء مؤسف ان تتحرك اجهزة دولة كاملة والسبب أن موظفاً يريد النقل من قسم الى قسم اخر.. وهدد بالانتحار اذا لم ينفذ مطلبه..

بصراحة افكر في انتحار (فضائحي) اريد ان اصعد فوق مبنى الرأي واطالب بحضور نقيب الصحفيين.. واذا دعيت الى تقديم مطالب معينة سأصر على نشر مقالاتي (فيديو كليب).. أو سأطالب بوزارة الاوقاف..

بصراحة لقد كثرت هذه الظاهرة مؤخراً وانا ادعو لتركهم وشأنهم فالاردن لن يخسر مؤسس النظرية النسبية ولا حتى مكتشف الطاقة الشمسية في حال ان احدهم (نط).


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

جورج حداد
 
غادر جورج حداد الحياة...

قرأت خبر نعي (أبو أدونيس) في وكالة الأنباء وكان الخبر مليئاً بالأرقام بالإشارة إلى تواريخ من حياته.. هو الوحيد في عالمنا المجنون الذي لم يأبه للأرقام.. ربما الرقم الوحيد الذي جرح قلبه هو (28/11/1971) وهذا التاريخ تم اغتيال الشهيد وصفي التلّ فيه.. للعلم وصفي كان يقنع الجميع بطروحاته الاّ جورج هو الوحيد الذي كان يقنع وصفي التل.

من أكثر الناس الذين أحبهم وصفي ومن أكثر الذين قرّبهم إليه.. ولا أظن أن أحداً عشق الأردن مثل جورج، أنا لا أكتب لكم من زاوية ''بعيدة.. بل أكتب لكم من معرفةٍ عميقة بشيبات جورج وارتعاشات قلبه، ومن سجائرٍ تركت بصمتها على شيب شواربه فانقلب إلى اللون الأصفر.

في منتصف التسعينيات ولحظة تورطنا بهذه المهنة.. تعرّفت على اثنين على طارق مصاروة، وجورج حداد وأظن أن طارق هو الأقرب لجورج من حيث التفكير والعُمر والهم والصداقة.

طارق كان يجب الذهاب إلى الفحيص والحديث عن مشاريعه الزراعية نصف الفاشلة ونصف الناجحة والتي أقامها في منزله.. وعن ورق الدوالي بالمقابل جورج كان يحب الحديث عن وصفي.. وعن دولة شقّت الصخر وخرجت منه، وعن حلمٍ بالوحدة وعن ذكريات الحرب والنارْ... لهذا تعلّمنا في بداية المهنة شيئاً من تاريخ الدولة وفن الحرف، وفن المبدأ.. وكان لجورج نصيبه من الشراسة والعشق وكان لطارق نصيبهُ أيضاً من الذكريات والوجدْ.

غادر (أبو أودونيس) الحياة... وترك خلفه مدرسة من المبادئ والهوى والإخلاص.. غادر آخر أصدقاء وصفي المقربين وكان في لحظةٍ هو النافذة التي نطلّ من خلالها على زمن الحرب والحب.. على زمن حابس وهزاع.. وزمن البنادق إذ تتلو النار في محراب الوطن والشهادة.

نمّ قرير العين فالزمن الأردني الذي أبتدأتموه لم ولن ينته وسيخرج ذات يومٍ من قرى الجنوب والشمال فنيةً فيهم الحرب يشبه ذاك الألق الذي ظلّ (40) عاماً يكحّل سطور (جورج حداد)... سيخرج ذات يوم قلم أردنيّ من هنا أو هناك.. يحمل حبر المرحلةِ وهوى الأردن.

رحمك الله، فقد كنت الرجل الضرورة في اللحظة القاسيّة والخطرة.





hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

مخدرات
 
لدي سؤال.. هل يوجد لدينا جهة مستقلة تستطيع ان توفر لنا أرقاماً عن حجم المضبوط وغير المضبوط من المخدرات؟!.. يوجد لدينا جهات تستطيع أن تقدم أرقاماً عن عدد (المطلقات) في الأردن.. وقبل أيام نُشر في الرأي تحقيق حول عدد المطلقات قبل الدخول... وتستطيع الصحافة أن تعطينا أرقاماً محدّدة حول قبول الناس بمجلس النواب من عدمه.. وأحياناً تخضع الحكومات للجلد عبر استطلاعات مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية.. ويستطيع أيضاً أي باحث أن يقيس حجم قبول الناس للتغيرات.. في برامج التلفاز .. إلاّ المخدرات فنحن لا نصنع الرقم وإنما يأتينا جاهزاً.

وأحياناً ينشر خبر يقول تم إلقاء القبض على مجموعة استطاعت تهريب (2طن) حشيشة.. لدي سؤال كم طناً عبَر وكم طناً تم ضبطه..

في دائرة الجمارك العامة القصة مختلفة فقد دعانا مديرها قبل أسبوعين إلى (المخازن)، ودخلناها.. واطلعنا على أوراق التحقيق وعملية الضبط والأماكن واعترافات المهربين بمصادر البضاعة.. وقال لي اللواء الصرايرة مدير الجمارك نكذب إذا قلنا إننا نستطيع القضاء على الظاهرة تماماً... ولكننا نستطيع الحدّ منها .. لماذا إذاً دائرة مثل الجمارك تملك شفافية هائلة وتفتح أوراقها بالمقابل علينا أن نقبل بأرقام تقدّم لنا من دوائر أخرى دون أن نتمكن من التحقق منها.

أنا لست قديساً، وأحياناً أذهب إلى أماكن في عمان والعقبة وأُشاهدُ حجمَ هذه الظاهرة التي أصبحت شبه علنية ولدي رسائل من أناس عن حجم (الحشيشة) هناك وحجم اقبال الشباب عليها.. واتمنى أن تقدّم لنا إدارة مكافحة المخدرات أرقاماً عن حجم ما دخل الأردن وليس حجم المضبوط.

للعلم مكافحة المخدرات في العالم تحتاج لعمل ميداني ولا أظن أن أحداً في أميركا وأوروبا يستطيع أن يعرف شكل أو اسم ضابط من ضباط هذه الدوائر.. ذلك ان السريّة تقتضي اخفاء الوجوه والأسماء.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

طبطبة
 
أريد أن أعرف ومن زاوية علمية.. ماذا يعني الهزّ، بالطبع لا أقصد هز الخصر ولكن هزّ الأطفال من لحظة ولادتهم.

يقول تقرير علمي إنّ الهزّ يؤدي الى اصابة الطفل بدوخة.. وبالتالي النوم وقد يؤدي الى اصابته (باللعيان)... وليس هناك من رابط مؤكد بين هزّ الطفل وبين نومه.

في مجتمعنا استطعنا ان نطوّر الهزّ.. من (الأسرّة الهزّازة) الى الاقدام الهزازة فالوسيلة الوحيدة لنوم الطفل هي ان تضع الام مخدة على قدمها وتبدأ بهز طفلها حتى ينام.. واحيانا تقوم بالتهليل عليه وضرب الكف بحركة رشيقة بطيئة على صدره.. علما بانه لا يوجد ما يثبت علميا بان هذه الطريقة ناجعة وتجعل الطفل ينام.

انا احزن على الاطفال في عمر (5) أشهر .. فعملية نومهم تحتاج الى تربيط محكم (بالكوفليه) ثم هز عنيف ثم طبطبة وتهليل.. واحيانا اذا لم ينم الطفل يتم وضع تحميلة (ديكلوجسيك).. لمساعدته على ذلك.

في الغرب لا يوجد (كوفليه) ولا يوجد هزّ.. ولا يوجد ام تضع مخدة على قدمها وتبدأ (بهزّ) ابنها تتركه في السرير بعد الرضاعة وينام من تلقاء نفسه.

احيانا ولحظة ان يقترب الطفل من عامه الاول ويبدأ بفهم بعض الكلمات.. يترافق مع عملية الهز والتربيط والطبطبة شيء اسمه (العوّ)... وهي عبارات تهديد تستعمل لاجباره على النوم من شاكلة (اجاك العوّ).. هدّدتني امي (بالعوّ) ألوف المرات ولكنه لم يأت أبداً.

في النهاية يضطر الطفل في عالمنا العربي الى النوم تحت تهديد (العوّ) والهزّ والتربيط.. والطبطبة.

وفي مرحلة ما يتم وضع (اللهاية) في فمه بعد غطّها بالشاي لاجباره على السكوت والقبول بالأمر الواقع.

حين يتم اجبار الطفل في مرحلة ما قبل المشي على التربيط عبر الكوفليه والهز والطبطبة والتهديد بقدوم (العوّ) .. حتماً سيخرج الى الحياة مليئا بالعقد.

وسيكبر وسيتطور مفهوم الهزّ الى مفهوم آخر اشبه بمرض اجتماعي وهو (هزّ الذنب) او التزلف والكوفليه ستترك تأثيرها على روابط ذهنية واجتماعية يقنع نفسه بها ولا يقوى على التحلل منها.. و(العوّ) سيصبح فيما بعد خوفاً من القوانين وسيصبح رجل السير هو (العوّ) الذي يتم تهديده به.. ودائرة ضريبة الدخل (عوّ).. لا يغيب عن الذهن.

في العالم العربي استطعنا ان نصدر الخوف عبر (العوّ) الذي هددنا به من طفولتنا.. واستطعنا ان نصدر الهز بكل اشكاله من نجوى فؤاد.. في هز الخصر إلى العلاقات الدولية واستطعنا ان نصدر ايضا (الطبطبة) عبر الصمت على كل اخطائنا.

يبدو ان الهزيمة تولدُ معنا ولا نقع في شراكها حين نكبر.. على كل حال هذا زمن العوّ والهزّ والطبطبة.

بالنسبة (للهاية)... فهي تتطور فيما بعد حين يكبر الطفل لتصبح اشكالا اخرى توضع في الفمّ.. من الذي يضعها يا ترى؟!.

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

ثقافة الفرح
 
زمان كانت لدينا سلوكات مرتبطة بالفرح.. وهي الطخ او اطلاق النار سواء في الاعراس، او الجاهات، واحيانا بنجاح فتحية في التوجيهي وقد يتطور الامر الى طهور (مصلح) أيضاً.

الفرح لدينا إمّا ان يرتبط (بزغرودة) والزغرودة في علم (اللسانيات) هي مجرد تحريك للسان واطلاق صوت عديم الفائدة او الجدوى.. يصلح لأن يكون نموذجاً لسيارات الاسعاف والاهم (الطخ).. نحن على ما يبدو نملك شغفاً هائلا بصوت (الطاع)..

في الغرب الصورة مختلفة تماما فثقافة الفرح لديهم مرتبطة بصوت (بمب) وهو صوت انطلاق (فلينة) الشمبانيا.. واذا شاهدت مسلسلاً انجليزياً ستكتشف ان للفرح تعبيرات مرتبطة بهذا الصوت.. ولو بدّلت الآية واطلقت عيارا ناريا في زواج (اديسون وجانيت) فسيأخذ الجميع الارض.. باعتبار ان ما يحدث هو خطر.. بالمقابل لو اطلق (مجحم) عيارا ناريا على (جميل) في عرس ابن اخت مجحم.. فالنتيجة ان أم العبد ستطلق (زغرودة) مباشرة لاعتقادها ان سبب اطلاق النار هو الفرح وليس اخذ الثأر.

سيكولوجيا المواطن الاردني في حالات الفرح مرتبطة بصوت (طاع) .. ولو ان اجراءات الحماية موجودة.. لتطور الامر الى اطلاق (مورتر) في الاعراس واحيانا (ار.بي.جي) ومن الممكن لو توفر الدعم اللوجستي لتم اطلاق (الهاون)... بحكم ان هذه الانواع من الذخيرة صوت (الطاع) فيها اقوى.

الآن اختلف المشهد فمع وجود الالعاب النارية.. ومع ضمان الحصول على (طاع) اقوى انتقلت سماء عمان الى مرحلة جديدة من الفرح وهي مرحلة (طاع المفرقعات) وليست طاع (البواريد)... واحيانا لا تحتاج الى مناسبة من اجل (الطعطعة).. فالسماء تنير وحدها.. وتنتشر تلك الاصوات دون أي دافع او حدث.

اظن ان (الطعطعة) لدينا هي الاخرى قد انتقلت من المرحلة الكلاسيكية المرتبطة (بالبواريد) .. والدشاديش ومناسبات الطهور... الى (الطعطعة) التقنية المرتبطة (بالمفرقعات) .. القابلة للانفجار من أي سطح او (زاوية).. او حارة..

ثقافة الفرح ايضا تطورت وحدث هناك امر نستطيع ان نطلق عليه المشروع (الطعطعاني) .. فمن طخ حي وذخيرة قاتلة الى مفرقعات منيرة ولا تحتاج الى مناسبة.

حتى الطخ اصبح (ديجتال) لدينا انا بصراحة مع كلاسيكية (الطع) مع البواريد والزغاريد الصاخبة، وليس انتشار (طعطعة) المفرقعات العينية على حساب طعطعة بندقية سويلم.

اين انت يا سويلم.. هل ما زلت .....



hadimajali@hotmail.com



عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

الأخت أتخرجت
 
أمس مرّت (3) سيارات من امام منزلي، الاولى تقلّ فتاة في العشرين من عمرها ترتدي (روبا) جامعيا ويبدو انها تخرجت وتلوح بشهادتها والسيارات الاخرى تابعة لافراد العائلة ويمارسون الاحتفال معها.

في السيارة الاولى خرجت الفتاة من (الفتحة) الموجودة في سقف السيارة كانت ترتدي اسفل الروب فستانا ابيض.. يبدو انه لم يكن عصيا على الهواء كثيرا... وكانت تحمل شهادتها الجامعية وتلوح بيدها... والغريب ان سائق السيارة أطلق العنان لاغنية: لما رشّ الصلية رشّ حشّ رقاب العدا حشّ ...

الأخت اتخرجت، واظنها كانت فرحة جدا.. يا ترى هل ستكبر وتصبح أما، واذا حدث ذلك وأنجبت ذكرا اسمه (حمودة) ورأى حموده بعد (30) عاما صور عطوفة الوالدة في حفلة تخرجها وهي (تنطنط) من فتحة السيارة في شوارع عمان فماذا سيكون شعور (حمودة)... او ماذا سيكون شعور الوالدة بالاحرى.

أظن ان السائق كان (ابن خالتها) (جمال)... وأظن ان (المتخرجة) حين خرجت من فتحة السيارة استندت الى كتف (جمال)... وجمال مهذب جدا وليس لديه أي مشكلة في ان يصل الى العقبة وهو بهذا الوضع...

الاهم من ذلك كله انها كانت تصرخ... في دلاله على الفرح... وجمال كان هو الاخر فرح بالمشهد... في هذا السياق لدي سؤال مهم لعطوفة الوالد... ترى ما هو شعوره وهو يشاهد ابنته بلباس التخرج في شوارع عمان، وهو لديه امل في ان يراها فرحة بالتعيين... طبعا عطوفة الوالد دوما لديه نيه حسنة في الاشياء والاشخاص ولذلك سيفرح... وسيفرح كثيرا...

استغرب هل ستكبر هذه الفتاة وتصبح فيما بعد أما فاضلة... أظنها في حملها الاول ستخرج بموكب ايضا من اجل التعبير عن الفرح..

تلك ظاهرة غير محببه وادعو الامن العام لسجن (جمال) وكل سائقي السيارات المشاركة... اصلا الفرح لا يرتبط بالازعاج، والشهادة الجامعية الاولى لم تعد تعني شيئا... وظهور فتاه من سقف سيارة في عمان هو امر جديد علينا وابسط ابجديات الفرح.

لو كنت انا الذي يقود السيارة بدلا من جمال لما اعترضت ولكن... جمال يفرح ونحن ننزعج يقال بان جمال افاق هذا الصباح مبكرا.. يبدو ان لديه ابنة خالة اخرى على مشارف التخرج.



hadimajali@hotmail.com

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

يوم جديد
 
لا أظن أن هناك إعلامية في التلفزيون الأردني تستطيع منافسة الزميلة سمر غرايبة في برنامجها الصباحي ''يوم جديد''...

الغرايبة لديها هدوء واتزان ومعرفة، وأحياناً تسأل ضيوفها دون أن تعود إلى ورقة الأسئلة.

ولكن لدي ملاحظة للزميلة سمر ولمعدّ البرنامج وهي أن الأردني حين يفيق في الصباح فهو يحتاج لجرعة أمل ومعرفة.. هل أنا مضطر صباحاً مثلاً للاستماع إلى كيفية الوقاية من سرطان (البروستاتا) أو أهمية الكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي.

وأحياناً يتم احضار طبيب لمناقشة مرض العقم عند الرجال.. وفي اليوم الثاني تتم عملية مناقشة سرطان الرحم عند النساء.. وبعد هذه الفقرة يتم الحديث عن ضحايا حوادث القتل المروري.

أنا لا انتقد البرنامج ولكني في الصباح أجلس على مقعدي وفي يدي سيجارتي وفنجان القهوة، وأتطلع لأن استمع لفيروز، لصبر الأردني وثباته... لأن تذهب الكاميرا خارج عمان إلى إربد وقرى الجنوب كي تنقل حياة الناس وكفاحهم.. ولكن حين يأتي طبيب ويبدأ بالحديث عن سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية ويحذر من انتفاخ الابط ويؤكد على أن يتحسس الإنسان ابطه كل صباح.. حتماً ستترك فنجان قهوتك والسيجارة وتبدأ بـ(الحسحسة).

لا أنكر أن التلفاز تطور وبدأ يعيد نفسه إلى الساحة، ولو كانت الزميلة الغرايبة مذيعة عادية لما كتبنا المقال ولكن.. في الصباح نحتاج لجرعات أمل وحياة.. ولا نحتاج للبروستاتا والسرطان الليمفاوي وآثار استئصال رحم الأنثى.

أطالب الأستاذ جرير مرقة بوضع تعليمات على باب التلفزيون تمنع دخول أي طبيب صباحاً فقد قتلوا فينا بهجة الصباح.





hadimajali@hotmail.com



عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

داني بوسة
 
لماذا لا تعلّق لي صورة مثل الصور التي تعلق للفنانين المشاركين بمهرجان الأردن.. أريد من صبري صورة ويكتب تحتها (السوبر ستار عبد الهادي حدشيتي).

أو لنقل مثلاً (هادي علامة) أو (عبد الهادي ئطّان).. صورة مختلفة عن بقية الصور اريد ان يظهر حول رقبتي سلسلة ذهبية، وحرف (الفاء) معلق بالسلسلة لايهام المعجبات بأني مرتبط بواحدة اسمها عفاف لا انسى الاسوارة على معصمي.

واريد ان تشير البنات الى الصورة وهن عابرات في سياراتهن: ياي شو بجنن وان يتهافتن على شراء التذاكر.. وأريد من خلال الحفلة الاولى ان اعلن عن اطلاق ألبومي الجديد الذي يحمل اسم مشتائلك يا بلسم حياتي ..

لن اهتم اذا عبر مجموعة من الشباب وكان بينهم الزميل (احمد احمد) وقالوا عني كلاما خادشا للحياء العام، اصلا هم تذبحهم الغيرة فقط.

هل ستتم استضافتي في برنامج يسعد صباحك! طبعا وسأقول على الهواء: بحب اشكر شعب الاردن على زوئو بحب ئول للمعجبين بفني اني بحبكن.. وبحب اوجه تحية كبيرة كتير لاستازي اللي علمني الفن.. كمال فريج .

سأقول في البرنامج اني احمل مفاجأة لجمهوري في الاردن وهي اغنية جديدة تقول كلماتها: ياي ألبك شو مهزوم.. وعيونك جننوني، بدي روح لامك واطلب ايدك.. .

من كلمات الشاعر الكبير (جورج بيضه) والحان الموسيقار (داني بوسه).

سأقول في البرنامج ايضا ان الشعب الاردني: كتير زوء وكتير بحترم الفنّ .

اريد ان تكون الحفلة صاخبة وان تصعد مجموعة من (الفتيات) لتقبيلي على المسرح.. واريد ان تقوم فتاة بالانتحار عبر سكب الكاز على جسدها وتترك رسالة.. قبل الوفاة: عبد الهادي راجي هو السبب .

لا انسى المراهقات، ارتال من المراهقات تفوح منهن روائح العطر.. واريد مدير اعمال وحلاقا خاصا.. وصحفا تكتب عني. ومحطات تطاردني وتصريحا مقتضبا لاحدى الاذاعات اقول فيه: بحبكن كتير كتير اكثر ما بتتصوروا .

بصراحة (للمياصة) سوق وللابتذال جمهور والاهم من كل ذلك انها تجد رعاية رسمية.

تعلّق صور الفنانين على اعمدة الانارة في عمان.. وجدران المباني.

لا تعنيني الصور ابدا.. فأنا علقت صورة وصفي التل على جدران قلبي واعمدة الانارة في دمائي اصلا قلبي وطن ودماغي دفتر اردني.

عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## عُبادة

احجــــز
 
''زينة'' ابنتي تحب الغناء، وأول أمس غنت لي أغنية جديدة حفظتها من المذياع وتقول كلماتها: ''احجز بكير وأحصل على خصم كبير''.

هي إعلان يبث كثيراً في برنامج ''مع الوكيل'' والبنت تفيق باكراً معي.. والتقطت الأغنية.

بصراحة أنا غاضب، خططت لأن أعلمها ''أردن أرض العزم أغنية الظبا'' أو ''بكتب اسمك يا بلادي ع الشمس اللي ما بتغيب'' خططت لأن أعلمها.. ''شجر الدفلى على النهر يغني''.. ولكنها حفظت ''احجز بكير''.

أعتذر لجهة الإعلان، وأنا لا أقصد الانتقاص أبداً.. ولكن أطفالنا عقولهم مثل الصفحات البيضاء ويلتقطون كل ما يبثه الإعلام المرئي والمسموع.

''زينة'' تغني لـ(إعلان) لماذا صار الإعلان لدينا مرتبطاً بالأغنية؟.

أنا لا أعرف.. ولكن لفت انتباهي في برنامج (يسعد صباحك) إعلان لدشاديش ومطرّزات.. والأغنية هي ''وين ع رام الله ولفي يا مسافر وين ع رام الله''.. ثم اخذ لحن هذه الأغنية التراثية القديمة وتركيب كلمات جديدة عليه.. تؤكد أن مطرّزات ودشاديش هذا (المحل) هي الأجملْ.

وأحياناً تقدم إعلانات لشوربة ما .. وقد يتم أخذ أحد ألحان فيروز وتركيبه على الشوربة.

احجز بكير واحصل على خصم كبير؟.

كل شيء لدينا صار يوظف بطرق غريبة ومشينة أحياناً.. فالحان الأغاني تسرق.. والتصريحات تسرق وأحياناً القصائد.. وقد يصل الأمر لان يسرق منك رأيك وحلمك وجيوبك هي الأخرى تُسرق.

يبدو أن تأثير الإعلان التجاري على عقول أبنائنا أكثر من تأثير قلبي على ابنتي.

حين سمعت زينة تغني هذا الإعلان ضحكت كثيراً.. وسألت نفسي أنا أصلاً لن احجز ولا أريد الحجز.. انا لا اعرف غير بلادي.. من قال ان الانتقال من الأردن لوطن آخر يحتاج خصومات فليخصموا من دمي على ان لا أغادر هذا البلد.







hadimajali@hotmail.com



عبدالهادي راجي المجالي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نـــايف..
بصراحة وبالرغم مما يقال: أنا معجب بشخصية نايف القاضي... أظن ان محمد عبده حين غنى : أنا أشهد ان البدو حلوين وخفة الدم زودتهم حلاوة... كان يقصد نايف القاضي.

ذات يوم وأنا أدفن أمي... جاءني الى الكرك، وجلس بجانبي وحدثني عن اليتيم وصبر الرجال، كانت كلماته تفيض بالبداوة... وكان ينطق الكلام بالاردنية الفصحى، وأظنه من أربع... دلالهم لا تبرد ونارهم لا تخبو.

...

لا عليك يا نايف... أنا وأنت اذا مدت لنا القهوة الصهباء سنعرف مذاقها ونعرف ان كانت(صايده)... بمعنى ان دلال القهوة ان وضعت على النار... ربما يتسلل (عرق) من الحطب اليها ويغير في الطعم... ولحظتها يقول الضيف للربع: (قهوتكو صايده).

هم يريدون ان يضعوا عرقا من الخردل في قهوتك يا نايف... ولكن لا عليك نحن نشرب قهوتك وان عزف البعض عنها.

لدي سؤال... كيف هم الاهل في (حوشا) هل ما تزال هضابهم شامخة ابيه...؟ أجزم بانها ما تزال كذلك، فهم الذين امتطوا خيلهم للدفاع عن الوطن... وأعلنوا الغضب... ودعني أخبرك يا عم بشيء مهم، وهو ان درب الحر محفوف بالمخاطر... وحكوماتنا لم تعتد الغدر فالذين يدخلون الى الرئاسة ويخرجون منها... انما يدخلون الى بيوت الاردنيين... وصدورنا تحميهم اذا مسهم ضيم... أما الذين يخافون من طلقة طائشة... نذكرهم بان الرئاسة حين فجرت في هزاع لم يخف أردني... ذلك أن الموت درب للحر، وحين غادر وصفي دار الرئاسة ايضا واستشهد على ضفاف النيل لم يخف لانه يؤمن بأن السراج اذا ظل يحتوي على الزيت يبقى متقدا.

يا عم نايف...

اذا حاربوك... فأنا افتح داري لك في الكرك... وأهديك قلمي وسأنصب لك بيتا من الشعر... ليس لأنك وزير داخلية ولكن لانك ابن (حوشا)... وحوشا قد ينفد الماء منها والهواء والصبر وقد ينفد العمر ولكن الاردن يبقى هناك حيا حرا شامخا.

أنا غير معني بالمناصب... ويقولون انها قد تتغير، المنصب ليس مهما... ولكني مهتم بالعم نايف... فهو البدوي العفيف الطيب سواء كان في المنصب او خارجه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

..

... صدقوني ان مقابلة جلالة الملك هذه المرة تمت وجها لوجه، لم يحدث الأمر كما ينص عليه البروتوكول في مكاتب الزعماء العرب، وهو ارسلوا لنا الاسئلة وسنرسل لكم الاجوبة.. وصدقوني لو كنت رئيسا للتحرير في صحيفة عربية لترددت في نشرها ذلك اني لم ار في حياتي رجولة في الموقف مثل تلك الرجولة.

... خفنا اسرائيل على مدار خمسين عاما وكنا اكثر حذرا.. نحن نملك (600) كيلو متر كحدود معها وهم يملكون (240) رأسا نوويا، ونحن نملك بلدا محدود الامكانات والموارد وهم يملكون جيشا جرارا.. وقد قيل ان ميزانية الدفاع لديهم وحدها قد تتجاوز المئة مليار واكثر.

... زمن الحسابات ولى الى غير رجعة وزمن الجمل المنتقاة والعبارات المنمقة والخوف من اسرائيل ايضا طمر في التراب واتحدى أي زعيم في العالم يملك ظرفنا ووضعنا.. ويملك حدودا مع اسرائيل وتهدده كل يوم بان يكون الحل على حسابه بأن يجرؤ على قول ما قاله الملك.

... ثمة فارق بين الرجولة والجبن بين الحسابات التي تنشأ تحت الطاولات وبين فرد الاوراق جميعها على مساحة القلب والملك صفع اسرائيل على الوجه تماما وارسل رسالة الى الداخل الى المؤسسات المرعوبة والاصوات الخائفة المرتجفة من الوطن البديل.. الى الصالونات الليلية التي ابدعت في الانشاد وفن المقال.. الى التائهين الذين ضيعوا وطنا بمقالات تائهة ارسل لهم جميعا رسالة مفادها : تعلموا الرجولة مني...

... لو كنت مديرا في الخارجية أو موظفا بدرجة عليا أقسم لما تجرأت على قول هذا الكلام.. فالرسمية الاردنية أغرقتنا في ما يسمى بأدب التصريحات ويبدو انه منذ (15) عاما منذ توقيع المعاهدة لم يجرؤ أردني ان يقدم خطابا في فن الرجولة السياسية كما فعل سيد البلاد.

... يا الله كم تنتصب العروق في رقبتي حمية وغضبا وأنا أقرأ المقابلة.. وكم تداهمني الاسئلة للذين يحاولون (الاستزلام) على الساحة الاردينة.. عبر ارسالهم رسائل عن عدد الاسرى الاردنيين في اسرائيل وعبر الدعوة لمسيرة عابرة.. وعبر الخطب التي تكرر وتصلح لكل مناسبة...

مقابلة الملك رسالة الى الداخل وليست للجمهور في اسرائيل ولقادتها فقط، رسالة الى الذين امتهنوا الصراخ في الشوارع فعليهم لان يدركوا ان ميدان الرجولة.. واضح فهل من متحد؟ عليهم ان يسألوا أنفسهم في مجالسهم الشورية ومحاكمهم الاخوانية.. هل تجرأ زعيم عربي يملك ظرفا صعبا بحجم ظرفنا ان يقول لاسرائيل أنتم خلقتم المشكلة في غزة وتريدون خلقها في الضفة.. ويصارحهم بحقيقة الشرارة والاشتعال وان المنطقة وان اشتعلت فنحن جزء منها وسنكون من اللهيب وليس من الرماد وثمة فارق بين اللهيب والرماد بين الحزم والمكاشفة من موقع القرار وبين اللهو والخطابات والعبث بامن عمان من موقع الكسب المعنوي لجماهيرية عابرة في احزاب لم تعد تملك هوية او مسارا .

مقابلة رجولية بكل حرف وبكل انفعال وبكل لحظة تنهد وهي رسالة للداخل كي نصحو من خطاباتنا المؤدبة الى زمن الرجولة المرة ولا اظن ان احدا يجرؤ على المزاودة واذا قدر لنا ان نصف الملك فسنقول ''ابو عين حمرا'' .. والرجولة في زمننا هي ان تكون عينك حمرا على اسرائيل وليس على المنابر وشوارع عمان وازقة المخيمات وخلف ميكريفونات الخطب الرنانة.

حماك الله سيدي ففي كتاب الرجولة العربية لا اظن ان هناك بعدك او قبلك ''زلم'' يملكون غضبك وتشتهي الخيل ان يمتطوها وتحكي العجائز قصص الرجولة للاحفاد عنهم وتصفهم ب ''ابو عين حمرا'.


عبدالهادي راجي المجالي
10-10-2009

----------

